# My journal to awesome-ness! (hopefully! ha)



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

decided that im going to keep a journal on here so i can keep track of everything properly  lol

currently 6 weeks into bulking and its going well! makin some gains, slowly but surely 

weight is around 165lb mark with about 12.5 - 13% body fat

measurements atm :-

Arms- not flexed = 11.5"

Flexed = 13"

Chest = 36"

Waist = 33"

Thighs = 19.5"

Calves = 16"

Some PB's atm :-

Deads = 60Kg for 12 reps

Ez Bar Bicep Curls = 27.5Kg for 8 reps

BB Bench = 55Kg for 8 reps

Back Squats = 65Kg for 10 reps

Leg Press 140Kg for 10 reps

not amazing PB's but good for me :tongue: lol

i work with a 3 day push/pull/leg split and i have a rest day between each workout

did my back/bi (pull) sesh tonight:-

Deads 3x12, 40,50,60kg

V bar pulldown 3x10, 25,30,35kg

BOR 3x10, 20,25,30kg

Standing EZ Bar Bicep Curl 3x9, 20,25,27.5kg

Hammer Curls 3x8, 12.5,15,17.5kg

Overhead Cable Curls, 2x10 1x8, 15,20,25kg (bis were sheer fvcked when it came to the overhead curls! lol)

Leg sesh on saturday :thumup1:

i want to get my arms to about 13" when there not flexed by about september time which gives me 5 months so gona train,eat,rest like mad! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck mate, probably don't need the overhead curls if I'm honest. 2 bicep exercises would suffice immediately after a heavy back session.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Where do you train Ryan??


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

good job getting a journal together mate, how old are you by the way?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

the fitness factory in irvine geo


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Good luck mate, probably don't need the overhead curls if I'm honest. 2 bicep exercises would suffice immediately after a heavy back session.


i know mate i only do it if i feel up to it lol not a usual occurance tbh lol

cheers russ and im 16 coming up on 17 in july


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> the fitness factory in irvine mate


Know it well dude, there's a few lumps in there.

If your bulking, id like a look at your diet see if your on the right track??


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Love journo title lol

whats the bulking cycle your running?

you seem nice and lean chief defo ectomorph by look of you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Geo said:


> Know it well dude, there's a few lumps in there.
> 
> If your bulking, id like a look at your diet see if your on the right track??


lol and sure mate..

Meal 1:-

50g of muslei in milk

2 scoops of whey in water

1 piece of fruit

Meal 2:-

Usually a tuna or egg Sandwhich

piece of fruit

hand full of mixed natural nuts

Meal 3:-

most times its 100g chicken

50g of rice

chopped veg

somtimes mix this up by either changing the chicken to an omlette or the rice to pasta with tuna or chicken

Meal 4:-

PW shake, 2 scoops of whey in water

1 banana or apple

Non training days i usually just make it the same but change from water to milk

Meal 5:-

depends what my mum makes but its usally some meat or fish,

cooked veg or salad

rice or boiled potatoes

Meal 6:-

100g of cottage cheese

2 tbsp of penut butter

i always get it just about, but sometimes it has to be adapted to my mums pocket lol but if certain things arent in then i just sub them for somthing with equal portions of p/c/f  making some gains but, small tho getting noticeable.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> Love journo title lol
> 
> whats the bulking cycle your running?
> 
> you seem nice and lean chief defo ectomorph by look of you


cheers mate lol and if your meaning my diet ? i just posted it :lol:

yeah ive always been pretty lean just not big in mass so thats my aim :beer:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

just when you say bulking cycle some people would take to mean a cycle using a/s

might wanna change that if natty


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Get a pic up of your calves mate ... 16" are some beastly measurements, especially compared to your thighs.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah i thought that re calfs

mine are 18.5

but me quads 26-27


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Get a pic up of your calves mate ... 16" are some beastly measurements, especially compared to your thighs.


will do this tomoro mate once im back from college and my gf's house 



MarcusWright said:


> yeah i thought that re calfs
> 
> mine are 18.5
> 
> but me quads 26-27


nice sizes mate :thumbup1: , and i looked over what i said mate and i didnt right cycle lol just wrote "currently 6 weeks into bulking" :lol: but im all natty aint gona go the gear route


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

fair play 16inch calfs

apologies re bulk thing


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you sure about your 36" waist?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

big calves mate!

any idea of your macros and calories? looks about 2600 to me?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

never noticed that so your chest is same measurement as your waist

hmmmmmm think you better get your lass to redo measurements


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i just noticed that lol i was talkin to my mate when i wrote this so my mind strayed a little and was still thinking of the chest measurement lol my waist is 33" i will fix this just now  and kaos i think its round about 2600-2800 cals and i aim for 50g of protein, 30g of carbs, and 20g of fat each meal and i get it in almost every meal, some meals may have less of one but this usually gets balanced out by another meal :thumbup1: but all in all i am growing slowly and steadily with this diet atm so i aint complainin :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

done my leg sesh today..

Back squats, 3x12, 45,55,65Kg

Machine Leg Curl, 3x12 25,30,35Kg

Seated Calf Raise, 3x12 25,30,35Kg

Followed by my ab workout


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

so how long have you been using that workout for ya legs?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chest, Tri's and shoulders today,

Flat Bench Press (in Max Rack), 3x10, 45,55,60Kg

Flat DB Flyes, 3x14, 12.5,15,17Kg

DB Lateral Raise, 3x10, 5,7.5,10Kg

Standing BB Military Press, 3x12, 15,20,25Kg

SkullCrushers, 3x10, 10,12.5,15Kg

Cable Tricep Pushdowns, 3x10, 20,25,30Kg

And Some Ab work After

and only about 2/3 weeks using that leg workout mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pull Sesh Yesterday, Back and Bi's..

Deads, 3x8, 42.5,52.5,62.5Kg

Wide Grip Chin Ups, 4x5, really crap at these just now  lol

V Bar Pull Down, 3x8, 25,30,35Kg

BB BOR's, 3x8, 20,25,30Kg

Standing EZ Bar Bicep Curls, 3x8, 20,22.5,25Kg

Hammer Curl, 3x8, 10,12.5,15Kg

Abs Afterwords 

gona try put some pics up in the next 10 mins if my phone lets me put them on my comp :thumb: unfortunatly i was dumb enough not to take pics untill now lol so not got any to compare to before exept my avi which is about 3 weeks into training and im on my 8th week now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Obviously as stated i have no before pics to compare these with except my avi, but my chest has def become better developed i think and my arms are slightly bigger than before also  ,

Abs And Chest

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/417/progresspics014.jpg

Arms

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/progresspics005.jpg/

http://img682.imageshack.us/i/progresspics006.jpg/

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/progresspics004.jpg/

http://img153.imageshack.us/i/progresspics001.jpg/

Calves

http://img406.imageshack.us/i/progresspics012.jpg/

http://img153.imageshack.us/i/progresspics011.jpg/

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/progresspics009.jpg/

http://img64.imageshack.us/i/progresspics002.jpg/


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Leg sesh yesterday

back squats 3x8, 35,45,55kg

leg curl 3x8, 30,35,40kg

standing bb calf raise 3x8, 25,35,45kg

finished off with some ab work


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Push session today, went really well! lowered the weight slightly on some exercises compared to last week to try it with super strict form and defo felt it alot more :thumb: !

Flat BB Bench, 3x8, 45,50,55Kg

Flat DB Flyes, 3x8, 10,12.5,15Kg

DB Lateral Raises, 3x12, 5,7.5,10Kg

Standing BB Military Press, 3x8, 15,20,25Kg

Flat Skull Crushers, 3x8, 10,12,5,15Kg

Cable Tricep Pushdown, 3x8, 20,25,30Kg

Ab work afterwards


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Push session today, went really well! lowered the weight slightly on some exercises compared to last week to try it with super strict form and defo felt it alot more :thumb: !
> 
> Flat BB Bench, 3x8, 45,50,55Kg
> 
> ...


Ryan - What about doing Standing BB Military Press before you do the DB Lat Raises? Doing the heavier compounds before the isolation work may help you shift more weight and get better growth.

Also the skull crushers and the cable tricep pulldown work the tris in a very similar way. May I suggest dropping the skull crushers, and with the tricep pressdown start off with a palms up grip, and when you can do no more switch to a palms down grip to squeeze out a few more reps. This should make your triceps swell out on the outer side (more visible  ).

If you can, I would add in dips before the cable tri press, to help build some serious thickness into the larger portion of your tricep. Dips are a cracking exercise for this.

All the best,

J


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, keep it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pull day today,

Deadlift 3x8, 45,50,55Kg

Wide Grip Chins,5x5 (really sh1t at these  lol )

V Bar Pull Down, 3x8, 30,35,40Kg

BB BOR's, 3x8 22.5,25,27.5Kg (not including bar weight 15Kg)

Standing Bicep EZ Curls, 3x8, 20,22.5,25Kg

Hammer Curls, 10,12.5,15Kg

Ab Work and 15 mins on the cross trainer afterwords

was thinking of dropping the weight on some of the exercises slightly and working on perfect form first like i did with my push day on monday as i felt it more where as with some exercises like my EZ Curls my form is ok but not the greatest, would this be better?

and i was also thinking to myself would it be better to keep a same weight with each set in each exercise rather than keep upping it ? so i dont slow my gains? or is it better a slightly heavier weight each set? any input on this will be much appriciated with reps  ,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Ryan - What about doing Standing BB Military Press before you do the DB Lat Raises? Doing the heavier compounds before the isolation work may help you shift more weight and get better growth.
> 
> Also the skull crushers and the cable tricep pulldown work the tris in a very similar way. May I suggest dropping the skull crushers, and with the tricep pressdown start off with a palms up grip, and when you can do no more switch to a palms down grip to squeeze out a few more reps. This should make your triceps swell out on the outer side (more visible  ).
> 
> ...


i might give this a go next monday mate see how it goes, what do you meen by palms up and down grip ? not to sure what you meen?, and dips on bench or dips on bar  ? thanks for the input mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bulkamania and spike  slowly but surely progressing!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> no worries mate, i have a journal now if your interested :thumbup1:


yeah mate id like to give it a read  post the link ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> i might give this a go next monday mate see how it goes, what do you meen by palms up and down grip ? not to sure what you meen?, and dips on bench or dips on bar  ? thanks for the input mate


You can either have your hands above the bar with your palms pressing down on the bar, or where your hands are below the bar with your palms facing up. The different grip changes the focus on different parts of your triceps.

I was thinking of dips with the bars to the side. Start off with good form on bodyweight dips, then start adding weight with a DB between your legs or a dipping belt.

Good luck,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> You can either have your hands above the bar with your palms pressing down on the bar, or where your hands are below the bar with your palms facing up. The different grip changes the focus on different parts of your triceps.
> 
> I was thinking of dips with the bars to the side. Start off with good form on bodyweight dips, then start adding weight with a DB between your legs or a dipping belt.
> 
> ...


Cheers josh will give this a try on monday mate 

and spike let me know how it goes for you when you give it a try, let me know if you can FEEL THE BURN! lol :thumbup1: :beer:

also can anyone refer to my comment i wrote in about the weights when i rote in my pull day workout ? reps for any input :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone shine some light on the weight point i made ? as id like to know this for doing my legs in the gym tonite  :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally I like to keep the form as good as I can to maximise the stimulation of the target muscle. If this means sacrificing some of the weight then so be it.

Feeling the muscle and building a strong mind muscle connection is well worth while. Experimenting with flexing the muscle can help build this connection too.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Leg session was today,

Back squat, 3x8, 35,40,45Kg ( let weight down a bit to work on form and also as i did it in the squat rack for once! lol)

Machine Leg Curl, 3x8, 30,35,40Kg

Seated Calf Raise, 3x8, 30,35,40Kg

ab work after


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> keep up the hard work mate, nice one
> 
> just added chest and tris to my journal.


cheers mate, and just gonna check this out now, did you try those pressdowns ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Leg session was today,
> 
> Back squat, 3x8, 35,40,45Kg ( let weight down a bit to work on form and also as i did it in the squat rack for once! lol)
> 
> ...


Good man, I think it's better to let the weight down sometimes too, just to get the form right. I did that when I started doing squats too, realised I wasn't going fully down so took 10kg off and did them properly. I still find them one of my weaker points though, I can almost bench as much as I squat atm :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good man, I think it's better to let the weight down sometimes too, just to get the form right. I did that when I started doing squats too, realised I wasn't going fully down so took 10kg off and did them properly. I still find them one of my weaker points though, I can almost bench as much as I squat atm :lol:


yeah i know, i mainly did it so i could get a feel for doing squats properly instead of using the smith machine :lol: like it alot better! gona start doing it more often :thumbup1: , lol aw you'l get them up soon mate :thumb: just givin your journel a wee flick through :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah i know, i mainly did it so i could get a feel for doing squats properly instead of using the smith machine :lol: like it alot better! gona start doing it more often :thumbup1: , lol aw you'l get them up soon mate :thumb: just givin your journel a wee flick through :beer:


Cheers mate, yeah hopefully 

Good man, be sure to leave a comment :laugh: :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

rock on dude, awesome journal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> rock on dude, awesome journal


thanks mate, hope you stick around :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Subscribed Ryan.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Any chance you can get better pictures up? The ones you have posted are stretched and hard to see how you're actually looking.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Any chance you can get better pictures up? The ones you have posted are stretched and hard to see how you're actually looking.


its pretty sh1t quality cause there just quickies off my iphone mate, i'l get the camera soon and take some with that and get them cropped and sh1t on photoshop to make them easier to see  probs do this tomoro as my gran has the camera and shes poppin up tomoro lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Subscribed Ryan.


good stuff  cheers for the friend add :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

better pics up  , just body and arms just now, will do legs later :thumbup1: hate my small arms  want another 3-4 inches to bring them up to about 16-17 inches  :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, repped you.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done getting them up, you look better in those than your avi for sure!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice one on uploading the pictures matey, looking good.
> 
> how tall are you ?


cheers mate :thumb: im about 6 ft - 6ft 1 not really sure on bang on measurements lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, repped you.





SALKev said:


> Well done getting them up, you look better in those than your avi for sure!





spike1 said:


> x2 deff look much better, i was quite shocked lol, great base to build on mate:thumbup1:


cheers guys  good little confidence boost from those comments :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

X2 what everyone has saidcmate, you look very good in the pics. I don't think your avvi does you justice, change it. lol.

Good job bud.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> X2 what everyone has saidcmate, you look very good in the pics. I don't think your avvi does you justice, change it. lol.
> 
> Good job bud.


cheers mate  i know lol just gonna change it the now  SALkev and spike i repped you guys back :thumb: gave a cheeky some to you bri for the nice comment :beer: and will give you some later bulkamania says i need to spread some around first ! Lol thanks guys for all the good comments :blush: :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate  i know lol just gonna change it the now  SALkev and spike i repped you guys back :thumb: gave a cheeky some to you bri for the nice comment :beer: and will give you some later bulkamania says i need to spread some around first ! Lol thanks guys for all the good comments :blush: :wub:


No probs mate. You training tomorrow?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> No probs mate. You training tomorrow?


Yeah mate push day  cant wait, gonna try a PB on the flat bench :thumbup1: what about you ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah mate push day  cant wait, gonna try a PB on the flat bench :thumbup1: what about you ?


Cool, good luck mate! What are you hoping to get?

Yeah I've got legs, gonna be maxing out too :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> ah nice one man, i will look forward to seeing what you lift then
> 
> ill check as soon as i get in from work haha
> 
> good luck mate, im training shoulders on tuesday, looking forward to that:thumbup1:


good stuff mate  lol, wont be posting till later on tomoro night tho as i got college so wont be in the gym till about 5-5:30 lol

nice one mate, whats your shoulder routine like  ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cool, good luck mate! What are you hoping to get?
> 
> Yeah I've got legs, gonna be maxing out too :thumbup1:


well i can do 60Kg (including bar weight) for a good 6-8 reps pretty decent so gona try 70Kg for 5 then if i can do that might attempt 80Kg  , nice mate, what you gona try maxing out on :thumbup1: ? squats ? good luck anyway  hope you get what your aiming for :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well i can do 60Kg (including bar weight) for a good 6-8 reps pretty decent so gona try 70Kg for 5 then if i can do that might attempt 80Kg  , nice mate, what you gona try maxing out on :thumbup1: ? squats ? good luck anyway  hope you get what your aiming for :thumb:


Nice man, good benching. If you can get 5 reps with 70kg then you should hit at least 85kg for a 1RM. I benched 100kg for 6 reps and I got 120kg for a 1RM :thumbup1:

Yep on squats mate, hoping for 135kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice man, good benching. If you can get 5 reps with 70kg then you should hit at least 85kg for a 1RM. I benched 100kg for 6 reps and I got 120kg for a 1RM :thumbup1:
> 
> Yep on squats mate, hoping for 135kg


well if im able to get 70 for 5 then i'l try 80 for 1 then chance a 90 :thumbup1: don't know how im gona go bout it tho still wana get my 24 reps in for the full excercise as i usually do 3x8 so still wana get all the reps  lol

good weight mate  best of luck! :beer: how much do you weigh yourself ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> my shoulder routine will consist tomorow of
> 
> dumbell shoulder press
> 
> ...


nice one mate  hope it goes good! and i think you meen will consist *tuesday* of :innocent: loll


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate  i know lol just gonna change it the now  SALkev and spike i repped you guys back :thumb: gave a cheeky some to you bri for the nice comment :beer: and will give you some later bulkamania says i need to spread some around first ! Lol thanks guys for all the good comments :blush: :wub:


Thanks for the reps mate!  Nice one on the new avvi bro.

And Best of luck with your pb Ryan, and you Bulkamania. I'm sure you'll both show those weights what for! :thumbup1:



Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  hope it goes good! and i think you meen will consist *tuesday* of :innocent: loll


Lmao!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks for the reps mate!  Nice one on the new avvi bro.
> 
> And Best of luck with your pb Ryan, and you Bulkamania. I'm sure you'll both show those weights what for! :thumbup1:


No problemo  ! and thanks buddy

cheers mate  i hope so myself :thumbup1: lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> lmao yep i sure did mean tuesday, but is monday now haha so it will be tomomor lol
> 
> and i hope it goes good to lol :bounce:


true true smart a$$ lol :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Push day :-

*Flat dumbell flyes*

12.5kg - 8

15kg - 8

17.5kg - 8 *PB*

was really tempted to try the 20's lol!

*Flat bench press*

Bar weight (15kg) - 10 ( warm up)

55kg - 5

70kg - 5

75kg - 1 *PB*!!

55kg - 10

50kg - 7

*standing millitary press*

20kg - 8

25kg - 8

30kg - 7 *PB*

*dumbbell lateral raises*

6kg - 8

8kg - 8

10kg - 8

*Bar dips*

body weight for all

8 reps

6 reps

4 reps

3 reps

3 reps

*underhand grip tricep press downs*

10kg - 8

15kg - 8

15kg - 8

really pleased with getting the 75kg on the bench  struggled slighty with the 70 but managed the 5 reps and struggled on the 75 but i forced it out  !! Probs could have got 80kg or more perhaps but there was folk on the max rack when i got there so did my flyes first to save waiting around 

those dips were cvnts! Lol but i will get better :thumbup1: also those underhand press downs you suggested josh really killedd my tris even at those weights! Lol defo gona do those from now on thanks for the help mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Push day :-
> 
> *Flat dumbell flyes*
> 
> ...


Great job mate well done! Shame you had to fly before hand. Might of got more weight if didn't do them.

Good job all the same.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Great job mate well done! Shame you had to fly before hand. Might of got more weight if didn't do them.
> 
> Good job all the same.


tah mate :thumb: yeah i know  was gonna attempt it like with the bench in the squat rack but thought nah fvck that i'l kill myself :lol: thats the plan for next week tho get out of the max rack, lower the weights and work on proper benching  :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Push day :-
> 
> *Flat dumbell flyes*
> 
> ...


Nice going mate, I'm sure if you did bench press first and concentrated on getting your 1RM first, then did your sets after, you'd hit 85kg :thumbup1:

Good workout.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice going mate, I'm sure if you did bench press first and concentrated on getting your 1RM first, then did your sets after, you'd hit 85kg :thumbup1:
> 
> Good workout.


yeah i know mate, couldnt coz the fvckers on the max rack :laugh: will try for another PB in about 2 weeks as im gona work on form next week  think im gona do something like try max out every couple of weeks or a month duno yet but..

cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> very well done on the 75kg mate, awesome
> 
> bet your chuffed
> 
> have rep points


yeah i am mate  wished i could have got more tho  awell will get it another time


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Push day :-
> 
> *Flat dumbell flyes*
> 
> ...


*Triceps*

Glad you like them. The underhand grip really stresses some of the weaker parts of the tri, so although they are harder to do (and the weights are lower) your gains in strength over the longer term will be better, and it is great for thickening up the upper arm, especially to give a bulge on the outer side  .

Dips IMO are the absolute best exercise for triceps mass and strength. My upper arms never grew (17 to 19" in about 18-24months IIRC ) as much as when I focused on dipping. When you comfortably hit your rep range using your bodyweight, it is time to invest in a dipping belt so you can hang weight off you and then you will notice some big changes. Key points are heavy weights, drop sets with good form including avoiding any bounce or rest at the top and bottom of the rep. When you get your form spot on, then it is just a matter of putting the effort in workout after workout.

*1RM*

Personally I do not like doing 1RM on any exercise as I like to reduce my risk of injury. I believe that your progress will be better over the long term by keeping to a slightly higher rep range ie minimum of 3reps per set, as injuries can take you out for a long time.

The order in which you do exercises will make a difference on your performance, but that is not to say that flies then bench is a bad thing. IMHO it is quite good to mix up the exercise sequence between workouts, so all the muscle groups get a good blasting when they are fresh.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> *Triceps*
> 
> Glad you like them. The underhand grip really stresses some of the weaker parts of the tri, so although they are harder to do (and the weights are lower) your gains in strength over the longer term will be better, and it is great for thickening up the upper arm, especially to give a bulge on the outer side  .
> 
> ...


yeah they underhand pushdowns were good i felt it more, and the dips were great! really felt them in comparison to the skullcrushers :thumbup1:

im only going to be doing 1RM's now and then just to test strength, most of the time i will be working on form and once i get perfect form with one weight i will up it and move onto the next, because i hate when i perform an exercise and the forms sh1t! doenst feel as satisfying, when you say mix up the exercise sequence are you meening for example..

take my push day which works my chest shoulders and tris, something like one week start off chest, then the next week start off shoulders and so on ? or am i totally off :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Deadlifts tomorrow mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i got deads tomo
> 
> have you too ryan ?


Nice one, think most of us have got back tomorrow :laugh:

I'm also looking foward to some HEAVY ASS DUMBELL ROWS!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i got deads tomo
> 
> have you too ryan ?





Bulkamania said:


> Deadlifts tomorrow mate?


yess i do lads  cant wait, love a good back/bi sesh :thumbup1: really gona pump it hard and attempt a fair amount of wait on the deads  90-100 im hoping for :beer: yous just doing normal or maxing out at all ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one, think most of us have got back tomorrow :laugh:
> 
> I'm also looking foward to some HEAVY ASS DUMBELL ROWS!! :thumbup1:


nice one! ive got bb rows instead :thumbup1: lol not insane weights tho only about 40-50 i can do atm but its a start tho


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one! ive got bb rows instead :thumbup1: lol not insane weights tho only about 40-50 i can do atm but its a start tho


Cool, I find barbell rows awkward lol. I'm gonna be maxing out on the deads but also gonna chuck like 150/160kg on the bar and go to failure :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah they underhand pushdowns were good i felt it more, and the dips were great! really felt them in comparison to the skullcrushers :thumbup1:
> 
> im only going to be doing 1RM's now and then just to test strength, most of the time i will be working on form and once i get perfect form with one weight i will up it and move onto the next, because i hate when i perform an exercise and the forms sh1t! doenst feel as satisfying, when you say mix up the exercise sequence are you meening for example..
> 
> take my push day which works my chest shoulders and tris, something like one week start off chest, then the next week start off shoulders and so on ? or am i totally off :lol: ?


You've got it right. You can also mix up the exercises too, although I believe there are some exercises which go well in a particular sequence eg Dips then tripressdown, or standing military press then lateral raises, etc.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> You've got it right. You can also mix up the exercises too, although I believe there are some exercises which go well in a particular sequence eg Dips then tripressdown, or standing military press then lateral raises, etc.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


cheers mate, i tried also what you said about doing the mil press before the lateral raises and i was able to get more weight shifted in the mil press :thumbup1: got upto 30 this week instead of holting at 25 :bounce:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cool, I find barbell rows awkward lol. I'm gonna be maxing out on the deads but also gonna chuck like 150/160kg on the bar and go to failure :thumbup1:


they can be awkward but most times im ok with them lol, nice one :thumbup1: hope all goes well!



spike1 said:


> thats us 3 haha i love this. if bri has aswell will be cool.
> 
> i am going to be seeing how many reps i can get of 120kg and will be going for 160kg 1rm :thumb: very very excited.
> 
> what about you guys ...


yeah that would be cool, could have a challenge to see who gets there aimed weight lol,

good weights there  hope you get it :bounce:

im gona go for either 80 or 100 for failure, then think i mite try a little bit more for a 1RM depending on how the set goes


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw your PB - good work! Military press is a great exercise IMO - an all round strengthener. I always feel well stacked after doing a few sets.

Its important to minimise any assistance from the hips and keep good form. I think with your attitude to form will see you progress well in the future.

Have you tried doing cable lateral raises instead of using a DB? They increase the load on the deltoid/shoulder at the starting part of the movement - they feel harder but your progress should be greater compared to DB.

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I saw your PB - good work! Military press is a great exercise IMO - an all round strengthener. I always feel well stacked after doing a few sets.
> 
> Its important to minimise any assistance from the hips and keep good form. I think with your attitude to form will see you progress well in the future.
> 
> ...


cheers mate! yeah i felt a good pump after it defo, i was able to get the 25kg up without assistance from my hips but had to do it a little on the 30 as it was quite heavy! lol

never tried them mate, mite do next week see how they go, are they the ones where you attach the handle to the bottom cable, cross them over and raise them ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are the ones, but I usually do them one hand at a time and stand next to the stack, and have the cable behind my back.

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i acc seen a guy doing them in the gym today when i was in doing cardio and ab work lol, will give them a try  thanks again mate, been a great help :beer:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

carefull listening to my mate josh, hell have you trying zercher squats next ;P


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

d4ead said:


> carefull listening to my mate josh, hell have you trying zercher squats next ;P


what are those mate ? sound rather frighting with the zercher bit in the name :laugh:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

d4ead said:


> carefull listening to my mate josh, hell have you trying zercher squats next ;P


Whoooooa there Scott - your giving away all the secrets! :laugh:

Z-Squats are seriously good exercises IMO. Another one which makes you feel well solid, and quite handy when one has to lift someone off the floor and chuck them, or for some staying power with the more athletic sexual positions. :thumb:

J


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Whoooooa there Scott - your giving away all the secrets! :laugh:
> 
> Z-Squats are seriously good exercises IMO. Another one which makes you feel well solid, and quite handy when one has to lift someone off the floor and chuck them, or for some staying power with the more athletic sexual positions. :thumb:
> 
> J


LMFAO! haha... nah seriously, weight training has improved my sex life tenfold. :thumb:

Good luck for your workouts today everybody, I'll be sure to check in tonight to see how you all get on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*80Kg - 7

100Kg - 1 *PB*

80Kg - 5

80Kg - 4

75Kg - 8

*V Bar Pulldown*

*
*30Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

40Kg - 8

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*

*
*Body weight for all, 3,5,4,4

*
BB Bent Over Row*

Bar Weight (15Kg) - 10 (warm up)

35Kg - 10

37.5Kg - 10

40Kg - 10 *PB*

*Standing EZ Bar Bicep Curls*

*
*12.5Kg - 10

15Kg - 10

17.5Kg - 10

*Hammer Curl*

*
*Each Dumbbell Weight

10Kg - 8

12.5Kg - 8

15Kg - 12 (lost count on these and ended up doing 12 :laugh:

pretty pleased with the workout all in all, could have got maybe 2 or 3more reps with the 100Kg on the deads but my hands got sweaty and felt like i was gona drop the bar so stopped after one then dryed my hands and tryed again but couldnt get it :cursing:

but chuffed i got reps on the 80Kg as that was my main aim :thumbup1: got advised by one of the guys in the gym to try the sumo stance when doing it because of my height and it was so much better! defo doing them sumo from now on :thumb: did it sumo for the sets after the 100Kg so the 80 80 and 75 

pretty chuffed on the bb BOR's aswell with the PB :tongue: think i mite try 5x5's on some exercises like deads, benching and squats etc to get my lifts up on them, not sure tho.. any input for this ?

and i watched that vid of the zercher squats, they look quite tough  maybe leave them till im a little more advanced :innocent: lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Put paper towels around the bar if your hands are sweaty. Quick, effective and free (assuming your gym provides them).

How tall are you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Put paper towels around the bar if your hands are sweaty. Quick, effective and free (assuming your gym provides them).
> 
> How tall are you?


yeah theyve got them everywhere for wiping down the machines and stuff, and about 6ft - 6ft1


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> *Back and Bi's*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate! Congrats on the PB :thumb:

Yeah looking at it, if you can get 7 reps with 80kg then you could probably hit 110/115kg for your 1RM 

Also for grip, could you not just wear some gloves?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice workout mate! Congrats on the PB :thumb:
> 
> Yeah looking at it, if you can get 7 reps with 80kg then you could probably hit 110/115kg for your 1RM
> 
> Also for grip, could you not just wear some gloves?


cheers my man :thumb: !

yeah im gonna try another in a few weeks see if i can get the 100 for a few reps plus pass it :thumbup1:

and i wear gloves mate but when my hands get sweaty they annoy me so i take them off :lol: probs just sh1t gripping or something :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers my man :thumb: !
> 
> yeah im gonna try another in a few weeks see if i can get the 100 for a few reps plus pass it :thumbup1:
> 
> and i wear gloves mate but when my hands get sweaty they annoy me so i take them off :lol: probs just sh1t gripping or something :laugh:


Ah right I see, yeah grip can become looser when the weight goes up :laugh:

What grip on the bar do you use mate? One under and one over?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ah right I see, yeah grip can become looser when the weight goes up :laugh:
> 
> What grip on the bar do you use mate? One under and one over?


yeah mate mixed grip, usually left hand under right hand over lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah mate mixed grip, usually left hand under right hand over lol


Yeah same as me then. Definetely better than doing 2 over. That's what I did when I started, then got told to use a mixed grip and it's much better 

What you training next mate?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah theyve got them everywhere for wiping down the machines and stuff, and about 6ft - 6ft1


Ok, try it out and see how it is. I use it on pin-selector machines when they get too slippy but I'm not sure about a metal bar as there are none of those in my 'gym'.

An inch or two shorter than me!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done Ryan good stuff! Why don't you buy some liquid chalk? Such good stuff.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Ok, try it out and see how it is. I use it on pin-selector machines when they get too slippy but I'm not sure about a metal bar as there are none of those in my 'gym'.
> 
> An inch or two shorter than me!


what you meen 'gym'? lol work out at home im guessing? and im also guessing your around 6'2 - 6'3 ? lol



Bri said:


> Well done Ryan good stuff! Why don't you buy some liquid chalk? Such good stuff.


cheers mate!, never thought bout that.. where can you get it ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> what you meen 'gym'? lol work out at home im guessing? and im also guessing your around 6'2 - 6'3 ? lol
> 
> cheers mate!, never thought bout that.. where can you get it ?


www.myprotein.co.uk

Amazing stuff, i was having trouble holding onto 120. Since buying chalk i have not failed a weight because of my grip. Your grip shan't be an issue anymore laddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> what you meen 'gym'? lol work out at home im guessing? and im also guessing your around 6'2 - 6'3 ? lol


No, it's the local leisure centres gym. It is absolutely SH!T. Only pin-loaded machines, no free weights whatsoever.

Yes, last time I measured - 6' 2.5"


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> www.myprotein.co.uk
> 
> Amazing stuff, i was having trouble holding onto 120. Since buying chalk i have not failed a weight because of my grip. Your grip shan't be an issue anymore laddy. :thumbup1:


cheers mate :thumb: will give this a buy next friday when i get payed along with the other sh1t im getting off there


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> No, it's the local leisure centres gym. It is absolutely SH!T. Only pin-loaded machines, no free weights whatsoever.
> 
> Yes, last time I measured - 6' 2.5"


gutter! lol why dont you change gyms ?

aw kool mate  im due to properly measure my height so i know it lol! off to boots :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

nice work there mate, well done on the pb!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> nice work there mate, well done on the pb!


cheers mate :thumbup1: ! would have ideally liked to get a few more reps tho! but awell beggers cant be choosers  , were you working out today ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> well done on the pbs mate, nice one.
> 
> i just uploaded my session but im abit late lol, also im 6'4'' and do normal stance on deadlift, why does the sumo help ?
> 
> yeah im going to get some liquid chalk aswell, my grip is really starting to go on the rps of 120kg


cheers mate, and the sumo's alot easier because with your legs out wider you have less to move up if that makes sense?, give it a try next time and see how it goes 

have you ever used it before?, when you getting it ? awk well price that pays when we go heavier but its worth it ay :beer:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

no not today, back was a mess from deadlifts yesterday haha, good aches and pains though, going to be doing a bit of circuit training tomorrow i think and then squats and shoulders on friday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> no not today, back was a mess from deadlifts yesterday haha, good aches and pains though, going to be doing a bit of circuit training tomorrow i think and then squats and shoulders on friday


aw lol, what kindov circuit training you gona do :thumbup1: ?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter! lol why dont you change gyms ?
> 
> aw kool mate  im due to properly measure my height so i know it lol! off to boots :whistling: :lol:


No other gyms in the area I can access. :cursing:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Zercher squats are good exercises, although they can be a little tough on your elbows to start with. As with any exercise though, if you start of light, get good form and progress the weight steadily then you should be fine.

Along with Z-Squats and the regular back squats, there are overhead squats (refered to as O-Squats in my journal) [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCWLs1jTOVE]. They are quite demanding on the whole body [iMO] and I do not know if they will be harder because of your height. If you can do them, they will provide a serious whole body stimulus for growth IMO.

All the best,

J


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

J, having seen that video and your journal, I can't believe you OH squat 100kg!

That's insane.

Ryan, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> No other gyms in the area I can access. :cursing:


Thats a cvnt! Where is it you stay?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Zercher squats are good exercises, although they can be a little tough on your elbows to start with. As with any exercise though, if you start of light, get good form and progress the weight steadily then you should be fine.
> 
> Along with Z-Squats and the regular back squats, there are overhead squats (refered to as O-Squats in my journal) [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCWLs1jTOVE]. They are quite demanding on the whole body [iMO] and I do not know if they will be harder because of your height. If you can do them, they will provide a serious whole body stimulus for growth IMO.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info mate  might

give these other squats a try sometime down the line :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> J, having seen that video and your journal, I can't believe you OH squat 100kg!
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> Ryan, keep up the good work mate.


Cheers for the kind words mate  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Training today mate? Or rest day?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> J, having seen that video and your journal, I can't believe you OH squat 100kg!
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> Ryan, keep up the good work mate.


I suspect it is easier because I am quite short. Although my legs can handle the weight, I suspect that my shoulders are limiting me as my standing military press weight is similar to that for OSquats.



Ryan16 said:


> Cheers for the info mate  might
> 
> give these other squats a try sometime down the line :thumbup1:


No problem mate. I think one of the great things about training is exploring new exercises and seeing how your body responds to them. Different exercises also push your body in all sorts of ways, and having a diverse range of exercises in the mix helps avoid weakspots in your capabilities IMO.

Keep up the good work,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Training today mate? Or rest day?


Rest day mate, might go for a bit of cardio later tonight about 8/9ish, legs either tomoro or sat :thumbup1: depends on what time im gettin the gf tomoro coz its a year with her tomoro so shes cumin over for the night and were havin a wee night in  but since shes stayin over she mite not mind if i go for a quick sesh at the gym


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> No problem mate. I think one of the great things about training is exploring new exercises and seeing how your body responds to them. Different exercises also push your body in all sorts of ways, and a diverse range of exercises in the mix helps avoid weakspots in your capabilities IMO.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> 
> J


yeah i get what you meen mate, because different exercises hit your muscles in different ways then your able achieve your maximum

potential through constant exploring new ways to train,

will be doing so mate cheers :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thought i would update this as i have finally set myself proper goals  ,

basically i have set myself a 2 year window from now to get big enough and in good condition to compete in a comp, something ive wanted to do for a while now as ive watched vids on youtube of comps before, i actually got shown the vid of the bold ramsay strachan doing his posedown for his 2008 comp a week or so after it as my step dad showed me it  and basically thought.. i wana do that! would be a great achivement for me personally and hope i can be ready :thumb: the first 6 months will probs be a bit shaky as i have no part time job atm but if i get the McD's job ive applied for (no laughing :lol: ) or else this apprenticeship ive had a chance at, then which ever comes first to get me more money will be better progress from there  , but there will be progress just now as i can get a decent enough diet in  , but eventually when cash flow is better will get more supps and stuff to help :thumbup1:

im positive i will achieve this goal as im really dedicated to this  absalootly (mind my spelling) love bodybuilding! great hobbie and so glad i decided to do it :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thought i would update this as i have finally set myself proper goals  ,
> 
> basically i have set myself a 2 year window from now to get big enough and in good condition to compete in a comp, something ive wanted to do for a while now as ive watched vids on youtube of comps before, i actually got shown the vid of the bold ramsay strachan doing his posedown for his 2008 comp a week or so after it as my step dad showed me it  and basically thought.. i wana do that! would be a great achivement for me personally and hope i can be ready :thumb: the first 6 months will probs be a bit shaky as i have no part time job atm but if i get the McD's job ive applied for (no laughing :lol: ) or else this apprenticeship ive had a chance at, then which ever comes first to get me more money will be better progress from there  , but there will be progress just now as i can get a decent enough diet in  , but eventually when cash flow is better will get more supps and stuff to help :thumbup1:
> 
> im positive i will achieve this goal as im really dedicated to this  absalootly (mind my spelling) love bodybuilding! great hobbie and so glad i decided to do it :beer:


Nice one mate! I'm sure you'll achieve your goals 

So you plan to compete in a natural comp then?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate! I'm sure you'll achieve your goals
> 
> So you plan to compete in a natural comp then?


cheers mate  ,

yeah natural all the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate  ,
> 
> yeah natural all the way :thumbup1:


Cool, best of luck mate :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cool, best of luck mate :laugh:


cheers mate  hopefully i get there :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one mate! Knock em dead! Keep doin what you're doin I'm sure you'll do great. Alot can be acheived in 2 years.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nice one mate! Knock em dead! Keep doin what you're doin I'm sure you'll do great. Alot can be acheived in 2 years.


i hope so mate  , once the cash starts coming in gains will be alot better due to perfect strict diet etc  , i know mate thats how i gave myself that time instead of trying next year and perhaps goin in to early :beer:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

After looking at your stats mate its aparent I need to sort out my calves.

I have a good inch on you on arms and thighs.. but about 3" less on calves.

Sad stuff.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

MillionG said:


> After looking at your stats mate its aparent I need to sort out my calves.
> 
> I have a good inch on you on arms and thighs.. but about 3" less on calves.
> 
> Sad stuff.


you'l get there soon  , then it will be happy days :bounce: lol just hit them hard! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

off to bed boys  cyaa :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> off to bed boys  cyaa :thumbup1:


Night mate, rest up and grow big! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> brilliant mate on the target you set yourself, i really hope you achieve your goals.


thanks for the kind words mate  :wub: right now im really off to bed :lol: to busy having a heart to heart with the girl cause thats us now a year togetherr :innocent: so happy  ! good sleep tonight me thinks  :beer: love yas all <3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys  , didnt do legs on friday as was having a night in with the mrs <3 and wanted to get some sun today so left them again  lol feel bad! but gona go to the gym tomoro and seriously hammer them  !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Legs today..

*Back Squats*

bar weight warm up (20kg) - 10

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

60kg - 10 *PB*

quite chuffed as i did these with the bar and not the smith machine and my form was good which i wanted it to be 

*Machine Leg Curls*

30kg - 10

35kg - 10

40kg - 10 *PB*

*Seated Calf Raises*

30kg - 10

35kg - 10

40kg - 10 *PB*

was a decent workout but didnt feel it in my quads as much for some reason :confused1: i think when i was doing my squats, because i was worling on form with the bar which i dont usually do and wasnt used to having to balancing the bar so on some reps i didnt drive through my heels which ****ed me off :cursing: :ban: will get this sorted on friday defo  still felt it though so its all good just wasnt as much as usual  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wrote this on my iphone btw so sorry for any bad spelling :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate - do you train yourself?

Only reason I ask is while your training looks pretty solid - getting regular PBs etc - I would personally like to see last set to failure?

So where you haver written (just for example)

*Back Squats*

bar weight warm up (20kg) - 10

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

60kg - 10 *PB*

you could have done another set to failure:

70Kg - 5 (finished at failure)

But obviously this required the use of a training partner, and not just any training partner, but one you trust completely to have your back at all times, as he will be diggin you out the bottom of that failed rep.

Once you have mastered that, you could even do this (agian just for example)

*Back Squats*

bar weight warm up (20kg) - 10

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

60kg - 10 *PB*

70kg - 6 + 2 assisted

So that means you managed 6 yourself at your final weight, then your partner helped you on the 7th and 8th - just enough help to keep you moving at the same pace you were using the rest of the set, not too much, not too little.

Pushing the boundaries of intensity like this is a very very useful tool for really stimulating new growth - but it does rely on good recovery time, and good nutrition (with supplementation if you prefer) - so maybe best wait until you are working or whatever, as it will start to cost a bit more...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah mate i do train on my own so thats how i prefer not to go to failure, if im squating on the smith machine or benching on the max rack then i'L go to failure as i can obviously hook up when i cant manage, would really like to get a training partner as i feel ive got alot more on some exercises but just for saftey reasons i sometimes dont attempt them, im gona start going to failure on some exercises on my last set starting tomoro when my new week of training starts, As for what you said about good nutrition, yeah id like to be able to get more supplementation but untill i get working i just keep my protein powder in check for now, but i try my best, quite hard to push new boundaries when you train alone but i try my best and i am growing steadily so i am doing something right  lol thanks for the input tho mate will try sets to failure more often on a last set and that :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Legs today..
> 
> *Back Squats*
> 
> ...


Nice one, getting strong now mate! I bet your 1RM squat won't be far away from 100kg now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one, getting strong now mate! I bet your 1RM squat won't be far away from 100kg now


Cheers mate  , yeah im due to find out my 1RM for all my main exercises  my current 1RM i know are.. Flat bench - 75kg and deadlift is 100kg, although it annoys me i cant do heavy benching without having to use the max rack  lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah mate i do train on my own so thats how i prefer not to go to failure, if im squating on the smith machine or benching on the max rack then i'L go to failure as i can obviously hook up when i cant manage, would really like to get a training partner as i feel ive got alot more on some exercises but just for saftey reasons i sometimes dont attempt them, im gona start going to failure on some exercises on my last set starting tomoro when my new week of training starts, As for what you said about good nutrition, yeah id like to be able to get more supplementation but untill i get working i just keep my protein powder in check for now, but i try my best, quite hard to push new boundaries when you train alone but i try my best and i am growing steadily so i am doing something right  lol thanks for the input tho mate will try sets to failure more often on a last set and that :thumbup1:


Ahh right, I thought that was maybe the reason, always going to be risky/dangerous taking some movements to failure, without someone there to help.

But hey, you are making progress, so as you say, keep doing what your doing - if the gains stop, then think about implementing some of these techniques - keep at it mate and you will get on stage!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Ahh right, I thought that was maybe the reason, always going to be risky/dangerous taking some movements to failure, without someone there to help.
> 
> But hey, you are making progress, so as you say, keep doing what your doing - if the gains stop, then think about implementing some of these techniques - keep at it mate and you will get on stage!


Cheers mate  well with some exercises i can go to failure just need to use the max rack or smith machine so will try sets to failure now and then  , hopefully soon enough i will have a training partner who can help me  thanks for the input and advice nate much appriciated :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chest/Tri's/Shoulders today

*BB Bench Press*

Bar weight (20Kg) - 10 (warm up)

40Kg - 10 (warm up)

45Kg - 10

50Kg - 8

52.5Kg - 4

mite seem less but this was because this was not in a saftey machine such as the max rack or smith machine, did it at the squat rack as the bench was being used, quite chuffed as my balance for this isnt the best because ive never dun it with a proper bar, wished i could have got 5 on the 52.5 but sum pr**k pushed by the side of me and i lost balance :cursing: :ban: but oh well next time 

*Dumbbell Flyes Flat*

12.5Kg - 10

15Kg - 10

17.5Kg - 10

struggled on the last 2 of the 17.5's :confused1: but even tho i did them for 8 last week with no hassel :laugh: mite be because i did them first last week lol

*Dips*

Body weight - 2 sets of 5

5Kg attached to belt - 5

6.25Kg attatched - 4

Body weight - 5

even tho it was light weights i am chuffed as i only began dipping last week  lol was ragin tho as when i was on my last exercise a guy was doing them perfectly with 25Kg attached  ha aw well i'l get there soon!

*Underhand Grip Press Downs*

20Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

30Kg - 10

Didnt hurt my wrist with these this time as i found a bar thats better because the handles spin :thumbup1:

*Millitary Press*

15Kg - 10

25Kg - 8

20Kg - 12

guy was using the 20Kg olympic bar when i was wanting it so just did the 25 but only managed 8 :confused1:so made up for missing 2 when i got the 20 

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*

6Kg - 10

8Kg - 10

10Kg -10

all in all was a good workout with good pumps :beer: chuffed i was able to bench properly the 50Kg without using the max rack  just need to work on my balance :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> brilliant mate, great to see your enjoying it so much, getting stronger to, keep it up, always better to bench on the proper olly bar i think mate, even if you are lifting lighter.


cheers mate!, yeah i know it felt alot better because you need to control it yourself so its more of a challenge! better pump i felt it had too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great dipping mate, I need to get one of those weight belts


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

my gym has a box of them just sitting at one side of the weights room lol its good if you dont own one personally


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> tax a few up for me and bulk ? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


lmao have thought about it but too risky  koko  lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Just nick it mate....it is Irvine...nobody will care!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah i think they will lol most are acctually folks own belts but they leave them there and other folk just use them when needed lol!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Only kidding mate. Will have to head down to the FF for a session some day next week when I'm off. Can you pay for one off sessions?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah you can mate, 4.50 for just the gym or 6 quid to include the sauna  what day you thinkin of heading down ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

back and bi's tomoro  , thinking of attempting the 100Kg dead again  not sure tho  diet has been pretty sh1t over the weekend as its been my mums skint week (bill week) so not as much protein as usual still got a good 200g a day tho so only 100g less, also have no god damn protein powder! getting a tap off my grandad tomoro tho so if its enough then im buying some! and diet will be back on track tomoro aswell  if not then i will just buy a few things i need such as muesli, natty p butter, tuna, cottage cheese and sh1t then just buy my protein when i get payed on friday :thumbup1: cant wait for the back and bis tomoro :thumb: bring on the deads! might try video myself if i can get my fone sitting somewhere where it can see me ! lol hopefully i can


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> back and bi's tomoro  , thinking of attempting the 100Kg dead again  not sure tho  diet has been pretty sh1t over the weekend as its been my mums skint week (bill week) so not as much protein as usual still got a good 200g a day tho so only 100g less, also have no god damn protein powder! getting a tap off my grandad tomoro tho so if its enough then im buying some! and diet will be back on track tomoro aswell  if not then i will just buy a few things i need such as muesli, natty p butter, tuna, cottage cheese and sh1t then just buy my protein when i get payed on friday :thumbup1: cant wait for the back and bis tomoro :thumb: bring on the deads! might try video myself if i can get my fone sitting somewhere where it can see me ! lol hopefully i can


Great to see you're so dedicated! Did you attempt 100kg and fail it then? I thought you got it?

I love back and bi's. My back is so fvcked i feel like I've been run over ffs lol!

I spend all the money i acn afford on protein lol. I've been meainig to get my gay hair cut for ages. But need the money for protein lmao.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Great to see you're so dedicated! Did you attempt 100kg and fail it then? I thought you got it?
> 
> I love back and bi's. My back is so fvcked i feel like I've been run over ffs lol!
> 
> I spend all the money i acn afford on protein lol. I've been meainig to get my gay hair cut for ages. But need the money for protein lmao.


i got it for 1 but then couldnt get it again :cursing: so tryin for a few reps this time 

yeah a good back sesh is the best 

i usually buy a 5lb bag of unflavoured stuff off my protein for about 17 quid and lasts me about a month and a bit so its good value  if need be flavour just add some nesquik as someone on hear sayed before  only reason i havent bought it recently is my college said i was off one morning and didnt pay me half my money :ban: and couldnt get protein as gym membership was coming off and only had 30 quid and thats 18 plus had to keep money to get to college and buy food that day! lol but its getting back dated on friday  so 120 in the bank should be :beer: even tho im only getting about 30 to myself after keeping money by for the gym, money for travel, paying 50 quid to the holiday :lol: god how i hate growing up lmao still get cash of my gran and grandad wen i want it so its all good :bounce: :rockon: LMAO! such a little boy :innocent: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i got it for 1 but then couldnt get it again :cursing: so tryin for a few reps this time
> 
> yeah a good back sesh is the best
> 
> i usually buy a 5lb bag of unflavoured stuff off my protein for about 17 quid and lasts me about a month and a bit so its good value  if need be flavour just add some nesquik as someone on hear sayed before  only reason i havent bought it recently is my college said i was off one morning and didnt pay me half my money :ban: and couldnt get protein as gym membership was coming off and only had 30 quid and thats 18 plus had to keep money to get to college and buy food that day! lol but its getting back dated on friday  so 120 in the bank should be :beer: even tho im only getting about 30 to myself after keeping money by for the gym, money for travel, paying 50 quid to the holiday :lol: god how i hate growing up lmao still get cash of my gran and grandad wen i want it so its all good :bounce: :rockon: LMAO! such a little boy :innocent: :whistling: :laugh:


If you get your money off EMA like me then you'll know how annoying they are lol.

I had to wait over 6 months for back payments last year, and I haven't had anything off them since February, really ****ing me off :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> If you get your money off EMA like me then you'll know how annoying they are lol.
> 
> I had to wait over 6 months for back payments last year, and I haven't had anything off them since February, really ****ing me off :cursing: :lol:


yeah im on EMA :cursing: fxcking [email protected]! i was the same with my money when i started, then after i got it it was fvcking xmas so didnt get fxck all :ban: this is the second time theyve done this to me ha!



spike1 said:


> good luck with your back sesh tomo mate
> 
> i just updated my journal btw :whistling:


cheers mate  i will just check this now  was out at tesco with my mum there :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

My EMA has been nice and smooth since day 1? :whistling: lmao.

Nah jokes they mess it up frequently, but not as badly as you guys lmao.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i hate EMA  i want full bursary!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha! Wait till you go to uni and spend your student loan on scooby doo costumes and glowsticks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> your getting money for living a life of leasure guys :whistling:
> 
> and still moaning
> 
> ...


i just wish i could get more money :lol: folk at college who are over 18 get about 400 a fecking month for going 3 days! its unreal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Ha! Wait till you go to uni and spend your student loan on scooby doo costumes and glowsticks


LMAO :lol: i aint planin on uni anyway so im sorted that way  28 grand a year job im going for just now :innocent:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You lucky bar steward. I'll be lucky to earn anywhere near that with an english degree. Already practising "do you want fries with that!"

Benefit of an english degree though, is that it gives you plenty of time to go get strong  or well I hope so


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> You lucky bar steward. I'll be lucky to earn anywhere near that with an english degree. Already practising "do you want fries with that!"
> 
> Benefit of an english degree though, is that it gives you plenty of time to go get strong  or well I hope so


lmao, engineerings the way forward for cash mate :bounce:

true true that way  least it has *ONE* benifit, im kidding mate :lol: what you hoping to be after all your uni?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha. No idea. None. Ni. Zip. Nada.

Hopefully I'll be strong even if I have no clue about my life 

I have a lot of friends who went into engineering after college and they love it so all the best with it!

EDIT

And jesus good thing I didn't do Geography. I was thinking of the barracks which are near penicuik lol. Well if you're ever over at the Big Smoke give me a shout


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awk well mate long as youve got something to focus on just now then thats all that matters ay  , cheers mate  hope to god i get this job :lol: diet will be so much better! anyway off to bed  night mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao no worrys for the geo mishap :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well its an apprenticeship but cause ive done a year at college that counts as the first year of it, so id be starting at a second year, and the 3rd year wage in the place is about 70% of an honest mans wag in their which is 40,000 so 70% is about 28 - 30 grand, then it would be an august start and the wage rise is in september  lol well im hoping anyway :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thats alot of money mate, for your age its just madness imo
> 
> im jeolous to say the least lmao :confused1:


dont be mate i probs wont get it :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just back from my back and bi's session :bounce: fvcking loving the pump :rockon: so buzzing from it 

*Deadlift*

60Kg - 8

80Kg - 8

90Kg - 5

95Kg - 3

didnt go to the 100 i was aiming for but got 95 for 3 so mega chuffed on that  !

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*

1x8

1x9

1x5

all bodyweight, really chuffed as they were better pull ups than i usually do  think it was because on the first one of each set i just pulled up instead of my usual jumping technique :lol: pretty good form on them aswell  !

*DB Rows*

20Kg - 8

22.5Kg - 8

24Kg - 8

each dumbbell weight and 8 reps with each arm, did this because the max rack was being used by someone and couldnt be fvcked waiting :laugh:

*V-Bar Pulldown*

40Kg - 8

45Kg - 8

50Kg - 8

*Standing BB Bicep Curls*

15Kg - 10

17.5Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

switched to these olympic bar weights today rather than the EZ bar because it was getting used and again didnt wanto wait! lol find these more comfort more comfortable to use than the EZ bar tho and was able to shift more weight with great from as apposed to the EZ bar

*Hammer Curls*

10Kg - 8

12.5Kg - 8

14Kg - 8

again each dumbbell weight and 8 reps each arm

workout was great  felt so good after it and the pump was unbelievable! was trying for 8 on the 90 deads but only managed 5, then thought fvck it i wana try 95  lol got 3 so 5's the aim next week :rockon: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Just back from my back and bi's session :bounce: fvcking loving the pump :rockon: so buzzing from it
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate, really impressed with that :thumbup1:

Glad one of us had a good workout today anyway :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, really impressed with that :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad one of us had a good workout today anyway :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


cheers mate  ,

awk dont worry bud just rape the weights a$$ess next time :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> excellent, well done mate.
> 
> your catch me on deads if you keep up the progress:cursing:
> 
> KIU:whistling: :whistling:


thanks buddy,

hope so  then i can at least have someone on 1 lift :laugh:

lmao CHEERS :lol: ! :rockon:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

KIU RYAN! lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> KIU RYAN! lol.


sarcy fecker! lol cheers anyway  :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nah in all seriousness mate, well done on your deadlifts and pull ups in particular. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pump till you drop:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nah in all seriousness mate, well done on your deadlifts and pull ups in particular. Keep on keepin on!


cheers mate, really chuffed on the pullups as i was neerly at the dead hang stage  mite do what some folk suggest and put my pull up bar back up again and do 1 full pull up everytime i go past it :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mal said:


> pump till you drop:thumb:


ovcourse :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey man, hope you're well :thumbup1:

You training today? I've got back and tri's. Gonna try some rack pulls for the first time, plus I'm gonna go high reps on the CGBP for a change.

Omg I had a dream last night, it was your birthday and I put £30 in a card for you and said here you go mate, get yourself some Animl M Stak :lol: :lol:

Btw how have you got so many reps all of a sudden!? mg: :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Hey man, hope you're well :thumbup1:
> 
> You training today? I've got back and tri's. Gonna try some rack pulls for the first time, plus I'm gonna go high reps on the CGBP for a change.
> 
> ...


hey mate, yeah im great you :thumb: ?

i was gona but i decided to take a wee trip to the GF's house :innocent: lol so will train tomoro morning instead :beer: nice one mate, whats rack pulls btw ive heard of them but dont know that they are ?

nice one :whistling: dont know wether to be flattered or creeped out  :lol: :lol:

duno mate  ive just been going up gradually lol, one thing i was wondering tho does the comment size help on the reps amount ? coz yesterday i was at 2008 rep points then million left me reps back saying thanks as i gave him some for doing well and it took me up to about 2072 i think, then later Rs gave me some and filled the hole box replying to what i said about best of luck at the brit finals tomoro then some how it jumped up to 2570 or somthing about :lol: ?



spike1 said:


> please tell me you two know eachother outside of here lmao ?
> 
> if not you best have some dreams about me sharpish:whistling:


nope! Pmsl i dont know if i should be flattered or scared :whistling: :innocent: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> hey mate, yeah im great you :thumb: ?
> 
> i was gona but i decided to take a wee trip to the GF's house :innocent: lol so will train tomoro morning instead :beer: nice one mate, whats rack pulls btw ive heard of them but dont know that they are ?
> 
> ...


I think this is what they call 'Bromance'.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> I think this is what they call 'Bromance'.


 :lol: :lol: nah maybe hes just gay  kidding bulk! lol :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> hey mate, yeah im great you :thumb: ?
> 
> i was gona but i decided to take a wee trip to the GF's house :innocent: lol so will train tomoro morning instead :beer: nice one mate, whats rack pulls btw ive heard of them but dont know that they are ?
> 
> ...


Rack pulls are deadlifts but off the safety bars in a power rack, you set them at knee height. Just updated my journal so take a look 

And the reps are worth more for some people than others, if someone has like 20,000 rep points and they rep you then your reps will go up by like 200, but if someone only has 10 it only goes up by 3 lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Rack pulls are deadlifts but off the safety bars in a power rack, you set them at knee height. Just updated my journal so take a look
> 
> And the reps are worth more for some people than others, if someone has like 20,000 rep points and they rep you then your reps will go up by like 200, but if someone only has 10 it only goes up by 3 lol.


just saw the workout mate good work  , so its sortof like a fvcked up version of a BOR :lol: ?

ahh now i get it  ive have been repped a few times by folk with really high reps so this must be why  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just saw the workout mate good work  , so its sortof like a fvcked up version of a BOR :lol: ?
> 
> ahh now i get it  ive have been repped a few times by folk with really high reps so this must be why  lol


Cheers mate, was probably the hardest workout yet. Either that or I just had no energy lol. Uhh yeah kinda, but it's a deadlift not a row lol. Just think of it as a partial deadlift :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

right gona buy some **** off my protein, got about 30-40 quid i think im gona spend depends on what i decide as ive got 110 quid but need to keep 20 for travel, 20 for the gym membership which leaves 70, i can either pay 30 to my holiday and it will leave me 40 for supps or pay 40 and leave me 30 and so on :lol: not paying less than 30 to the hol tho! gona get a 5lb bag of impact whey protein which is 16.95 and liquid chalk at 4.49 which comes to 21.44 so any ideas on something good to buy ? maybe a good mix for pre workout or something else  ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, was probably the hardest workout yet. Either that or I just had no energy lol. Uhh yeah kinda, but it's a deadlift not a row lol. Just think of it as a partial deadlift :laugh:


i think i can guess what its like in my head lol i'l youtube it soon :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> right gona buy some **** off my protein, got about 30-40 quid i think im gona spend depends on what i decide as ive got 110 quid but need to keep 20 for travel, 20 for the gym membership which leaves 70, i can either pay 30 to my holiday and it will leave me 40 for supps or pay 40 and leave me 30 and so on :lol: not paying less than 30 to the hol tho! gona get a 5lb bag of impact whey protein which is 16.95 and liquid chalk at 4.49 which comes to 21.44 so any ideas on something good to buy ? maybe a good mix for pre workout or something else  ?


hi mate just catching up on you journo lol, try some dextrose for pre and during workout, i just started taking this stuff and i get a massive energy kick from it. then i take maltdexaterin after with me protien bith will come to less than a tenner.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate just catching up on you journo lol, try some dextrose for pre and during workout, i just started taking this stuff and i get a massive energy kick from it. then i take maltdexaterin after with me protien bith will come to less than a tenner.


yeah theres alot of sh1t to get through lol, where did you get these from ?

been following your journo even tho ive not replyed lately but keep up the good work


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

get them from myprtien mate, i think 1kg of dex is £2. odd and malt its about a 5'a.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> get them from myprtien mate, i think 1kg of dex is £2. odd and malt its about a 5'a.


just checked them out and there basically both sugar! lol will keep them in mind tho


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just checked them out and there basically both sugar! lol will keep them in mind tho


Yeah that's the trouble. I use malto though, easy way to get carbs down after a workout and very cheap


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah that's the trouble. I use malto though, easy way to get carbs down after a workout and very cheap


i was thinking of getting the instant oats they have on there? any good do you know ? do you still use that combination of stuff for pre workout ?

btw was meaning to ask, wats M-Stak :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i was thinking of getting the instant oats they have on there? any good do you know ? do you still use that combination of stuff for pre workout ?
> 
> btw was meaning to ask, wats M-Stak :lol: ?


Yeah mate, I use the instant oats. Have it in my breakfast shake 

M Stak is a protein synthesis enhancer/nutritional partitioner. Basically more of the food you eat will get used towards making muscle gains rather than getting stored as fat :thumbup1:

And dw, it's safe for natty's


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate, I use the instant oats. Have it in my breakfast shake
> 
> M Stak is a protein synthesis enhancer/nutritional partitioner. Basically more of the food you eat will get used towards making muscle gains rather than getting stored as fat :thumbup1:
> 
> And dw, it's safe for natty's


i dont really need it for breakky as i have my muesli in the mornings anyway  lol was thinking for pre or post workout lol

sounds good mate  you saw good results with it ? where you get and how much :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i dont really need it for breakky as i have my muesli in the mornings anyway  lol was thinking for pre or post workout lol
> 
> sounds good mate  you saw good results with it ? where you get and how much :thumbup1: ?


Yeah mate, I've had 3 cans of it in total now, gain well on it every time 

Just have a search around on Google mate, and Ebay. I got mine off Ebay for £30 and it's a 21 day supply :thumbup1:

Anyway, I'm off to bed. Night mate :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate, I've had 3 cans of it in total now, gain well on it every time
> 
> Just have a search around on Google mate, and Ebay. I got mine off Ebay for £30 and it's a 21 day supply :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed. Night mate :thumb:


ok mate will search and sh1t tomoro  , no probs buddy  night :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate , yeah they are both forms of simple carbs. the dextrose is gives me sooo much energy in the gym, but then off what i have read the spike caused from dexrose gives a apretty big crash so after the gym to kick that insulin spike i use malt, this tapers of the insulin spike abit more reducing chance of crash. then meal 1 hour after.

as for oats, its £3 for 3kg of them from costco , dont know if thats cheaper but i get them then just use a blender


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate , yeah they are both forms of simple carbs. the dextrose is gives me sooo much energy in the gym, but then off what i have read the spike caused from dexrose gives a apretty big crash so after the gym to kick that insulin spike i use malt, this tapers of the insulin spike abit more reducing chance of crash. then meal 1 hour after.
> 
> as for oats, its £3 for 3kg of them from costco , dont know if thats cheaper but i get them then just use a blender


cheers for the input mate, although i ordered my stuff last nyt, 2.27Kg bag of unflavoured protein, 500g of creapure (creatine) and some liquid chalk to sort out my grip  all i really need just no so im happy with that!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Leg Workout..

*Back Squats*

*
*40Kg - 10 - warm up

50Kg - 10

60Kg - 8

70Kg - 8

75Kg - 5

rather chuffed as i was unsure of wether to go heavier for saftey reasons but i just thought fvck it lol could have maybe went more weight if i went straight for it but the last 2 reps of the 75Kg were quite tough! managed to video it, it aint great as i had to just sit my phone down and hope it captured me but it did so i will post the link when its uploaded :innocent:

*Machine Leg Curl*

*
*35Kg - 10

40Kg - 10

45Kg - 10

*Standing BB Calf Raises *

*
*(in power rack as my balance for these isnt the best!)

40Kg - 10

45Kg - 10

50Kg - 10

was a good workout, really felt the squats this week  had a good pump afterwords to :beer: got a feeling my legs are gona be killing me tomoro! lol aiming for 85-90Kg Squat next week and 60-70Kg Standing calf raises :thumb:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan, I hope your taking the lead next week when I'm back, you up for M / W / F or any other days. I'm off for 7 so will be looking to spend a fair bit of that time in the gym. Off for quite a bit over the next month so wouldn't mind pairing up with you over the next few weeks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Ryan, I hope your taking the lead next week when I'm back, you up for M / W / F or any other days. I'm off for 7 so will be looking to spend a fair bit of that time in the gym. Off for quite a bit over the next month so wouldn't mind pairing up with you over the next few weeks.


i will mate dont worry, you wana just do the same routine im gona do when were in ? or you wana do something youve got on your own?, yeah mate that sounds like a good plan, always better when training with someone :thumbup1: , hope you are a good spotter :thumb: lol

Squating vid below :beer:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah..I'll do my best. Happy just to follow your routine for the week and maybe add in a few other bits n bobs as I go along. Should be good.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem mate, although i dont think you will need to as im always fvcked by the end of my sessions :lol: we will talk times and sh1t tomoro


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Lose the pad it's making the bar wobble all over the place. Very very good squatting. Reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah it wasnt that mate, its cause i set the holders on the squat rack too high so because i had to go on my toes a bit to get it out the ballance was off a tad at first, i find it a hell of alot comfier tho thats the main reason i use it, thanks mate good to know  :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Leg Workout..
> 
> *Back Squats*
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, great squatting :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, great squatting :thumb:


tah mate  quite chuffed with the squats tbqh :tongue:

on another note, finish college in 2 weeks so wont have much to do so wana hit the gym as much as possible so think im gona go on a 4 day split an train monday tuesday thursday friday, and it will all be morning, (hey i might aswell make the most of no college and plenty of time for the gym ay :thumb: lol)

whats the best way to structure it ? upper lower split or different part each day like one day legs/shoulder, one day arms etc etc ?

any input would be appriciated :beer: gona just go look in the training bit to find some info on what folk are doing just now but any extra input in here would be good :thumbup1: tah in advance to anyone that helps :innocent:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nah it wasnt that mate, its cause i set the holders on the squat rack too high so because i had to go on my toes a bit to get it out the ballance was off a tad at first, i find it a hell of alot comfier tho thats the main reason i use it, thanks mate good to know  :wub:


Take it off a peg lower then. I found when I didn't have to go on my tiptoes the bar was a lot more stable on my upper back; I could visualise the 'shelf' of my mid-back and traps the bar was supposed to rest on much more easily


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Take it off a peg lower then. I found when I didn't have to go on my tiptoes the bar was a lot more stable on my upper back; I could visualise the 'shelf' of my mid-back and traps the bar was supposed to rest on much more easily


yeah i will be puting it down one next time as balance was a bit dodgy, was sh1tting it incase i cvnted it with the bar on me :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> tah mate  quite chuffed with the squats tbqh :tongue:
> 
> on another note, finish college in 2 weeks so wont have much to do so wana hit the gym as much as possible so think im gona go on a 4 day split an train monday tuesday thursday friday, and it will all be morning, (hey i might aswell make the most of no college and plenty of time for the gym ay :thumb: lol)
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, would of replied sooner but didn't come on last night.

For the first year of my training I did a 4 day split, I did....

Monday - Chest and triceps

Tuesday - Back and biceps

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders and abs

I think that was it anyway. Personally I much prefer training 3 days a week. Not because I'm lazy when it comes to the gym or anything, it's just I find I can recover better when training 3 days instead of 4. Perhaps my recovery rates aren't very good or something but it's just better for me.

You may be different though and go for it I say, try a 4 day split for a while and see how you get on. You could possibly change legs to Friday instead of Thursday so there's more recovery time between back and legs, entirely up to you. You may decide to pair different muscle groups up. Give it a try mate and see how you get on.

If you do find yourself not being able to recover properly between workouts you could always try training every other day. Therefore you're always having a day of rest after a workout plus you'll be getting 4 sessions in some weeks.

Hope that helped a bit anyway lol :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont worry about it mate lol, that seems like something i could go for  mainly just wana do a 4 day due to the summer coming up just so im occupied because ven tho il be going to the beach and stuff i just wanto keep as active as i can through the summer, the routine youve stated is pretty much what i was thinking, how many exercises did u do for each body part? 3/4 ? Il do a 4 day split at the start of the summer to see

how i recover and if its not good il go backto 3 days  tah for the input mate reps when i get home as im kn my iphone in college just now :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Dont worry about it mate lol, that seems like something i could go for  mainly just wana do a 4 day due to the summer coming up just so im occupied because ven tho il be going to the beach and stuff i just wanto keep as active as i can through the summer, the routine youve stated is pretty much what i was thinking, how many exercises did u do for each body part? 3/4 ? Il do a 4 day split at the start of the summer to see
> 
> how i recover and if its not good il go backto 3 days  tah for the input mate reps when i get home as im kn my iphone in college just now :thumb:


I'll give you an example of my old chest and tricep workout mate....

Bench press - 5 x 5

Dumbell press - 3 x 8

Dumbell fly's - 3 x 8

Skull crushers - 3 x 8

CGBP - 3 x 8

I think that was it, similar to that anyway


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I'll give you an example of my old chest and tricep workout mate....
> 
> Bench press - 5 x 5
> 
> ...


tah for that mate, i will go put together a workout just now and post it in about an hour or 2 after ive been for a shower and stuff :thumb: and anyone can pick out any points that may need tweaking :thumbup1: think im just gona go for what you stated..

monday - chest/tris

tuesday - back/bis

thursday - legs

friday - shoulders/abs

either that or something like

monday - chest

tuesday - back

thursday - arms/abs

friday - legs/shoulders

think the first one seems more efficient tho :confused1: anyone agree/disagree ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i wouldnt be able to train legs and shoulders on same day mate so i would say first one, my split is:
> 
> sunday-legs
> 
> ...


yeah i was thinking that myself, how many exercises do you do for each workout roughly ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> legs i do squat, leg ext. and leg curl, and am going to start calf raises.
> 
> shoulders i do, shoulder press, lateral raises and front raises
> 
> ...


so roughly 3 odd exercises each part exept for bi's and tri's as there gettin hit with back and chest work yeah ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> legs i do squat, leg ext. and leg curl, and am going to start calf raises.
> 
> shoulders i do, shoulder press, lateral raises and front raises
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the exact same exercises I do :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

New 4 day split..

Monday - chest/tris

Incline/Flat Bench

Cable Crossovers

Dips

CGBP

Tuesday - Back/bi's

Deads

Cable Seated Row

Wide Grip Pull ups

EZ Bar Hammer Curls

DB Zottaman Curls

Thursday - Legs

Back/Front Squats

Leg Extensions

Calf raises on leg press

Friday - Shoulders

Front Raises with BB

Cable Lateral Raises

Upright Row

just came up with this there roughly.. any opinions ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Zottoman curls - you raise them with the wrist pronated, then lower them with the wrist supinated I think?

And yeah add romanian/stiff legged deadlifts/ leg curl/ natural glute ham raise for your hammies on leg day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just still adding things in lol gona sort that just now 

cheers for explainin that bambi yeah thats them, ment to be a real good bi iso exercise, tried them before and really felt it!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> tah mate  quite chuffed with the squats tbqh :tongue:
> 
> on another note, finish college in 2 weeks so wont have much to do so wana hit the gym as much as possible so think im gona go on a 4 day split an train monday tuesday thursday friday, and it will all be morning, (hey i might aswell make the most of no college and plenty of time for the gym ay :thumb: lol)
> 
> ...


Have you had a look at bill starrs 5x5 aka madcows, sure its only 3 day routine but you could add in a 4th day strictly cardio like swimmin


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thinking off adding either romanian deads or stiffleg deads for hams on leg day, although not sure about wether this would be hitting lower back to much in the one week ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Have you had a look at bill starrs 5x5 aka madcows, sure its only 3 day routine but you could add in a 4th day strictly cardio like swimmin


yeah ive had a look at it mate but tbh i would get really bored of it! i prefer a broad range of exercises :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

New 4 day split..

Monday - chest/tris

Incline/Flat BB Bench

Cable Crossovers

Dips

CGBP

Tuesday - Back/bi's

Deads

Cable Seated Row or T Bar Row?

Wide Grip Pull ups

EZ Bar Hammer Curls

DB Zottaman Curls

Thursday - Legs

Back/Front Squats

Leg Extensions

Calf raises on leg press

Stiff Leg Deads

Friday - Shoulders

Arnold Press

Cable Lateral Raises

BB Shrugs

Upright Rows

ok think im ready with this thing  lol any opinions are greatly appriciated  anything i should add in, take out, change etc :thumb: ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

. . . Pull ups


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tuesday - Back/bi's

Deads

Cable Seated Row or T Bar Row?

*Wide Grip Pull ups*

EZ Bar Hammer Curls

DB Zottaman Curls

already in mate


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

My bad! Think its time for bed :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> My bad! Think its time for bed :lol:


LMAO! dont worry  , sounds like a plan im about to do myself :thumbup1: laters dude :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> 2 things I would change are... you don't need both cgbp and dips, choose one, for me it wuold be cgbp; both are good for the tris but i found cgbp has more crossover to increasing your bench.
> 
> also you will get a lot of trap stimulation on back day from deads and rows so def don't need both upright rows and shrugs, just do one. Taking out one and adding in a rear delt exercise such as bent over lateral raises or reverse flys on a cable machine would be a good move.


Tah for the input mate much appriciated, ok il drop the dips and the upright row and just do shrugs and cgbp, any input on wether t bar rows or seated rows would be better? Thanks very much mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, switch it round from time to time and do dumbell rows some weeks and barbell rows other weeks, or whatever other back exercises you've got in there.

For me personally, dumbell rows have added alot of width to my back, my lats have shot out since I started doing them and strength is increasing every week on them, still :laugh:

Your split looks good, but don't hesitate to change things up every now and then or even alternate every week between 2 exercises if you want to. All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah for the input guys much appriciated  will take into account what yous have said and write up a final result in a min 

anyway today was chest/tris/shoulders day

*CHEST WORK*

*BB Flat Bench*

Bar weight for warm up - 10

45Kg - 8

55Kg - 8

60Kg - 5

65Kg - 3

50Kg - 7

was feeling good once i had the 60Kg for 5, although i struggled slightly i still remained with good form, and as this was proper benching and not machine assissted, so decided to try the 65Kg, ended up i couldnt handle it and on the 3rd rep i went to rack it and could hold the weight so missed the hook i usually put it on then tried to get it on the one below, got the right side on then missed the left and ended up with 65Kg sorta crushing my face! luckily it came down slowly and never killed me! rookie mistake i made, felt too cocky at the time but wont do it again, luckily a guy helped me get the bar back up, think mainly coz my left arm is much weaker than my right i couldnt hold it up well either, then decided to drop back to 50 to make up for my **** up!

*Flat DB Flyes*

15Kg - 8

17.5Kg - 8

20Kg - 6

up from last week! quite chuffed as i got the 15's in each hand going fairly easy as well as the 17 and a halfs! 20's i struggled with but thats the goal to get the last 2 reps next week 

*Shoulder Work*

*BB Mil Press*

20Kg - 8

25Kg - 8

27.5Kg - 8

was gona go for 30Kg but i wasnt on the best form with the 25 so just stuck 1.25Kg on each side and went for 27.5, used my legs slightly but not much!

*Cable Lateral Raises*

5Kg - 10

10Kg - 2x10

did one arm at a time, **** me i really felt it in comparison to dbs! defo a good exercise glad ive put this in my split for summer  !

*Tricep Work*

*CGBP*

15Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

30Kg - 8

25Kg - 10

arms were really nackered by this point and tried one dip and couldnt handle it! so decided to try CGBP as im gona be doing it soon with the summer split :thumbup1: not sure if i was doing it right as i did not plan this last night and if i did i would have watched a vid on youtube or somthing, did feel it tho from what i did!

*Underhand Grip Pressdowns*

15Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

30Kg - 10

might seem alot but the 15Kg i couldnt feel it as well then realised i wasnt standing far enough out so did it properly after that! but still worked my tris a bit so i'l put it in 

all in all it was a good workout! even tho i ****ed up on the 65Kg bench my motivation and confidence wasn't shooken! spurred me on even more if im honest! lol

luckily enough aswell my protein, creatine and chalk came just before i went for my workout so got my shake afterwords and took a creatine shake just before i left the house  gona put the chalk to use tomoro when ive go my deads :thumb: !


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good work mate! admire the dedication as i know it can be hard when you're on your own, nice one!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> good work mate! admire the dedication as i know it can be hard when you're on your own, nice one!


thanks mate appriciate the kind words  ! i know now im only gona go heavier on my bench if i can bench a high weight ( in this case 60Kg) for a steady 8 pretty easy, dont want a repeat of today again! only gona spur me on tho  you gotta take the negative and turn it into a positive :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Absolutely right mate. And a great session to say the least, good lad


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah bulk  , off to bed, popping into college on my day off tomoro to get some paper work done, then straight to the gym  back and bis day! DEADS  ! gona put this liquid chalk to the test aswel :thumbup1: later guys  take care :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok mate, have a good workout! Night


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

have you thought about making your main exersice on each day a 5x5? it really brung my strength along. i do 5x5 on shoulder press,bench press,deads and squats. the other exersices are 3x8. i find the 3x8 exercises dont move up weight as fast but as long as the 5x5 are going up its progress


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great Journal you've got here mate :thumb:

For what it's worth, this is what I do and for me personally it brings wicked results. I've been gymming inconsistently for about 3 years now and this is by far the most effective split I've done. As mentioned above I like doing 5x5 give or take a couple - I seem to get much bigger doing this than doing longer sets. My avi is old now and I have put on a good amount of mass since starting this split, especially with upper body exercises. I also do 30 mins of skipping on non training days. I also switch between dumbbells and barbell for chest exercises, and swap decline with incline every week or so.

Monday - Chest/Bi

Flat Bench press 6x6

Standing Bicep Curls 6x6

Decline Dumbbell Press 6x6

Preacher curls 4x8

Wednesday - Legs/Triceps

Leg Press 4x8

Skull Crushers 6x6

Squats 2x20 with a pretty light weight (squats and milk style)

Tricep Pulldown 6x6

Calf Raises 6x10

Weighted Dips 6x6

Friday- Back/Shoulders

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 6x6

Lat Pulldowns 6x6

Upright Rows 6x6

T Bar rows 6x6

Great commitment mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Great Journal you've got here mate :thumb:
> 
> For what it's worth, this is what I do and for me personally it brings wicked results. I've been gymming inconsistently for about 3 years now and this is by far the most effective split I've done. As mentioned above I like doing 5x5 give or take a couple - I seem to get much bigger doing this than doing longer sets. My avi is old now and I have put on a good amount of mass since starting this split, especially with upper body exercises. I also do 30 mins of skipping on non training days. I also switch between dumbbells and barbell for chest exercises, and swap decline with incline every week or so.
> 
> ...


I also pair chest and biceps up now, prefer it to chest and triceps personally


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers for input guys, thanks for the post tom but i think im gona do the split i wrote down, just wana try 4 days training for a while and also wana keep deads and stuff in! Tah for the kind words also mate  !

Think im gona do 5x5's warren like u said on just major lifts like bench squat deads and mill press and 3x8's on others, seems a good idea  !

Never trained today, went into town with my mum

n got some summer clothes :thumb: so gona go traib tomoro after college! Then it will be sat mornin for legs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Cheers for input guys, thanks for the post tom but i think im gona do the split i wrote down, just wana try 4 days training for a while and also wana keep deads and stuff in! Tah for the kind words also mate  !
> 
> Think im gona do 5x5's warren like u said on just major lifts like bench squat deads and mill press and 3x8's on others, seems a good idea  !
> 
> ...


good stuff mate, the 5x5 will help you increase overall strength, i was only seated shoulder bb pressing 40kg on the smith machine a fewe months back now not on smith im lifting 72.5kg so your strength will shot up. i have my gf doint the same and she has got her squat to 50kg and deads to 60kg alsdo her shoulder press to 22,5kg on the barbell, in only a few weeks.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

some good advice there from warren, reps!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah for the advice warren  gona start doing 5x5 tomoro with deads! Do you keep your weight the same through the 5 sets or increase slightly each week? Reps mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i keep the weight the same through all 5 sets, and when i can get all 5x5 out i upp the weight. or sometimes if im feeling phyced up and in a big lad mood haha, i will up the weigh early, like this week. last week i only got 3x5 out perfect form on shoulder press then the last 2 reps on the last 2 sets were assisted from spotter ( my lass lol) however i felt strong this week so upped it anyway and got less reps out , she had to spot me on last 2-3 of last 2 sets, so i will keep the weight the same this week.

main thing is progression, always either get more weight out, or more reps out, therfore once you can get 5 reps out you have hit the max and progress by adding weight.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate  . Will try the 5x5 tomro with the deads and keep it going from then on :thymbup1: off to bed now  night lads, will be on longer tomoro to talk to you all :wub: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck on the 5x5 routine mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good luck on the 5x5 routine mate


cheers mate  just doing it for big compounds tho :thumbup1:

*Back and Bi's Day*

*
*

*
DeadLift*

*
*60Kg 4x5

80Kg 1x5

felt quite good doing this, gave myself only 30 seconds between the sets and it really worked my back, got a wee vid of the 80Kg deadlift, not my heaviest on it but will do that next week when the gyms quieter :thumb:






*Lat Pulldowns*

*
*40Kg - 10

45Kg - 10

50Kg - 10

*Underhand Grip Chins*

*
*BW 2x5 2x4

Did these instead today as where i normally do my chins was unavailable and its a chins dips leg raises thing and to do wide grip chins on it was uncomfortable

*DB Rows*

*
*Each Arm..

17.5Kg - 8

20Kg - 8

22.5Kg - 8

starting to prefer these to the BOR's for now 

*Standing Bicep Curls*

15Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

Bi's were in really worked to the bone after those 3 sets! so the hammers were the same weight all the way through as i knew i wouldnt handle it

*Hammer Curls DB*

10Kg - 3x10

Ab Work Afterwords

was a really good workout, good pumps great feeling and really enjoyed it! although was pi$$ed off that i forgot my chalk for the deads today :laugh: awk well will use it next week :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate  just doing it for big compounds tho :thumbup1:
> 
> *Back and Bi's Day*
> 
> ...


 Great workout mate, you're doing well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Great workout mate, you're doing well


tah very much buddy  , legs next on saturday! BOAMFF! 100kg squat  ha! i kid might attempt it but if i have a spotter :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> tah very much buddy  , legs next on saturday! BOAMFF! 100kg squat  ha! i kid might attempt it but if i have a spotter :thumb:


Yeah get a spotter mate, or do it in a power rack?

Just watched your squatting vid....For some reason your deadlift vid wouldn't get past 25 seconds lol, probably just my computer messing up. The vid was fully loaded but it just stopped for some reason!

You prefer sumo do you? And I noticed your feet were pretty close together on the squats.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah get a spotter mate, or do it in a power rack?
> 
> Just watched your squatting vid....For some reason your deadlift vid wouldn't get past 25 seconds lol, probably just my computer messing up. The vid was fully loaded but it just stopped for some reason!
> 
> You prefer sumo do you? And I noticed your feet were pretty close together on the squats.


well scobielads ment to be coming along on sat mornin for the leg sesh so if hes there i'l get hime to spot and vid it if i attempt it  lol,

just try again in a bit it will probs work lol!

on deads yeah i do, got advised by a guy in my gym to do it sumo and it feels so much better really much better for me to do it that way, and what you meen mate ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice sesh mate, and cheers for vid, its always nice to see vids lol
> 
> well done. so the sumo stance is really working out for you then ?


cheers buddy, and np, well everyone else was always posting vids so i though i would start  lol

yeah mate really alot easier for me i feel, i get better form with it to for some reason :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

that sumo stance is interesting, never ever tried it like that... does it really hit your back as well?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well scobielads ment to be coming along on sat mornin for the leg sesh so if hes there i'l get hime to spot and vid it if i attempt it  lol,
> 
> just try again in a bit it will probs work lol!
> 
> on deads yeah i do, got advised by a guy in my gym to do it sumo and it feels so much better really much better for me to do it that way, and what you meen mate ?


Ah right, fair enough :thumbup1:

And I mean on your squat vid your feet are pretty close together, do you find it better? I find it easier to have them just a tad wider tha shoulder width personally.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> that sumo stance is interesting, never ever tried it like that... does it really hit your back as well?


yeah still hits my back just the same as normal, although i think my back was aching when i did it normal because of bad form :lol:



Bulkamania said:


> Ah right, fair enough :thumbup1:
> 
> And I mean on your squat vid your feet are pretty close together, do you find it better? I find it easier to have them just a tad wider tha shoulder width personally.


aw i see what you meen now, just the way ive always squated, i think the way i squat just depends on how my legs end up tbh :lol: usually keep them about shoulder width tho like in the vid as i do find it comfier that way, just never tried it any other way tho, might try different stances on sat see how it goes  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> x2, just a bit past shoulder width for me aswell


Sure you're not copying me mate? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhh! copy cat copy cat :innocent: !


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nice bid mate, i thnk you should be lifting heavier. 5x5 should be pushing you to the limit towards the end. if after 4 sets you can still get all 5 out then its too light, up the weigt next week from that vid i think on a 5x5 you shoul be deadliftin 90kg 5x5. you will most likley not get all these out but thats the point. you move the weight up when you can untill then make sure you get a extra rep or 2 out each week untill 5x5 compleate then up the weigt again etc etc etc.

im not a fan of sumo ON ME, but hurt my ass too much but good form. i do find traditional stance work the bac better but thats just on me. what wrks for one may not for another.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> nice bid mate, i thnk you should be lifting heavier. 5x5 should be pushing you to the limit towards the end. if after 4 sets you can still get all 5 out then its too light, up the weigt next week from that vid i think on a 5x5 you shoul be deadliftin 90kg 5x5. you will most likley not get all these out but thats the point. you move the weight up when you can untill then make sure you get a extra rep or 2 out each week untill 5x5 compleate then up the weigt again etc etc etc.
> 
> im not a fan of sumo ON ME, but hurt my ass too much but good form. i do find traditional stance work the bac better but thats just on me. what wrks for one may not for another.


tah for the input mate, will go heavier on deads this wednesday  ,

anyway! chest/tris/shoulders today

tried some of the exercises to replace certain ones for a chance to try them before i start my 4 day split

*Flat BB Bench*

*
*55Kg 4x5, 1x5

failed on the last rep, couldnt get the full extension and felt like i would drop it if i pushed harder so racked it, will get the 5 next week :thumb:

*Cable Crossovers*

*
*10Kg - 10

15Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

fvcking loved these! such a good feeling after i done them in comparison to flyes :thumbup1: defo doing these from now on :beer:

*Dips*

*
*BW, 10, 8, 8

rather chuffed with my dipping today :tongue: happy it wasnt partial sets like 4's n 5's

*Underhand Grip Tricep Pressdowns*

*
*20Kg - 10

30Kg - 10

40Kg - 10

*Cable Lateral Raise*

*
*10Kg 3x10

did these before the mil press to save waiting around as someone was on the smith machine lmao

*Seated Mil Press (using smith machine)*

25Kg - 2x5, 1x4, 2x5

dunno why the feck i failed the last rep on the 3rd set :confused1: rather odd time for a failure :lol: awk well i'l nail it next week :thumbup1:

all in all was a good sesh, felt really good after it and pretty chuffed with myself :beer: aim for next week is to get the failed reps on bench and mil press!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

forgot to add, on bench and mil press had 90 seconds rest between sets, every other was 30-60 seconds


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate. Btw I've missed not having you on here the last few days xxx

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah buddy, aww missed you to mate  :wub: xxx


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I've missed you too RY! Great job on the workout mate!

Nails those lifts next time mate. xxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Look at you lovebirds....get a room! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

LMAO! Not my fault ive got a sexy ass :innocent:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

do you train your shoulder and chest together? i think you would get much better shoulder workout if you done shoulders on a seperate day, i know some people do them together but i think it takes away from the intensity, i couldnt benmch at 5x5 then shoulder press 5x5 at enough intensity.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> do you train your shoulder and chest together? i think you would get much better shoulder workout if you done shoulders on a seperate day, i know some people do them together but i think it takes away from the intensity, i couldnt benmch at 5x5 then shoulder press 5x5 at enough intensity.


Yeah i train them the same day cause i only train 3 days a week atm, im moving on to a 4 day split soon though which i made and i will be training shoulders on a day of its own on it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i missed you too big boy
> 
> and no, its not your fault about your ****  lmao





spike1 said:


> ... also, great workout.


shucks i feel so loved! Lmao

tah mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout.. back and bi's

*Dealifts (sumo)*

*
*95Kg 1x5 *PB!*

90Kg 2x5 then 1x4,1x5

missed the last rep on the 4th set because my grip slipped and also was getting tough, then had to force out the 5th rep on the last set

*Lat Pull Down*

*
*45Kg - 8

50Kg - 8

55Kg - 8

really felt this on my lats today more than ever so gona do it the same wae from now on as i kept my elbows in a bit but still had a wide grip

*Wide Grip Pull Up/Underhand Grip Chins*

*
*Wide Grip - 1x5,1x4

Underhand Grip - 1x5, 1x3, 1x4

really hate doing pull ups after the lat pull down, dont usually so duno why i did them this time! not again cause i feel good when i can do 5+ pull ups LMAO!

*DB Rows*

*
*Each Arm

17.5Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

22.5Kg - 10

*Hammer Curls*

*
*12.5Kg - 3x8

*
*

*
BB Bicep Curls*

20Kg - 8

22.5Kg - 8

25Kg - 8

quite chuffed with these as the form was good and hardly swung on the 25Kg! its wierd how on a straight barbell i can do those weights but with an EZ bar i struggle with like 15Kg! lmao

all in all was a good workout  felt good pumps again and really chuffed with the 95Kg deadlift :thumb: 100 mark soon hopefully :beer:

Vid of the 95Kg deads and cheeky arm shot to follow shortly :innocent:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats better mate, good dl i told you , you would get heavier. try doing your heaviest set last. considering you got them all out except a 1 due to slip of grip, i would say up the weight again. if that was my last session i would aim for 92.5kg for 4 sets and then 95 for the last set, if you get them then the next week start at 95 and last set 97.5 etc etc


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thats better mate, good dl i told you , you would get heavier. try doing your heaviest set last. considering you got them all out except a 1 due to slip of grip, i would say up the weight again. if that was my last session i would aim for 92.5kg for 4 sets and then 95 for the last set, if you get them then the next week start at 95 and last set 97.5 etc etc


true mate, mainly did the heaviest first just to see if i could do it, think i'l do that aim for 92.5Kg for the first 4 then 95 on the last  and slowly get towards 100!!

tah for the input mate much apprieciated :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

deadlift vid ...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good in the avi


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate!! And looking great in your avvi!!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good back workout! good vid of deads as well!

also Bulk... 47 posts and you're a goldie! haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate!! And looking great in your avvi!!





leonface said:


> good back workout! good vid of deads as well!
> 
> also Bulk... 47 posts and you're a goldie! haha


thanks lads  much appriciated :beer: whens your next pic updates bulk :thumb: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep I know, noticed that yesterday 

Gonna post a pic when I hit 14 stone, so 1 or 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  looking forward to it  !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so ive upped my cardio a bit now as im training for this half marathon marathon in a few months but also wana strip some fat while gaining muscle in time for holiday mid sept :thumb: did 15 mins of straight jogging on monday after workout, 25 mins on tuesday of interval training, 2 mins jogging 2 mins sprinting for about 15 mins then for the last 10 mins was 2 mins walking 2 mins jogging, was very ****ed after that! lmao and did a 5 mile brisk walk tonight  would have done some tuesday night but my grandad done his back in so couldnt do it  but when hes got it sorted i will be out jogging with him most nights :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate. Try doing 30-45 minutes of pre breakfast cardio in the mornings mate, fasted walking. Think it's one of the best things to do to lose fat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think for now mate it may be best to put your all in one thing, i have held my self back for so long by trying to do this and that. if you are serious about the marathon then i would train for that then once you have compleated it, train for size. to train for a half or full marathon i would have you doing interval training then advance you onto fartlek training. i would keep the weight training in but would most likely have you dong rep ranges for endurance to promote the muscles tolerance to lactic acid which will be much more usfull in the running. reps on the hard work though


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> so ive upped my cardio a bit now as im training for this half marathon marathon in a few months but also wana strip some fat while gaining muscle in time for holiday mid sept :thumb: did 15 mins of straight jogging on monday after workout, 25 mins on tuesday of interval training, 2 mins jogging 2 mins sprinting for about 15 mins then for the last 10 mins was 2 mins walking 2 mins jogging, was very ****ed after that! lmao and did a 5 mile brisk walk tonight  would have done some tuesday night but my grandad done his back in so couldnt do it  but when hes got it sorted i will be out jogging with him most nights :thumbup1:


good work on the cardio mate, but i think it would be more beneficial for the half marathon to do continuous training as opposed to intervals or fartlek as these are two different types of CV fitness. i think its highly unlikely that your going to sprint any of it lol.

i did the eastbourne half marathon in march without any training as it was for charity for my girlfriends dad who died that was meant to be doing the run. i did it in 2 hours and 13 mins exactly. . . also i raised £736


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i think for now mate it may be best to put your all in one thing, i have held my self back for so long by trying to do this and that. if you are serious about the marathon then i would train for that then once you have compleated it, train for size. to train for a half or full marathon i would have you doing interval training then advance you onto fartlek training. i would keep the weight training in but would most likely have you dong rep ranges for endurance to promote the muscles tolerance to lactic acid which will be much more usfull in the running. reps on the hard work though


x2.. I ran a half last year and the training completely fvcked my weight lifting. Was weak as a kitten for weeks.

Leaned up though lollolololol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

p.s good luck on the training for it. i wish i could have prepared for when i done it.. . .

will be checking into your journal regularly to make sure all is well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a good time mike considering there was no training involved  ! good on you for doing it  im mainly gona be running continusely training (spelling dodgy!) because my stamina is very **** at the moment :lol: im an amazing sprinter, just cant do long distance! haha maybe i picked the wrong race :whistling: ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thats a good time mike considering there was no training involved  ! good on you for doing it  im mainly gona be running continusely training (spelling dodgy!) because my stamina is very **** at the moment :lol: im an amazing sprinter, just cant do long distance! haha maybe i picked the wrong race :whistling: ?


cheers mate. . . yeah thats good your doing it man. good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah matee 

Anyway no workout tonight, was last day of college so went in and then was in the pub with 2 of my mates for it opening at 11 For a few vods and a few games of pool  lol then went for a meal just there with my mum

and that so trainings tomorrow


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> good work on the cardio mate, but *i think it would be more beneficial for the half marathon to do continuous training as opposed to intervals or fartlek as these are two different types of CV fitness*. i think its highly unlikely that your going to sprint any of it lol.
> 
> i did the eastbourne half marathon in march without any training as it was for charity for my girlfriends dad who died that was meant to be doing the run. i did it in 2 hours and 13 mins exactly. . . also i raised £736


no offence matey but this is poor advice, the reason for interval training and fartlek training is to build up the bodies tolerance to lactic acid and improve its capability of transportation and useage of oxygen.

in training for a half marathon, if you spend each training session trying to run the whole 13miles in one go you may do it but in a poor time. you would have also hit your lactic energy system by the end and eventually hit a wall. where as by starting with interval training you allow the body to become tolerant to lactic acid and avoid hiting the lactic acid energy ystem as soon, by taking breakes. you can then advance on to fartlek training to advance the intervals. each week you will get more and more running done on each interval wich will mean each week you are getting say 5 mins extra running, whereas if you run the 13miles in one go it i like running 1 long interval, YES you will improove on that long interval but maybe by only 1 min, whereas you can add a minto EACH interval when interval training .

it is a much more effective way of training for a long distance run, once you can run it in a good time by all means run it each time. but if one of my clients wanted to run that i would train them interval advanceing onto fartlek, my missus says she would aswell.

i think if you look i=on the great north run website there programme was very similar for people wanting to run that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know what you meen mate, for now im gona do a short few miles continuous jogging or walkingeach day or 2 to get my body into things then start more interval training


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.marathonrookie.com/half-marathon-training.html

read this. this agrees with me and has no mention of interval training. this is also aimed towards the beginner runner (I.e Ryan).

i agree with what your saying and im not saying its not beneficial to training for 1/2 marathon because it would help. But i was under the impression that interval and fartlek was all he was going to do.

so on me giving bad advice i guess were going to have to agree to disagree


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well different way to train, but as a personal trainer and same goes with the gf. i would train my client with thoughs aims with interval and fartlek. along with at least another 12-13 pt's i know who would agree. but like i said hourses for courses


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

edit

being thick and posting in wrong journal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WWR what you on about mate ? lol legs are tomoro.. knee was playing up today as it has been for the past week :confused1: keeps clicking and cracking ? aw well its feeling a bit better now so should be defo on tomorro  , and as of monday i will be starting my 4 day split


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> WWR what you on about mate ? lol legs are tomoro.. *knee was playing up today as it has been for the past week * :confused1: * keeps clicking and cracking ?* aw well its feeling a bit better now so should be defo on tomorro  , and as of monday i will be starting my 4 day split


You take cod liver oil (omega 3) tabs?

I used to click a lot then after takin 2in am and 2 in pm no more clicks :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah mate take 1 cod liver and one omega 3 tab each morning, might do one morning one night then see what its like


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

"We advise taking two capsules per day with food. If you are starting supplementation after a long break or for the first time, we suggest a daily intake of *six capsules per day* for the first twelve weeks, in order to build up the body's levels of essential fatty acids. "


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never new it worked like that! lmao will defo take more then if it will help  pretty cheap anyway, 1.29 a pot for 100 cod liver tabs and the same for the omega 3 but only get 30 ha! probs start taking 3-4 cod liver a day and 1-2 omega 3, think that will help a bit ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> never new it worked like that! lmao will defo take more then if it will help  pretty cheap anyway, 1.29 a pot for 100 cod liver tabs and the same for the omega 3 but only get 30 ha! probs start taking 3-4 cod liver a day and 1-2 omega 3, think that will help a bit ?


what source are you using?

http://www.zipvit.co.uk/cgi-bin/popupprod3a1.pl?prodcode=A39&cartnumber=12894z&currency=

http://www.equazen.co.uk/default.aspx?pid=43&prodgrp=14

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/268/27/omega_3__fish_oil__1000mg_softgels

I just take 4 omega 3 a day - dont bother with the cod liver oil as well because essentially it is the same lol just a purer form (allegedly)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aldis own lol and ok mate cheers for the info  reps!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so 4 day split is this as of monday..

New 4 day split..

Monday - chest/tris

Incline/Flat BB Bench

Cable Crossovers

Dips

Underhand Grip Tricep Pressdown

Tuesday - Back/bi's

Deadlifts

Cable Seated Row

Wide Grip Pull ups

EZ Bar Hammer Curls

DB Zottaman Curls

Thursday - Legs

Back/Front Squats

Leg Extensions

Calf raises on leg press

Stiff Leg Deads

Friday - Shoulders

Arnold Press

Cable Lateral Raises

BB Shrugs

i think it looks good enough tbh got a good range of exercises hitting muscles in diff ways, any last opinions on it before i start it  ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

....ab work...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never record it but its done at the end of each workout


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yea man never forget the ab work you should def record it, I do mine just before stretchin at end. You not doin any pull/chip ups?

4 day split looks good Im on a 3 day one atm anythin more for me and Im loosing weight I found out so make sure you stuffin your face at every possible opportunity to keep the mass on :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

might start recording it lol, and yeah, back and bis day wide grip pull ups

dont worry mate i will lol, im mainly just doing the 4 days because its summer so i'l be bored as **** most days! lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> might start recording it lol, and yeah, back and bis day *wide grip pull ups*
> 
> dont worry mate i will lol, im mainly just doing the 4 days because its summer so i'l be bored as **** most days! lol


lol

Rite so you'll be 1 st heavier by summers end then :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol i hope so! quite chuffed tho as im neerly a stone heavier from when i started about 4 months ago :thumb: start weight was 11st 3 and in about 12st - 12st1


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lol i hope so! quite chuffed tho as im neerly a stone heavier from when i started about 4 months ago :thumb: start weight was 11st 3 and in about 12st - 12st1


Nice progress mate - whats your height again?

Im 6ft2 90kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

bout 6ft/6ft1 not did a proper height in ages, due a trip to boots  lmao


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> bout 6ft/6ft1 not did a proper height in ages, due a trip to boots  lmao


I'd say your prob nearin on 6ft2 then :lol:

You need to def be pilin on the weight now man; how about 1.5 st over the summer. you can do it - Im aiming for 100kg by august.... will i do it :confused1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

no military pressing on shoulders day? since i've put them back in i've noticed definite size on my delts.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah im aiming for a good weight gain, wana stay lean atm tho cause i got a hols in september so might not be a big weight gain lol! yeah mate could be, if not then 95 probs? just eat loads and lift lift lift :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

wasnt sure wether to leon, would i just add it in or replace it ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah im aiming for a good weight gain, wana stay lean atm tho cause i got a hols in september so might not be a big weight gain lol! yeah mate could be, if not then 95 probs? just eat loads and lift lift lift :thumb:


rite so letes set each other a goal now - and see if we keep to it. Yours is to gain 1/2 st by summer so lets say aug... that should be easy :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

right deal  and you to try and gain 5kilo by then  ! end date .. aug 30th ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

deal


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> wasnt sure wether to leon, would i just add it in or replace it ?


I'd put it in at the start of your shoulders session. Compounds build muscle!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough! So my sesh would be.. Mil press, arnold press, cable lat rasies then shrugs?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> True enough! So my sesh would be.. Mil press, arnold press, cable lat rasies then shrugs?


sounds good to me, although i'd say it might be overkill doing both mil press and arnold, i'd either replace it or alternate, depends how you feel...otherwise, that's a good shoulder session


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

defo agree with putting mil press in, iv ust took some pics and since adding mill press my shoulders are much better, you can see them tomorow when i get them on here.

my sshoulder routine is

seated mill press -5x5

upright row -3x8

seated lateral raises 3x8

rev pec dec - 3x8 (if you havent got a rev pec dec just try db bent over lat raises )

hold a wider pos on the upright row this will put more emphisis on the delts rather than the traps.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks a good routine mate, and great progress in 4 months! Keep it up


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

warren how do you find upright rows work for you? i never really find them that great for delts, bit overrated imo, but then maybe i'm doing them wrong.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> defo agree with putting mil press in, iv ust took some pics and since adding mill press my shoulders are much better, you can see them tomorow when i get them on here.
> 
> my sshoulder routine is
> 
> ...


I agree with practically evrything you seem to post warren, seem like a smart guy. And would be curious to see these pics so be sure to post me a link in my journal or something.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> defo agree with putting mil press in, iv ust took some pics and since adding mill press my shoulders are much better, you can see them tomorow when i get them on here.
> 
> my sshoulder routine is
> 
> ...


that looks a good sesh, i would keep the seated mil and the upright rows but i prefer the cable lateral raises to using dumbbells for them as i feel the cables more, and yeah my gym has a pec dec machine, i thought that the reverse pec dec was for the back tho ?

as bri says you have a great knowledge and always give good advice  tah for the input buddy :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so finally did my leg day  knee was a bit better!

*Leg Work*

*
*

*
**Back Squats*

*
*75Kg 4x5

77.5Kg 1x5

*Standing Calf Raises*

70Kg 3x8

*Machine Leg Curl*

40Kg - 8

45Kg - 8

50Kg - 8

*Ab Work*

i like doing a kindov superset thing for my ab work so i did this..

Pulse Ups - 15, DB Side Bends - 10 each side, Crunches - 25

repeated this twice without any rest between each exercise and no rest between the repeat and really felt it in my abs 

*Cardio*

*
*Treadmill with incline at 10 and speed at 4 (fast walk) for 10 minutes

good workout overall, will upload my vids of squats in a min just need to get my cable, put my squat stance with my legs a little wider than last time and i felt it alot more, although my hams were quite worked after it ? aw well still felt good pumps :rockon:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> so finally did my leg day  knee was a bit better!
> 
> *Leg Work*
> 
> ...


nice work mate! 5x5 is wicked for strength eh?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

leonface said:


> warren how do you find upright rows work for you? i never really find them that great for delts, bit overrated imo, but then maybe i'm doing them wrong.


different things work for different people, i find if i hold my hands close grip then i get a emphasis on my traps but with a wider grp can really feel it on my delts, however i only use them as a auxillary exersice. my delts are fried after seated mill press. so i finish them of with them and lateral raises. the rev pec dec is in as i find my posterior head particularly hard to hit.



Bri said:


> I agree with practically evrything you seem to post warren, seem like a smart guy. And would be curious to see these pics so be sure to post me a link in my journal or something.


cheers mate, i have found this webite so helpfull, for real world cases. my persona trainer course tutor hated me lol as i done nothing but contridicted her lol, in all fairness she couldnt train a fish to swimm.



Ryan16 said:


> that looks a good sesh, i would keep the seated mil and the upright rows but i prefer the cable lateral raises to using dumbbells for them as i feel the cables more, and yeah my gym has a pec dec machine, i thought that the reverse pec dec was for the back tho ?
> 
> as bri says you have a great knowledge and always give good advice  tah for the input buddy :beer:


it will hit your back too, but will fry your postirior delts. im not too sure how much you know about origins and insersions of muscles but when you bring the insersion towards the origin it will contract that muscle in a concentric manner, so the origin of the delts potirior head is the scapulae and the insersion in the humerous therfore whenyou brng your humerous towards yur scapulae it is contracting it, however it is the eccentric phase of the movement that really promotes hypertrophy. in this exercise tough some of your upper back will get contracted.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> nice work mate! 5x5 is wicked for strength eh?


yeah it is man! only been the second week but i feel my strength is getting better already


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> different things work for different people, i find if i hold my hands close grip then i get a emphasis on my traps but with a wider grp can really feel it on my delts, however i only use them as a auxillary exersice. my delts are fried after seated mill press. so i finish them of with them and lateral raises. the rev pec dec is in as i find my posterior head particularly hard to hit.
> 
> cheers mate, i have found this webite so helpfull, for real world cases. my persona trainer course tutor hated me lol as i done nothing but contridicted her lol, in all fairness she couldnt train a fish to swimm.
> 
> it will hit your back too, but will fry your antirior delts. im not too sure how much you know about origins and insersions of muscles but when you bring the insersion towards the origin it will contract that muscle in a concentric manner, so the origin of the delts antirior head is the scapulae and the insersion in the humerous therfore whenyou brng your humerous towards yur scapulae it is contracting it, however it is the eccentric phase of the movement that really promotes hypertrophy. in this exercise tough some of your upper back will get contracted.


tah for that mate i get what your meening, so you think drop the shrugs and put them in ? also on the rev pec dec u use what is ur handles like ? on mines its like a c but squared off it you get me ? just to know the best way to hold the handles  i know a bit about insersions of muscles but not a great deal but tah for the biology lesson  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i hold my handles, like i would hold a bike handle , elbows slightly bent. if you want to keep the shrugs in then do so. im adding them in once in a while but im on cycle and they react well when im on lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i'l try the shrugs this week and the rev pec dec next week and see what feels better


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah i see what you mean, i meant keep tem in also if you ewant but the shrugs wont hit the posterior head of delts , just your traps which should get hammered when dl anyway, mine ache after dead day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i just dont wana do to many shoulder exercises 4 at the most so thats how i'l see how the 2 exercises feel each week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

vid update from leg session today!..

75Kg 4th set of 5..






77.5Kg for 5, last set ..






bit pointless on the 2 vids imo as there basically the same :lol: but you can see how much a small bit of weight can make as you'l see on the last rep of 77.5Kg i struggle a bit lol also will notice my stance has changed from last week


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good squats mate!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Very good form. I might drop the weight next time I go and make sure I'm doing good form as I'm not really certain if I am cheating a little bit. Seems to be a fine line between adding more weight and cheating the rep because you're a bit scared you won't get back up.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great mate, I admire your form 

Btw what happens if you fail a rep? As you're not in a power rack/squat rack. Is it a case of calling for help? :lol:

Btw I noticed you have a sponge thing on the middle of the bar, do you have to put that on every time? Or is it always left on there? Are they easy to get on and off?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Btw what happens if you fail a rep? As you're not in a power rack/squat rack. Is it a case of calling for help? :lol:


incentive to not fail the rep! haha


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Lose the maxi pad :thumb:

But videos always are impressive. Reps.

Also when you push up drive your elbows under the bar


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Very good form. I might drop the weight next time I go and make sure I'm doing good form as I'm not really certain if I am cheating a little bit. Seems to be a fine line between adding more weight and cheating the rep because you're a bit scared you won't get back up.


thanks mate, yeah i know what you meen about the fine line i was like that today as last week i only did the 75kg for 1 set but just decided **** it lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Great mate, I admire your form
> 
> Btw what happens if you fail a rep? As you're not in a power rack/squat rack. Is it a case of calling for help? :lol:
> 
> Btw I noticed you have a sponge thing on the middle of the bar, do you have to put that on every time? Or is it always left on there? Are they easy to get on and off?


thanks mate meens alot 

and i have no clue lmao just hope to not fail it and if it do then just ask for a bit of help if anyones about :lol: but usually im confident i can do it :laugh:

and its just cause i find it uncomfortable withouth it lol it comes off easy you just unstrap the velcro to get it off 



leonface said:


> incentive to not fail the rep! haha


exactly :lol: i just push and push and push to make sure i get it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Lose the maxi pad :thumb:
> 
> But videos always are impressive. Reps.
> 
> Also when you push up drive your elbows under the bar


no i like it  ! lol makes it more comfortable lol whats with your hatred of them :lol: ?

tah mate :beer: ,

and what do you meen about the elbows mate ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh right cool, I should get one. I just use a towel atm :lol:

And yeah....Elbows? I dunno about you but I don't drive the bar with my arms, I try and get my legs to do all of the work?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ahh right cool, I should get one. I just use a towel atm :lol:
> 
> And yeah....Elbows? I dunno about you but I don't drive the bar with my arms, I try and get my legs to do all of the work?


i used a small gym towel today when i did my standing calf raises on the smith machine as by the time i went for a p1ss and came back a wee skinny runt who must have virtually no fat or muscle on him nicked it :ban: lmao but i really hated the feeling of it lol

im with you on the getting your legs to do all the work, only reason my hands are there are to keep the bar stable lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I dislike them because they make the bar wobble around all over the place but if it makes it comfortable your pick. I once tried it and it was much less stable than normal. Horses for courses though

If your elbows are directly under the bar at the bottom of the squat it's much less likely your chest will cave, so it helps keep you in a good upper body position. Dave Tate and Jim Wendler, two great coaches, both reccommend it. But whatever works for you.

It's not moving the bar with your hands lol. It's putting your body in a better position to make the lift


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It's hard to see but at the start his elbow is directly under the bar. Yours aren't. That was the point i tried (and failed :tongue: ) to make


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> It's hard to see but at the start his elbow is directly under the bar. Yours aren't. That was the point i tried (and failed :tongue: ) to make


Ahh right, I get you now :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> It's hard to see but at the start his elbow is directly under the bar. Yours aren't. That was the point i tried (and failed :tongue: ) to make


ahh i see what you meen mate :thumb: what did you meen about your chest caving in tho :confused1: sounds scary  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

was the start of the new split today  it began with chest and tris!

*Chest*

*Flat BB Bench*

57.5Kg 5x5

felt good after this! got all 5 sets fully so wait is up to 60kg next week :thumbup1: also a little surprise vid of my benching for a change! was annoying trying to get the angle right sitting on the radiatior :lol: but i got it right so here it is ..






*Cable Crossovers*

15Kg - 8

20Kg - 8

25Kg - 8

really love doing these as i get amazing pumps after them compared to flyes :thumb:

*Triceps*

*Dips*

Bodyweight

1x8

1x7

1x5

1x6

slowly getting better at these :rockon:

*Underhand Grip Tricep Pressdowns*

25Kg - 8

30Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

small ab session after words, i set of sit ups, 1 set of side bends each side and i set of lying leg raises

then 15mins cardio on the cross trainer to finish off 

was a good sesh, chuffed i got the 5 sets fully out on the bench! and loved the crossovers  all in all a good start to the new split :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, some nice dipping there 

Btw howcome you only bring the bar down to about 2 inches above your chest?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just something ive always did with my benching, i dont like to over stretch my chest and as long as my arms come down to just below 90 degrees i can feel it, You bring it down right to your chest im guessing?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Just something ive always did with my benching, i dont like to over stretch my chest and as long as my arms come down to just below 90 degrees i can feel it, You bring it down right to your chest im guessing?


Ahh right fair enough, whatever feels right I guess :thumbup1:

Yeah I bring it right down to my chest, just always have really :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Another fact is i worry if i bring it down to low i will never get it back up :lol: but i still get a good workout from what i do  gona try bring it down a bit lower next week see how it feels then


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

OoOoOo 5x5 I like


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why thankyou! Up to 60kg next week  hoping i can comfortably bench about 80kg fpr reps by end of summer  better get cracking ay! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good target mate, I'm sure you'll get there 

I'd still like 130kg by the end of the year.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy  im sure you'l get that mate  whats your bench atm ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks buddy  im sure you'l get that mate  whats your bench atm ?


Cheers mate, 120kg atm :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98691-road-competition-2-years-pics-8.html#post1709117

for thoughs who were asking about my jorno.

ryan, i have long arms, hence why i can dl easyier. when the bar is on your chest your arms should be at 90 degree angle youi may have them to close together.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

when i bring the bar down to where i do in the vid my arms are at 90 degrees then, and i aint holding to close mate, see how on the bars theres bits of knurling and at one point theres a thin strip thats not knurled ? well my pinkys go on that and thats neer the edge of the bar lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

good progress ryan, but on your bench i think you should lower the bar to your chest for many reasons,

1) it works your chest better

2) when people see you lifting heavy weights they will say you can only do it cos you dont go all the way to the chest.

3) because i said so.

4) if you want to catch me bri and spike up and compete it needs to be fair.

:thumb:

hope your well mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao fair points mate  will lower the bar next week! Ib another note im

on route to the gym and hams are still quite sore from sunday so may be doing light deads to cope with pain! Not sure tho cause i wana try crack the 100 mark :thumb: !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

For close grip bench press i lower it two 1-2 inches off my chest cause otherwise my triceps aren't doing the work. But for normal bench press i lower it to my chest cause I don't want to be one of the rugby boy half-rep hero lads mainly. Also my chest gets sore like hell


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> For close grip bench press i lower it two 1-2 inches off my chest cause otherwise my triceps aren't doing the work. But for normal bench press i lower it to my chest cause I don't want to be one of the rugby boy half-rep hero lads mainly. Also my chest gets sore like hell


ok ok folks i'l go right down with the bar! lmao

anyway back and bi's today

so my hams were still sore from the leg sesh on sunday so it wasnt the best deadlifting after the first 2 sets, had to lower the weight and couldnt get all the reps out  ! still chuffed tho as i hut the 100Kg marker  !

*Back*

*Deadlifts*

100Kg - 5

100Kg - 4

tried the 100kg for a third set but couldnt get it up  so lowered the weight

97.5Kg - 5

97.5Kg - 3

97.5Kg - 4





 100kg deads :thumb: !

*Underhand Grip Pull Ups*

2x8 - BW

*Seated Cable Row*

30Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

40Kg - 8

*Biceps*

*Hammer Curls With EZ bar*

10Kg - 3x8

*DB Zottoman Curls*

8Kg - 3x8

was an ok workout, was a bit ****ed about the deadlifts but awk well i got my 100kg out so i aint bothered :tongue: good pumps and bi's felt good after those to iso's aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ok ok folks i'l go right down with the bar! lmao
> 
> anyway back and bi's today
> 
> ...


good workout ryan, doing sumo's there wasnt you?? eitherway good progression mate, im doing box squats soon


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good good vid. Some pointers

- lose the gloves. get straps or chalk. You can buy chalk from the early learning centre for about 50p. grind it up and it's perfect.

-Try sitting 'back' before you lift up it'll give you more hip drive. Also what I do is take a huge breath of air before each rep which sounds annoying but gives your abs a bit of extra 'oomph'

Otherwise well done man, you'll be hitting 150 no time


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers lads, yeah mike its sumo, and bambi ive got liquid chalk but i forgot to bring it and the gloves were in my bag so i just used them lol its annoying but cause that particular barbell is actually bent which is annoying when you go to lift it! And i usually do sit back more, but cause the weight was heavier this time i didnt for some reason lol tah for the pointers mate much appriciated :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Cheers lads, yeah mike its sumo, and bambi *ive got liquid chalk but i forgot to bring it* and the gloves were in my bag so i just used them lol its annoying but cause that particular barbell is actually bent which is annoying when you go to lift it! And i usually do sit back more, but cause the weight was heavier this time i didnt for some reason lol tah for the pointers mate much appriciated :thumb:


Again?? :lol:

Great workout btw mate, just watched the video and your form is great. Think I'm gonna give sumo a go when my back's better :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi mate, thought I'd drop in and say hello. Nice benching vid, but as already mentioned, I'd bring the bar down lower, and maybe a little bit further forward as well, but that's just my preference. Also, make sure you have a good arch in your back and your shoulders are pinned back - it's all in the setup!

You look like you're progressing well though mate, keep it up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Again?? :lol:
> 
> Great workout btw mate, just watched the video and your form is great. Think I'm gonna give sumo a go when my back's better :thumb:


Yess again :lol: always on my fvcking deadlift day lol! I forgot to take my creatine pre workout aswell lmao!

Thanks mate  yeah i like sumo its alot easier IMO :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Hi mate, thought I'd drop in and say hello. Nice benching vid, but as already mentioned, I'd bring the bar down lower, and maybe a little bit further forward as well, but that's just my preference. Also, make sure you have a good arch in your back and your shoulders are pinned back - it's all in the setup!
> 
> You look like you're progressing well though mate, keep it up!


Thanks for the drop in mate  always welcome! Yeah i know mate im gona get all that sorted next monday :thumbup1: thanks buddy i will do  !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So some stat updates after 4 n a bit months bulking, although the measurements i took were wen i started this journal which was about 2/3 months ago there is some difference

right so when i started training was 11st 3 and weight as of this morning was 12st 1 (170lbs/77kg)

now for measurements, going by the meausrements at the start of my journal to now is this..

Bis - start of journal were 13" and as of today are 13.8" so almost up an inch 

chest - start of journal was 36" and now is 38.5" so up by 2.5"

waist is the same as before at 33"

thighs - started at 19.5 and now are about 22.4" so basically 3" up!

Calves - these are ****ing me off because somehow theyve went from 16" down to 15.5"?! Wtf  rather wierd tbh

anyway, making good progress  hoping to add another inch onto arms by september and get my calves up aswell!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great progress mate, especially on the legs! Wish my legs grew that fast, mine are only 24 inches


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Just popped in. Nice gains!

With the bench vid, don't lock your arms out at the top, keep a slight bend so your chest is constantly under tension, may find this harder, but will help your gains in the long run!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah mate  ! Its funny that theyve grew the most as i didnt feel they had grew atall :lol: although i think my legs hold most of my fat so it aint all muscle  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Just popped in. Nice gains!
> 
> With the bench vid, don't lock your arms out at the top, keep a slight bend so your chest is constantly under tension, may find this harder, but will help your gains in the long run!


Thanks for the pop in mate  , yeah ive seen folk do this but never knew why! Tah for that buddy


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Ryan just saw your video

Whats with the gloves....

Your legs are pretty wide out (





)

Nice progress tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Hi Ryan just saw your video
> 
> Whats with the gloves....
> 
> ...


Hey mateyy! For grip lol but i dont usually use them

with deads but i forgot my chalk and they were in my bag so i just used them  and yeah its sumo stance mate,

cheers buddy


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Tah mate  ! Its funny that theyve grew the most as i didnt feel they had grew atall :lol: although i think my legs hold most of my fat so it aint all muscle  lol


Yep, same here mate. My legs hold a fair bit of fat, I reckon when they're lean they'll only be like 21 inches :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I reckon mine will end up less than my start measurements :lol we'l see when i begin to cut  lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't understand how you're the same weight as me?!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you as tall as him?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What you meen mate? Lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well im 6ft - 6ft 1 wat are u rdfp?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

wtf? your 6'1 and 16? younger people are def getting taller like, im only 5'11


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah mate lol in primary i was a runt but shot up in first year! Ha duno where it comes from tho my dad was 5'9 or sumit lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> I don't understand how you're the same weight as me?!


Btw I meant to say the other day, your arms looks big in your avvi mate :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan, I mean if you're taller than rdpf by a few inches it's surprising how much weight is added through bone structure etc. because of the extra few inches.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see  tah for clearing that! So rdfp how tall are you  ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

he is 6'1 , says so in his journo. i look smaller than alot with similar weigh and height. it depends where you hold it, for me its quads and back lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So hes basically the same height as me or near enough lol,

I dont really no where i hold most of my weight, all i really know is i hold most of my fat on my legs :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its all an illusion as by the pics on rdfp's avi his arms look larger than mine and im only 5'11 and got 3stone in weight on him.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Trained shoulders today 

*Seated Millitary Press* *(Smith Machine)*

*
*30Kg - 4x5

35Kg - 1x5

*Arnold Press*

Each DB Weights

10Kg - 8

12.5Kg - 8

15Kg - 8

damn i really felt these! cant wait to be doing more 

*Cable Lateral Raises*

*
*10Kg - 3x8

Left arm is to much weaker than my right for everything! best way to strengthen it up anyone ?

now as i couldnt decide which exercise to do in my routine between barbell shrugs and upright rows i did both today to see what felt better..

*Shrugs*

40Kg - 8

50Kg - 8

60Kg - 8

*Upright Rows*

15Kg - 8

20Kg - 8

25Kg - 8

out of the 2 i felt the shrugs alot more but i think from now on when i do them i will use dumbbells as the barbell was awkward in pulling it up 

*Ab Work*

Crunches with 5Kg medicine ball - 2x25

Sitting on partial sit up thing and using a 5Kg medicine ball did like russian twist things i think they are called ? - 2x25

abs felt good after this might do these more often :thumb:

all in all was a good session and im glad that i have sorted which exercise i am going to do :thumbup1: just getting used to the seated mil press so it will slowly climb!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Trained shoulders today
> 
> *Seated Millitary Press* *(Smith Machine)*
> 
> ...


dumbells mate, and when doing exercises where it is one arm then the other such as curls, do the weaker arnm first and if you fail at 5 reps on it then stop at 5 reps on you stronger arm even though you could get more. just untill its brought up to scratch. there is a difference in mine but not much .

good work out though, maybee truy loose the smith maching and use free barbell for shoulder press. smith machine takes away your synergist and fixators,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah for that mate, so like do single arm db raises the left first and if i fail early on thatthen top early on my right?

And ok didnt know that mate, il use the squat rack next week and use free bars  im never away from that god damn squat rack these days :lol:

Just in the gym finishibg my cardio on the bike so will update leg workout when ive been for a shower and got home  got PB and a vid of it so chuffed with that!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate.

It's funny because I'm right handed but can usually get like 3-4 more reps out with my left arm on dumbell rows :lol:

Also done the same with concentration curls before too!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats wierd :lol: i hate that my left arms weaker! Really annoys

me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

legs today..

*Legs*

*Back Squats*

60Kg - 4x5

90Kg - 1x5 *PB!*

was wanting to take it a bit lighter today with the squats coz i got a night out tomoro and wanted to be able to walk :lol: so nocked it back to 60 for 4 sets, still felt good pumps, but then i went fvck it i want a pb! at first i was just gona do 80 but decided fvck it 90's on the table  and got all 5 out! vid is here ..






*SLDL*

50Kg - 3x8

felt these more in my calves the first to sets then realised i was doing them wrong as i didnt have my legs fully stiff so i did it in the third set and felt it alot! defo glad i chose these :thumb:

*Machine Leg Extensions*

*
*30Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

40Kg - 8

*Calf Raises On Leg Press*

60Kg - 8

70Kg - 8

80Kg - 8

*Ab Work*

Crunches with 5Kg medicine ball behind head

2x20

DB side Bends with 10Kg DB

2x20 (10 each side)

Hanging Leg/Knee raises

10 Knee Raises then 10 Leg Raises Straight After

*Cardio*

*
*30 Mins on the exercise bike doing interval training, resistance changing between 6 and 10

was a great workout, legs felt great after it, so chuffed with the squats!

and bulk i remember you saying what happens if i go heavy and cant get back up.. well the vid explains what i do if i go heavy :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate.
> 
> It's funny because I'm right handed but can usually get like 3-4 more reps out with my left arm on dumbell rows :lol:
> 
> Also done the same with concentration curls before too!


do you do any other lifts before you get to these exercises? this will be because the stronger arm may have taken more stress on them and fatigued accordanly.

when i do my chest workout i do 2 presses before i get to triceps and last exercise of the day is 1 arm rev grip pull downs and my left arm is always less fatigued even though im right handed


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the squats Ryan that's awesome! You look like you had a couple more in there as well. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry have been away for a few days, just got back! Thanks for the compliment about the avvi though, appreciate that! And yeah, I'm 6'1.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate 

Warren - Yeah, usually my dumbell rows are my second/third exercise so what you're saying makes sense


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep up the good word buddy


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

:beer:



rdfp22 said:


> Hey guys, sorry have been away for a few days, just got back! Thanks for the compliment about the avvi though, appreciate that! And yeah, I'm 6'1.


yah mate looking fgood in yuour avi, have you measured your arms? im a short ar$e compare to you and got 3st in weight on you but you look like your arms are larger than mine by alot


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> :beer:
> 
> yah mate looking fgood in yuour avi, have you measured your arms? im a short ar$e compare to you and got 3st in weight on you but you look like your arms are larger than mine by alot


I think they're about 15.5" but not entirely sure - probably camera trickery in that avvi to be honest! For me triceps are my best muscle group so think that could be why they look bigger. My biceps are crap and have terrible insertion points as well :cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hhmm, they look bigger than that, mine are 15.5'' but im 15st lol. i hold most my weight on legs ands back thogh so they need to catch up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks guys! yeah i know bri lol but gona just wait a few weeks then wack more weight on it and get a better PB! tbh even tho that was heavy i felt i could have done a larger weight lol and cheers for that bit about arms warren, does make sense :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hhmm, they look bigger than that, mine are 15.5'' but im 15st lol. i hold most my weight on legs ands back thogh so they need to catch up


Gimme a couple of months after I've finished this cut and I'll get em measured :thumbup1:

Or maybe I'm just good with a camera :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Gimme a couple of months after I've finished this cut and I'll get em measured :thumbup1:
> 
> Or maybe I'm just good with a camera :lol:


dont lie mate it's all photoshop work!

nah i kid mate you got good arms on ya<3 keep it up  bigger and better!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mondays workout.. chest and triceps

*Chest*

*Flat BB Bench*

50Kg - 5x5

lowered the weight to 50 cause i was taking the bar right down to my chest this time and it was harder even at 50! although after it i didnt get as good a pump as i usually do but aint to bothered

*Cable Crossovers*

15Kg - 8

20Kg - 8

25Kg - 8

was ment to do 10 of each but didnt realise till i finished :lol: fail :ban:

*Triceps*

*Dips*

BW - 3x8

man my tris were on fire after this!

*Underhand Grip Tricep Press Downs*

15Kg - 12

20Kg - 12

15Kg - 12???

wtf man, just couldnt do these today :confused1: mite be cause i was on the actual tricep station cable bit this time and the bit cant manuver ? fvck nos tho but they were hard :lol: 15Kg felt easyish but the 20 felt ALOT harder ? epic fail :cursing:

*Abs*

Hanging Leg/Knee Raises - 10 of each as 1 set

Incline Sit Ups - 2x15

DB Side Bends - 2x20 10 each side

*Cardio*

10 mins interval training on the cross trainer

less cardio today cause i didnt get to the gym till like half 6 as the gf stayed sat/sun and we just lazed about all today lmao then when she was heading i thought, fvck it gym sesh, plus i was rushed to get to aldis to get some chicken and sh!t but didnt make it as i didnt get to aldis till 10 past 8 and it shut at 8 :cursing: lmao so had to trek to asda! which is like a 10 min walk on top of the ten mins from the gym, but got a good deal, £4 for 1kg of beef mince :thumbup1: so cooked that when i got home and made myself a bolongaisy type thing  lmao

as for the gym session, felt pretty half assed if im honest, mite be from a major weekend bender, drinkin all sat and out till 4 am, then waking up on sunday and havin a bbq and a carry out and starting drinking at about 1 lmao plus not as much food intake, hopefully tomoros sesh is better!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Good work out Ryan I looove bench :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thankyaaa! thinking of doing decline bench for a few weeks as of next week just to shock the pecs that arent quite there  lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> mondays workout.. chest and triceps
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


good to hear your lowering it all the way now man, you'll be back up there in no time man. sort your crazy benders out and get your ass back on track

p.s check my journal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers mate, yeah i know i will hopefully Hawl it was unavoidable! lolGrandads 60th party so he was out givin it yaldi afterwords with me to! Lmao plus thats my first touch of alcohol since new year! N its gona be my last untill my holiday to turkey in september  tbh i dont miss drink that much, much prefer not drinking if im honest lol and will do mate


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

drink is the devils vomit... i had way too much saturday night died a dozen deaths sunday and sweated like a rapist yesterday doin back and bi granted it was 25 degrees in the gym and windows dont open


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate, yeah i know i will hopefully Hawl it was unavoidable! lolGrandads 60th party so he was out givin it yaldi afterwords with me to! Lmao plus thats my first touch of alcohol since new year! N its gona be my last untill my holiday to turkey in september  tbh i dont miss drink that much, much prefer not drinking if im honest lol and will do mate


good lad, i never drink anymore, only go out every so often and im going on holiday next monday so will be smashing it then haha


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

good workout there.i dont know bout you but im seriously pi$$ed off with the heat in the gym.got no enthusiasm atall the past few weeks as its like 90 degrees inside:cursing:i swear im about to strip to my boxers to workout:laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> good workout there.i dont know bout you but im seriously pi$$ed off with the heat in the gym.got no enthusiasm atall the past few weeks as its like 90 degrees inside:cursing:i swear im about to strip to my boxers to workout:laugh:


Yeah i know mate, you start your workout and dont know wether the sweats fron the heat or the workout :lol: when you next down?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

im down today at some point for back and tri's,im just up from nightshift so il get the dog out and see how i feel.might have a couple more hours kip then go.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, im down at some point soon hopefully if i can be fvcked gettibg ready lmao back to but with bis


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah good workout mate. Don't worry about how much weight is on the bar, just use the correct form and you'll be back up in to time 

And I barely drink either tbh, only on the odd occasion


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know mate cheers  think im gona head to the gym in about 20 mins for my back workout  then out a run about 6ish down the park near me


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice man. I did cardio this morning, but I might do some later as well. I find if I don't get enough mental/physical stimulation I can't fvcking sleep at night, takes me ages to drop off. Plus it'll be good for fat loss obviously.

I'm gonna order some Natadrol, well the Natabolic stack actually. When I go on that after my cut I'm gonna train every other day, so some weeks I'll be training 4 days a week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats nuts lol, nice one mate  have you read sk's log ? Its not technically natural its a pro hormone but its not sterodial, well better reading

that lol gives a bettet insight


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you should still get some Jake, are you goin to get the pct for it too ? Will be good havin several of us on it to compare gains too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats nuts lol, nice one mate  have you read sk's log ? Its not technically natural its a pro hormone but its not sterodial, well better reading
> 
> that lol gives a bettet insight





Callofthewild said:


> I think you should still get some Jake, are you goin to get the pct for it too ? Will be good havin several of us on it to compare gains too


Well if you don't fail a drugs test after taking it then I'll class it as natural, like it claims lol.

Yeah mate I'm just gonna get the Natabolic stack, comes with PCT. If I order it before the 30th June I can get a discount plus free samples and t-shirts etc


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How much and where  ?!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan wants some !!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Natadrol is £34 on it's own but Predator Nutrition have got the Natabolic stack which is £78 but it contains 2 bottles of Natadrol, a bottle of GHenerate and a bottle of Formadrol. Worth over £130 if bought individually. If you go on Predator's section on this forum, you'll see an offer where if you join them on Facebook, you get 7% off your order plus free samples of your choice and the option of a t-shirt I think


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan mate...speak to Brockles off here who is selling some PH in the classified section..he has some stuff he is looking to get rid of at great prices..enough for a decent cycle with PCT thrown in as well..check it out.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Shut up scoobie dont want you corruptin Ryan wants. Are ya on commision from brockles or something?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Natadrol is £34 on it's own but Predator Nutrition have got the Natabolic stack which is £78 but it contains 2 bottles of Natadrol, a bottle of GHenerate and a bottle of Formadrol. Worth over £130 if bought individually. If you go on Predator's section on this forum, you'll see an offer where if you join them on Facebook, you get 7% off your order plus free samples of your choice and the option of a t-shirt I think


Will give it a read later and see what its

about  cheers bud! Although i cant really afford 78 quid just now lmao

scobie whats PH ? That gear ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea jake you goin get it. Be good to see how we all progress on it.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ph is pro hormone. I wouldnt listen to him.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

It is a Pro Hormone - PH mate...you know that...lots of different types. I'm thinking of going on a cycle at the end of this month..hopefully sorted with a cycle by then.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Ph is pro hormone. I wouldnt listen to him.


Yeah Ryan...don't listen to me...listen to the unqualified Doctor instead..:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Suck my c0ck scoobie


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Suck my c0ck scoobie


See, he loves me really.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Yea jake you goin get it. Be good to see how we all progress on it.


Just ordered it mate 

Think I'll wait till the end of my cut to start it though, in 8 weeks time. I've heard people saying they get very hungry whilst taking this, and obviously that's not what I need whilst cutting :lol:

Can't wait to start it though :thumb:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

scobie just get a test cycle in to you ya poof:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Just ordered it mate
> 
> Think I'll wait till the end of my cut to start it though, in 8 weeks time. I've heard people saying they get very hungry whilst taking this, and obviously that's not what I need whilst cutting :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to start it though :thumb:


Nice one buddy  you can be my guinea pig :innocent: lmao

And lads i only listen to one person, me! Lmao


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

back and bis tonight..

*Back*

now i usually deadlift first but the effing gym was busy as fook when i got there and all barbells were in use except one but no place to dead lift! so started with seated rows

*Cable Seated Rows*

30Kg - 10

35Kg - 10

40Kg - 10

after doing these i waited 5 mins and still no space free! so went into the sh1tty power rack for them

*Deadlifts*

was gona go for 92.5Kg for the first 4 sets then 95 on the last but the motion in the rack was so annoying and i struggled? so stripped back to 85 for just this week

85Kg - 4x5

90Kg - 1x5

stance was in a bit more than usual, still did sumo but felt it a hell of alot more this time! think i will do it in a bit more from now on cause i actually got amazing pumps off these

*Chins*

1x5

1x3

1x5

these were an epic fail :ban: awk well will get them next time with my prefered grip :thumbup1:

*Biceps*

*Hammer Curls Using EZ Bar Type Thing*

12.5Kg - 3x8

*DB Zottman Curl*

10Kg - 3x8

gave an extra rep on reach set for my left hand just for fun lmao! since its my weaker

*Abs*

Partial Crunches with 5Kg medicine ball behind head - 2x10

DB Side Bends with 10Kg DB i think - 2x20 (10 each side)

workout was decentish, p!ssed off about the deads but not to much as the pump was unbelieveable!

*Cardio*

cardio was done about an hour after the workout ended as i went for a run with my grandad as the start of training for the half marathon in september, was out for half an hour, jogged about 10 mins then brisk walked about 15 then a 5 min jog again, just did this to stay with him as hes not jogged in a while! and hes 60 now so just was to be nice  lol will be doing some Fasted AM cardio tomoro but instead of night time run cause im out to the cinema with the gf :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lifting mate. Those EZ bar curls are something I keep meaning to do but forgetting :lol:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i was down about 4pm till about 5.it was empty.was like me and two other guys in it.its a hit or a miss if its mobbed or not.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good lifting mate. Those EZ bar curls are something I keep meaning to do but forgetting :lol:


tah mate  , and the EZ bar i use in my gym is a dodgy ass one :lol: has a bit where it comes up like a square in the middle lmao its good!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> i was down about 4pm till about 5.it was empty.was like me and two other guys in it.its a hit or a miss if its mobbed or not.


yeah i know mate, i got in about 10 past 5 i think and was mobbed! lol must ahve just missed you lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shoulders done today..

*Shoulder Work*

*Seated Millitary Press*

30Kg - 5x5

over to the squat rack today to do them instead of the smith machine and they were alot better! felt good just need to work on lowering the bar back on the rack lol

*Arnold Press*

12.5Kg DB's - 3x8

love the pumps i get off these really enjoy doing them

*DB Side Lateral Raises*

5Kg DB's - 3x8

really cannot do these lmao will slowly get better i hope

*DB Shrugs*

20Kg DB's - 8

22.5Kg DB's - 8

24Kg - DB's - 8

traps felt great after this!

*Ab Work*

*Ab Circuit*

Partial Crunches with 10Kg plate held behind head - 10

DB Side Bends With what i think was about a 15Kg DB - 10

Dodgy thing i came up with on the spot today for lower abs, was gona just do leg raises right up on an inclined Sit Up Bench but ended up doing a knee raise to my abs then legs straight up and hips up held up on by upper back, then slowly back down in the same order, 10 of these and my abs were nackered! so so good.. did this circuit twice with a 30 sec rest between circuits for a cheeky ab shot as they looked so good when i checked them  lmao

no cardio done after workout, probs gona go out a run later i think, if not then a double dose of AM PM tomoro  despite having legs tomoro! lmao

ab shot below :innocent:

EDIT .. NEVER MIND THE FACE  :lol:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

abs looking good mate.can see a big differance but seriously if i see you taking pics like that when im down il be ripping the pi$$ out you:lol: :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout. Looking great man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> abs looking good mate.can see a big differance but seriously if i see you taking pics like that when im down il be ripping the pi$$ out you:lol: :tongue:





Bulkamania said:


> Good workout. Looking great man!


cheers lads  and steven dont worry, gym was empty sept from guys in the weights room and a couple of fat chicks on the treadmill :lol: only when its empty i take pics :innocent: :lol:

fact dont lie mate you'l be wanting to stand next to me in the pics so you look good to :thumb: jokes jokes :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol:im just back from it.it was mobbed.like seriously couldnt move.there was a little dude bout 10st shouting lightweight baby like ronnie coleman when he was lifting.ive never wanted to dropkick anyone so much in my life:laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

omg i wish i was :lol: what was he doing ? lmao


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

he was on the smiths machine doing like calf raises.he was counting everyone out loud and when he was finished his training partner said "thats ma boy":lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

omg :lol: bet there was like virtually no weight on there :lol: ? what did he look like pmsl bet ive saw him before haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Legs today..

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

120Kg - 0 vid of failure -






100Kg - 1 *PB! *vid of triumph (although i almost missed it!) -






Stripped back to 80Kg for 5x5, upto 82.5Kg next week :thumbup1:

failed the 120kg and pretty ****ed about it, but got the 100kg although imo the form wasnt to great

ohh and sorry bout the dodgy comentary :lol: kindov syching myself up lol! wee message for bri in the 100kg vid :lol: :tongue:

*Leg Extensions*

20Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

30Kg - 10

quads were nackered after the squats so went light on these, was better anyway as my form was slow and controled and not jerked like usual pmsl

*Seated Calf Raises*

50Kg - 3x8

didnt really feel these as much today, can never go heavy on the seated only the standing cause im pushing my full body through on it, plus only did these cause the 45 degree leg press which i did calf raises on last week is fvcked in my gym, so will go to standing next week 

*SLDL*

50Kg - 3x8

still didnt feel these as much in my hams ? tryed what salkev said in rs;s journo and do calves first but i think cause i didnt get a good feeling to the calf raises they still felt it more, will have this sorted next week defo

didnt do ab work or cardio today, wanted in an out as it was pretty warm in there especially once i was sweating like fook after squats, will do some ab work tomoro and sunday to make up for it  plus cardio tomoro after my wee mornin job and sunday the same

good/bad workout, chuffed with the squats but ****ed about not hitting my hams properly, AGAIN! need to get this sorted damn it lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow great work mate!! I'm gonna have to start hitting some PB's again to stay ahead at this rate!! :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wat is the fkin towel doin on the bar?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Wow great work mate!! I'm gonna have to start hitting some PB's again to stay ahead at this rate!! :lol:


tah mate! lmao im sure your a fair bit ahead of me ?



Callofthewild said:


> wat is the fkin towel doin on the bar?


duno tbh, just stuck it there lmao problem b!tch ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Get rid of it; sure it adds in some instability bein there. Is the bar too heavy on your back?? If so deload to a comfortable weight and then slowly increase over a few weeks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> tah mate! lmao im sure your a fair bit ahead of me ?
> 
> duno tbh, just stuck it there lmao problem b!tch ?


Well yeah, 135kg is my current 1RM. 150kg by xmas


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Get rid of it; sure it adds in some instability bein there. Is the bar too heavy on your back?? If so deload to a comfortable weight and then slowly increase over a few weeks


its fine on my back, feels a bit heavy but i can bear with it, dont usually put it on now was just for the 2 heavy sets lol had it off for the 80 for 5x5 :lol:



Bulkamania said:


> Well yeah, 135kg is my current 1RM. 150kg by xmas


nice one mate  im sure you'l hit that no probs :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

5x5 is the way forward baby!! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a towel lol. I always use a towel because I have'nt got one of those foam strap on things to go round the middle of the bar. Main reason I use it though is because last year I was doing squats and it set these really bad headache's off, and if I did anything strenuous for a week or so (even [email protected]), it'd set it off for like 20 mins!! Happened twice, couldn't squat for a while, **** knows what it was. Must of been the bar catching a nerve or something, really strange though.

Hasn't happened lately though, thank god. I actually thaught I was gonna have to give up squats at one point.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> 5x5 is the way forward baby!! :lol:


too right matey!!



Bulkamania said:


> Nothing wrong with a towel lol. I always use a towel because I have'nt got one of those foam strap on things to go round the middle of the bar. Main reason I use it though is because last year I was doing squats and it set these really bad headache's off, and if I did anything strenuous for a week or so (even [email protected]), it'd set it off for like 20 mins!! Happened twice, couldn't squat for a while, **** knows what it was. Must of been the bar catching a nerve or something, really strange though.
> 
> Hasn't happened lately though, thank god. I actually thaught I was gonna have to give up squats at one point.


mate i got this like a month or two back, the reason it caused it with me was my breathing, when i was pushing up on squats or that i was holding my breath after only partly exhaling, this might have been the case for you ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nothing wrong with a *towel *lol. I always use a towel because I have'nt got one of those *foam strap* on things to go round the middle of the bar. Main reason I use it though is because last year I was doing squats and it set these really bad headache's off, and if I did anything strenuous for a week or so (even [email protected]), it'd set it off for like 20 mins!! Happened twice, couldn't squat for a while, **** knows what it was. Must of been the bar catching a nerve or something, really strange though.
> 
> Hasn't happened lately though, thank god. I actually thaught I was gonna have to give up squats at one point.


Don't wrap a towel around the bar or use foam pads if you are getting pain when squatting. Both add inches to the bar, messing up with your technique and potentially causing instablility. Start light so your skin toughens up :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm yeah, breathing could of been the problem. However, I tend to hold my breath whilst deadlifting too, and benching come to think about it and I've never had trouble with it whilst doing them.

Ok Chris, I'll "man up" :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ok good lad loooooooove you! :lol:

Did you watch that video yet?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> ok good lad loooooooove you! :lol:
> 
> Did you watch that video yet?


Yeah was funny.... "You could leg press....But that's gay" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nothing wrong with a towel lol. I always use a towel because I have'nt got one of those foam strap on things to go round the middle of the bar. Main reason I use it though is because last year I was doing squats and it set these really bad headache's off, and if I did anything strenuous for a week or so (even [email protected]), it'd set it off for like 20 mins!! Happened twice, couldn't squat for a while, **** knows what it was. Must of been the bar catching a nerve or something, really strange though.
> 
> Hasn't happened lately though, thank god. I actually thaught I was gonna have to give up squats at one point.


I had the exact same thing man! Fvckin nasty. I made a thread about it and everything. Very uncomfortbale, was so ****ed i couldn't yank it anymore lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Hmm yeah, breathing could of been the problem. However, I tend to hold my breath whilst deadlifting too, and benching come to think about it and I've never had trouble with it whilst doing them.
> 
> Ok Chris, I'll "man up" :lol:


just breath loudly lol like the way you do if your doing MMA or that, then you'l never hold your breath :lol:

ohh what video ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Legs today..
> 
> *Leg Work*
> 
> ...


Mate that is fvcking awesome! Well done on the lift. I would've commmented already but i just looked at the last page. I really appreciate that little message, me and my girlfriend just ****ed ourselves! haha, I'm gonna start adding in messages like that! Gonna be ages till i do normal squats though, next week I'll be doing a ME squat day though, it will be a variation of the squat. Not sure what exercise yet though. However it'll still bring me a step closer! you wait!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Mate that is fvcking awesome! Well done on the lift. I would've commmented already but i just looked at the last page. I really appreciate that little message, me and my girlfriend just ****ed ourselves! haha, I'm gonna start adding in messages like that! Gonna be ages till i do normal squats though, next week I'll be doing a ME squat day though, it will be a variation of the squat. Not sure what exercise yet though. However it'll still bring me a step closer! you wait!


cheers mate! gona go 102.5 next week maybe :thumb: lol, no probs bout the message haha! woo i look forward to it <3 no idea what accent youve got :lol: , you'l never beat me boy, you'l see!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

****ing well done on the squats mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

well done on wining the supps Ryan - told ya you would


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers mate  rather chuffed! although i thought it would be the proper sponser to leave that comment lol..

chest and biceps ..

decided to train biceps with chest today for a change and i much prefer it!

*Chest Work*

*Flat BB Bench*

52.5Kg - 5x5

wasnt getting usual great pump until 3rd set cause somehow i was pushing it away on the upwards movement like towards my abs lol sorted that and pushed it straight above my chest and pumps came back with a vengance  lol

*Cable Crossovers*

20Kg - 10

20Kg - 9

25Kg - 10

30Kg - 10

the reason the extra set of 20kg is in there is cause i forgot to up the weight and realised it at 9 reps so stopped! lmao

*Bicep Work*

*Hammer Curls With EZ Bar*

15Kg - 3x8

*Alternate Incline DB Curls*

7.5Kg DBs - 3x8

really liked these! couldnt be bothered with the zottman curls as i hate doing the negative with palms facing away from me cause my hand cant bend round fully facing away! lol

*Ab work*

*Weighted Hanging Leg Raises*

5kg DB between ankles - 3x10

okish workout, annoyed about fvcking the first 2 sets on the bench but aw well no point crying over spilt milk  lol back and triceps tomoro cant wait to dead! and gettin a wee tub of whey tomoro to do me till friday thanks to the wee sister tapping me some of her bday cash :lol: yeah ino im sad lmao!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

5x5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao chris thats your reply to my every workout  :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ha im on my phone cant write much :lol: ah sure 5x5 is good for growth and I do it so smiles all round


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see :lol: true words mate  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Told you about chest and bi's lol, good workout. And what's this about you winning supps??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah so much better! lol bis didnt feel half assed doing them :thumb: tah mate, and a pre-workout supp from predator nutrion


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You lucky bastard lol, what is it and how did you get it mate??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol,a pre workout supp they made called crack lol and just put down my name, time spent training and why they should pick me lol alot of folk done it theres like 3 pages full lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lol,a pre workout supp they made called crack lol and just put down my name, time spent training and why they should pick me lol alot of folk done it theres like 3 pages full lol


Ah yeah, I saw that earlier. I take it they're all gone now? I've been looking at Anadraulic State GT, sounds really good!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah mate they picked 5 folk, me, MissBC, BoroStu82, GotForm and SK-XO got picked again for free supps :lol: guys a fly fooker! lol, yeah that looks quite good the ASGT, cons girl was using it and i read through the log a few times and looks like it did good


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah mate they picked 5 folk, me, MissBC, BoroStu82, GotForm and SK-XO got picked again for free supps :lol: guys a fly fooker! lol, yeah that looks quite good the ASGT, cons girl was using it and i read through the log a few times and looks like it did good


Ah right cool. FFS I've got start seeing these threads when they get posted rather than a week later after everyone's already been picked :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ah right cool. FFS I've got start seeing these threads when they get posted rather than a week later after everyone's already been picked :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: im popping into the ukm advertisers bit every day now just incase :lol: i also check the most recent posts! lol i saw this the other day tho and thought wtf is someone taking the ****! lol SK-XO must be jumping for joy, he got 130 quid worth of LG Siences supps (natadrol and the PCT stuff (cant mind name) now hes got this :lol: lucky fvcker! lol you ordered any new supps yet since you always are! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> :lol: :lol: im popping into the ukm advertisers bit every day now just incase :lol: i also check the most recent posts! lol i saw this the other day tho and thought wtf is someone taking the ****! lol SK-XO must be jumping for joy, he got 130 quid worth of LG Siences supps (natadrol and the PCT stuff (cant mind name) now hes got this :lol: lucky fvcker! lol you ordered any new supps yet since you always are! lol


Yeah I was speaking to Scott (SK-XO) on Facebook last night and he didn't even know they picked him for the Crack :lol:

And yeah mate, ordered some ASGT today :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so had back and tris today,

*Back work*

*Deadlifts* (sumo stance)

90kg 5x5

Insane lower back pumps today more so than usual really loved it! Up to 92.5 next week :thumbup1:

*Underhand close grip pull ups*

BW 4,4

+10kg 4,4

Mite be low reps but was so chuffed adding on 10kg! Next week im gona do like 6/7 sets of 4  lats felt great after aswell!

*Seated Cable Row*

35kg - 8

40kg - 8

45kg - 8

Done these with meggaaaa slow negatives like 5-6 second negatives and felt sooo good!

*Tricep Work*

*Dips*

BW - 10,10,7,3

Was hoping for about 5 on the last set but only managed 3 before i collapsed lol tris felt amazing defo keeping tris with back :thumb:

*Underhand Tricep Pressdowns*

20kg - 8

25kg - 8

30kg - 5

25kg - 6

Tris felt good after these but somehow doing them on the proper tricep station i cant pull as much weight as on one of the upper cable bits of the crossover station? Lol

No ab work as i had to bust a move cause i didnt get to

The gym till like 10 to 10 and hadto meet the gf at 11 lol

Weighed myself today to, was pwo tho instead of pre workout which i usually do.. I was 12st 5lb but since it was post workout im guessing im properly 12st 3 or 4lb which meens i should be officially up a stone :thumb: but will get a proper weigh in tomorrow about an hour after breakfast when i usually do it 

Great session! Fvcking loved the workout and loved the pump


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

the pump is always good :lol: :lol:

whats with the sumo stance STILL you big girl


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, awesome workout!! 

Any idea when you're getting your Crack? Makes me laugh every time I write that :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, awesome workout!!
> 
> Any idea when you're getting your Crack? Makes me laugh every time I write that :lol:


are you gonna put up some pics of ur crack for us to see :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> are you gonna put up some pics of ur crack for us to see :tongue:


Nah not in public. They're only for you mate 

:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No chris sumos ace! Lol

Cheers guys.. And duno jake lol nothings been postef in the thread lol hopefully before next week tho :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I was speaking to Scott (SK-XO) on Facebook last night and he didn't even know they picked him for the Crack :lol:
> 
> And yeah mate, ordered some ASGT today :lol:


just saw that lol, they better send my crack out soon!

nice one mate, your supped out your nut :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just saw that lol, they better send my crack out soon!
> 
> nice one mate, your supped out your nut :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Well I have spent a fair bit lately tbh, but to be fair I won't be starting the Natabolic stack for another 7 weeks or so yet. Plus the ASGT just looks awesome and has amazing reviews. Basically I just couldn't help myself :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well I have spent a fair bit lately tbh, but to be fair I won't be starting the Natabolic stack for another 7 weeks or so yet. Plus the ASGT just looks awesome and has amazing reviews. Basically I just couldn't help myself :lol: :lol:


by then ill be done so u shud kno if its ne good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats the good thing jake chris will know if its good for gains then yo can just get stuck right in and be awesome  , yeah the ASGT looks good mate  hope my cracks decent :thumb: (sounds so so wrong :lol: )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so weighed my self properly today about a half hour after breakfast when it usually is (i usually get my breakfast then by the time i get to the gym and am changed its about a half hour after  ) and im 78.8Kg - 12st 4lbs :thumb: thats 1 stone 1lb of gain from the start so rather chuffed! hoping for another 10lbs added on by september


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Fantastic progress mate, should be proud of that :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers mate i am very proud :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WTF didnt know you had a journal?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You never asked jim :innocent: lol


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

good gains pal, been reading this journal recently, some real good progress


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers luke


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Progress coming quickly mate, can't wait to get into this game once and for all. :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy! .. yeah man you need to move your @ss  lol

so sol when ya gettin into a PROPER gym :innocent: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one Ryan that's brilliant.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate! btw the reason i aint repping you back is cause ive repped to much in the last 24 hrs :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

awesome gains mate! comparing your avvy from 2 months ago with your latest one you look like someone on the way to becoming a bber, no longer just a skinny lad haha!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks buddy! .. yeah man you need to move your @ss  lol
> 
> so sol when ya gettin into a PROPER gym :innocent: ?


September I hope :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Chest, Tri's and shoulders today,
> 
> Flat Bench Press (in Max Rack), 3x10, 45,55,60Kg
> 
> ...


My Tri's really like close grip bench press and diamond push ups plus dips.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> awesome gains mate! comparing your avvy from 2 months ago with your latest one you look like someone on the way to becoming a bber, no longer just a skinny lad haha!


thanks mate  yeah i know! onwards and upwards from here :thumb:



SALKev said:


> September I hope :thumb:


hope so to mate then you can get stuck in proper 



NikstaC said:


> My Tri's really like close grip bench press and diamond push ups plus dips.


lol that routine was months ago matey! im on a 4 day split now with different exercises


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks mate  yeah i know! onwards and upwards from here :thumb:
> 
> hope so to mate then you can get stuck in proper
> 
> lol that routine was months ago matey! im on a 4 day split now with different exercises


Yeah i was well impressed seeing your plan... its more or less as what i got... accept i do everythng using free weights. Its brilliant for good physic for all year around, that can be easily maintained to keep weight around the same... or get good gains from with an increase.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

NikstaC said:


> Yeah i was well impressed seeing your plan... its more or less as what i got... accept i do everythng using free weights. Its brilliant for good physic for all year around, that can be easily maintained to keep weight around the same... or get good gains from with an increase.


all my workouts are free weights appart from a things that involve cables but are tbh basically the same thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> all my workouts are free weights appart from a things that involve cables but are tbh basically the same thing


Hehe, when i used to use gym for a bit, i could never get my head around all them cables and all that... kinda felt like a tit cause didnt know how to use them, neither wanted to ask anyone, hahaha!

So figured free weight defo the way, plus i dont know... feels much better using them, plus i think if its done properly trains core muscles so much better than machines. Kinda like driving a manual car instead of an automatic i guess... you totally in control. Its great!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems to be going well Ryan.

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

xpower said:


> Seems to be going well Ryan.
> 
> Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 

Yeah nik i know what ya meen! Lol theres still exercises to this day tht i dont know how to do! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You training today big man??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shoulders today..

*Shoulder work*

*Seated mil press*

35kg 4x5

40kg 1x5 did this for a challenge cause i was training with a mate lol

*DB shoulder press*

15kg - 8

17.5kg - 7 failed the last rep and the 7th was kindov assisted

20kg - 5 got 5 out no probs but failed the 6th

*DB lateral side raises*

8kg - 8

10kg - 2x8

*DB shrugs*

25kg - 8

27.5kg - 8

30kg - 8

After this just did some tricep and bicep work with my mate for a laugh and that since i aint seen him in months cause he was only back for a few days from the navy 

*Ab work*

Sit ups - 1x15

Incline knee/leg raises - 1x10

DB side bends (20kg DBs) - 1x20 (10 each side)

Good workout was a laugh catchin up with my mate and good having somone to talk to  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jut posted it  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Weird timing lol.

Great workout mate, you're really coming on well 

I've got chest and bi's tomorrow, then from next week onwards I think Im gonna change to my proposed 4 day split. That's if I get all my papers back from the gym. Can't wait to train tomorrow, first day on ASGT!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one mate keep it up. Weird I'm liftin much more than you on the bar for military press, but on dumbells you're a touch stronger! I got 55kg for 5 other day lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Weird timing lol.
> 
> Great workout mate, you're really coming on well
> 
> I've got chest and bi's tomorrow, then from next week onwards I think Im gonna change to my proposed 4 day split. That's if I get all my papers back from the gym. Can't wait to train tomorrow, first day on ASGT!!


i know lol

thanks mate appriciate it  ..

sounds good mate! then you can get GUN BLASTING on a sunday  :lol: ! hope the ASGT works well for ya :thumb:



Bri said:


> Nice one mate keep it up. Weird I'm liftin much more than you on the bar for military press, but on dumbells you're a touch stronger! I got 55kg for 5 other day lol.


thanks mate, and tbh the 40kg was quite easy so i might start from that next week lol and what you at on dbs mate?, nice one 55Kg overheads good mate well done! i just think the most awkward part of a seated mil press is re-racking it at the end of the set :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks mate, and tbh the 40kg was quite easy so i might start from that next week lol and what you at on dbs mate?, nice one 55Kg overheads good mate well done! i just think the most awkward part of a seated mil press is re-racking it at the end of the set :lol:


Nice one mate! Yeah I got 55 for 5 so was pretty chuffed  well i dumbell shoulder pressed yesterday lol so why don't you have a butch?! To be honest my dumbell movements are all weaker than my bar movements, it's the same on bench as well. Yeah the racking is really awkward, why I'd never do it without a spotter! :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nice one mate! Yeah I got 55 for 5 so was pretty chuffed  well i dumbell shoulder pressed yesterday lol so why don't you have a butch?! To be honest my dumbell movements are all weaker than my bar movements, it's the same on bench as well. Yeah the racking is really awkward, why I'd never do it without a spotter! :beer:


im guessing you got either 15's or 17.5's up :whistling: ? or something near that :tongue: .. i can do it ok at the moment but i will end up having to properly sit in the squat rack to do it once it gets real heavy and awkward! lol then just use the bars i use when im squatting to catch it :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i know lol
> 
> thanks mate appriciate it  ..
> 
> ...


No probs mate. Yeah I'm really excited about starting the ASGT. Plus of course I've still got my Natabolic stack sitting in the cupboard to look foward too after my cut 

Yeah will be GUNS BLASTING every Sunday then. Come the end of the year you'll look at my arms and go....BOOOOOOM!!

Or at least I hope so anyway.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> No probs mate. Yeah I'm really excited about starting the ASGT. Plus of course I've still got my Natabolic stack sitting in the cupboard to look foward too after my cut
> 
> Yeah will be GUNS BLASTING every Sunday then. Come the end of the year you'll look at my arms and go....BOOOOOOM!!
> 
> Or at least I hope so anyway.... :lol: :lol:


aw yeah so you do  ..

mate i already do that anyway :lol: , major gunnage for jake come xmas!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> aw yeah so you do  ..
> 
> mate i already do that anyway :lol: , major gunnage for jake come xmas!


Lmao :thumb:

Have you decided whether or not you're gonna try Natadrol yet?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lmao :thumb:
> 
> Have you decided whether or not you're gonna try Natadrol yet?


probs in the future but not yet, totally skint! lol get 150 quid tomoro and 40 goes to my gran for lendin me that to put in my bank to pay for the protein so i can get it tomoro! lol so i dont order it tomoro then need to weight till monday to get it!, then i gotta pay for this tattoo im getting along with other sh1t lol if i get a job soon and have some spare cash i might just buy some to keep by and start it at a later time  really keen on it! but would rather wait till the folk doing the logs are done to see how it benifited them


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> probs in the future but not yet, totally skint! lol get 150 quid tomoro and 40 goes to my gran for lendin me that to put in my bank to pay for the protein so i can get it tomoro! lol so i dont order it tomoro then need to weight till monday to get it!, then i gotta pay for this tattoo im getting along with other sh1t lol if i get a job soon and have some spare cash i might just buy some to keep by and start it at a later time  really keen on it! but would rather wait till the folk doing the logs are done to see how it benifited them


Yeah fair enough mate, protein comes before any other supplement.

Looking foward to seeing your tattoo man, sounds ace 

I need a fvcking job too, EMA are being ****s and taking ages to pay me, plus the tax man owe's me money but getting through to them is about the same chances as England winning the world cup :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

plus the proteins 5kg worth! so should hopefully do me to august :thumbup1:

same mate im buzzing! lol hopefully get it in the next few days  cause the guy thats doing it is going to s/africa for 4 months on tuesday! lol

yeah EMA is bollocks :lol: i tried to get mine put in for next course the other week and i took what i thought i needed and they actually needed more sh1t! lol plus i cant find my college offer letter so i may be fvcked :confused1:

what the tax man owe you for and lol thats true! :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> plus the proteins 5kg worth! *so should hopefully do me to august* :thumbup1:
> 
> same mate im buzzing! lol hopefully get it in the next few days  cause the guy thats doing it is going to s/africa for 4 months on tuesday! lol
> 
> ...


I dont think so but depends on how many u take a day. ATM it lasts me just a month :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> plus the proteins 5kg worth! so should hopefully do me to august :thumbup1:
> 
> same mate im buzzing! lol hopefully get it in the next few days  cause the guy thats doing it is going to s/africa for 4 months on tuesday! lol
> 
> ...


I know mate, EMA's fvcking bollocks lol.

The tax man owe's me over £200 'cause when I worked in a DIY store I was put on the list for emergency tax, but I can claim it back. The hardest part is getting through to the ****ers though


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> I dont think so but depends on how many u take a day. ATM it lasts me just a month :whistling:


5kg usually lasts me about 2 months. I have 3 shakes a day.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

1 put 3x75ml scoops in a time tho; how about you?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> 1 put 3x75ml scoops in a time tho; how about you?


I have 45g in 2 shakes and 60g before bed :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I have 45g in 2 shakes and 60g before bed :thumbup1:


but scoop wise what you doin like

Otherwise I have to work it out :confused1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> but scoop wise what you doin like
> 
> Otherwise I have to work it out :confused1:


Dunno mate, I don't do it by the scoop. It didn't even come with one tbh lol. I do it by the heaped tablespoon


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Dont worry! I worked it out :lol:

I have 2x60g shakes and 1x80g shakes a day training days

off days 3x60g shakes


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully you get it back soon jake!

shake wise i have 2/3 a day, 2 level scoops in each and when i have my bag of 2.27kg it lasts me like 3/4 weeks usually 4 plus not all days im having 3 shakes sometimes night time shake is replaced with cottage cheese if i have it in


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

how big is your scoop ryan?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> how big is your scoop ryan?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> how big is your scoop ryan?


duno mate its the one from holland and barret if that clarifys things lmao ?



Bambi said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA


dirty boy!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> duno mate its the one from holland and barret if that clarifys things lmao ?
> 
> dirty boy!


No that does not clarify things :laugh:; look at the scoop most of em say how many mls they hold. Iz it 25ml or 75ml??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

*goes to check scoop..

*comes back confused..

doesnt say fvck all on it :lol: but what i did was i filled it to the top of the scoop with water and poured it into one of my shake cups and it filled up to the 50ml mark if that helps ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ok

*does ryan's calculations* :lol:

•	1 serving of 1 75ml spoon (30g) whey protein = 24.6g total protein

so 1 serving of 1 50ml spoon whey (if its myprotein) = 16.4g

so 2 scoops = 32.8g protein.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn i need to add more whey!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> damn i need to add more whey!


dumbass


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bite my banger bitch


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

update for today.. didnt train due to being busy all day, going round tat studios getting rough prices, came out to about 50 quid most ones for 1 inch symbols so hopefully the guy doing mine will do it a bit cheaper and i can save some cash :innocent: lol.. food today, hmm? shyt! lol been out most of the day so food was poor, had my museli this morning and due to no protein powder just had 100g of it instead of 50g lol so no protein with breakfast and then due to being out didnt get much food sept from when my wee bro wanted a mcds so i just got 2 double cheeseburgers lol (which actually each burger slice has like 23g of protein in it so got some just under 100g of protein out of them! lol and the carbs are quite low but quite a bit fatty lol still was yummy  ha, then got home and made 200g of chicken and 100g of pasta with a good bit of mayo so pro/carbs and fats target hut in that meal lol gona eat 250g of cottage cheese soon so will be hitting just under the 200g of protein mark which aint to bad tbh, will do better tomoro tho! hope my protein comes to :lol: , one thing came good tho today! bought 10 quid worth of chicken! :lol: so including the bag i had in the freezer already i now have 2.4kg of chicken lol sorted :thumb: after the day out went over to the girls house and had a nice night with her <3 until the parents and older bro went out :innocent: ! lol so good! no sex in a week and 2 days is a nightmare! haha

anyway gona train tomoro as well as some early morning cardio, not fasted as i need breaky cause i work an hour in the shop neer me on a sat and sunday and start at 8 up at 7 so dont think i could last that long without food! lol then train then hand out cv's  then if the gf aint workin with her new job on sunday then shes staying :thumb: so the nights looking good tomoro 

also, next weeks training may fvck up, going to blackpool on monday morning and coming back tuesday night, so may havto train differently depending on when im back on tuesday, if im back earlyish tuesday night then workout week will be ..

tuesday - chest/bis

wednesday - back/tris

thursday - rest

friday - shoulders

saturday - legs

then back to normal monday, if im back to late on tuesday for the gym then just forward the days by 1 lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

that 50 quid your gonna waste on a tattoo could be spent on a nice 5kg bag of whey


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

but that 50 quid on a tattoo will last a lifetime, not just 2 months


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Legs today..

*Back squat*

82.5kg - 5x5

Up to 85 next week, need to start doing a warm up set with these or im setiously goong to injure myself, first set got that way when you feel a hernia coming so second and third set strapped a belt on and took it off for 4th and 5th set and was fine, legs just wider than shoulder width and great great pumps after it quads felt amazing..

*Machine leg extensions*

25kg - 8

20kg - 8 but wanted to try each leg and it felt great doing single legs!

30kg- 8 back to both legs

Slow controlled movements for each rep on all sets and by this time my quads could have burst! Lol

*Standing bb calf raise (smith machine)*

75kg - 3x8

Slow and controlled again, calves could have burst with pumpage!

*Lying leg curls*

20kg - 8

25kg - 8

15kg - 12

Decided to give these another chance and did reallllyyy slow reps and hey presto! Felt it in my hams but could still feel it alot in my calves the first 2 sets, then i dropped back to 15kg and realised that my legs werent far enough appart so put them at eachend of the coushin and done super slow reps and could really feel my hams work and my glutes a bit!

No ab work or cardio today, gotta go down town and hand out cvs to try get a job lol

Anyway, best workout ive ever had on legs, chuffed i sorted the leg curls and by the end i could hardly walk! Result  lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Make your own tattoo gun out of a guitar string, ball point pen, rubber, battery and a motor. Then use the pen ink and do your own:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate. Yeah I do those lying leg curls too, get one hell of a pump!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

try and give hams a day of there own they deffo desrve it mate iv only been doing a hams day for how ever long iv been back from turkey so 4-6wks (not sure) and i fan see hams are bigger when i toutch them they are bigger and all jeans work trousers are tighter i also now have to get some one to push the pad down on thihg to keep me in place on seated ham curls (the same whole i useta be able to put it in my self) so deffo bigger


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Make your own tattoo gun out of a guitar string, ball point pen, rubber, battery and a motor. Then use the pen ink and do your own:lol:


lmao! nah i'l pass :lol: tempted to boot the tattoo but cause tiestos coming back to scotland the day after im back from turkey!!!



big_jim_87 said:


> try and give hams a day of there own they deffo desrve it mate iv only been doing a hams day for how ever long iv been back from turkey so 4-6wks (not sure) and i fan see hams are bigger when i toutch them they are bigger and all jeans work trousers are tighter i also now have to get some one to push the pad down on thihg to keep me in place on seated ham curls (the same whole i useta be able to put it in my self) so deffo bigger


what does your ham workout look like ?..

mon chest/bis

tues back/tris

thurs shoulders

fri legs

thats my days just now, where would i slot it in ? or would i be best to re arrange it around a bit ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Adagio For Strings :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Power mix mate :cool2: <333!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao! nah i'l pass :lol: tempted to boot the tattoo but cause tiestos coming back to scotland the day after im back from turkey!!!
> 
> what does your ham workout look like ?..
> 
> ...


im on a diff split i go eod or

day1-hams calves

day2-chest side delts tris

day3-day off

day4-back rear delts bis

day5-day off

day6-quads calves

day7-day off

but its all over gaff best to do eod in same order


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> im on a diff split i go eod or
> 
> day1-hams calves
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting, i will give this a think over tonight


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Look forward to seein the tat mate. How you gettin it done cos you're not even 17 yet?

On your squats i can't believe you don't warm up you crazy full. At least one warm up set before hand mate. :thumb:

Well done on that workout though mate nice one.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

My mums mate knows a guy whos an amazing tattoist and hes doing for me  lol

Yeah i know im rather stupid :lol:

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so theres a bit of a change! Aint going to blackpool now lol so training will be normal as of tomorrow  chest and bis once im back from a day out with my mam and wee bro


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

day out lasted very long today lmao didnt know we were going for a meal after so didnt get home till like 9 so no training, aint going out with them tomorrow so training chest and bis then  then back and tris on wednesday! good news to.. proteins came  damn its a big bag :lol: cant wait to try it tomos morning  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

finally got to do chest and bi's! lol

*Chest Work*

*Flat BB Bench*

55Kg - 5x5

reps were a little iffy today even tho i got them all out so keeping the weight the same next week then up it the week after, once i get to 60kg for 5x5 im thinking of changing to either decline or incline just for a change 

*Cable Crossovers*

25Kg - 8

30Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

*Bicep Work*

*Hammer Curls Using EZ Bar*

17.5Kg - 3x8

*Seated Incline Alternate DB Curls*

10Kg DB's - 3x8 reps each arm

*Abdominal Work*

*Leg/Knee Raise Combo*

*
*2x10 of each

good session, amazing bicep pump! new whey tastes soooo good, love strawberry whey :thumb:

hopefully getting to do back/tris at some point tomorrow cause im going to a place called Xscape and going to do indoor rock climbing and sh1t  cant wait :bounce: !!! lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Bloody hell Ryan...is that 30kg either side on the cable cross-over or 15kg either side?? I'm guessing 15kg either side...even so 15kg on each arm is lifting some for the type of exercise that cable cross-over is.

Good work on the bench mate...keep at it and as long as you don't think about ****eing yourself during it...you will be fine...60kg easily if you grunt like a boar.

Those alternate incline DB curls are fcuking hard as well aint they. Check out some of the vids on you tube of incline DB curls...some interesting techniques for where to rest the DBs during sets..like right on your chest etc. Some of the reps on there are awesome too.

Good work mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Bloody hell Ryan...is that 30kg either side on the cable cross-over or 15kg either side?? I'm guessing 15kg either side...even so 15kg on each arm is lifting some for the type of exercise that cable cross-over is.
> 
> Good work on the bench mate...keep at it and as long as you don't think about ****eing yourself during it...you will be fine...60kg easily if you grunt like a boar.
> 
> ...


nah mate 30kg each side lol, well least i think its 30kg each side, each plate says 5 on it and i think its in KG, least i hope lol hope its not in lbs or i'l feel week! lol

tah mate, ive done 65 for a triple before on free bar and and 75Kg for 1 on the power rack, but just wana make sure i feel comfortable working up and getting the 60kg out on all 5x5 comfortably 

yeah there a fvcker! specially on my left arm cause its my weaker one but i still manage it  lol but cause its harder the pumps are more insane, might take a look later on then :thumb:

thanks buddy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Best to check the plates aren't in lbs, I know mine are at my gym and 30kg a side is some good cable crossing considering your bench max. Especially for the volume you've managed.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate. However, I noticed you didn't try that bicep exercise I reccomended! :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Check whether it's pounds or kilos. If it's kilos you're a monster  !

Good session


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You are dreamin if you think that cable is in kg its in lbs for sure


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i'l be checking tomorrow morning! bet its in fvcking lbs :lol: .. and jake i was gona but a guy was using the proper EZ bar and i hate waiting around! lol cheers lads


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just read through mate, looks like your on the track to success :thumbup1:

Keep it up mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah matey 

update.. no workout today, went indoor rock climbing and didnt wanto work my back before it so was gona do it after, but im absalootly fvcked now :lol: so next 3 days in the gym.. tomoz - back and tris, friday - shoulders, saturday - legs, then monday back to normal  might have missed the gym today but was worth it, the rock climbing was fvcking amazing!! defo going back soon


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

aww are ye having withdrawl symptoms from the gym :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nope lmao! knew if you had written in here it would have been a sly remark :lol: , just not been on schedule cause my grandads been taking us all out each day to do something then a meal at night cause hes away for the next 6 weeks abroad working!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You love my humour. Its brings a smile to your face  fair play on the rock climbing bro


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

course it does sweetie  lol, its fvcking great! gona start going once a month, 10 quid in the place i was and you get a day membership thing, they tell you how to use the equipment yourself so they can do the other sessions and sh1t, then you climb for as long as you want :thumb: although its a fvcking nightmare when youve got severe chest aches from yesterdays workout :lol: really kills your fingers to! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cba to look through.... are you doing a hams day yet?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao jim, i wana but don't know what to do, wether to keep 4 days and basically train like your routine or do EOD, really like doing 4 days tho, will be starting a seperate hams day next week due to training days being mucked about this week and having to train 3 days in a row from tomorrow to sat lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Todays workout..

*Back Work*

*Deadlifts*

40Kg - 10 (warm up)

60Kg - 10 (warm up)

92.5Kg - 5x5

felt great! although the first three sets i tried just overhand grip cause i hated the fact i kept reading things on here about folk tearing there bicep when they do mixed grip and its the underhand that gets it! but the reps were really kindov hard, well not hard but slower than usual :confused1: then changed to mixed grip on the fourth and fifth set and BOOM! back to normal pace again :thumbup1:

*Chins* (fvcking hate these!)

BW - 5,5,5,2,5

epic fail :ban:

*Seated Cable Row*

40Kg - 8

45Kg - 8

50Kg - 8

*Tricep Work*

*Dips*

*
*BW - 20 *PB! *,11,8

seriously dont know where the first set came from! fvcking ace feeling from dipping 20 times :bounce: loved the burn :thumb:

*Underhand Tricep Pressdowns*

20Kg - 8,9,10

kept these kindov light, triceps were on fire from the dipping! although i kept not paying attention and since i did 9 by accident on the second set i did 10 on the last to average it out at 9 reps for all 3 sets lol

*Ab Work*

*Hanging Leg/Knee Raise Combo*

10 leg raises then 10 knee raises straight after

job done! then went and had a nice relaxing shower in the gym :thumb: :lol:

took a cheeky shot to see where i am when i aint tensing much, only abs were tensed the slightest, from the pic chest seems to be coming along nicely :thumbup1: will upload in a second..

OHHHH! i asked chris (one of the gym staff) wether the cable jungle i did my cable crossovers on was in lbs or kilos, his reply.. "everything in the gym is in kilos " BOOYAA MOFO! i knew i was right :bounce: lmao:rockon:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah mate!, edited workout post with pics.. to attempted back shots aswell lmao lats flared in both, not the best to look at will get a better shot taken soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work pal, that's some good cable crossing!

I've never tried deads with mixed grip but may give it a shot as a few people have told me they find it easier, so I may give it a go.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah mate! really chuffed now cause i know its n kg  lol

yeah its alot easier imo, as i sayed today i did it overhand grip only and did it but took a bit more effort, then the mixed grip i exploded up!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow great dipping man!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks jake  ! aiming for 10 with 10Kg attached next week :thumbup1: doubt i will get it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks jake  ! aiming for 10 with 10Kg attached next week :thumbup1: doubt i will get it :lol:


Don't doubt yourself mate, before today I'd never done dipping with added weight and just threw on a 15kg plate round the waist and BOOM, squeezed out 2 sets of 10 and 1 of 7.

Back yourself!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't find the weight around my waist makes a major difference for dips. Unless I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

If the weight doesn't make a difference to your dipping then either your technique is wrong or you're not adding enough weight to make it worthwhile. It should obviously make a difference?! That's like saying adding weight to your bench press doesn't make a major difference, in which case up the weight!! What do you do for dips currently?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Don't doubt yourself mate, before today I'd never done dipping with added weight and just threw on a 15kg plate round the waist and BOOM, squeezed out 2 sets of 10 and 1 of 7.
> 
> Back yourself!


i can dip good at BW, just as soon as i add weight i usually fail after a few reps :lol: but been dipping a good few weeks now, start of june i could do 3 sets of 5! now im doing this so gona just do it  lol

it should seriously make a difference! lol are you going right down and right up ?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I should have said it doesn't make as much difference as you expect. When I first tried weight put a 15kg expecting it to be a lot harder and it wasn't. Ended up putting a 25kg weight on same session. I'm probably the same at present but I keep forgetting to take my belt in.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Well well well congrats on the kgs for the cable rows. Decent photos  did you pick any one up in the locker room? :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Well well well congrats on the kgs for the cable *crossovers*. Decent photos  did you pick any one up in the locker room? :lol:


why thankyou im rather chuffed too, and tah  lol, and nah no one was around  seriously [email protected] gym staff woman was gona walk in to collect gym towels to wash and when she asked if anyone was in just as i was getting changed for a shower i stupidly said yes im in! damn my stupidity :ban: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just keep progressing matee, doesnt matter if its by a kg or by a rep. progression is progression


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i know bud  shoulders tomorrow for me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Legs and abs for me!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do abs most days when i can be fvcked lmao! duno if i'l be doing them tomorrow but depends if i wake up early! gotta go up to the gf's house and pick her sh1t up for stayin at mine cause shes working and doesnt drive lmao (no i aint b1tched you cvnts i suggested it :tongue: ) lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao jim, i wana but don't know what to do, wether to keep 4 days and basically train like your routine or do EOD, really like doing 4 days tho, will be starting a seperate hams day next week due to training days being mucked about this week and having to train 3 days in a row from tomorrow to sat lol


is this what you wanted me to answer?

if you like the 4day split do what i do..... there you go lol answered


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks jake  ! aiming for 10 with 10Kg attached next week :thumbup1: doubt i will get it :lol:


You'll p1ss that mate,just takes a few go's to get into the swing of it.

I normally stick two 15 plates on for 6 reps and i weigh 9'3 stone or whatever:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> is this what you wanted me to answer?
> 
> if you like the 4day split do what i do..... there you go lol answered


well i actually wanted to know what you do for ham/calf work lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

DNC said:


> You'll p1ss that mate,just takes a few go's to get into the swing of it.
> 
> I normally stick two 15 plates on for 6 reps and i weigh 9'3 stone or whatever:lol:


true enough, suppose if i dont add the weight i wont progress :lol: ..

pr**k :lol: ! tah for poppin in too :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout..

*shoulder work*

*Seated Mil Press*

40Kg 2x5 1x6 2x5

did an extra rep on this by accident on the 3rd set lmao got it videod but will upload soon, gona keep it at 40kg next week then up the weight

*Arnold Press*

15Kg DB's - 8

12.5Kg DB's - 2x8

15's my arms couldnt handle, didnt really give myself enough rest between the mil press and this lmao FAIL! will be sorted next time 

*DB Side Lateral Raises*

8Kg DB's - 3x8

*DB Shrugs*

27.5Kg DB's - 8

30Kg DB's - 8

32.5Kg DB's - 8

grip started to slip at the 30's so gona nock it back slightly next week and get more reps instead

*Ab Work*

Partial Sit Ups With 8Kg DB Behind Head - 10 slow reps

DB Side Bends with 20Kg DB - 10 each side

Incline Leg Raises to veritcal - 10 slow reps

Sit Ups on Hypers Thing - 15 slow squeezed reps

was a good little workout  shoulder pumps were insane cause i fvcked up my rest times lmao will update mil press vid tomorrow cause my gf is staying tonight <3 so wont be on  take care lads :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Ryan16 said:
 

> my gf is staying tonight <3 so wont be on  take care lads :beer:


Let's hope for your sake that she isn't either :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I can just see it

(hypothetical 'workout' log)

Warm Up

left breast x5

right breast x5

both x5

really working up a sweat here!

Main Set

missionary x 40 minutes *5 minute PR*

Really happy here it's all the glute work i've been doing

Accessory Work

Doggy style x10minutes x2

Cowgirl x10minutes x2

Light work, too fooked after the main set

Cool Down

Boob circles again

All in all a great sesh

:thumb:

sorry to your gf if she reads this


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

At both of your comments


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao you do know rp and micheal i showed her what yous said  lmao she just LOL'd :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi that is absolutly brilliant man. pmsl


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so aint updated in a few days..

mondays workout :-

*Chest Work*

*Flat BB Bench*

55Kg - 5x5

got one of the sets on vid and here it is ..





 ignore the convo with another dude at the end :lol:

*Cable Crossovers *

30Kg - 3x10

*Bicep Work*

*EZ Bar Concentration Curls*

15Kg - 3x8

holy sh1t jake cheers for recomending these! biceps felt seriously brick solid after these  was awesome!

*Incline Hammer Curls*

10Kg - 3x8

10Kg (super slow and together) 1x8 just for that extra bit of pumpage! lol

*Ab Work*

Hanging Leg/Knee Raises - 1x10 of each

Partial Sit Ups with 8Kg DB on chest -2x10 slow reps

DB Side Bends with 20Kg DB? - 2x10 each side

15 Sit ups on hypers thing

also here is the seated mil press vid from the last week..






todays workout ..

*Tricep Work*

*Dips*

10Kg - 10

12.5Kg - 6

15Kg - 5 *PB!*

BW - 10 to finish off

so chuffed with these, was only aiming for 10kg for 10 and smashed that pb in one workout  lol

*Underhand Grip Tricep Pressdown*

15Kg - 10

20Kg - 10

25Kg - 10

15Kg - 10

*Back Work*

*Chins*

BW - 5

10Kg - 2

5Kg - 3

BW - 5

epic fail! :ban:

*Cable Seated Row*

40Kg - 10

45Kg - 10

50Kg - 10

*Deadlifts*

*
*60Kg - 10 (warm up)

80Kg - 3x5

90Kg - 1x5

95Kg - 1x5

*Cardio*

15 Minutes HIIT ranging between high and medium intensity

ended up doing triceps first today cause there was a mr fvck about at the squat rack who done a set then sat down and talked to his mate for about 10 mins before the next set :cursing: but then after getting to doing the cable rows i rememberd i dont actually need the squat rack to do deads just the bar and there was bars sitting lmao so just grabbed one and put it in an open space, started off light cause was quite nackered and didnt think id get the 95kg for 5x5 but ended up the 90 and 95 went up ok lmao back was pumped to **** after tho :thumb: missed legs last week as my workout schedule fvcked up so will do a heavy dose this friday :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Clarify your HIIT cardio, what machine and settings, incline and speed  good job on the rest tho brother


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

bike as i hate doing treadmill without my running sneaks cause i get real bad blisters, which annoyingly i forgot to pack! lmao settings were going from intesnity 8 (which is actually a fvcker on the bike) to 6 at the lower, think was 2 mins high 2 mins med kindov thing didnt really watch tho lmao, but with trying to pedal fast all the time my quads seriously filled up with lactic acid! felt like i had a pump after doing heavy squats :lol: (well heavy for me kindov weights! lol)


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Excuses excuses . . . You Need new trainers! Was it a spinner bike or just normal bike?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aint no excuse! running in plimsoles = do not do! lmao i dont need new trainers mate trust me :lol: i got like 7 pairs! lmao and whats the difference ? :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I bring plims for weights and trainers for my cardio  google the spinner bike and see if thats what You were on . . .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i usually do that but was rushed this morning lol, nah it aint that was just a normal bike  although they do have them in my gym.. whats the difference :whistling: ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I prefer the spinners as you can use a variety of hand and seating positons eg. Raised race position, really gets you sweatin compared to normal bike.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never tried one before but might give them a try one time, i like to mix about my post weights cardio and do say 2 of the sessions on treadmill, one on bike and one on cross traininer  rowers do nothing for me seriously think they are sh1t cardio! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, glad you liked the bicep exercise


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Weighted chins hurt like hell the first time you do them. My abs were sore more than anything else. Stick with them add a rep each workout. Adds up quickly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry it's took sooooo long to find this mate. I'll be popping in from now on.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

good work ryan!! im back and maxed out again yesterday haha. pulled my hammy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers mike! Ouch mate  hope it heals soon!

And good stuff RACK  although you could have just asked for a link when i was in your journal  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shoulders today..

*shoulder work*

*Seated Mil Press*

50Kg - 1x5 *PB!*

45Kg - 4x5

gona keep this at 45 for maybe the next 2 weeks as it was hard pushing the reps out

*Arnold Press*

12.5Kg DB's - 3x8

*DB Side Lateral Raises*

10Kg - 3x8

*DB Shrugs*

22.5Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

27.5Kg - 1x8

left after this, although i got everything out rest was really long between sets, just didnt feel like normal today, might have been due to only eating breakfast yesterday then a chinese about 10 at night ? fook nos, legs tomorrow tho and have eat better today, only got to hit 200g or pro today due to being at the gfs last night so not a proper breakky but its cool, got more food in today anyway so all is ok


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice work my lova; how come you choose seated shoulder press instead of standing shoulder press....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

why thankyou mista lova lova.. i find it more of a challenge, plus the fact when i did do standing when i started training as the weight got heavier i was using my legs a bit to help flick the weight up nd struggled with 35kg lmao and now i can shift 50kg on a much larger bar seated with no help to get it up except my arms/shoulders  so all is good!, thank god ive got food down me now tho, think i musta dropped a couple of lbs with no eating yesterday ha


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure I use legs on the push up for OH press now; gotta keep at it. You thought about alternating between the two....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't like standing at all....

Great job Ryan mate! Particuarly on 50 for 5 that's awesome. Well done.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah not really chris, i like seated more anyway, tah brian  i had done the 1 rep and was holding it and thought fvck it i want 5 :lol: , aint to far behind you on this buddy


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I looooove standing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i looove seated  that way i dont havto do the work :devil2:

oh sh1t we aint talking bout that :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You joker . Ps I watched your youtube video earlier and compared lobe size :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> i looove seated  that way i dont havto do the work :devil2:
> 
> oh sh1t we aint talking bout that :whistling:


Pure filth


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice pressing Ryan, I prefer sitting too.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> You joker . Ps I watched your youtube video earlier and compared lobe size :lol:


lmao cheeky fooker



rdfp22 said:


> Pure filth


me never mate 



WRT said:


> Nice pressing Ryan, I prefer sitting too.


cheers tom, yeah i think its a bigger challenge as youve nothing to give you the flick up so its all through proper pushing power! :bounce:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

legs today..

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

40Kg - 1x10 (WU)

60Kg - 1x10 (WU)

106.25Kg - 1x2 (thought this was 107.5kg but forgot to add the extra 1.25kg plate to the left side lmao)

corrected weight of 107.5Kg - 1x2 *PB!* fook yeah!!

85Kg - 5x5

fvck yeah! was really buzzing that i got that  only 7.5kg away bri  better get squatting son!

vid of 107.5Kg -





 boxers went up my ass a bit incase your wondering :lol: :lol:

*Leg Extensions*

20Kg - 1x10

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

40Kg - 1x10 (for that extra pump)

*Standing BB Calf Raise (smith machine)*

80Kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

25Kg - 3x10 slow controlled reps

*Ab Work*

*Partial Sit Ups*

1x30

*Incline Knee/leg raise things*

*
*1x15

*
*

*
DB Side Bends*

*
*20Kg DB - 1x30 (15 each side)

done and dusted, great session, made up for feeling out of place yesterday, so chuffed with the 107.5kg! tbh i think i couldve squeezed out 110 easy for 1 so gona go to 112.5 next time, might even just try the 115! who knows :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

beautiful work!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

why thankyou :wub:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well well Ryan, I'm impressed. Well done mate! Good work.

We'll see what happens when i squat next week..... (i.e you officially lose squat race)

See you in hell BIATCH!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good work Ryan :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers bri! tbh i dont care if i lose the race as right now i can say.. i squat more than you and ive only been squatting 4 months :innocent: lmao, i wont lose mate trust me 

cheers raptor  tah for popping in buddy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Mate when you do leg extensions next time try two triple drop-sets and see how pumped your quads are after that, they're incredible!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I aint ever done drop sets how do you do them :whistling: ? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Drop sets you do say 8 on 40kg then immediately without rest put the weight down to 35kg and do a set of 8. Continue till youcan't move.

Well done on the squats QUADZILLA!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm quite a fan of drop sets, amazing pumps from them!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet il give those a try 

Cheers michael!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yesterday..

Did 25 mins cardio on the cross trainer on incline interval keeping the steps per min just about 200

Followed this by 15 partial crunches with a 10kg plate behind head really slow tight reps, then db side bends with 22kg db i think it was 10 each side, did those exercises twice then went to asda for cheat food!

Got 2 boxes of chicago town deep dish pizzas and had 2 when i got in then 2 later on after i went to see the gf for the night but sipped on a shake each time to keep protein up  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

quite fancy doing a bit extra in the gym tomorrow with chest and bis so going to fling in incline DB press for chest along with and don't know bout bis, main reason being is sometimes i feel my chest isnt worked enough with just the flat bench and X overs so we'l see how it goes :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

omg i just found a really good comparison :lol: me about june last year in attatchments lmao then me just now, get ready to laugh at how bad i was :lol: this is when i was 15 and thought i looked good with my body :lol: look a hell of alot better now haha state of my arms to :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good progress man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good progress Ryan - keep it up!

I certainly would agree on the dropsets - they really do work IME. Personally I prefer to do get a weight where I can get 5 reps out, then drop the weight by a third or so get another 5 out then drop a further 1/3 of the original weight. It takes a bit of experimenting though to find out what works for you.



Ryan16 said:


> Yesterday..
> 
> Did 25 mins cardio on the cross trainer on incline interval keeping the steps per min just about 200
> 
> ...


I would be carefull with side bends, as they can make the width of your midsection grow, which can detract from your v-shape. My midsection grew considerably on them, and they are certainly something I will not be doing again.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks joshua! And tah for the bit about the side bends! Wont be doing these anymore.. Whats some good oblique exercises? I was thinking just side v up? Or is that the same basically? If so then i guess i would be best with things like torso twists or something?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I suspect that it is more a case of the amount of load and the number of reps done, rather than the exercise itself. Assuming you are going for a bodybuilding look rather than functional stuff eg( judo rugby, etc) then I would keep the reps high and the load quite low.

What about unweighted crunches with a twist, or taking a medicine ball side to side for high reps?

There are loads of exercises for the obliques [here], but as I said, it is more a matter of keeping the loads light and reps high IMHO.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see mate, and i am aiming to build a physique for compeiting in a few years time  got alot a work to do!

So basically any ab work should be high reps really just to keep them trained ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I think so, although I suppose you need to keep your core fairly strong so that it can handle the weights when you squat and deadlift.

Have you looked at stomach vacuums on youtube? These should help keep your midsection tight/ They are an old-school bodybuilder exercise from the 1940s, that is coming back into fashion for bringing in smaller waists and bigger v-shapes.

The reason I mentioned all of this is that I did side bends with a fair amount of weight and my sides grew, which gave me more a rectangular look than a v shape. I was not suggesting that you had a wide midsection - its all good at the moment!

All the best,

J


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good tip Joshua, I did a lot of vacuums going upto my comp and waist looked tiny.

Good progress there Ryan, should be proud mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I think so, although I suppose you need to keep your core fairly strong so that it can handle the weights when you squat and deadlift.
> 
> Have you looked at stomach vacuums on youtube? These should help keep your midsection tight/ They are an old-school bodybuilder exercise from the 1940s, that is coming back into fashion for bringing in smaller waists and bigger v-shapes.
> 
> ...


yeah need that to, dont wanto fail on a heavy deadlift or squat because my cores week, i havent tbh but i'l give them a look tomorrow, and dont worry mate i didnt take it that way! lol thanks for the input once again mate youve been a great help 



RACK said:


> Good tip Joshua, I did a lot of vacuums going upto my comp and waist looked tiny.
> 
> Good progress there Ryan, should be proud mate


well if theyve proved useful i may just use them! thanks mate i am indeed  had a good laugh about how i used to look tonight with the gf lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

*chest work*

*Decline Bench*

bar weight WU - 1x10

40Kg - 4x5

50Kg - 1x5

guy was squating in the squat rack and i couldnt be fooked waiting so just went on the decline bench! didnt wanto go to heavy incase i couldnt handle it cause i havent done decline before but even the light weight felt good! must be because of the different angle the chest is being hit from! gona continue these now for a while just for a change 

*Incline DB Press*

17.5Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

22.5Kg 1x10 *last 4 reps or so assisted by a guy in the gym who helped me out without me asking lol hes a decent guy tho has gave me a few pointers before :thumbup1: he then said try the incline down a bit as i must have had it on like the 45-60 degree angle lol so went to 20's and repped out good easy reps for 8 after i lowered the incline, felt good

*Cable Crossovers*

35Kg - 3x8

serious pumpage!

*Bicep Work*

*EZ Bar Concentration Curls*

12.5Kg - 1x8

15Kg - 1x8

17.5Kg - 1x8

*Incline Alternate DB Hammer Curls*

12.5Kg - 1x6,1x8,1x6

did left hand first each set to try build my strength up and did what folk suggested and stopped repping on my right hand when my left gave way

all in all a good workout, really liked the incline DB press def keeping it in..

as of next monday, once a week my mates lil bro is wanting to come to the gym with me lol hes 14 and im gona put him through hell  just gona make him up a full body circuit just now to start him off :thumbup1: this shall be fun!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> *chest work*
> 
> *Decline Bench*
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!!! :lol: Don't know why but that really made me laugh. Sounds like the sort of thing my fiance 12 year old sister says.:laugh:

You plonker!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

suck my shlong ph :tongue: lmao


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

great progress mate, your chest has come on alot from what is visable


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks warren, yeah it has filled out but i dont know how much is muscle! lol will see soon enough as im planning a short 4 week blast cutting diet before my holiday in which i will cut carbs and do cardio almost everyday in order to strip some bf before i go :tongue: lol hopefully there is something there!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great work Ryan,you should e proud mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wouldn't worry too much about cutting carbs Ry, add the cardio in now and re-asses in a couple of weeks. You might lose too much adding cardio and lowering carbs at the same time.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough mate, will just up the cardio and see what happens from there  doesnt bother me if i dont shift anything just wanted to try get abs out fully for the hols but im already leanish and i feel comfortable so dont mind if alot dont come off, will just up cardio from now and see what happens :thumbup1:

Cheers xpower


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

How you doing Ryan? 

Popped in to say I was wrong about the hamstring curl machine, it's the position of your feet that actually makes the difference and that is what happened when I trained calves: it changed the position of my feet for some reason and just happened to work hams better.

Basically it is:

Keep your feet pointed i.e. at an acute angle and work the gastrocnemius more than the hams (which is what we've been experiencing)

OR

Keep your feet relaxed and not pointed i.e. at an obtuse angle and put focus on the hams instead of gatrocnemius

Hope this helps pal:beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah doing good sol wbu mate  ?

Funnily enough i changed my position of my feet one day to them being wider and doing really slow lightish reps and it worked my hams very well, il give that a try next time to and see how it feels

back and tris today folks! Going to upload in 5 mins once i go on the comp.. Major PB smashing!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays session was so good! mega chuffed

*Back Work*

*Deadlifts* (normal stance)

60Kg - 1x10 WU

80Kg - 1x5

90Kg - 1x5

100Kg - 1x5

110Kg - 1x5 *Reps PB!*

120Kg - 1x1

130Kg - 1x1 *PB!*

100Kg - 1x5

so so chuffed! vids to follow of the 2 singles just uploading them now.. had a vid of the 110 for 5 but deleted it by accident lol

*Chins*

underhand close grip - BW:- 5x5 to dead hang almost every rep

dont know where the hell these came from after the deads! very happy tho  lats were screaming!

*Seated Cable Rows*

40Kg - 1x10

45Kg - 1x10

50Kg - 1x10

Drop Sets x2..

40Kg - 8

35Kg - 8

30Kg - 8

first sets were with a different bar, looks like the steering stick of a plane if that makes sense? drop sets were with the V Bar, just wanted to try the drop sets for a screaming pump and boy did it work!

*Tricep Work*

*Dips*

BW - 3x10

dips were kindov down today, struggled a tiny bit with the reps so didnt add weight

*Single Arm Underhand Tricep Pulldowns*

15kg - 1x10

20Kg - 2x10

Felt the tris werent worked enough so grabbed a 20Kg DB and did seated DB extensions with both hands on the DB

*Ab Work*

Hanging Leg/Knee Raises 2x10 each

Crunches on the end of a bench - 1x10

*Cardio*

10 mins on X Trainer - incline 5, resistance 5, steps per min between 160-190

amazing workout, when i was through the weights room i seriously didnt want to stop :confused1: :bounce: was ace! amazing lower back pumps best ive ever had by far!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice deadlifting mate, good progress!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice one mate. NOW GET 2 REPS @ 140 NEXT WEEK!!!! Do not take no for an answer.

You think you might be doing to much in one sitting mate, cos thats loads of work. Your bodyweight going up??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah doing good sol wbu mate  ?
> 
> Funnily enough i changed my position of my feet one day to them being wider and doing really slow lightish reps and it worked my hams very well, il give that a try next time to and see how it feels
> 
> back and tris today folks! Going to upload in 5 mins once i go on the comp.. Major PB smashing!!


I'm good bro, that second bit is interesting I'll try it and see what the difference is to changing angle of feet....whenever I end up in the gym next of course, must be like a month since I last stepped in that place :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Nice deadlifting mate, good progress!


thanks mate!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nice one mate. NOW GET 2 REPS @ 140 NEXT WEEK!!!! Do not take no for an answer.
> 
> You think you might be doing to much in one sitting mate, cos thats loads of work. Your bodyweight going up??


will do buddy! and nah mate thats acutally less than i used to do lol when i did my 3 day split and had back and bis i did 4 or 5 back exercises i think lol but the only reason it looks alot is because of the deadlifts, usually its just in, warm up, steady weight for 5x5 then done next exercise lol, yeah body weight is going up, a few lbs off of a stone and a half gain since march which is good! 2 weeks ago was the last time i weighed in and i was at 12st 5 or 6, will weigh in next tuesday 



SALKev said:


> I'm good bro, that second bit is interesting I'll try it and see what the difference is to changing angle of feet....whenever I end up in the gym next of course, must be like a month since I last stepped in that place :lol:


get your ass back in there boy :lol: even if it is sh1t its a gym! lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh I will, I hate feeling softer than I usually am


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> will do buddy! and nah mate thats acutally less than i used to do lol when i did my 3 day split and had back and bis i did 4 or 5 back exercises i think lol but the only reason it looks alot is because of the deadlifts, usually its just in, warm up, steady weight for 5x5 then done next exercise lol, yeah body weight is going up, a few lbs off of a stone and a half gain since march which is good! 2 weeks ago was the last time i weighed in and i was at 12st 5 or 6, will weigh in next tuesday
> 
> get your ass back in there boy :lol: even if it is sh1t its a gym! lol


Well ignore me and carry on then! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice deadlifting mate!

I must need to get my finger out for them. I'm a bit too cautious with them atm as at heavier weights they were giving me pain in my groin, though i think it was likely to be legs too far apart.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Oh I will, I hate feeling softer than I usually am


good boy  still not found a decent gym near you tho ?



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well ignore me and carry on then! :thumb:


lol i appriceated your input either way mate :thumb:



Spriggen said:


> Very nice deadlifting mate!
> 
> I must need to get my finger out for them. I'm a bit too cautious with them atm as at heavier weights they were giving me pain in my groin, though i think it was likely to be legs too far apart.


thanks bud!.. when you say groin where exactly do you meen ? is it like where your pubes are above your c0ck ? lol if so i got that before, was because of sh1t warm ups, now i do 2 warm ups before heavy lifts and no pain  also is the pain the feeling of a hernia coming through ? if so then do what i just said and you'l be sorted


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

120kg dead





 130Kg dead

any critique is welcome on form as im not sure if it was ok or not!

sorry for the sideways vid with the 130 lmao the phone went weird and recorded it sidewards :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

The pain is on my right leg, right up at the inside of the leg. I think it's down to putting my legs too far apart as I get it during leg press/squats too.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i cant think how it can be due to that mate as i did sumo squats before and my legs were very far appart, how wide do you put your legs ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan you are definetly looking bigger in the vid. Kudos to you mate.

As for the deadlift for a max attempt it looked good. Try filming from the side next time. Only thing I would say is your hips rise quickly so that you end up stiff-legging it but this is common with max effort deadlifters. A good way of stopping this is 'pushing' yourself away from the floor, rather than pulling the bar up, this puts the stress on your heels which is better. Also try keeping your head pointing at a place in the ceiling, even when the bar is off the floor.

Great work mate


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Spriggen said:


> The pain is on my right leg, right up at the inside of the leg. I think it's down to putting my legs too far apart as I get it during leg press/squats too.


Have you had any previous injury to your legs or knees in the past?

Have you any videos of your form during squats or press? If you can get any with your leg/knee/foot position, it may help,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Ryan you are definetly looking bigger in the vid. Kudos to you mate.
> 
> As for the deadlift for a max attempt it looked good. Try filming from the side next time. Only thing I would say is your hips rise quickly so that you end up stiff-legging it but this is common with max effort deadlifters. A good way of stopping this is 'pushing' yourself away from the floor, rather than pulling the bar up, this puts the stress on your heels which is better. Also try keeping your head pointing at a place in the ceiling, even when the bar is off the floor.
> 
> Great work mate


thanks mate always good to be told i look bigger  lol..

and ok i'l try filming from the side next time, and i see what you meen about the hips rising quickly, i just watched the 130 lift again and i can see it, although in the 120 vid to me it looks like i raised my hips a bit slower? not sure tho, with the 'pushing' away from the floor i think i get what you meen, push more from the legs rather than pulling from the back? if im off then feel free to correct me, when your talking about keeping my head pointing at a place in the ceiling, why is this?

thanks for the comments and the help mate appriciated as always


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> you're hot  still not found a decent gym near you tho ?


Apparantly there is one 20 mins drive away but:

-can't drive

-havn't seen it when going through the place

-I have limited capital


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Apparantly there is one 20 mins drive away but:
> 
> -can't drive get a bus ?
> 
> ...


do the above  lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice work on the deads ryan :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

why thank you x


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Have you had any previous injury to your legs or knees in the past?
> 
> Have you any videos of your form during squats or press? If you can get any with your leg/knee/foot position, it may help,
> 
> J


Unfortunately J I don't have any videos of form. I'v not been doing a lot of squats anyway - mainly leg press.










This pic shows where about I'm getting the pain. Goes away a day or so after training legs. I'm wondering if it just needs more stretching perhaps? I'v had no previous injuries, more just that I notice this the odd leg day that I have. Knee's have been fine too.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what the best solution is tbh. Why don't you start a thread on it in injuries or training forum and maybe AK88, MissBC or PhysSam (the physiotherapy wizzes) could chip in with some good advice.

I was thinking that maybe your form maybe placing abnormal stress on the area, but it could be something else which may respond to therapy.

P.S. Sorry Mr L for hijacking your journal. 

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont worry bout it joshua  it dont bother me lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great work Ryan! You're definitely looking a lot bigger in that video mate! Well done on the lifts. They looked quite easy tbh. I reckon you might have 150 if you really went for it! I heard no growling or phsycing up lol. Just joking. Great work  only 35k left mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not sure id spend so long lowering the weight but i know a guy who is shyt hot at deads! CON!...... CON!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Great work Ryan! You're definitely looking a lot bigger in that video mate! Well done on the lifts. They looked quite easy tbh. I reckon you might have 150 if you really went for it! I heard no growling or phsycing up lol. Just joking. Great work  only 35k left mate


Thanks mate! It might look easy in the video but it felt tough lol, i reckon i got 145 in me for sure lol and i do all my phsycing up in my head lol cheers man <3



big_jim_87 said:


> not sure id spend so long lowering the weight but i know a guy who is shyt hot at deads! CON!...... CON!


I didnt think i took that long lowering it lol i think the main reason was cause it was right up against my shins and knees andfelt like it was ripping the skin lol, yeah con us sh1t hot at deads ive watched his vids on youtube.. Mans a machine!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> do the above  lol


Limited capital = Not much money :lol:

Going through the place = have taken every road coming off main street (place is only small)

Bus = relates back to the money

Anyway, it's only one or two months more before I get use of a half decent gym

Look a lot better in vids by the way..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see :lol: probs somone pulling your ****er lol, ohh and hows that mate ?

Thanks bud


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see :lol: probs somone pulling your ****er lol, ohh and hows that mate ?
> 
> Thanks bud


That's the thing, I've heard about it mostly indirectly..overhearing people

Uni :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought the same thing that Jim said RY about lowering the weights. lol. I thought maybe it was just ettiquette in your gym to be quiet?

They may have felt hard mate but you think that's a hard rep you ain't seen nothing lolololol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Spriggen if you have pain in your adductors, try cossack squats. Look them up on youtube. Start off very carefully if you don't have full motion go as far down as you are able and work on getting deeper. I've noticed since I've done these every day my hip mobility has got a LOT better and my hip flexors and adductors don't get as stiff as they used to.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> That's the thing, I've heard about it mostly indirectly..overhearing people
> 
> Uni :thumb:


Ahh sweet  what you off to uni to do?



Bri said:


> I thought the same thing that Jim said RY about lowering the weights. lol. I thought maybe it was just ettiquette in your gym to be quiet?
> 
> They may have felt hard mate but you think that's a hard rep you ain't seen nothing lolololol.


Nah mate its just the way i am in the gym lol i dont slam the weights down plus the fact im on the proper floor where i deadlift not on the mats like infront of the dbs, duno why i lower it so slow but, will work on this cause now i think about it it is taking up energy that could be used to lift it again lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Something to do with business :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You dont even know what your going to do :lol: ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

You don't need to know what you're doing until 3rd year :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How that ? Lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Spriggen if you have pain in your adductors, try cossack squats. Look them up on youtube. Start off very carefully if you don't have full motion go as far down as you are able and work on getting deeper. I've noticed since I've done these every day my hip mobility has got a LOT better and my hip flexors and adductors don't get as stiff as they used to.


Tried doing these at home last night with just my bodyweight to try it out. Can definitely feel it stretching my hams and adductors so will try doing these daily with possibly other stretching too. Cheers mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought you were doing sport science Kev?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That was one of my options but got declined, now that I think about it Business is a better option anyway, more money in it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds sweet mate hope you do well 

Will be doing shoulders today at somepoint so will update that soon, was ment to go yesterday but felt really ill


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good luck on shoulders mate. I got shoulders tonight too! 

But more importantly I've got heavy squats....Either sunday or monday.....BRING IT ON!


----------



## BrutalRaw (May 20, 2010)

Subbed ,

just been flicking through from start to finish look's like your making very good Progress to me .

Keep it up Bud .

BR


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well bri if i had done shoulders yesterday i would have had legs today! but since its shoulders today its legs tomorrow  so im still gona tank ya! 117.5kg :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

BrutalRaw said:


> Subbed ,
> 
> just been flicking through from start to finish look's like your making very good Progress to me .
> 
> ...


cheers for flicking through pal,

tah much!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah you'd be lucky lightweight


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah you'd be lucky lightweight


yeah it will feel like lightweight mate  :lol:

shoulders tonight..

*Shoulder work*

*Seated Mil Press* (shyt!)

bar - 10 WU

45Kg - 1x2 ?? had to rack it felt too heavy some how

40Kg - 4x5

55Kg - 1x2?? seriously could have had 5 last week if i was to do this, wanted to get 5 cause i was ****ed off

45Kg - 1x5

shyt mil pressing!!! :cursing: strength was really down, might have been due to being ill yesterday and only having 3/4 meals? or might have been a mental thing due to still being ill :ban:

*DB Shoulder Press*

20Kg - 1x8, 1x5?!

17.5Kg - 2x8

last reps on second set struggled? dont know why i struggled considering 2 weeks ago i pressed 25's for 6? still feel ok with it tho as my shoulders got worked good on this

*Side Lateral Raises*

7.5Kg DB's - 3x8

*DB Shrugs*

slow reps..

20Kg - 1x8

22.5Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

*Cardio*

20 minutes on the treadmill:- 15mins at speed 7 no incline, down to speed 4 for 4 minutes then a 1 min blast at the end for speed 10

followed by a nice relaxing sauna to calm my nerves :innocent: seriously needed it as i was really fvcked off with the mil press! cardio for once was the favourite part of the workout :lol: so okish workout appart from mil press lol

now currently tucking into a chicken stiry fry so all is good :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry mate, like you said it's probably from yesterdays poor nutrition. After all it's what you eat the day before that fuels your workouts.

Nail it next time man, I get really ****ed off from bad workouts too but like you always tell me, you'll get it next time 

Or as Bambi says, keep calm and carry on! :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

HELL YEAH


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers mate, yesterdays nutrition was rather bad :lol: woke up about 11/12 and made a greasy bacon butty for me and the mrs then next meal was about 5ish lol, also was very tired from the night before, woke up at 5am and hopped on the good foot and did the bad thing :innocent: best ever! lmao


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice workout Ryan

Shame about Mil Press

Disappointing with the cario; NO INCLINE!!! next time do incline 10 speed 7-8kph for 15 mins after weights and fat will drip off  :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i'l do that soon, my staminas really bad so im just tapering up atm will add a slight incline in tomorrow then on monday a bit more and a bit more on tuesday till i get to that! then i shall be doing that 4 times a week which should strip a bit of fat off for the holiday in september and hopefully develop me some stamina for the half marathon i got to do in september to lol 2 birds with 1 stone and all that


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

legs!..

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

60Kg - 1x10

80Kg - 1x10

100Kg - 1x5

120Kg - 1x1 *PB!* BOOM!

115Kg - 1x0 ? attempted and failed some how :lol: even tho 1 rep before i got 120 :confused1: ha weird!

87.5Kg - 4x5 to finish off

120kg squat vid here ..





 was a struggled rep but not as bad as my 100kg attempt last month where my back was arched and as bambi said to me it looked like i good morning'd it up, but this one was a better imo!

*Leg Extensions*

20Kg - 1x10

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

*Drop Set*

40Kg - 1x8

35Kg - 1x8

30Kg - 1x8

pumped up after this..

*Toe Press (calf raise on leg press)*

80Kg - 3x10

did this cause someone was on the smith machine but it wasnt as good! and fvcked my next exercise lmao

*Lying Leg Curls*

30Kg - 2x10

25Kg - 1x8

got p1ssed off as it was doing what it did before and worked my calves more than my hams!! only time i get it right is when i do heavy standing slow repped calf raises lol so after getting p1ssed off i left lmao

chuffed with the 120kg! majorly chuffed, and i think that means i won bri does it not :whistling:  ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well you actually faild 115 mate. WHOOPSIE! Nah just jokin well done mate. If i wasn't doing westside i would've tried it already but I had to wait until i got back round to squats lol.

EIther way a deserved win. So that's 1-0 to you... See you at 130.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yay! thanks mate, thinking about it if i got my DL on par with yours id be close with your total  my totals at 325 now thanks to that squat!

75x1 - bench

120x1 squat

130x1 deadlift


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate that's good! Well done.  Mines only 365.  Mike is on 400 the bastard! Oh well I'll be up to 385 tomorrow after i squat! Need to do something about my dl as well. :S


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Bunch of strong, young [email protected] :lol: (doubt I could of said small :lol: )

Nice one on the squat PB Ryan, good work mate!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know i seen! lol well least youve got all your lifts into 3 figures tho! lol i just got one little weak point lacking behind with 2 gay figures lol, did you see the thread in the strength and power section about martin browns triumph at the british PL championships, he got a 1000KG total! theres a vid of it all aswell its insane!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

im telling you mate its the chippys these days there all roaming with test/tren etc :whistling: :lol: cheers spriggen  hmm about the small part, how tall are you :lol: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah i saw martin brown's thing. Absolutly insane!

Thanks Spriggen! (If it was aimed at me too lol)


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh and don't worry about the bench Ry, it'll get there. Mine was a weak point for ages too, just keep on keepin on.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully! think by the time my holiday comes i should hopefully have about 85 i think


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one man! I'm sure you will


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Waheyyyyyy well done mate, told you you'd get it, plus more!! Damn I've got some work to do, I'm only 15kg ahead on squats lol. PB's will be smashed lef right and centre though when I'm bulking babyyyyyyyy 

Nah but well done man, I'm proud


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yay! thanks mate, thinking about it if i got my DL on par with yours id be close with your total  my totals at 325 now thanks to that squat!
> 
> 75x1 - bench
> 
> ...


OMG Ryan you are catchin up to me :whistling:

Impressive sqauts  were they high box ones, were legs to parallel....


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes I was speaking to the both of you :lol:

Ryan I'm probably about 5'8 mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Waheyyyyyy well done mate, told you you'd get it, plus more!! Damn I've got some work to do, I'm only 15kg ahead on squats lol. PB's will be smashed lef right and centre though when I'm bulking babyyyyyyyy
> 
> Nah but well done man, I'm proud


lmao i'l beat you on one lift soon enough  , thanks mate :beer:



Callofthewild said:


> OMG Ryan you are catchin up to me :whistling:
> 
> Impressive sqauts  were they high box ones, were legs to parallel....


whats your total :whistling:  ? lol

thanks, no its parallel check the vid numb nuts  lol



Spriggen said:


> Yes I was speaking to the both of you :lol:
> 
> Ryan I'm probably about 5'8 mate


then you cant call me small cause im touching 6ft i think  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I'm 6 foot too. Ryan, I challenge you to beat me on one lift! I think squats would be your best bet, but good luck


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok i'l try over take you on it  lol aint catching you on deads and certainly not bench with your 120 ****ing cvnt! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ok i'l try over take you on it  lol aint catching you on deads and certainly not bench with your 120 ****ing cvnt! lol


Lol good luck mate 'cause when I've finished cutting I'm gonna be hitting the iron HARD, smashing PB's just you watch!! 

What's your aim on the squat by the end of the year?


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> then you cant call me small cause im touching 6ft i think  lol


This was my point :lol: :rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol good luck mate 'cause when I've finished cutting I'm gonna be hitting the iron HARD, smashing PB's just you watch!!
> 
> What's your aim on the squat by the end of the year?


we'l see mate  as bambi said im quadzilla :whistling: :lol:

don't know tbh, i think anything above 140  would be very happy with 150+ tho  lol you ?



Spriggen said:


> This was my point :lol: :rockon:


i dont know where i get my height from my dad was only an inch bigger than you and my mums about 5'7 :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah my target is 150kg mate. Fancy a race to a certain weight of your choice??


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Umm . . . Hello I think you are babyzilla


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah my target is 150kg mate. Fancy a race to a certain weight of your choice??


you can choose the weight mate and im game 



Callofthewild said:


> Umm . . . Hello I think you are babyzilla


and your gayzilla :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I think it'd be unfair to say 150kg 'cause I'm already 15kg ahead lol. Hmm maybe once I've finished cutting we'll see where we're both at and have a race to see who can add 20kg to their squat first?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds fair enough  lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well in the meantime Ry you're racing me to 130 

See you in hell bitch! Can't wait to squat tomorrow. Gonna put little old me in the lead again


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Well in the meantime Ry you're racing me to 130
> 
> See you in hell bitch! Can't wait to squat tomorrow. Gonna put little old me in the lead again


You hoping for 125kg mate?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

At least 122.5kg mate. I fvckin mean it too!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, good luck then mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

right then bri lets go! lol if you get that 122.5 i shal kill you  lol when you squatting mate?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You're a problem child with your calves :lol:

Though congratulations where due

Well done on the squat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know mate :lol: only time hams get worked right is if calves are hammered with heavy standing bb raises first lmfao

Thanks matey  not long till your in a good gym!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

chest and biceps..

*Chest Work*

*Decline BB Bench*

bar WU -1x10

45Kg - 2x5

47.5Kg - 1x5

50Kg - 1x5

55Kg - 1x5

60Kg - 1x5

65Kg - 1x5 *PB!*

was supposed to stop at 55 but wanted to keep trying! seriously think i could have went heavier (maybe 75/80?) but didnt have a spotter at the time so didnt attempt it as the 65 began to struggle slightly at the last 2 reps

*Incline DB Press*

20Kg DBs - 1x10

22.5Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x7 *PB!*

these really hit my chest well compared to the decline bench, love doing these now and chuffed on the 25's as last week i struggled with 22.5's!

*Cable X Over*

40Kg - 3x8

great pump afterwords

*Bicep Work*

*EZ Bar Conc Curls mixed with Standing Curls*

20Kg - conc 1x8 standing 1x8

repeated once more so 4 sets in total

*incline alternate hammer DB curls*

10Kg - 3x8 with a 2 extra reps each set with my left arm

*Ab Work*

*Hanging Knee/Leg Raises*

2x20 10 of each

*Cardio*

cardio kindov suffered today, started off and got 5 mins done on the treadmill but my calves began to really sieze up from the DOMS from sats leg sesh and got a bad stitch so left it, will do better tomorrow

good workout, really happy with the bench and db press! strength is coming up nicely


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good session mate, glad you had one anyway lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good for you love the Incline DB press as well. I like decline as well gets you used to heavier weight

Nice session


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks lads, michael when you talk bout decline are you meaning decline DB press ? or bench ?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

cheers for the spot today mate.can defo see an inprovement in you.keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

not a problem bud and cheers  , you down there bout that time most days now ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Decline Barbell mate was what i meant. decline db is a bitch getting the dbs in position so no go


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> not a problem bud and cheers  , you down there bout that time most days now ?


yeh mate il be down wednesday and friday from 4-4.30 ish. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> yeh mate il be down wednesday and friday from 4-4.30 ish. :thumbup1:


cool mate, i aint training wed but i'l jump down friday about that time :thumbup1: what you training friday? i got legs :thumb:



Bambi said:


> Decline Barbell mate was what i meant. decline db is a bitch getting the dbs in position so no go


yeah decline bb was ace, my strength on it was seriously unreal compared to flat lol, yeah ive seen folk do incline db and they had to get spotters to put the dbs up for them


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i got legs and shoulders friday mate.dont know whether to do squats or leg press like last week.i hurt my groin two weeks ago cause i didnt warm up doing squats.felt like one of my baws was gona pop out:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Whos this noobie . . . . . . .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> i got legs and shoulders friday mate.dont know whether to do squats or leg press like last week.i hurt my groin two weeks ago cause i didnt warm up doing squats.felt like one of my baws was gona pop out:lol: :lol:


lmao you knob :lol: do squats with me :thumbup1: i'l keep ya right! lol



Callofthewild said:


> Whos this noobie . . . . . . .


steven is a lad who trains down my gym :beer:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ola stevie. Do me a favour and make sure ryan does his squats right


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do do my squats right you cvnt ! lol


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Back and triceps today..

*Back work*

*Deadlifts*

60kg WU - 1x10

80kg WU - 1x10

95kg - 5x5

All sets felt quite easy tbh, all were touch and go, no slow lowering

*Chins*

BW - 4x5 almost dead hang

*Cable seated row*

40kg - 1x10

45kg - 1x10

50kg - 1x10

*Drop set*

40kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

*Tricep work*

*Dips*

BW + 15kg - 1x7 *PB!* 1x5, 1x6

BW - 1x10

*1 arm underhand tricep pulldowns*

20kg - 3x8 each arm

Great workout, chuffed with the dips and how easy the deadlifts felt


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one you strong lil bastard


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankyou you strong big bastard  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol. What you got next mate? I've got chest and delts tomorrow, hoping I'll be ok. My shoulder's been niggling a bit these past few days, dunno wtf I've done to it. Hopefully after warming up a bit it'll feel better!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got rest day tomorrow and shoulders on thursday  hope my strength is back up with them! Lol unlucky with the shoulder, just warm up light and do some shoulder stretches hopefully that should help


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool. Yeah it's weird when you get random little injuries and don't know where the fvck they came from lol. Think it might of been from wheelbarrowing loads of cement onto a path lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thankyou you strong big bastard  lol


your welcome but what for?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice workout Ryan; but wheres the ending cardio....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhh people licking ur bum again jimberton.

im replying to all your posts.

coz im f*cking sad :surrender:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cool. Yeah it's weird when you get random little injuries and don't know where the fvck they came from lol. Think it might of been from wheelbarrowing loads of cement onto a path lol.


Yeah could be from that lol hopefully to too serious 



big_jim_87 said:


> your welcome but what for?


Ha funny guy! Lol



Callofthewild said:


> Nice workout Ryan; but wheres the ending cardio....


Cheers and had no time for it, was going up to the gfs so will go out a 5 mile run tomorrow evening  gona start doing this twice a week anyway!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh people licking ur bum again jimberton.
> 
> im replying to all your posts.
> 
> coz im f*cking sad :surrender:


licky licky


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol have a look at this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/106685-bench-press-legend-lol.html


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao jim thats some funny sh1t :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

strong lifts buddy, i'll be sure to keep checking in every now and again,

what do you weigh atm? also when'd you turn 17? best of luck buddy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers pal, weights about 12st 6 i think? and 17 on friday :thumbup1:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nice (Y)

well i'll give you my birthday wishes now as i doubt i'll be on friday 

Have a good 17th buddy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy bday for tomorrow mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankyou buddy


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Happy bday big man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Happy bday big man


Tomorrow matey  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, for tomorrow then!  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

shoulders today

*shoulder work*

*Seated DB Press*

20Kg - 3x8

easy reps, gym was seriously packed, power rack, max rack and smith was in use so did these first

*Side Lateral DB Raises*

10Kg - 3x8

these felt good, must have only had about 30 seconds or less rest between sets and the reps were controlled, gona move up to 12.5's next time

*Smith Machine Seated Military Press*

bar WU - 1x10

50Kg - 3x5, 1x4 (couldnt reach the lock out)

45Kg - 1x4 (again couldnt reach the lock out)

lowering the bar to neck level and back up, felt good but annoyed on the not locking out lol but still chuffed to push 50kg considering it was 3rd exercise

*DB Shrugs*

25Kg - 3x10

really slow squeeze on these as always, felt good :thumbup1:

*Ab Work*

*Weighted Crunches*

10Kg plate behind head - 2x20

*Cardio*

*Treadmill*

Incline 5, Speed 7.5, Time 5 minutes

was really fvcked after this :lol: more cardio needed!

ok workout, annoyed at how packed the gym was :lol:

gym tomorrow about 10ish for legs, home ready out for a late lunch with the family and my gf for my bday :thumb: frankie and bennys <3


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: nice cario you should have cranked the incline up to 10! That wud have made u dripppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i felt like i was going to die after that :lol: plus didnt have running shoes with me so wasnt comfy! will do incline 10 next time :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i felt like i was going to die after that :lol: plus didnt have running shoes with me so wasnt comfy! will do incline 10 next time :thumb:


Trust me incline 10 at 7kph is an experience :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

it probs will be! ive never really done incline untill now :laugh: except from when i did incline interval training lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao thanks buddy! nice choice of video :thumbup1: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, and happy bday!!!!


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

happy birthdayy baby<3 i'l be seeing you sooon!! xx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You never said your girlfriend joined up mate


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> You never said your girlfriend joined up mate


yeep :lol: .. he begged me:whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Staceyx said:


> yeep :lol: .. he begged me:whistling:


Ahh I see :lol:

So is he gonna convince you to train too?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate, and happy bday!!!!


thanks and thanks again  !!!



ruaidhri said:


> happy birthday ryan


thanks mate 



Staceyx said:


> happy birthdayy baby<3 i'l be seeing you sooon!! xx


thankyou gorjiss  <3 yess you will! xxx



Bulkamania said:


> You never said your girlfriend joined up mate


you werent on last night when she joined  lol


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ahh I see :lol:
> 
> So is he gonna convince you to train too?


he keeps asking me to come to the gym with him so il start soon that might shut him up:innocent: hehe


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Staceyx said:


> he keeps asking me to come to the gym with him so il start soon that might shut him up:innocent: hehe


awwwwwwwww how sweet :lol: :lol: :lol:

Check out my journal Stacey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Staceyx said:


> he keeps asking me to come to the gym with him so il start soon that might shut him up:innocent: hehe


yay  and it wont :innocent: i'l be shouting insulting encouragement to you :bounce: and you wont be doing CV and ABS all day long either :tongue:  lol


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> awwwwwwwww how sweet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Check out my journal Stacey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


haha<3 i willll dooo i'm just starting to get used to how to work this thing lol xx


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> yay  and it wont :innocent: i'l be shouting insulting encouragement to you :bounce: and you wont be doing CV and ABS all day long either :tongue:  lol


no way am i hitting the weights! i dont want musclesmg: i just want to tone up my little 6 pack ok? :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fartooskinny said:


> who tall are you Ryan?
> 
> taller than bradd pitt?


please dont come in my journal and post about your brad pitt fetishes you troll so will you politely please fvck off thankyou :beer:



Staceyx said:


> no way am i hitting the weights! i dont want musclesmg: i just want to tone up my little 6 pack ok? :tongue:


ye wont get muscles by lifting one weight :lol: ye needty do the diet malark and all that to get muscle so your ok on that sense! lol i'l get it back for ya dont worry  ohh and a bit of advice babe, done use that "tone" word here :lol:


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

i suppose but me & weights? ye kidding im just a wee thing lol & ooooo sorry boss! why not aniway haha:confused1:


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> And there's no such thing as "toning up" muscles, thought ryan would have told you that :tongue: :lol:


just seen this:lol: i see i see, im a learner what can a say:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Staceyx said:


> he keeps asking me to come to the gym with him so il start soon *that might shut him up* :innocent: hehe


if that dnt work try a tit in the gob

see ryan buddy i got your back! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so lol theres a guy in the gym stacey whos built like a brick sh1t house and hes about 5'4 lol you'l get used to it once i get you in the swing of things  you WONT look manly trust me lol for one you aint looking better than me :lol:

and cause you cant "tone" a muscle up lol you can strip the bodyfat to see the muscle 

and ruaidhri i would have tried but it seemed pointless at the time :innocent: :tongue: lol


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> if that dnt work try a tit in the gob
> 
> see ryan buddy i got your back! :lol:


as if that doesnt happen all the time aniway! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fartooskinny said:


> The first rule of bad jokes is you dont talk about bad jokes..
> 
> Yeh I was just pi$$ing him off for a laugh but I wondered his height in relation to his weight/stats
> 
> AS he could be 5'5 or 6'3 makes a big difference


height probs just shy of 6ft, weight duno tbh getting done tomorrow



big_jim_87 said:


> if that dnt work try a tit in the gob
> 
> see ryan buddy i got your back! :lol:


tit in the gob would be good and shall happen tomorrow 

yeah man <3 jims my right hand man :rockon:


----------



## Staceyx (Jul 27, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Well, basically, you can't spot reduce fat. Millions of people believe you can but you can't. That means you can't reduce fat only in specific areas by targeting those areas specifically or whatever.
> 
> E.g. girls usually want to "tone up" their arms or legs, but you can't just lose fat in those areas no matter what. Another example, many guys try to "tone" their abs by doing situps it just doesn't work like this. I mean how stupid would you look if you had an awesome 6 pack and were fat everywhere else :confused1: :lol:
> 
> ...


no no no i get ya:thumb: so much simpler when you put it like that! thanks for helping me out:innocent:x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

and thanks for explaining it easier than i probs would have mate :lol: i would have just fvcked her head up trying to explain it lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Staceyx said:


> as if that doesnt happen all the time aniway! :whistling: :lol:


good girl! :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy birthday you big tosspot!

Enjoy it buddy!! :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankyou mateyy :beer: !

Will enjoy it, frankie and bennys at 3 for a late lunch :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I went there last week (or this week, can't remember PMSL) and ordered using a white board, think I brightened that waitress's day up considerably :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why the fvck did you do that :lol: ?


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate, hope you have a good time whatever your plans are


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks bud, not much planned, out for lunch in an hour and a half then the nrs is staying all weekend and thats bout it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope you're enjoying it bud take care


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy birthday big man.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Why the fvck did you do that :lol: ?


Mate bought a white board, marker and eraser for no reason whatsoever...

and it was fun


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

happy birthday gayboy:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Todays workout.. Chest and biceps

*Chest work*

*Flat BB Bench*

Bar WU - 1x10

60kg - 5x5

Felt quite easyish, up by 2.5kg next week

*Incline DB Press*

22.5kg DBs - 1x8

25kg DBs - 1x8

Tryed second set and failed it :confused1:

24kg DBs - 1x8

Felt good, really love these they hit my chest amazingly!

*Cable Crossovers*

40kg - 1x10,1x9,1x10

*Drop set*

30kg - 1x8

25kg - 1x8

20kg - 1x8

Felt an immense pump in my pecs after the drop set!

*Bicep Work*

*EZ bar concentration/standing curls*

17.5kg - 1x8 conc curls then same on standing but super slow

Done twice so 4 sets all together going 1 conc 1 standing then repeat

Really like this mix, gets my bis nice and worked

*Incline alternate hammer db curls*

10kg - 3x8 with 2 extra on the left hand each set to try bring the strength up, also started with the left hand

*Ab work*

*Weighted/BW partial sit ups*

15kg plate behind head - 1x10 then 15 at BW

Same again but 5 with weight and 20 at body weight, back to 10kg plate next time

Good workout, felt great and really chuffed as the weight is on the up! Taken just before workout as usual its now sitting at 12st 13.4lbs! So almost at my target weight i wanted for the END of august at the START  ! Going to take some pics soon so watch this space


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Whats up dude...long time no speak...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nicw workout Ryan man 

But... wherez the photos...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

progression pictures, never mind the face in the first pic :lol: tried to keep the pics the same as the last time so frontal tensed and each arm shot, along with 2 back shots, lat spread and rear double bi, enjoy :rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Whats up dude...long time no speak...


yo man, where you been at ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice progress Ryan; see you got a bit of bacne comin....

Who's ears are bigger :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude your face in the first pic made me spit out a mouthful of chicken :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Nice progress Ryan; see you got a bit of bacne comin....
> 
> Who's ears are bigger :whistling:


yeah, gona go get sh1t off the docs soon to sort all acne both back and face,

leave me ears out of this :lol:



Bambi said:


> Dude your face in the first pic made me spit out a mouthful of chicken :thumb:


lmao! dont know what the fvck i was doing :lol: funny thing is i was standing in an empty bath taking those :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

definite improvement in shoulders arms and traps. keep it up. Leg shots?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah, gona go get sh1t off the docs soon to sort all acne both back and face,
> 
> leave me ears out of this :lol:


Lol my bacne is 100times worse.......... :whistling: dont like the lotions as it ultra dries out my skin

Yea ok you win on the ears then Ryan


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> definite improvement in shoulders arms and traps. keep it up. Leg shots?


thanks bud, couldnt get a right bit to sit it with my phone lol, i'l attempt again tomorrow as i just ate a big plate of spag bol and now cant be fvcked :thumb: lol



Callofthewild said:


> Lol my bacne is 100times worse.......... :whistling: dont like the lotions as it ultra dries out my skin
> 
> Yea ok you win on the ears then Ryan


i was thinking of getting them to give me the tablet things you can get, lad i know used them and is virtually acne free on his face although i dont know bout his back lol

stfu


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I heard an old wives tale once that drinking **** loads of water can clear up bacne....true or a load of tosh? Try it and see.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

since i was taking weights, update pics and what not i decided to do some measurements

current :-

Chest - 39"

Right arm - 14.3"

Left Arm - 14.2"

Right quad - 23.8"

Left quad - 23.3" ?!

Right Calf - 15.9"

Left Calf - 15.8"

as of last measurements (roughly 16th of june i think accodring to phone) :-

Right Arm - 13.8"

Left Arm - 13.7"

Chest - got down in phone 38.5ish" lol

Right Quad - 22.5"

Left Quad - 22.3"

Calves - 15.5"

so with that in mind measurements are up by..

Right and Left arm up by 0.5"

chest roughly up by 0.5" going by phone measurements

Right Quad up by 1.3"

Left Quad up by 1"

Right Calf up by 0.4"

Left Calf up by 0.3"

pleased with measurements so far, i can accept that one side can be slightly bigger than the other by say 0.1" or 0.2" but the fact that my quads are diff by half an inch p1sses me off! lol dont look bad but so all is good :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> I heard an old wives tale once that drinking **** loads of water can clear up bacne....true or a load of tosh? Try it and see.


it is true, worked for me at one point when i had real bad face acne last year, started drinking 2-3 litres of water a day and cleared up alot, i still drink about 2 litres a day but i wana aim for 4 but just never get it!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job man, can't believe how much weight you've put on. It's very noticeable well done.

Arms have improved ALOT imo. As have your delts and traps.

I don't know if it's the light but i think yo may have added some fat. Abs look smoother imo. Not that i can talk I'm gaining fat like it's going out of fashion. To be expected though as you're constantly in a kcal surplus.

Think you should change your avvi to the first pic as you look biggest I've ever seen you in that one. And your current one doesn't do you justice imo.

Great job mate. Wish I could gain as much weight as you!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate. Looking much bigger btw, especially in the first pic. Well done. Btw you're hoping to gain 15 lbs in 4 months? Surely a fair bit of that will be fat/water though? That's quite alot in 4 months!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ah sure whenever you gain muscle your always gonna gian fat


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I know mate, but gaining around a lb a week is mostly going to be fat or water IME. Unless you're genetically gifted, if you gained 15 lbs in 4 months, you'd be lucky if 2 or 3 lbs of that was pure muscle.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

i am genetically gifted lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Great job man, can't believe how much weight you've put on. It's very noticeable well done.
> 
> Arms have improved ALOT imo. As have your delts and traps.
> 
> ...


thanks mate appriciate it alot! tbh im not sure, i checked my abs out just there in my room and they looked ok but still not as cut as before, then down in the bathroom it was the same as in my room ? lol but tbh i think i have gained a bit of fat and i aint bothered bout it  stomach isnt bulging out like a beer belly so all is good!

might just do that :thumb:



Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate. Looking much bigger btw, especially in the first pic. Well done. Btw you're hoping to gain 15 lbs in 4 months? Surely a fair bit of that will be fat/water though? That's quite alot in 4 months!


thanks mate! and yeah, i aint bothered about the fat/water as i know this is a part of gaining muscle, and with it coming into winter i aint really gona have my top off much lol well except my holiday in 6 weeks time! aha so i just wanto hit as close to 190lbs as i can with as much muscle mass as i can  and its actually like 9lbs now as of weigh in today! 12st 13.4 is about 181.4lbs if im right ? but im gona just bulk bulk bulk up till xmas, then come january do a small cut to get a low bf starting point and bulk again on a lean bulk diet  well thats the aim anyway! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one man, 9 lbs isn't much 

Wow getting much heavier then, you only weigh 8 lbs less than me atm!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah but your more mass im more fat :thumb: :lol: tbh thinking about it, and not trying to sound to cocky my bf hasnt changed too much, abs still visable relaxed and look pretty cur when tensed in depending on decent lighting, starting a 5 mile run 4 times a week now to train for this half marathon as the cardio has been half assed for it :lol: so this should be good for dropping a bit of fat in the process!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol we're probably around the same bodyfat atm mate. Yeah I know what you mean mate, but don't forget water retention etc and fat also gets stored around internal organs and inside the muscles themselves. But as long as you're gaining it's all good man. Your strength has gone up loads since you started


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah id say your leaner mate, and i didnt know that sh1t! lol well tbh as long as i gain and bf doesnt rise much or atall i will be happy  def doing the cut in january tho! as i dont think theres a point in doing like 6 months bulking then like 2 months cutting lol id rather bulk as much as possible then cut


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good measurement increases mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy  !


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Can definitely see the improvements mate well done. Keep up the good work bud


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol true mate, cutting sucks :lol:

Hmm maybe, wouldn't say there's much between our bf% tbh though. I guarantee my legs are fatter though, they still look **** :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> Can definitely see the improvements mate well done. Keep up the good work bud


thanks mate  will do!



Bulkamania said:


> Lol true mate, cutting sucks :lol:
> 
> Hmm maybe, wouldn't say there's much between our bf% tbh though. I guarantee my legs are fatter though, they still look **** :lol:


well ive never cut so i dont quite no yet  lol and fook nos lol, i think i hold a bit more fat on my legs than anywear else tbh but ohh well!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice progress made there mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Todays workout was back and triceps

Did triceps first for a change today so i could give them a good blast!

*Tricep work*

*Dips*

BW + 10kg - 2x10, 1x7

Tris fried!

*Underhand tricep pushdowns*

15kg - 1x10

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

Tris even more fried! Felt great

*Back work*

*Chins*

BW 3x5

Sh1t chins today, might have been due to tris being first or the fact im sh1t at them :lol:

*Deadlifts*

60kg WU - 1x10

80kg WU - 1x10

97.5kg - 5x5

Think my form was a bit off today but not sure as not the same pumps as last time lol

*Cable seated rows*

45kg - 1x8

50kg - 1x8

55kg - 1x8

*Drop set*

40kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

Lats pumped to fvck

Job done! Was in the gym later tonight so didnt want to do cardio or abs cause i wouldnt get in till about this time just now lol only got in 50 mins ago! Ha

Going to do a 5 mile run tomorrow at some point about noonish so that will be good cause im looking forawrd to it!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice what grip placement you using for chins?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You ever try the seated shoulder press thats good.

Nice lifts mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Nice what grip placement you using for chins?


underhand grip, arms just wider than head width lol, mite have been cause i was on a diff bar tonight ? fvck nos lol



Callofthewild said:


> You ever try the seated shoulder press thats good.
> 
> Nice lifts mate


what dbs or bar?

thanks man


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seated press is good on the smith machine Ry, keeps the movement in 1 plane and if you're not used to it you can just lock the weight on the machine to save dropping it on your head


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its ok on the smith but the movemant just feels un-natural plus i feel its harder lmao, so i just do free bar in the power cage  but taper the weights up slowly so i dont do exactly what you said and drop the weight on my head lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

updates..

yesterday (wednesday)

went for a 5 mile run for a cardio, done it in 28 minutes 10 seconds, not bad i think for sh1t stamina, puts me at an average of less than 6 minute miles! aim for the end of august is 26 minutes or below to run it  going to be doing this 3 times a week now, probs monday wednesday and friday

today (thursday) shoulders workout

*shoulder work*

*seated mil press*

bar WU - 1x10

45Kg - 5x5

strength was good on this today, started bar at chin then pushed up locked out and back down, 1 rep and repeat

*Seated DB Press*

17.5Kg DBs - 1x8 easy

20Kg DBs - 1x8 pretty easy

22.5Kg - 1x7 struggled a bit and couldnt lock out last rep, musta been sat for like 10 seconds trying to lock out lol

really chuffed with the 22.5's! i think incline db press is helping the shoulder strength alot with db work

*1 arm side db lateral raises*

6Kg DB - 2x8 each arm

8Kg DB - 1x8 each arm

*Shrugs*

24Kg DBs - 3x8 slow reps

*Rev pec deck*

10Kg - 1x10

15Kg - 1x10

20Kg - 1x10

started off light to get the feel of it

im now helping my mates younger bro to train and hes started coming twice a week to the gym with me, so made up a full body routine for him to get him in the swing of things and show him all different exercises and while he was finishing off his workout as i had finished mines i decided to try the rev pec deck for the rear delts, and damn i loved it! gona do it more often :thumb: good workout, glad strength is back up gave me a good boost :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

POOOOOOO!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i dont smell that bad do i :whistling: ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout - legs

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

60Kg WU - 1x10

80Kg WU - 1x10

92.5Kg - 5x5

chuffed with these! did a 5kg jump this week due to not getting legs done last week and strength was still up so all good!

*Leg Extensions*

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

30kg - 1x10

*Drop Set x2*

20Kg - 1x8

15Kg - 1x8

10Kg - 1x8

done a double drop set today and the pump was fvcking cripling! loved it :thumb:

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise (smith machine)*

100Kg - 3x8

did these with 2 bits of wooden blocks stacked to stand on so a good range of motion, went right down then right up! calves felt amazing

*SLDL*

Bar WU - 1x10

50Kg - 3x8

decided to fling these in to work my hams more as i never feel there worked enough with just the leg curls, felt great, lowered the bar to shins then back up, legs locked out all the way, will get a vid of these next week :thumbup1:

*Lying Leg Curls*

20Kg - 1x10

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

*Drop Set*

20Kg - 1x8

15Kg - 1x10 (did 10 by accident lmao)

10Kg - 1x8

first time ive felt my hams really work and i loved it! leg day will be like this from now on!

great workout, loved every minute of it, pumps lasted ages for once and felt them once i got to my gfs house about 45 minutes later when walking up the stairs lol overall = amazing workout, loved the squats.. pendulum - witchcraft, what a tune to get you buzzing for an exercise :cool2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh and got a serious sweat on today to, god my back was ringing :lol: took a pic of the back of my vest i was wearing lmao will pop it up later to see how bad it was :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Legs are getting strong mate, well done


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one man great job! You're coming on great dude.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers lads, i love leg workouts, its my fav workout of the week :thumb:

below you'l see the pic i said i was gona upload with the major sweat i worked up lol i know its daft but its the worst sweat ive ever had on my back due to a workout!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good boy ryan startin to look like your actually doin stuff at the gym now  Na fair play that vest looks as drenched as mine does after gym!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheeky cheeky  lol probs cause i was super phsyced today and took less rest between sets along with an extra exercise


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

****ing hell man, that's some serious sweat :lol:

Damn, I wish I loved training legs! I think back is my favourite muscle group to train. Sweated the most I've ever sweated on Friday training back, was literally dripping off me lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know :lol: usually its just a line down my spine haha!

i like back too  tbh i love all my workouts! im just a serious gym addict  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Todays workout, chest and biceps

*Chest work*

*Flat bench*

Bar WU - 1x10

40kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

70kg - 1x5 *PB!*

80kg - 1x1 *PB!*

60kg - 1x10

So chuffed! Probs could have got another rep on the 80 but didnt want to chance the fail cause that 1 rep was a fvcker! Lol 70 went up so easy tho lol got them on vids and there uploaded but im on the iphone doing a quick update and wont be on the comp cause staceys staying so could someone look through for a link to one of my vids and post my 2 vids up please? Will be much appriciated and repped!

*Incline DB Press*

25kg DBs - 2x8, 1x7

Chuffed here, missed the last rep but fvck it!

*Cable crossover *

30kg - 3x8

Dropped weight and concentrated on a good squeeze, felt good

*Bicep work*

*Ez bar curls*

20kg - 3x8

*Incline alternate hammer curls*

12.5kg DBs - 3x8

These were weird cause it was the right arm struggling to rep it a bit this time

*Ab work*

weighted partial crunches - 10kg db x15

Crunches on a hypers bench - x25

Incline knee leg raise thing - x10

Great workout, loved every minute of it, broke my 1 rep max on bench! Mega chuffed! Aim is to get 80 out for 5 before holiday so got 5 and a half weeks to do it!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, knew you'd get 80 

So you want me to go onto Youtube and look for your vids?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

70kg x 5






80kg x 1






There you go mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Very good bench and good setup as well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks lads  and cheers for the favour jake  michael what you mean good set up? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

arched back retracted scapulae only thing was bring your legs closer to your body to create an even tighter arch. there's a video on youtube called dave tate's 6 week bench cure it's really helpful


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see, whats my scalpulae again? Lol thats usually the way i try to bench but sometimes ends up just flat down lol, will try that with the legs next week cheers mate, ive saw it posted but never fully watched it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, liking the slow negatives! Very well controlled, great form.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah, liking the slow negatives! Very well controlled, great form.


X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

reps on 80kg next week easy mate


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

getting bigger! must of been working hard.

rember to keep a slight bend in your arms at the top of your bench too and not lock out your arms. That way your Chest is under constant resistance


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

@bulk and snakebulge, cheers lads, i try to

Keep my form as good as possible

@RACK might try it, although might just go back and do the usual 5x5 i do as that was kindov a 1 off max out session lol got 5 weeks before hols and wana progress as quick as possible, will be doing

65kg 5x5 next week then 67.5 the week after, then

70 then the week i am going away i will max out and aim

For reps on the 80 and maybe even try 85 or 90  well thats the plan anyway!

@reckless, cheers for the compliment! And i know this but i dont think it really matters imo as you are going back into the negative less than 5 seconds after locking out so still keeps it under tension if ya get me?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just checked your vids, good form and control mate. You probs could have got another 1 or two on the 70!

Think I need to get some vids up at some point. I've not done flat bench in about 6 months tho :/.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Ry.

As said well controlled neg :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Just checked your vids, good form and control mate. You probs could have got another 1 or two on the 70!
> 
> Think I need to get some vids up at some point. I've not done flat bench in about 6 months tho :/.


Cheers mate, i probs could have tbh but since i was going to try the 80 i stopped at 5, i was actually really surprised at how light it felt lol then the 80 just felt so much heavier some how lmao

Yeah you should ease back into it mate, you got a journal?



xpower said:


> Nice lifting Ry.
> 
> As said well controlled neg :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Today.. Back and triceps

*Back work*

*Deadlifts*

60kg - 1x10

80kg - 1x10

100kg - 5x5

Felt quite easy tbh, did what you said bambi and looked at a point on the celieng when

I DL'd and it helped me alot, feel it helped me

Keep my back straight so all was good!

*Chins (shoulder width underhand grip)*

BW - 3x8

Chuffed much!

*Bent over 1 arm cable rows*

Each arm :-

25kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

Felt good and gave a good squeeze of the lats when doing them and it worked well, did these cause someone was on the seated cable row and

I hate waiting haha

*Tricep work*

*Dips*

BW - 3x10

Couldnt find the belt thats usually next to the dipping bar along with the pole thing to put the weight on so just did BW dips, one thing tho sometimes when i push up on the dips i feel a twinge near my elbow, anyone know what it could be?

*1 arm tricep pushdowns*

10kg - 3x8

Might seem light but on the actual tricep station the bit where the cable rolls through is fixed and doesnt move so its alot tougher

*Ab work*

Weighted partial crunches - 12.5kg DB 1x10

Crunches on hypers bench - 1x30

Incline knee up leg raise thing - 1x10

Great workout, loved it, cant wait to get my deads higher cause they felt really easy!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Today.. Back and triceps
> 
> *Back work*
> 
> ...


Good work on the deadlifts!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate! That pointer you gave about focusing at a point on the celing (sp) really helped mate thanks for it!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good session mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Cheers mate, i probs could have tbh but since i was going to try the 80 i stopped at 5, i was actually really surprised at how light it felt lol then the 80 just felt so much heavier some how lmao


Yah doing chest/tris tomorrow, so may do bench and give it a shot. I've changed my training though, everythings slow controlled for full muscle stimulation. I like to change up between strength and bbing training though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah give it a bash mate, what do you usually do for chest?

Btw i would have wrote something in the reps but my

Iphone doesnt let me :lol:

Cheers bulk


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah give it a bash mate, what do you usually do for chest?
> 
> Btw i would have wrote something in the reps but my
> 
> ...


Lol all gd m8.

And before I was doing...

Flat db press 4 sets

incline smith 4 sets

incline flyes 3 sets.

Atm it varies tbh gonna change it up. I'll post up what I decide to do tomorrow though.

I've got a journal but not posted in it in a long while lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds a good sesh, i prefer db press on incline.. Ye should get posting again then

I dont need to worry about catching up lol so tomorrows totally changing yeah?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Sounds a good sesh, i prefer db press on incline.. Ye should get posting again then
> 
> I dont need to worry about catching up lol so tomorrows totally changing yeah?


Yah tomorrow will have a change in pattern. Before I was hitting it heavy as fk but now im aiming for total muscle stimulation, so intensity is going to be as high and hard as possible, literally making every set count.

I hit a slight plateuo, so the idea is to get around this by changing training variables, not so much exercises, but intensity, rest time, swapping things about etc.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So probs just bit lighter less rest kindov thing? And when you say variables you just meaning the likes of incline for decline etc?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah pretty much working with heavy weight still, for example I usually do the 42 kg dbs flat for 15/16. Instead use a much more slower range of motion, focusing on squeezing the pecs so I'd get 8 tops instead lol.

Updated journal with a progress pic.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats some nice db pressing mate, sounds a good plan 

Sweet, got a link cause im lazy :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> i know this but i dont think it really matters imo as you are going back into the negative less than 5 seconds after locking out so still keeps it under tension if ya get me?


You got to protect your joints though too mate which is another reason to keep them soft and not lock them out. IMO i think your doing really well. Keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True mate but can take the fish oil tabs to keep the joints in check  lol

Cheers mate! Bulking till january then a small cut to

Get the abs out then lean bulk all next

Year from about march probs :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work Ryan


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I find rest/pause work well too mate, really good for getting pumps going


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Where do you rest/pause? End of positive or end of negative?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rest at peak contraction mate, 2secs is long enough to hurt


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know, woo i got shoulders tomorrow :thumb: love a good shoulder workout :tongue: want my mil press to go up up up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

updates..

yesterday (thursday) shoulders

*Shoulder Work*

*Seated Mil Press*

bar wu - 1x10

47.5Kg - 5x5

felt ok struggled slightly last reps on last set

*Seated DB Press*

20Kg - 1x8,1x7,1x7

same next week till 3x8 is all out

*Seated Lateral DB Raises*

5Kg DBs - 3x8

these felt good, strict motion

*DB Shrugs*

25Kg - 3x10

*Rev Pec Dec*

20Kg -3x8

*Ab Work*

weighted crunches - 10kg DB x 10

sit ups on hypers bench x30

incline knee leg raise thing x10

done and dusted, felt good, good ab burns and delt pumps

today.. leg workout

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

60Kg - 1x10 WU

80Kg - 1x10 WU

97.5Kg - 5x5

got really fatigued on these compared to usual ? last week was fine but today i was dying after the third set :confused1:

*Leg Extensions*

20Kg - 1x10

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

*Standing BB Calf Raise (smith machine)*

100Kg - 3x8

*SLDL*

Bar to get used to it x some

50Kg - 3x8

forgot to film it! will get it done next time

*Lying Leg Curls*

20Kg - 1x10

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

*Drop Set*

20Kg - 1x8

15Kg - 1x8

10Kg - 1x8

hams were pumped major at the end! felt great, dissapointed at getting fatigued so soon on squats but oh well i still pushed all the reps out!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate legs are so god damn strong now!

Shame you didn't film SLDL's my man. Woulda like to see that!

Nice one.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know! had my mates younger bro in too but cause he was bugging me after every set he did and he was finished i flung him on the cardio :lol:

hams are not very flexible tho as i only just got the bar to knee level

yeah legs are a strong point for me :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice session's mate! Legs are getting very strong, 100kg next week?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy! yeah mate  next week then the week after will be doing legs but the third week i will be leaving legs out as that is the week of the half marathon and fvck trying to run 13.1 miles with serious leg doms :lol: then i'l probs only have another week after that cause holiday is 2 weeks after it so dont know yet wether i am going to workout the week of my holiday lol if i do the week before legs will be on the friday then start the workout week on sunday and finish on thursday cause i obviously cant workout friday haha doubt i wana go a 5 hour flight with leg doms but we will see! if i dont workout the week of my holiday i should hopefully be at 105kg for 5x5 and if i do hopefully 107.5!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice man, awesome lifting. BUT....My cut it over now buddy. You know what that means....

PB city baby!!!!! :lol:

You aint catching me on the squats!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

remember thats if all goes to plan and strength keeps pushing up :lol: !

and yess i will dont you worry  i'l catch you on something mate :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol we'll see mate 

My squats stalled on 120kg for ages. I want 150kg by xmas


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

we will  id be happy with 130-140 by xmas for a good clean rep :thumbup1: you should get that no probs mate! is your squat not at 135 just now?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, still 135kg. 50kg behind my deadlift ffs :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah but its normal for your squat to be behind your deadlift! least you got a good deadlift mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah but 50kg's a bit much lol. My bench will be overtaking my squat if I'm not careful, I'll be like Bri :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah but its normal for your squat to be behind your deadlift! least you got a good deadlift mate


Until a few weeks ago my squat was better than my deadlift ... :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah but your squat's just awesome Chris


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

and my bench is trailling behing lol - must sort that out!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah but 50kg's a bit much lol. My bench will be overtaking my squat if I'm not careful, I'll be like Bri :lol:


lmao oh yeah his squat and bench is on par! lol



Callofthewild said:


> Until a few weeks ago my squat was better than my deadlift ... :whistling:


yeah but youve got freakky strong legs!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude my deadlift is 75kg ahead of my free squat. don't complain


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate, still 135kg. 50kg behind my deadlift ffs :lol:


theres 60kg between my squat and dead lmao! dont complain you big beast :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah but 50kg's a bit much lol. My bench will be overtaking my squat if I'm not careful, I'll be like Bri :lol:


OI OI!!! :laugh:

Haha... :thumbdown: I need to sort it out seriously, my lifts are waaaaayyy not in proportion with one another..

No need to take the ****!

Btw Jake I'm riddled with jealousy after seeing your new back pics on FB.

pr**k.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

Nah don't worry man, my lifts are out of proportion too!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

My lifts are ok except id wish my deadlift was up by about 40-50 kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Keep up the good lifting ryan!
> 
> And man up and squat before your flight! I actually HATE plane journies with a passion, extremely uncomfortable, can never get to sleep on them and when I do I wake up with several knots in my neck :cursing:
> 
> ...


i will do indeed mate!

probs will tbh cause i think the last week before my holiday will be a max out week :thumb: see where my strengths at!

im the same with landing and takeoff its so fun :bounce: :lol:

and ohh i know :lol: my step dads 6ft 5 and he was funny to see him in there haha, and cocky fvcker  well i might be joining you if i get where i want to be :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

When and where are you going again mate? I'm leaving tomorrow, well early Tuesday morning actually. Gonna train now in a minute, guns blast babyyyyy :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Turkey, gumbet in bodrum 17th sept  4 weeks on friday coming! Nice mate how early is it? Where you off to is it south of france? This is a late workout for you mate! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I know, it's because I went down the pub to watch the footy at 3.30 lol.

Ahh sounds good mate! Yeah it's QUITE near to Toulouse. Me and my mate will go there for a night out on Friday or Saturday probs. Have a look at the French talent :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see! p1ss up workout woop woop  :lol:

nice one! france is awesome, although ive only been when i was youngerish and it was to disney land its still ace :lol:

just downloaded a sh1t load of drum and bass songs for the gym  prodigy and pendulum mostly! just listening to propane nightmares by pendulum, i wana lift weights now!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol awesome mate, just posted my workout up anyway. And nah it wasn't a p1ss up workout, I drank coke today because I trained as soon as I came home


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good lad keeping it clean i see  lol whens your flight out ?


----------



## philyb (Jul 27, 2010)

what are pb lifts like now mate? just saw the start of your journal have they come on much?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

squat is up to 120 for 1, bench is at 80 for 1 and deadlift is 130 for 1 but i think i could get at least 150 on it maybe more, used to do standing mil press and struggled alot with it funnily enough, 30kg was a struggle, now i do seated and can do 50kg for 5 lol

strength is still going up tho, using 5x5 on all of them has really helped, repping out 65kg on bench tomorrow, then 102.5kg on deadlifts on tuesday (most likely wednesday cause its the gfs bday plus i gotta go up to a company in the morning) then 50kg mil press on friday most likely and 100kg squats, all aiming for the full 5 sets of 5 

thanks for popping in pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

7AM Tuesday :lol:

But gotta leave the house at 2


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter mate :lol: my flight to turkey was at like 8 am but got changed to about 11am i think so its all good :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

wait you gotta leave at 2 ?! how the fvck is that ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> wait you gotta leave at 2 ?! how the fvck is that ?


Got to travel down to Dover port


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta get to Bristol airport by 5AM to check in


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok i was wrong :lol:


----------



## philyb (Jul 27, 2010)

ye i just joined. i used a system 0f 8,6,4 reps to get my strenghth up and just upped the weight each set as much as i fort i needed. i upped my bench by about 30kg in about 3month like tht,instead of 12-15 rep training.

alao do cleans helped my deads loads aswell.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Got to travel down to Dover port


flight mate 



Bulkamania said:


> Gotta get to Bristol airport by 5AM to check in


gutter mate  can you not fly from wales?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah mate, no flights from Cardiff for some reason. No sleep tomorrow night 

:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

philyb said:


> ye i just joined. i used a system 0f 8,6,4 reps to get my strenghth up and just upped the weight each set as much as i fort i needed. i upped my bench by about 30kg in about 3month like tht,instead of 12-15 rep training.
> 
> alao do cleans helped my deads loads aswell.


thats a nice gain on bench, whats your lifts at atm ?

never did cleans tbh, might do them for warm ups on either leg or back day 



Bulkamania said:


> Nah mate, no flights from Cardiff for some reason. No sleep tomorrow night
> 
> :lol:


gutter! sleep during the day ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, will have to! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i slept most of today :lol: only had like 100g of pro haha gona have a shake in a min just to get at least half way!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You lazy ****er :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey ive had fvck all sleep the past week so dont shoot me down for it :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol fair enough mate  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i hate how ive slept tho cause now im wide awake and im supposed to be in the gym for 9ish tomorrow :lol: god damn it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout.. chest and biceps

*chest work*

*Incline Smith Machine Press*

Bar x 10

50Kg - 5x5

had to do this cause power rack was being used, decline bench, and max rack lmao and didnt want to do flat on it cause i hate it so just did this then swapped the incline db press for flat

*Flat DB Press*

22.5KG DBs - 3x8

felt good, chest felt worked like normal so all was ok except the bench was wide so felt weird lowering down lol

*Cable Crossover*

35Kg - 3x8

felt great pumps!

*Bicep Work*

*EZ Bar Curls*

25Kg - 3x8

really squeezed it and felt great! first set and a half was strict and controlled but then it started to use slight momentum but hardly anything

*Incline Alternate Hammer Curls*

12.5Kg DBs - 3x8

felt great, used a bit of swing to get them up and keep it going so all was good!

in and out in 40 minutes, had to be as had stuff to do but still a good session

got to go see a guy at a company tomorrow about a possible apprenticeship and then will be doing back and tris, also been asked by a company to go do 3 days work experience for them next week mon - wed so thats maybe 2 chances for a job hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays sesson.. back and triceps

*Back Work*

*Deadlifts*

60Kg - 1x10

80kg - 1x10

102.5Kg - 5x5 = p1ss easy!

was rather chuffed today, got complimented by a guy on how good my form was so made me feel good!

*Chins*

BW - 1x8,1x6,1x6

most reps were dead hang for a second then back up, so pretty chuffed

*Cable Seated Row (v-bar)*

50Kg - 1x8

55Kg - 1x8

60Kg - 1x8

*Drop Set*

40Kg - 1x8

35Kg - 1x8

30Kg - 1x8

40-30kg felt really light today, really intrigued considering few weeks back it was alot tougher!

*Tricep Work*

*Dips*

BW + 10Kg - 1x8,1x7,1x9

*1 Arm Tricep Pressdowns*

20Kg - 3x8 each arm

real good burn in these!

good workout, loving my strength on deadlifts atm, cant wait to max out before the holiday!

also watched the A-Team tonight, was fvcking ace :bounce:

now just watching ladder 49 from 20 odd minutes in, its good!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

2 good workouts there Ry. Well done mate. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick question :-

Do you find that keeping a journal like this helps. I know it gets full a all sorts of other sh!t too but i'm finding mine reallly useful but only had it running a week or so? Just intersted to catch your thoughts.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> todays sesson.. back and triceps
> 
> *Back Work*
> 
> ...


if it was easy up the god damn weight!

and they will give you a burn but so will a dodgy ****... dnt mean its good for you? try cgbp or skull crushers?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> if it was easy up the god damn weight!
> 
> and they will give you a burn but so will a dodgy ****... dnt mean its good for you? try cgbp or skull crushers?


its upped every week slowly!

and it wasnt a bad burn it was a good one if ya get me? lol, never did cgbp before, might switch it in instead see how it goes,



snakebulge said:


> Quick question :-
> 
> Do you find that keeping a journal like this helps. I know it gets full a all sorts of other sh!t too but i'm finding mine reallly useful but only had it running a week or so? Just intersted to catch your thoughts.


yeah find it helps mate, plus if i feel form or something is sh1t i can video it, post it in here and get opinions on how to do it better, helps alot, plus the sh1t talk is all part of having a journal :thumb: lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Same as big jim if your doing the weights easy then up it... but out of all the exercises i'd be most cautious with dead lifts and make sure your keeping good form.. So many horror stories about from people i know


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> its upped every week slowly!
> 
> and *it wasnt a bad burn it was a good one if ya get me*? lol, never did cgbp before, might switch it in instead see how it goes,
> 
> yeah find it helps mate, plus if i feel form or something is sh1t i can video it, post it in here and get opinions on how to do it better, helps alot, plus the sh1t talk is all part of having a journal :thumb: lol


i understand mate but what in getting at at is a burn/pump what ever isnt allways what you need? heavy cgbp will stim more fibers in the tricep then cables? your after strength? cables never got any cnut real strong only heavy ass free weights did, its like leg extns they give a good burn but will not make you as strong as squats or leg press and the latter 2 dnt realy give me a burn more of a total fatigue


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

got some good strenth mate!

keep at it buddy!

also - will have to try one arm pull downs myseld on fridays sesh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Same as big jim if your doing the weights easy then up it... but out of all the exercises i'd be most cautious with dead lifts and make sure your keeping good form.. So many horror stories about from people i know


its easy yes but its not like hardly anyweight easy if you get me? i can get it up clean and controlled but still takes slight effort, thats the reason behind only going up 2.5kg a week, yeah i know what you meen im paranoid about my form on deadlifts!



big_jim_87 said:


> i understand mate but what in getting at at is a burn/pump what ever isnt allways what you need? heavy cgbp will stim more fibers in the tricep then cables? your after strength? cables never got any cnut real strong only heavy ass free weights did, its like leg extns they give a good burn but will not make you as strong as squats or leg press and the latter 2 dnt realy give me a burn more of a total fatigue


true true mate, might just fling it in next week but just work on the grip placement rather than worry about weight just yet, only go to maybe 20kg a side, dont know wether to do it on free bar or max rack tho?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> got some good strenth mate!
> 
> keep at it buddy!
> 
> also - will have to try one arm pull downs myseld on fridays sesh


tah mate, think id be good for about 160 on the deadlifts, hoping it will be higher by the time i try it!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work Ryan

PS got a free gym pass to David lloyds me being the nice person that I am... if you come through some time (maybe week after next as i am in leeds next week) we can be workout buddies

*cue walking on sunshine music*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers mate, and sweet thats awesome, so would that be the week at the start of september yeah ? if so will need to be set days cause im back at college that week and dont know my days yet! any idea how much cash i would be to get to edinburgh? lol whats the terms on the pass aswell ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Um,

The pass can be used 3 times within a week. You have to be over 18 so wear a moustache lol. I get back from leeds monday 30th night and am at work all day 31st so it would have to be wednesday onwards. Not sure how you get there from where you are but there's a bus that goes every half hour from glasgow (900) and it's £8.50 return :/


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you have to be 18 lol thats pretty sh1t! haha i look older in person tho so i should be fine  , they better not fvcking turn me down tho if i come all the way up :lol: , thats not that bad tbh, guessing it would be buchannon bus station?, my trains 7.50 return so its not that bad lol is it vaild for a while incase i couldnt make it up sooner ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It doesn't have an expiry date on it so it should be OK. It's not the one I normally train at but it doesn't say it has to be used in one place so hopefully it should be OK


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ask about if it can be used at one thats somewhere else tomorrow or whenever your next there, that way if it can be you said theres a DL inglasgow? That would be a fair compramise imo :innocent: lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet michael! Wherez my free pass . . . Ryan yea try those skull crushers there awkward but good. Nice work on the deads


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> its easy yes but its not like hardly anyweight easy if you get me? i can get it up clean and controlled but still takes slight effort, thats the reason behind only going up 2.5kg a week, yeah i know what you meen im paranoid about my form on deadlifts!
> 
> true true mate, might just fling it in next week but just work on the grip placement rather than worry about weight just yet, only go to maybe 20kg a side, dont know wether to do it on free bar or max rack tho?


free bar with a spotter? or set it up in a power rack/cage?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddyas long as form is ok then go up in weight. i just pick a weight i wana try on deads and see what i get lol if its non then ill know as soon as ther is enough tension in the bar.... you can just tell lol im glad you are taking the safe route but dnt lift too light i do deads in phases i was doing bent rows b4 this phase of deads and b4 i started doing them again my pb was 140kx8 now in the last few weeks of doing deads my pb is now 270kx8! if i only added that much weight a wk i would never have got my deads to that weight for that many reps.

its all about max effort but as safe as you can if its easy and safe its no good it needs to be tough and safe


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can see where your coming from jim, il give the weight larger increases each week, probs do 110 or something next week see how that goes then go from there,

And chris i ysed to do skulls but they dont do nothing for me lol so i will just do cgbp on free bar


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout.. shoulders

*Shoulder Work*

*Seated Mil Press*

bar x 10 WU

50Kg - 3x5,1x4,1x3

fvcking so annoyed with that! the 4 went up ok then the 5th wouldnt move! same on the last set with the 4th rep! ohh well still stronger so its all good :thumb: will stick to 50kg next week

*Seated DB Press*

20Kg - 3x8

finally got all 3x8! so will go up to 22.5kg dbs next week

*Seated Lateral Raises*

6Kg DBs - 3x8

these are rather tough when theres no momentum to be used!

*DB Shrugs*

27.5Kg - 3x10

hardly any rest between sets, felt good

*Rev Pec Dec*

25Kg - 3x8

ab circuit to finish

good session! chuffed strength is on the up with the mil press, although after i had finished my workout and was walking for the bus i felt a twinge in my neck and it was pretty sore to turn my head! fvck nos what it was but its died down now, was wierd


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do that mate when im working out 3 days, but cause it was summer and id be doing fvck all most days i thought id give 4 days working out a bash and i love it! although when i go back to 3 days i think it will be worked a bit differently, something like

chest/biceps/side delts

back/triceps/rear delts

legs and then maybe trap work to

fvck nos yet tho will think about it more next week when its closer to starting college lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Routine and weights are looking good Ry! Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you ever do any clean and press?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> you ever do any clean and press?


nope never thought of it tbh, they anygood ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Routine and weights are looking good Ry! Keep up the good work mate.


cheers mate, routine is just a rough guide line for a week on monday when im back at college cause its more convienient  will give your journal a read through tomos mate, been meaning to, got it subbed but cause ive been on the phone most nights i just cant be fvcked reading all that on iphone, so once im back on comp il give it a read over and follow from then :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate, routine is just a rough guide line for a week on monday when im back at college cause its more convienient  will give your journal a read through tomos mate, been meaning to, got it subbed but cause ive been on the phone most nights i just cant be fvcked reading all that on iphone, so once im back on comp il give it a read over and follow from then :thumb:


Thats cool. Be good for any advice you have to give mate. Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nope never thought of it tbh, they anygood ?


good if you ever think of doing a strong man comp


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> good if you ever think of doing a strong man comp


wont be good for me then lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

today - legs

*Leg Work*

*Back Squats*

60Kg - 1x10

80Kg - 1x10

100Kg - 5x5

felt great! last 2 sets struggled the last reps but all was good, think rest time between was 90 seconds max, not entirely sure lol just took a drink of water then walked up the gym and back down

*Leg Extensions*

30Kg - 1x10

35Kg - 1x10

40Kg - 1x10

*Drop Sets*

30Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

30Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

*Standing Smith Machine Calf Raise*

100Kg - 3x8

*SLDL*

60Kg - 3x8

vid of last set for form check, not sure its right but i felt it like it was ?






*Lying Leg Curls*

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

35Kg - 1x10

*Drop Set*

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

15Kg - 1x8

great session, loved it, loving squats atm, although was annoyed i forgot to put my new get me in the mood o pump iron song on my iphone! evanessance - wake me up inside, ohh well i packed shorts that had no side pockets anyway :lol:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i read a good few of the first posts then skipped to last 4

you seem to have made a good gain in lifting weight

well done

ever thought of doing a month of just bench squat deadlift i grew from that years ago then got used to doing it 3 times a week with the odd barbell curl and tri pushdown, the odd weighted dip etc etc

i did go onto powerlifting competing at amateur level and out of 5 comps 2 were team we came second

other 3 one was open i came fourth at 64k the winner was 19st

next 2 were lancs and cheshire and manchester and district in 98 i came first in both

just i put good size to work with ,after that i did a bit of bodybuilding and lost a stone as i went to 12 stone then down to 11 but looked bigger the powerlifting gave me something to work with.

next big step was diabetes so took 4 yrs to walk up hills and steps(sugars were 35 and going up had to stop work for a bit and doing the doors)

anyway good luck with it ryan and your gaining strength it seems well done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for reading mate, nah i aint really looked at doing that cause im training mainly for bodybuilding to hopefully compete one day, so size is the main goal just now, the strength is just coming along as i go, what do you do now? Any plifting or bbing?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

but thats what i was saying when i did powerlifing mmy size increased quicker than doing weights/ bodybuilding

always been thin now i find it hard putting weight on as diabetic the insulin burns it up

i'm more or less doing bodybuilding at mo

even got the oh to stop useless cardio and do some weights with me she's dropped a dress size in 3 weeks

my bench is roughly 7k for 6 reps

deads only 3rd time ive done them 2 sets of [email protected]

squat 100k for 2 sets of 10

leg press build upto 360k for 8 so prob 7 working sets on that one of 12 at each weight from 40k a side jumping 40k a time

thats the big lifts










trying to bulk up a bit i have to watch sugar levels as well so with eating etc check everything and use insulin its trial and error but i've got the hang of it

have trained since 22ish tbh i'm 39 now layed off 10 years thru diabetes

won 2 comps in past but my legs back then were as thin as my wrists are now

was a real 6-7 stone weakling so guess i've come a long way

all the best to you whichever route you go to i'll keep an eye out


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn that must be really hard to bulk up with diabetes, can you not just eat lots of protein source and more fats and lower carbs ? and only eat certain carbs that have low sugar levels? i do like being strong but bb'ing is what i want to do, if in maybe 10 years or so i have done bb'ing for a while and got really strong id maybe consider doing plifting then but for now its strictly size i want for competing in shows,

anyway, got work experience tomorrow - wednesday, start at 8am and finish at 4.45pm, god help me :lol: thank god my mum agreed to pick me up for a small fee! haha so since next monday im back at college and will be going back to 3 days working out i just decided to change back to it this week cause it will be easier, think the split will be this..

monday - back/triceps/rear delts

wednesday - chest/biceps/side delts

friday - legs and maybe traps but not sure

wanted to put back first in the week for a change cause im getting bored of monday being bench day lol so will be good! just going to formulate the workout just now so will post up momentarlily (sp)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

true enough, just hate when ive had all my energy taken out of me on say the chest then the triceps arent hit good, fact what am i saying they get hit secondarily on bench lmao yeah back to push pull legs it is me thinks

Monday - back/biceps

deadlifts

chins

db rows

seated hammer curls

barbell curls

Wednesday - chest/triceps/ delts

flat bench

incline db press

cable cross over

cgbp

dips

seated side lateral raises

rev pec deck

seated mil press or db press?

Friday - legs

back squat

leg extension

standing calf raise

SLDL

lying leg curls

thats what id probs do, whats the verdict ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Legs looks good, if you're squatting pretty deep which i know you do, yuor hams will get hit quite hard so I'd only do 2 sets each of sldl's and curls (assuming you usually do 3 sets of each?)
> 
> yeah i usually do 3 sets, although hams only get hit on squats depending on stance, i have done sumo squats before, well semi sumo and thats when my hams got hit hard, where as i squat just slightly past shoulder width so they aint hit as much
> 
> ...


yeah know what you mean there, probs do to much iso work if im honest looking back at it, been toying with the idea tho to try for a month on the madcow 5x5 programme where its bench squat deadlift every day see if i grow from that, might leave that for a while just now i think,

so taking those exercises out the split would be..

Monday - back/biceps

deadlifts

chins

db rows

barbell curls

Wednesday - chest/triceps/ delts

flat bench

incline db flyes

cgbp

seated side lateral raises

Friday - legs

back squat

leg extension

standing calf raise

SLDL

lying leg curls

looks a bit better looking it over, think all shall be good now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Looks much better
> 
> Whats your plan for reps, you gonna change exercises and/or rep range when you stall on somethin etc?
> 
> ...


compounds still gona do 5x5, anything else 3 sets 6-8 reps, if i stall then yeah i'l move it about probs, change exercises most likely, maybe up to high reps wont know till i stall lol

doesnt really matter the rep range mate if you eat the right amount of food you will grow, even if you were training for just strength but ate like a bodybuilder your body will go so no need to worry about missing out on hyertrophy mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> today - legs
> 
> *Leg Work*
> 
> ...


Well done mate pushing some good weights now... I was no way near your level at 16.. keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Well done mate pushing some good weights now... I was no way near your level at 16.. keep it up :thumbup1:


cheers mate  *17 * :innocent: *! *lol any chance user names can be changed :laugh:?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Only shoulder work you have is for your lateral delts, any overhead pressing in there? and why flies they're more of a 'pump' movement? If it works for you though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Only shoulder work you have is for your lateral delts, any overhead pressing in there? and why flies they're more of a 'pump' movement? If it works for you though


i'l probs be doing db pressing tbh, still toying around with ideas atm, dont think i want to do mill press this time round as after flat bench and cgbp i think it would suffer, and do you think so ? im not clued up to much on chest work i thought flyes worked the chest just as well as any other chest work?, not sure what to do, might keep the inc db press then if thats the case with them since front delts will get hit on it

as long as ive got back day sorted atm since thats tomorrow then its ok, i can toy with the chest workout tomorrow if need be lol but probs will change to inc db press because looking back, when i did x overs they didnt do much for my chest tbh in terms to flat bench and incline press

fvck it flinging inc press in instead, really like it anyway

and think i will put the db press in as i think the mil press will suffer alot


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> I know but different rep ranges hit different types of fibres so should probs do some higher reps too, but fvck it i like to lift heavy!


fvck it you will still grow so no need to worry!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Flat bench annhilates front delts i find. All big benchers have big front delts.
> 
> Also I read strict side laterals hit rear delts although I'm not sure how true it is.


i dont think it would hit the rear delts as much, i think if you swung with momentum it might and had your arms at 90 degrees if you know what i mean ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Flat BB Bench and Incline DB Bench works fine for me. Like ruaridh says my delts and triceps get hit pretty hard with my chest on the BB and DBs give me a huge stretch and pump in my chest.

Sometimes I'll put military press to start off with mainly because I'd like cannonballs for shoulders some day some day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah when i did they to for chest i felt spent, probs didnt need the x overs when i did them might do that tbh every 2 or 3 weeks do mil press first sounds like a good idea  just keep the db press in but when i dont!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So im up for my work experience, mums giving me a lift today so thats good, gona be back and biceps after the work so lets see if the workout suffers haha just had a bowl of wheatabix, tucking into a shake just now and a coffee to waken me up a bit will be reporting back tonight


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> damn that must be really hard to bulk up with diabetes, can you not just eat lots of protein source and more fats and lower carbs ? and only eat certain carbs that have low sugar levels? i do like being strong but bb'ing is what i want to do, if in maybe 10 years or so i have done bb'ing for a while and got really strong id maybe consider doing plifting then but for now its strictly size i want for competing in shows,
> 
> anyway, got work experience tomorrow - wednesday, start at 8am and finish at 4.45pm, god help me :lol: thank god my mum agreed to pick me up for a small fee! haha so since next monday im back at college and will be going back to 3 days working out i just decided to change back to it this week cause it will be easier, think the split will be this..
> 
> ...


i find a lot to do with diabetes hard lol

but just one more struggle in life i won't let overcome me or stop me training

and if you think about it bench press deadlift and squat come into both p lifting and bodybuilding

what i was trying to say was stick to very basics or maybe squat bench deadlift 2 ice a week for a few weeks or a month see how your strength goes then revert back to adding a few things in ideally you'll have to eat more

as for me sugars and that it's difficult as sometimes they even tend to go up ebven when i eat say steak and cottage chees or eggs on toast(only take insulin for the toast meself)as don't take it for protein but sometimes it still goes up.

will see what me specialist ssays next year

anyway gym time here now

good luck in your goals either way ryan


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi buddy just checking in, got back from holiday few days ago so will be back on here now! How you been getting on?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> So im up for my work experience, mums giving me a lift today so thats good, gona be back and biceps after the work so lets see if the workout suffers haha just had a bowl of wheatabix, tucking into a shake just now and a coffee to waken me up a bit will be reporting back tonight


Hope the work experience goes well Ry and you enjoy it buddy. 



thetong6969 said:


> i find a lot to do with diabetes hard lol
> 
> but just one more struggle in life i won't let overcome me or stop me training


You seem to be in the right frame of mind though thetong and good luck to you mate, i envy your outlook. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey rp! How was the hols bud? Things going good, weights going up and so is strength so its all cracking on nicely

Back from first day of work experience about half an hour ago, just going for a shower as i am majorly filthy :lol: then will be hitting the gym for back and biceps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok first day of new split.. Back and biceps

*Deadlifts*

70kg - 1x10

90kg - 1x10

Liquid chalk applied

110kg - 5x5 60-90 seconds rest max between sets

These were intense! Back was pumped to fvck, felt tougher a bit too so all was good

*Chins*

Shoulder width underhand grip

BW - 3x5 to dead hang for 1 second then up

Concentrated on lat contraction and they felt worked well

*DB Rows*

24kg db - 3x8

Were sort of strict but a bit of momentum used so going to go down to 22.5's next week

*Barbell curls*

Pre weighted bars

15kg - 1x12

20kg - 1x12

Did a wider grip this time and felt it more than anything ever before! I dont think using bars with close grip works as well for me

All in all the session was better being short and instense, loved it! Cant wait for wednesday now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

did chest tris and delts today

*chest work*

*decline bench*

65Kg - 5x5

struggled reps, fvck nos why, only did this cause one of the hook bits of the power rack i couldnt get the fvcking bolt off :lol: so just left it and set the decline bench on the lowest angle

*incline DB press*

25Kg dbs - 3x8

felt good, real nice stretch, were awesome

*CGBP*

35Kg - 1x8

45Kg - 2x8

this felt ok, wasnt sure on form, will check some vids on youtube later

*DB shoulder Press*

15Kg dbs - 3x8

felt good again but gave myself too little rest between finishing the cgbp and this so only went for 15s lol

*seated lateral DB raises*

4Kg dbs - 3x10

very strict, felt good

ab work to finish

was a good workout today, felt great, annoyed the power rack wouldnt budge but fvck it! was meant to workout last nite but gave myself a night to relax since i got a job! now an apprentice welder :bounce: start monday 8am! going to be great, also means i'l have alot more money for food! so after my holiday im going to change diet about, maybe upp fats and lower carbs, also add in more protein too, thinking 6 or 7 meals instead of 5 this time since more meals will be needed to sustain me through nearly 9 hour shifts lol

dont know wether to just wait till saturday for legs or just do it tomorrow and relax the weekend before working, think this would be best cause my leg DOMS usually last 2 days and dont want them on monday when im on my feet all day!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate. The seated lat raises are awesome, I much prefer them to standing where you can use a bit of momentum without even realising lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i know mate i do the same lol its better doing low weight strict than biggish weight momentumed imo lol whats your thoughts on the legs if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done on the workouts mate, you keep improving how you are you gonna overtake all of us! Bench is all I've got left! And I'm doing strength training!

With the leg workout, if you feel alright to do it tomorrow by all means do it, as long as you don't feel drained. But IMO don't wimp out of it a workout cos you may have DOMS on monday. lol. You're gonna have to lean to deal with that mate as you can't always schedule workouts around your job. I had to work tonight with the sorest lower back, hams and glutes and fvck me it made things harder lol.

Just gotta deal with it dude.

xxx

Well done on getting the apprentice mate I'm really happy for you.  Stick at it mate.

KIU. lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ryan did you get any asgt? cant remember what was said?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey ryan hows the training going? i find with the 5x5 2 mins rest inbetween a treat, i reckon if you are on 110 5x5 now, you should up to 115-120kg and give your self the 2 mins.

i love the seated laterals, usually stand up and forcde a few reps out when i fail on them lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Well done on the workouts mate, you keep improving how you are you gonna overtake all of us! Bench is all I've got left! And I'm doing strength training!
> 
> With the leg workout, if you feel alright to do it tomorrow by all means do it, as long as you don't feel drained. But IMO don't wimp out of it a workout cos you may have DOMS on monday. lol. You're gonna have to lean to deal with that mate as you can't always schedule workouts around your job. I had to work tonight with the sorest lower back, hams and glutes and fvck me it made things harder lol.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy! deadlifts is my aim to take over you on   lol!

true enough i'l man the fvck up! lol kindov want to train tomorrow as im really wanting to do legs! 102.5Kg squats for 5x5 is the aim :bounce:

thanks mate  its really going to help with the bbing as the diet can b decent and consistant now! lol gona be buying 20 quids worth of chicken each week then have 30 left for carb and fat sources along with some red meat i think  will do mate dont worry! going to be getting about 150 a week atm so all is good!



big_jim_87 said:


> ryan did you get any asgt? cant remember what was said?


not had anything yet mate, not even a missed package note, and actually i cant remember either :lol: i'l check pms see if anything is in there



warren_1987 said:


> hey ryan hows the training going? i find with the 5x5 2 mins rest inbetween a treat, i reckon if you are on 110 5x5 now, you should up to 115-120kg and give your self the 2 mins.
> 
> i love the seated laterals, usually stand up and forcde a few reps out when i fail on them lol


trainings going great mate thanks, getting stronger and gaining weight which is what i like! i'l be going for bigger increases in the deads weights now, going for 120 next week then 130 the week after for all 5 sets of 5, will give the 2 mins rest a try and see how that works, think that will be the perfect amount tbh lol

well im at too light a weight to fail atm but when they get heavier i think i'l be doing that lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks buddy! deadlifts is my aim to take over you on  lol!
> 
> true enough i'l man the fvck up! lol kindov want to train tomorrow as im really wanting to do legs! 102.5Kg squats for 5x5 is the aim :bounce:
> 
> thanks mate  its really going to help with the bbing as the diet can b decent and consistant now! lol gona be buying 20 quids worth of chicken each week then have 30 left for carb and fat sources along with some red meat i think  will do mate dont worry! going to be getting about 150 a week atm so all is good!


Haha, you'll have a tough time doing me on deads i think mate!

If you feel good for squats mate do 'em tomorrow! 5x5 on 102.5 will be v impressive. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Haha, you'll have a tough time doing me on deads i think mate!
> 
> If you feel good for squats mate do 'em tomorrow! 5x5 on 102.5 will be v impressive. :thumbup1:


never know mate! lol i'l try my best 

yeah fvck it im going to! lol hopefully i can get them all then next week its up to 105! good thing about me doing legs on friday is that the work finishes at 2 on a friday instead of quarter to 5 :thumbup1: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah i know mate i do the same lol its better doing low weight strict than biggish weight momentumed imo lol whats your thoughts on the legs if ya dont mind me asking?


Yeah true. You mean your SLDL vid? Just watching it now, looks good to me. I'm gonna start doing these on my leg day too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah actually meant training them today or not lol But thanks! Yeah i like them, im swapping my leg curls today tho to try reverse hypers see how they feel, just gona man up and do it! Gona get ready in 10 mins then leave bout 2.15 i think


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one 

And btw Evanescence - Bring Me To Life is great! I put it on a CD a few weeks ago


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one
> 
> And btw Evanescence - Bring Me To Life is great! I put it on a CD a few weeks ago


I still need to put it on my phone :lol:

Anyway legs worked today

*Back squats*

60kg - 1x10

80kg - 1x10

102.5kg - 5x5

Did what you suggested warren and took 2 mins rest between and it worked a treat! First couple of reps felt ok then the 4th i struggled and 5th but got them out with some grunting lmao! Was really spent after lol

*Leg extensions*

20kg - 1x8

25kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

*Standing smith machine calf raise*

90kg - 3x8

*SLDL*

60kg - 3x8

*Lying leg curls*

30kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

40kg - 1x8

Tryed the reverse hypers and they didnt work well lmao, good workout, chuffed with it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Also took few leg pics tonight so when im on the comp il upload the best ones


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

gd stuff, what you weigh now? you gaining? you should have lots of test floating around at your age so get eating and you will no doubt grow liek a weed.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

probs bout 13st 1ish atm mate, diets not been the best just now, been 150g of pro some days and 250 on others but now that i have a job diet will be better, just gona run this over atm of what i will be eating each meal, going to be starting it after the holiday cause i need the extra cash for spending money lol but once hols is buy i;l be spending 50 a week on food hopefully and will be something like 20 quid p/w on chicken, 10 quid on red meats then the rest for carbs and fat sources i think


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job mate well done.

I would like to be able to get 102.5kg for one set of five! lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just push yourself mate and you'l get there  , everyone has there strong points! youve got a great bench and iv got a decent squat  also your deadlifts good too! so just keep it up buddy and you'l get there my man! if we get to body power next year and go for a workout then i'l push you hard for a heavy squat!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks mate means alot.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No prbs mate, anytime


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to let you know mate your doing great, keep it up!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks matey! Got a long way to go but i will hopefully get there in time!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

did an 8 mile run tonight as part of getting used to long distance for the half marathon next sunday!! did it in 1 hr 30 odds but that was running at a pace to stay with my grandad, did the last 2 miles as he told me to go ahead and probs did it in about 10 mins or just over so aiming for about a 1hr 30 finish next week!

starting work tomorrow so wont be on this until later at night now lol i can stop wasting away on the computer! lol will still post up workouts etc and the occasional pic which i have just now, finally got leg shots done! lmao did these on friday just after leg workout, pretty sh1t looking but ohh well, legs hold alot of my fat on my body probs the main place..


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Legs are looking good mate. You've inspired me to take a few shots tomorrow lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Na don't put yourself down mate, can tell you have a decent amount of muscle there


thanks bud, there might be some muscle but i can admit theres a good bit of fat lol think its where i hold most of my fat, doesnt get me down or that just being realistic lol



Bulkamania said:


> Legs are looking good mate. You've inspired me to take a few shots tomorrow lol.


thanks mate, nice one! lol dont think weve seen your legs actually! lol get them up here :bounce: (no **** :whistling:  )


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol there's a reason for that, they look sh1t :lol:

Think they're around 24/25 inches atm, mine also carry alot of fat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its a cvnt aint it  ! lol mines are about 23.5'ish give or take and probs like 22" with less bf! lol still mate get them up :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

RY wish i had legs like that! They look awesome man!

Good job.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not increadilby great! Once there bigger and with less bf and seperations are ripping out then you can say that  lol

Off to work soon, got back and bis tonight and going for 120 deadlift for 5x5


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Ryan, just a fly by. Dont work too hard and save a lil something for those DLs. Squat 120kg 5x5 for me today.

Great journal mate, keep it up.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bloody hell man what happened to your legs!!!! Awesome work


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice one there ryan although and i aint having a go thought with your bodyweight you'd be lifting a bit more on squats

100k squats i can do easy for some reason 120k didn't move this week but i did go on to do a pb on leg press 400k for 10(starting off at 120k doing 10 reps all tthe way up adding 40 k a time)

me bench is slack though 75k deadlifts 130k max

but your legs look good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers guys! 1tonne i got plenty of energy for the gym  lol just a quick bite to eat and im off, and thetong no offence taken, i can squat 120 for 1 rep which was about a month ago and i aint maxed out since, probs maxing out in 2 weeks time for legs, would have done it next week but im missing legs maybe this weekend due to a half marathon im doing on sunday, but i think instead il just do them on thursday lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice legs sexy, 120 is a lot for our age!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks sweetcheeks x and yeah its good, want more tho! want like 140-150 squat and 170-180 deadlift by xmas, bench i wouldnt mind about 90kg for reps

back and biceps today

*Back Work*

*Deadlifts*

70Kg - 1x10 WU

90Kg - 1x10 WU

liquid chalk applied

120Kg - 5x5 vid of second set to follow

deadlifts were ok, form went slightly, back sat straightish wasnt a major arch, some sturggled reps regardless of what vid shows lol

attempted 160Kg after the 4th set just for the fun cause i felt confident, failed miserably lol went to pull it and got it off the floor but was only about 1-2 inches and my back felt weird doing it so just dropped it, got a vid of the failed attempt but not puting it up lol

*wide grip chins*

BW - 1x4,1x3,1x4

want to do these more as im ok at close grip chins, palms were facing away from me on these today

*DB Rows*

24Kg - 3x8 each arm, strict form, felt better than last week, may up it next week

*Bicep Work*

*Barbell Curls*

20Kg - 1x12

25Kg - 1x12

strict form, felt great!

*core work*

*Hyper extensions*

BW - 2x10

*Ab Crunches*

BW - 1x15

*Leg Raises on floor*

BW - 1x15

kept feet up at all times to keep tension there

great workout, grip went a bit on the deadlifts but i think that may have been due to working with my hands all day lol vid will be up shortly


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice workout matey. shame on the deadlifts but 4 sets at 120 is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

quite a jump form 120kg to 160kg , make sure you dont get an injury lol. i did 225kg for reps and still fornd 250kg ridiculasly harder.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Nice workout matey. shame on the deadlifts but 4 sets at 120 is nothing to sneeze at


thanks buddy, yeah i know, dont think i'l jump to 130 next week, maybe just 125 cause they were a bit of a struggle!



warren_1987 said:


> quite a jump form 120kg to 160kg , make sure you dont get an injury lol. i did 225kg for reps and still fornd 250kg ridiculasly harder.


yeah i know lol most ive went is 130 for a good solid rep and that was like a month ago so i thought id try lol thats the reason i dropped it tho cause i thought my back was gona put out!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

deadlift video..






incase your wondering what im doing when im puting more liquid chalk on, its cause i had small cuts all over my hands and it stang like a bastard rubbing it in! lmao your not supposed to even put it on just broken skin never mind cuts haha

anyone shead light on form ? i think its went a bit tbh


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sit back more onto your heels. Drive your heels really hard into the ground like you're trying to break the floor. Think about bringing the barbell to you.

TBH that weight looked pish easy for you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

will give that a bash next time, i think i realise now that is where i go wrong cause sometimes i feel like im going to fall back when i lock out lol and vids make any weight look easy, when i get into a momentum but on something like deads i can rep out like fvck but if i went a heavier single i would have struggled lol


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I would de-weight after each rep.

This will help you maintain good form, as you're re-setting your lower back with each rep.

Grip looks a touch wide, as does your feet spacing, but this is highly individual.

Try to envisage leaning back as you lift the weight, keeping your toes pointed up will help you get the feel of driving through the heels.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done man, great workout


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jake said:


> I would de-weight after each rep.
> 
> This will help you maintain good form, as you're re-setting your lower back with each rep.
> 
> ...


*feet are only shoulder width appart, just looks wider due to angle of camera*

yeah im gona do that next time  hopefully helps alot!

cheers bulk :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just watched the vid, that looked well easy for you! Can't believe how easy you're making it look lol. You could probably easily do 130kg for 5x5.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate looked easy don't lie!

Why don't you go dead weight though mate?

And form is fine imo.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Just watched the vid, that looked well easy for you! Can't believe how easy you're making it look lol. You could probably easily do 130kg for 5x5.


thanks mate! i might have looked easy but it felt tough lol, im still toying wether to go for 130 for 5x5 or not, will decide next monday, its either 130 or if im feeling weak 125 lol



Bri said:


> Well done mate looked easy don't lie!
> 
> Why don't you go dead weight though mate?
> 
> And form is fine imo.


felt tough but mate! my camera honestly makes vids look so much faster haha! i can admit i did fast reps but they were tough ones lol

what you mean dead weight? like stop on the floor for a second or 2 ?

and thanks buddy!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well you might as well just do 125kg next week then 130kg the week after? So you work up by 5kg each week instead of jumping up 10kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats what i was thinking about too. keep the incraments smallish so i dont plataeu too soon! lol think i'l do 4 sets at 125 then a last set at 130


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sometimes a good way to get over a weight is just go all out heavy. i was in a reall mood to puch it on back last session and instead of going up my usuall 2.5kg each set, i added what it would have been then upped by 20kg.

so instead of 185,195,205 i did 185,205,225.

always good to throw in a spanner now and again to shock the body


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thats what i was thinking about too. keep the incraments smallish so i dont plataeu too soon! lol think i'l do 4 sets at 125 then a last set at 130


pop in to ruaidhri journal i posted up some thing a few days back on how to warm up and only do one working set, take a look i think you will benefit from it?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i get what your saying mate, i dont think i need to do this just yet cause my lifts havent stalled and im getting them up with no hitching etc but will most likely do this once they stall!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> pop in to ruaidhri journal i posted up some thing a few days back on how to warm up and only do one working set, take a look i think you will benefit from it?


yeah i saw it, im ok on the 5x5 just now as the lifts are always going up, once the lifts become too tough i think i'l adapt your method mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the only thing i think with the 5x5 is tell me if im wrong lol but you warm up then pick a weight you lift 5reps for 5sets and only fail on set 5? now why waste all that energy on sets that are not any lighter then the fail set? it almost like wasting energy till you fail? its almost a pre-fatigue? the way i do it is to use that energy to warm up heavy and then smash a max weight set now if i hit 5reps on that set and failed i couldn't poss do another set of 5 with it and this is much better imo as its maximum effort maximum stress on the muscle in one set you need to cause max stress in as little time as poss and one work set will do that. just some thing to think about... maybe i didn't explain that well but if you wana know more i will be glad to tell you more about it mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i get what your saying mate and it does make sense sorta, i might give your way a try next week and see where i got from there, how would you structure it up ? reps wise etc?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

take a look at ruaidhri journal i think its all in ther on my deadlift day, thing is i use more warm up sets on deads then alot of other moves

now remember i can do a lot more reps with the weight im warming up with but i stop quite a few reps short its just to get the muscle ready to do the big lift, i would tend to do 10, 10, 7, 5, boom as many reps as i can with the weight i have chosen.

on the warm ups i may some times go as low as 4-3 reps but thats mainly on deads then my work set of 6-8 ish reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i get ya, so obv since i aint at great weights just now il probs aim for 140 for reps next week which i think i should maybe get, so say i did 60x10 80x10 100x8 120x5 then aim for the 140 for 6-8 reps? Look about right?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i get ya, so obv since i aint at great weights just now il probs aim for 140 for reps next week which i think i should maybe get, so say i did 60x10 80x10 100x8 120x5 then aim for the 140 for 6-8 reps? Look about right?


yep looks good if its deads you could do a few lower rep warm ups but its all about finding what you feel good with and what you think is best way to warm up for you i just find that this way i keep energy and strength and can lift heavier too you may even find you get more reps on 140 then you aimed for lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

for deads could just do 10, 8, 6, 4, booooom set? but just remember you want to feel like you have warmed up if you dnt feel like you are warm enough then do another warm up or 2 mate as you will fuk your self lol but its the same every time you go to the gym if you dnt warm up good your fuked lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you could do a 5x5 method to warm up like 60x5 80x5 100x5 120x5 then aim for the 140 as many reps as poss, you may find that if you only do 4-5 reps with the 140 you may be able to do another *heavier* set of 4-5 reps as a work set???


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I never really warm up that much, I just do usually 8 reps of an easy weight then move on to my working sets. I feel ready to go for the working sets so what's the problem? Just increased risk of injury?


yea injury risk is way higher if you did it that way plus a warm muscle is a more affective muscle so you may find by getting a little more blood in ther 1st you can lift more? and the risk is much lower


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like doing 5x5 so i think i could do something like do my warm ups then the main sets do 120 and taper up 5kg each set? But that will be after i try your way next week jim see how that goes first


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No workout today mate??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah buddy back to 3 days remember lol chest tris and delts tomorrow but so will update tomos night


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How come you've lowered the days?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cause im working 5 days a week now and its time comsuming going to the gym cause i dont drive, so take lessdays in and tbh prefering it, plus need to get to see the mrs and that would be hard if i was just work and gym lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Cause im working 5 days a week now and its time comsuming going to the gym cause i dont drive, so take lessdays in and tbh prefering it, plus need to get to see the mrs and that would be hard if i was just work and gym lol


You got that right mate - you have to live life as well as living bbing and you've got it sorted. You'll prob see better gains too now you've dropped it a little and become more focused as every workout counts. Plus, depending on how long you've been training that way - that change may do you the world of good. Hope the jobs going well.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right, didn't actually see you posting that you were going back down to 3 days a week, maybe I was in France when you did that lol. I found 3 days a week good, always felt nice and recovered but as I wasn't working at the time, I got bored. Was raring to go into the gym every day and didn't like having 4 days off a week so changed it to 4 days lol. I much prefer training Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday though as apposed to Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. You get more recovery days in between, plus after a day off I'm ready to go back in so having the whole weekend off bored me lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> You got that right mate - you have to live life as well as living bbing and you've got it sorted. You'll prob see better gains too now you've dropped it a little and become more focused as every workout counts. Plus, depending on how long you've been training that way - that change may do you the world of good. Hope the jobs going well.


Yeah thats it mate, will be so much better when i can drivetho! Lol and been doing the 4 day split for nearly 3 months so has been half 3 day half 4 day lol thanks buddy, second day tomos as i was at day release today, been good so far!

And yeah jake thats why i went to 4 day during the summer lmao due to not doing anything! Haha like 3 days but, think aswell that ive shortened the workouts and there more intense it may help me


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah thats it mate, will be so much better when i can drivetho! Lol and been doing the 4 day split for nearly 3 months so has been half 3 day half 4 day lol thanks buddy, second day tomos as i was at day release today, been good so far!
> 
> And yeah jake thats why i went to 4 day during the summer lmao due to not doing anything! Haha like 3 days but, think aswell that ive shortened the workouts and there more intense it may help me


Thats good to hear buddy and you got your driving to aim for too which should give you something to focus on! Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it will mate. That's one thing I'm trying to do atm too, decrease rest time in between sets. I let myself have 2-3 minutes on things like deads and squats but for the assistance exercises I'm trying to bring rest time down. Usually on leg extensions for example I have 1.5-2 mins rest where as yesterday I had just 60 seconds.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks snake 

Yeah im the same and loving it! Really love being worked like fvck on sets :thumb: lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

As long as you're substituting less gym for more sex then its all good.

Fvck ive not had that kinda cardio in like 5-6 weeks its killing me haha


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ryan i need your addy again! the shyt going out but you were left off the list and dnt have the addy any more so asap!

p.s. preds fault not mine or any lg staff ok pred nutrition! lol

there a good site when you pay but a bit poo with the free be deal we have with them

pm me now bitch!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Done jim! Lmao i thought it was pred again lol

And yess barker i am  fukin gf takes thr bad week on friday tho and thats when im next meeting her!! Lol i feel for you mate, i really do <3 lol

Tho its not really less time its just more compacted, short intense workouts are the way my friend!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

take her with you to train!!! i train with ash and best training partner iv had


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I reckon id train so much harder if i worked out wth a bird, probably half to show of but whatever haha. But then again i would make a massive tool of myself


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive tryed to get her down the gym but she wont budge! Lmao finally got training parteners now tho lol 2 of my mates who go down alot but always went later so couldnt train with them, i now go down the same time due to work so all is good lol

Chest/delts/triceps tonight

Chest work..

Flat bench

Barx10

65kg - 5x5

Really struggled with some of the reps on the last 3 sets, might have been due to no flat bench for 3 weeks? Fuk nos haha

Incline db press

27.5kg - 1x7

25kg - 1x7, 1x4

20kg - 1x5

Strength was wierd, first ones went up ok then couldnt manage much after!

CGBP

Barxsome to get the feel for free bar

30kg - 3x10

Felt good! Really good triceps were pumped madly!

Db shoulder press

20kg - 1x6

15kg - 1x7

12.5kg - 2x5

Standing db lateral side raises

5kg - 3x10

Shoulders pumped after these 2 exercises!

Was a good session tbh besides strength being down lol last few reps on the last set of bench really took it out me and after that was just fukd lol plus dont like taking ages rest so between exercises was only 3-4 maybe 5 mins and sets was about 1-3 mins,

no legs this week due to half marathon on sunday, was going to do them tomos night but going for a last run before sunday instead as it would be more benificial instead of having major doms lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work mate! You'll get the strength back by next session i'm sure. Have fun on Sunday, good luck with the half marathon.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks buddy  gona be a nightmare me thinks! Ran 8 miles sunday just gone and was dying so god help me with this haha!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Thanks buddy  gona be a nightmare me thinks! Ran 8 miles sunday just gone and was dying so god help me with this haha!


You'll be fine mate. You've got the determination and the endurance by the sounds of it so all will be good! Good luck though - :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just get some music on the go. It will keep you running. What time you aiming for?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know bud i will be, hoping for about 1.45ish but under 2 hours will be good! And snake my stamina is the worst! Lol its just the drive i have that keeps me going long runs lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah i know bud i will be, hoping for about 1.45ish but under 2 hours will be good! And snake my stamina is the worst! Lol its just the drive i have that keeps me going long runs lol


I'm sure it ain't that bad fella! As Bambi said anyway, get some bangin' tunes on and it'll be the finish line in sight before you know it! Got faith in you bro and you're gonna smash the 1.45ish mark. Aim for 1.30 and i bet you won't be far off it! Good luck. Let us know how you get on mate :thumb:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

all the best for wk end ryan and good luck in your time pal


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck with your run mate. Totally agree with the others. Turn your Whitney Houston album up and run like your the queen of the night. 

Good luck lad, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao cheers lads, new supps recieved thanks to big jim  was very quick delivery!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao cheers lads, new supps recieved thanks to big jim  was very quick delivery!


What supps are they mate??


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nice work mate, i really like how you do warm ups, then rather then working your way up to one set of x5 you just do 5x5 on the working set, think thats what im gunna do when im done with madcows


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

A tub of ASGT and anadraulic pump jake

And yeah cam thats the way i prefer to do it, i think it feels better and maximises the effects of 5x5 going higher on all sets than just one imo


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey how do i get Jim to send me supps! :lol: As of now jim bum licking shall commense!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You have to be aplha like me :whistling: :lol: jokes!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Jim? oh he's that really massive ripped guy on here right? yeah he's massive id love to look like him, seems like a really nice bloke. Be even nice if he sent me some supps (A)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha god help you now jim! Lmfao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lucky you, do you have to log it or what?

Just finished my ASGT (which I bought lol) and it's good. Although I warn you, it tastes vile lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Duno mate havent asked, although i will write up my opinion for others to see, yeah it sounds rank "strawberry lemon" lol the anadraulic pump sounds nice tho, "citrus blast"


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right, how the fvck did you get them free anyway you jammy bastard?? :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I got some free N0x pump or some **** a bit go from some dude off here.

Tasted like actual sick im not joking at all. Absolutely rank.

Got maybe one more rep out than normal. One thing that was weird though i could remember all the words to the songs on my ipod haha, so it was more a singing session than a work out :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont have a clue buddy but i aint complaining  haha! And lmao barker thats wierd :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol think I'm going to train without any stims for a bit. I've always got some kind of fvcking stim inside me so time to give my body a break I think :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

so what are these supps ryan/ never really tried many supps apart from the usual ones i have protien, dextrose, bcaa..... oh yeah and the test tren etc etc the good ones lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

There pre workout supps mate, got a mix of diff things in each, can be takennindividually or as a stack, one 60 mins pre and one 15 mins pre, never tried pre workout supps before so will be good to see how they react to me,

Lmao jake ya big stim junkie :tongue: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah right, i like caffine, 200mg just before and 40mg dbol 2-3hours before


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Just had a quick scan through your journal mate, doing well! Keep it up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dbol as a pre workout thing? Lol thats nuts!

Thanks for looking through bud


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Dbol as a pre workout thing? Lol thats nuts!
> 
> Thanks for looking through bud


jury still out with it yet as i havent hit strength training yet to tell. but thought id give it ago this cycle


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool bud, how long does it take to kick in?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Where's todays workout b1tch?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

meant to be in the system in around 2-3 hours , but as i havent been going heavey but rather light ans volume


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not happening jake! No chance am i doing legs with a 13.1 mile run tomos morning :lol: thats suicide! Lmao

And cool warren, be trying it when your back heavy then?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about that lol. Btw check out my post in the supplement section


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yo bro, wheres all the recent pictures at?!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> meant to be in the system in around 2-3 hours , but as i havent been going heavey but rather light ans volume


Hey bud do you find there is benefits from timing them around your workout?

Do you feel the pumps more? cheers


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> yo bro, wheres all the recent pictures at?!


What you mean mate? Lol

Half marathon done today, got the exact time! 2:12:39  not bad tbh for my first with half assed training :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done on the marathon bro! You did yours five minutes faster than me lol. You git!

Well done though mate awesome! You'll feel it in the morning lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good thing you're not training legs tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can fukin feel it now :lol: legs are so god damn stiff!! Lmao well knees actually haha bri did you do a full or half one? And bulk its back tomorro haha think the deadlifts shall be getting changed to rack pulls! Haha no chance am i deadlifting, dont even know if il be able to train alltogether haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Man up you pussy, it was only a marathon ffs!

:lol: :lol:

Only joking mate, wouldn't blame you if you took the day off tbh!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not even a full buddy it was a half :lol: the start was a cvnt tho, cross the line straight up into a hill right away haha, got the proper time, 2:12:39, my grandad did it in 2:58:36 and hes 60! Only 46 mins behind me lol i think il be ok but we shall see lol hope i am tho! If not il just make it wednesday friday sunday workouts this week then the week after is 1rm week before holiday  !!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, yeah you can be like me then - The odd one out who trains on Sundays :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nah just a half Ry. 2 hrs 17 would be a world record for 26 miles surely? lol.

If i were you wouldn't train tomo tbh haha...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao i quite like training sundays  only annoying thing is gym opens at 10 and shuts at 3!! Lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True mate probs would be haha, the fastest time today was 1:01:53, thats like 4 minute miles!! Haha

I probs wont but il see how i feel lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Hey bud do you find there is benefits from timing them around your workout?
> 
> Do you feel the pumps more? cheers


well so far i havent found much from it but only been 4 sessions, i will know better this week when im back to training heavy, pop into my journal this week and ill try keep ontop of it



Ryan16 said:


> What you mean mate? Lol
> 
> Half marathon done today, got the exact time! 2:12:39  not bad tbh for my first with half assed training :lol:


good time mate, last time i ran was at my pt course an had to do the cooper run - 2.4km nd took me 14 mins, and thought i had lost a lung doing it, actually thought i was going to pass out. slowest on the course, but showed them up when we did the 1 rep max day, no one near me lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one warren, theres a mini kilomathon in edimburgh next month for 9-17 year olds lol which is only like 1.6 miles, mite enter and just bomb right through it and see what i get  what was the lifts and your weights?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one on doing the half marathon mate, how come you did it, just to see what time you get or you trying to cut or something?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What's the quickest you've ever ran 100m? I done it in 14 seconds back in school....When I was 4 stone lighter :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ive done it in 13.6 i think


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ill do 100m in maybe 11-12

mins lol

i did dl , my fav lol went up to 180kg , will blow that out now though, would do 230kg for reps


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ryan you done back day yet?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

@ Barker, nah my grandad was going to do it so i said id run it with him 

@ Jake, no idea tbh :lol: think it was maybe between 10-12 seconds? I was always a fast sprinter but a sh1t distance runner lol

@ Jim, no thats going to be tonight depending on how my legs are,

Knees still killing, bit of calf and inner thigh ache too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one on the half marathon mate


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job mate  I slept ...lots. Feel refreshed today but have put todays leg workout off til tomo. Sleeping all day yest meant less than normal diet. Need to be sure i go with the energy or will be a waste again.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done mate on the marathon! Good work! How ya feeling now. My whole body was a mess for 2 days after i ran it a few years back.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

If you ran 100m in 10 seconds then that's not far off olympic standards is it? Isn't the record like 9 seconds??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah usain bolt did it in 9.4


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fact i just remembered, it was like 11 seconds but my schools track was a fail and only 80m :lol: And snake im ok, bit sore legs but my feet are in serious agony!! Had massive blisters cause my shoes were slack during it lmao paid for it at work today haha!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

So no training today then I'm guessing? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuk no mate :lol: struggling to walk lmfao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol fvck having the day off, you may need the whole week off! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah il be cool to smash back on wednesday  then friday chest and sunday legs, then chest on monday back on wed and legs on thurs but will just be 1rm days so dont need to worry about fuking up days cause it will be back to normal come monday after the holiday :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i did 100m in like 12sec i think in school not sure tho was a few yrs back now im 23 and just about remember what i had for breky lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nah il be cool to smash back on wednesday  then friday chest and sunday legs, then chest on monday back on wed and legs on thurs but will just be 1rm days so dont need to worry about fuking up days cause it will be back to normal come monday after the holiday :thumb:


Good lad!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Update also, first wage slip today :thumbup1: feels goood! Money will be in bank on thursday :thumbup1:

Jim thats a good time! Wonder what youd be like now! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Update also, first wage slip today :thumbup1: feels goood! Money will be in bank on thursday :thumbup1:
> 
> Jim thats a good time! Wonder what youd be like now! Lol


about 30mins lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Back in the gym today! Fuk me its been a week  felt good!

1 scoop asgt taken about 45 mins pre workout, slight energy boost but nothing major, gona do 1 asgt 1 ap tomos

Reason i say tomos is cause im gona start thai boxing on friday, 2 mates i was training with told me and ive been looking for something to do, so gona do that, which will mean on a regular week it will be

Monday - back and bis

Wednesday - chest tris delts

Friday - thai boxing

Saturday - legs

Whats peoples thoughts on training legs on sat then deadlifting on monday?

Anyway the workout!

Back work

Deadlifts

60kg - 1x10 wu

100kg - 1x10 wu

125kg - 4x5, 1x2 couldnt manage it for some reason?

100kg - 1x5 just to finish

Last few reps on the 3rd and 4th set i struggled with, once im back from turkey and training properly il start off with 120kg for the 5 sets and go from there

Also first time doing deads where it has caused my skin to properly rip and show blood lol will be looking to get straps in the next few weeks i think

Cg pulldowns underhand

50kg - 1x8

55kg - 1x8

60kg - 1x8

Focused on a real squeeze with these, couldnt be assed to do chins so did these instead, felt really good tbh

DB Rows

25kg - 3x8

With a good squeeze! Felt great

Bicep work

Barbell bicep curls

Pre-loaded bar

25kg - 2x12

Good hard pump

Cardio!!

15 mins on x trainer, resistance 1 crossramp 10 and kept the steps per min about 170


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking good Ryan, will be following you mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cant get back to the bottom of the post so il continue it here

Last minute of the x trainer steps per min went to 220-230

Loved the workout, probs too much rest due to chatting but still done it with less than 4-5 mins rest

Chest delts triceps tomorrow, looking forward to it for having a spotter lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers mate  you got a journal up?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good stuff mate what do you think was it on the deads?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, i did and taught kick boxing for years and wouldnt advise doing legs after that then dl on monday, if its a decent club you will be doing lots of cardio and lots of endurance work on legs. after a hard kickboxing session i would feel like i do after a leg day, plus you block 90% with legs and that means taking full contact kicks in them and dont forget about the thigh kicks you wont block haha you will defo have fun though it is a great sport.

you could change deads to rack pulls and take a bit of the leg issue away, or change routine and train full body over 10 days instead of 7 to fit in the thai box and give more rest too?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

@bambi, duno tbh mate, think it was cause i was a bit scared cause my hand was bleeding a bit and just went mind fukd lol

@warren, yeah i know i did thai boxing when i was younger lol i get what ya mean thats alot of legs getting hit within 4 days lol how would you structure a workout over 10 days mate if ya dont mind me asking? But il see how i get on for a few weeks keeping it like i wrote it, if its a right cvnt il change it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Infact what about doing legs on wed then and chest etc on sat? Sounds better to me but would like your opinions :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

fair enough dude if my hand was bleeding i'd stop. get some moisteuriser on the go lol. or let the calluses harden up like me and girls go 'eww you have icky hands'. 60% of the time it works every time lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate, you're getting a strong fvcker now 

5 sets of 125kg is no joke mate, well done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know what ya mean lol, ive no moisturiser atm and my hands actually heal well, and my gfs not bothered about them lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks jake means alot mate  max out week starts monday! Fuk yeah :tongue: cant wait! Wana get 85-90kg bench, 150 deadlift and a better rep on 120 squat


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No problem mate. Cool, sounds good! So you're not going to try 125kg on the squat then?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I might do, not sure will see how i feel, think i may taper up, 120 x 1 122.5 x 1 then try 125, most likely do that tbh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just watching dean ash training shoulders that i recorded, damn his delts and traps are awesome!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep lol. Just watched Dean and Neale train back with 2 other BB's, was it Neale you were on about when you said you liked his physique?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That was the one, hes got blonde hair and covered in tats? Nabba champion up and comer pro or something? What a physique he has!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I hear you mate, looks good. I also liked the physique of the younger brother they trained with, Ricardo. He had a great shape.

Dunno if you've thaught about it yet but what are the long term plans mate? Do you plan on staying natural forever or doing a natty comp first and then juicing? Or is it something that you've not even thaught about yet? Lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Which one was he again? The guys they trained with iirc was a really dark coloured guy and a lighter coloured one?

And i wana stay natty, i wana be able to build a physique for competing that is worthy against juicers which is why i think when i do compete i will go for either NABBA or UKBFF fed for the comp, hope to be able to hit the juniors before im too old, cut off age for juniors is 21 with nabba not sure if ukbff is the same so ive got 4 years to get my

Physique together  gona take a hell of alot of work but im willing to put the effort in :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome mate, sounds like a good plan. Btw what does IIRC mean?? I've seen loads of people say it but I dunno wtf it means :lol:

Ricardo was the younger one, he was a lighter colour.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i remember, he wasnt as big but still well built and was quite ripped? If im off then tell me lmao,

Thanks buddy  think its better to have plans set out for something to work towards you know?

And iirc means if i remember correctly :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that's him mate. Was a good workout to watch as they were using alot of free weights, alot of the time they're using cables and machines etc lol. Yeah definetely, gotta set goals mate.

Ahhhhhh that's what it means, silly me :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know lol the shoulders one he only used cables once the rest was free weights and dbs, was good with neale and that to see them do t bar rows

So whats your goals then mate :thumb: ?

Lmao now you know!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

What about you Bulk?? Wanna stay natty or not?

Ryan great job mate you strong git, if you hit those 1RM targets you've set yourself....**** WE ALL BETTER WATCH OUT!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks buddy! Yeah i hope i hit them, just realised ive got 1 lift on you, squats  lol yay i feel strong now! Just need to get the rest up  whered your sig go? Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm well my goal has always just to get as big as my genetics will let me, oh and then get even bigger :lol:

About staying natty, hmm I haven't yet decided tbh. Half of me wants to do it the natural way and stay that way but the other half of me thinks ahh wtf, let's just get as big as fvcking possible. At the end of the day there's only so far you can get naturally, and I want people to stop on the street and stare :lol:

So I'm undecided. What about you Bri mate? Natty all the way?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice one on the marathon mate!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nooooooooooooo dont stay natty forever hahah just mesing.

i would probly structure using the fri as a training day so

mon - chest tri ( or bi )

wed - legs

fri - thai boxing

sun - shoulders

tue- back and bi

wed- start again but obv rotate around thai boxing.

but many ways to skin a cat,


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh ok Bulk cool, so basically you will do gear but just not prepared to admit it to yourself atm?? PMSL.

Natty all the way? PMSL. NO...

Gear for me mate, only live once and want to achieve the strongest most impressive physique i can attain. Without the aid of gear would not be poss.

Be a good few years though don't wanna stunt growth only grow once. Maybe 22/23? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers for that warren, i think i will try for a bit with

Mon back/bis

Wed legs

Fri thai boxing

Sat chest delts tris

Do this for a while and see how

It goes 

And cool bulk! Have you an age youd do gear IF you were to?

And nice plan bri!

Funnily enough my mate said the exact same as your last sentance lol hel probs do gear but wait till about 21ish lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol maybe Bri.

IF I was to do gear, I'd be tempted to either do a 12 week test cycle when I'm 19, or wait till I'm at least 21/22. Been reading a bit on them, not much yet but dbol seems to have quite harsh side effects. Apparently test seems to be a good first cycle, although injecting doesn't sound too nice lol.

PH's are quite tempting on times, so fvcking cheap. H-drol is like £25-30 for a months supply, although reading up about them it would be very silly to take them at my age so that's a no no :lol:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Cheers mate  you got a journal up?


Have indeed mate, not long back, this week I'm taking the week off to rest my back.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you did a cycle why not start like ruaidhri and do just a winstrol only cycle? Not saying you should! Just givin advice if you did which you shouldnt  lol

Whats bad about PHs? Lol

And cool chelios il check it out tomos


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

PH's are probably more dangerous than AAS at our age mate. Read up on some of the sides tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bulk - if you were to go on one, i would defo advise test. inj aint that bad and i wont ever sit and say wait till xx age as i may have been 22 when i started but would have started sooner if i had source at the time lol. so cant be a hypocrite. i used a ph called jungle warfare once and it was meant to be harsh and potent but gave me no further gains than i was already getting , test was much better. but you are doing great natty and reckon when you do take the dive will be in a much bette position than i was when i did


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will give a read over tomorrow  off to bed lads, night all :wub: xxxx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Night big man


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Warren. Btw Jungle Warfare isn't a PH is it?? I'm sure it's just a supp?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers Warren. Btw Jungle Warfare isn't a PH is it?? I'm sure it's just a supp?


not sure mate now tbh its been a longgggg whle since i used it although may have a empty n my draw, its like a fvxking pharmacy in there lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl warren and his major collection of empty vials, PH and supps tubs  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so was gona go train chest delts tris tonight and start thai boxing tomos but no point really on going tomos then not able to for 3 weeks lol so chest delts tris tomos, legs sunday, gona go really light on sunday i think, just a change up and do more reps, dont want doms for back on monday lol

Also forgot to mention, last night pre workout i weighed at 13st 1 which is a couple of pounds down i believe since i last weighed in, was like 13 3 or 4, will be due to poor diet past week but after holiday weight will smash up! Just hope i can stay above 13st lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You should be weighing yourself first thing in the morning after a sh1t and a p1ss mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Agree with Barker. My body seems to like being above 14 stone lol, got down to 13.6 or so after my cut and now after 10 days of eating whatever on holiday and nearly 2 weeks into my bulking diet I'm already nearly 14.3 stone :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesnt matter when you weigh as long as its the same circumstances bud, so say you took it pre workout after 3 meals of the day every month then you can track progress, only reason i dont weigh in the morning is cause ive no scales lol grans got 2 sets tho so will get one off her


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl jake i wouldnt mind that! Haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

it does matter, because in the evening it's not your true weight you have a lot more water and food inside you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know but you can still track progress if the circumstances are the same thats what im saying, but if it was for a show i was weighing myself for it would be first thing  , gona do it in the morning now tho probs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I suppose, but i highly doubt you eat the exact same amounts of the exact same foods every day, and that you drink the exact same amount of fluid, and p1ss and sh1t the exact same amount every day


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> I suppose, but i highly doubt you eat the exact same amounts of the exact same foods every day, and that you drink the exact same amount of fluid, and p1ss and sh1t the exact same amount every day


same could be said that your poops gunna weigh the same amount each day, or that you've sweated the most each day 

as i see it aslong as its the same timings/circumstances its good enough


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah but the point is you'll be saying i weight 'so much' when you don't, that's only what you weight once youve eaten etc.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know what your saying mate, End of the day theres more than one way to skin cat, who says in first thing your gona need a sh1t or p1ss? Lol but will get scales at weekend and once back from hols will take weight first thing


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Its just more accurate s'all im saying


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i see both points but first thing is defo best, i got weighed before at 224lbs, in the morning i am 216lbs so big difference


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know barker, better to be accurate, but when i weighed myself usually if i had meals i would take away say 2lbs from it depending on what i ate to give me a rough idea of what i am properly lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im usually about 5-6lbs heavier in the afternoon!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sh1t workout, lack of food = lack of strength = p1ssed off ryan!

Bench

Barxsome wu

40kgx10 wu

65kg 4x5, 1x2, 1x3 then tried for the 5 and got 2

Dont know wtf happend on the last set, p1ssed off rest of workout tbh

Incline db press

24kg 1x8 2x7

Cgbp with tricep ez bar

20kg - 3x8

Were ok, will stick with normal oly bar next time, did really feel it in tris tho

Side lateral raises

7.5kg - 3x10

Only thing up this week

Db shoulder press

10kg - 1x10, 1x6, 1x8

Was a wierd last one, overall hated it, gona go light on legs on sunday cause doing back next day, need more fuking food!!!

7.5kg -


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never mind the 7.5kg at end, was writing out laterals and had to change something so it went down and cant get to it cause im on phone


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww never mind buddy, just get eating and smash your deadlift PB next week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cant but mate fuking skint lmfao no pro powder either so half my diets basically gone! Lol fuk it will make up for it after hols


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

eggs, olive oil and oats. there is your new diet lol. takes some guts ( literally) to get it down but will certainly fill the void.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol do you have to buy your own food mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah jake lol have to buy all my own food, it was a cvnt before but will be easy now with more cash


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah you buy all your own food mate? fvck me you have more maturity and responsability than me haha, im 23 and dont pay a thing lol feel bad now.. hahah nah, nah i dont lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Only cause my mum cant afford it, not working atm cause has to take care of my lil bro (hes only 3) so feel guilty when shes paying gas electricity net etc so i pay my own food and gona be paying 20 digs a week now too but i aint bothered lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

very mature of you mate, im sure your mam will appreiciate it. esop when your eating like a bb hahah. if you want tips then , arrange your diet around

eggs

cheese

olive oil

oats

tuna

pb

these are good cheap food,


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

That's really decent of you Ry

What's the nearest supermarket to you. i do all my shopping at morrisons. You go near closing time and I've bought near 3kg of lean mince for under £10, 18 eggs for £1.75. More often than not they have deals on tuna, chicken etc. Fresh pasta's cheap. The only bugger I find is paying for stuff like sauces to make it taste alright, otherwise it's ****

My favourite meal

200g rice

a lot of mince

nando's BBQ sauce (can buy a bottle for £1.29ish)

worstershire (sp? sauce)

Fry the mince add the sauces (nando's bottle maybe a third of?) boil the rice, simples. it's really good and spicy and if you put a bit of sour cream or something you can get a lot of calories down you!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, thats the main reason warren haha shes already at like 80-100 a week on food if she payed fot mine it would be like 40 quid more haha

And lots near me tbh, get a bus to irvine cross and theres an aldis round the corner then a walk through the mall and theres an asda, little bit up is a lidal and a tesco near that too lol but its usuall asda i shop, cheapest tbh,

375g back of pre cookedfrozen chicken, 2 quid and 29g of pro per 100g

Smart price pasta, 500g 31p

Can pick up beef and pork mince for like 1 quid for 500g but its full of sh1t haha usually got a deal on 2 packs of 500g of lean mince for a fiver so get that, also with rice theres usually a deal on the bachelors stuff like 4 or 5 for 2 quid, jar of mayo is 38p, smart price tuna is 45p a tin and lots more, will be buying 10 quid of chicken a week along with more red meat, usually some sauces on deals but tbh i need new recipes lol gona check out the recipe section over the next week, but i just go the chepeast possible on my food shop as long as the macros are decent in it, gona get better fat sources such as pb, different oils and some mixed natural nuts cause i love my wall nuts! Lol gona get myself a small second hand fridge for my room aswell to keep all this food lol!

Feel so fuking drained atm some how, dont wana go sleep tho haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lad Ry.

My mum pays for the food but I do offer to put some money in, I'm not earning reguarly atm though so she usually won't accept anything off me, she's good like that lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol nice one! Youl be working soon tho when your back from spain


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah true that Ryan


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Theres a butchers round the corner from me, might go try and strike a deal with them when im back from hols  if not il check for a big meat supplier, whats the one you use ruaidhri?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never no mate few folk on here ive seen get good deals from local butchers, same as yours but with 5kg for 20 quid, i think they might go for it if im buying weekly too, nice one! How do you store your chicken just in the freezer?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

steak mince from butchers i norm buy in bulk then make me own burgers out of it as no fat in it as such they sell theyre own burgers for 70p but theyre loaded with fat so this way is better


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish i could fvcking cook haha id buy my own farm 

Very decent of you to buy your own food Ryan, i need to get a lift to Lidl to try get this offer on John West tuna!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That would be an idea! Lol home grown protein  haha and ohh whats the offer bud?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok just up, weighed first thing no food post pee, 12st 10, not bad if im honest, i thought id be like 12st7 or something lol so 4lbs under 13st, i think sh1t diet may have stripped some lbs of me but im not worried, after holiday bulking will commence 100% prefecto!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Work went well btw ryan. What sort of weight you heading for? Im hoping to max out at about 225lb by christmas. Sitting at 205 at the mo so should get there quite comfortably. Did you do your light sess yet today?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Work went well btw ryan. What sort of weight you heading for? Im hoping to max out at about 225lb by christmas. Sitting at 205 at the mo so should get there quite comfortably. Did you do your light sess yet today?


good mate, hmm well by xmas i wouldnt mind close to 14st with the same bfish, but even close to 13 and a half would be good, gona do a cut in january anyway so hopefully have some decent mass on me to come through with the cut! lol yeah i did mate went lightish heavy kindov..

legs

back squats

60kg - 1x10 wu

80kg - 1x10 wu

100kg - 3x5 knew id fail half the set if i did another so dropped back

80kg - 2x5

was quite surprised even to get the 100kg for 1 set! lol reps were really forced tho, warm up sets i did slow reps which felt good, last rep on the last set was a 5 second negative which felt insane to push from!

leg extension

30Kg - 1x10

35Kg - 1x10

40Kg - 1x10

seated calf raise (smith machine was in use)

20Kg - 3x12

SLDL

70Kg - 3x10

felt good, PB on weight and reps!

lying leg curl

25Kg - 1x10

30Kg - 1x10

35Kg - 1x10

Drop set

30Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

pumped hams, awesome!

was a pretty good session tbh, really enjoyed it and chuffed with squatting and SLDL's


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Ryan, nice lifts mate  Congrats on the PB :thumb:

Im cutting in Jan/Feb , so if you like i'll post some pics and run mine at same sorta time as yours. Never done a serious cut before so will likely give me better motivation. My training partner (altho not on here) will be cutting also...and im pretty sure someone else is.... Jay maybe (im subbed on their thread lol). So could be a good one.

Im on legs tomo so first week of dropping back weight for new sumo squat 5x5. Should be good.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

imo ryan i wouldnt do the whole bulk cut thing. try get lean gains!! i havent done any cut but dropped bf% from 17 ish to 14-15% ish and put on around 35lbs,

you are also leaner than i am so i think if you get your diet sorted and do some am cardio on a kcal surplus diet then you wll lean out jut through putting on more muscle than fat anyway.

i think iwill be around 218-219lbs tomorow ( will le you know tomorow on journo lol )

and i still feel far to small to think about stripping down,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy  ,

yeah that would be good, im hopeing to stay leanish so that its just a small cut to get that little bit leaner and bring the abs out, hopefully i'l have a good bit more muscle by then! lol then it will be lean bulk rest of the year and repeat me thinks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice workout mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> imo ryan i wouldnt do the whole bulk cut thing. try get lean gains!! i havent done any cut but dropped bf% from 17 ish to 14-15% ish and put on around 35lbs,
> 
> you are also leaner than i am so i think if you get your diet sorted and do some am cardio on a kcal surplus diet then you wll lean out jut through putting on more muscle than fat anyway.
> 
> ...


that is the plan mate, just want that little bit of fat off before i go for it! it will probs only be like a 1 month cut to get abs more visable, tbh i dont know if i'l do it, if i stay the same bf i might just leave it 

im sure you'l be there buddy! also explain pnf stretching please :thumb: lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice workout mate


short but sweet, i like it  :lol: jokes mate cheers, how was cardiff? find a nandos :thumb: ??


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol. Only just got back mate!

We were gonna come home at about 4 ish but the car broke down, the water pump went on it. We had food in a walk-in chinese place at 2:30 so I was planning on getting food on the way home, didn't take a shake after lol. Anyway the car wouldn't work so we had to get the RAC out, by this time it was 6PM. I was getting p1ssed off 'cause I'd gone 3.5 hours without food, no one else was even worried about food. I ended up walking 2 miles to find a Tesco garage and bought some sandwiches before the lorry to take us home came, ate them by 6:30 and got some extra which I've not long ate, 'cause the journey takes like 2 hours lol. Could of been a nightmare but thanks to my sheer determination to eat it turned out ok :lol:

And no, didn't see a Nando's. Although we weren't in the town centre very much.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao now thats dedication to a diet :lol: what kindov sanwhiches ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I was starving and worrying because I was turning catabolic :lol:

They were chicken and sweetcorn, got 2 packs. Also got a Frijj, a bar of Galaxy, a pint of milk and a Fanta lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfao one day isnt gona deplete all your muscle :lol: ,

nice! decent food and some cheats in there lol, friji is awesome!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol true, but I hate going that long without food anyway :lol:

Yeah they're lush, I had the chocolate one. My fave is the chocolate fudge brownie one's, absolutely gorgeous! Unfortunetely they didn't have any!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Must admit I do get like that at times too, Bulk. It gets closer to than 3 hour mark and you start ****ting yourself! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

strawberry ftw!! and you both are too paranoid! lol ive been really relaxed this past week as ive not worried about diet due to no cash to get it :lol: but its been good to have some time off  i am trying my best tho im not pigging out every day! still eating healthy just not quite as much as usual lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I've only just got back into the swing of my diet last few days. Probably about 2 weeks off of it. It was mainly just bad organization, but I found myself just not eating much each day, put me in a right bad place lol. Glad to be back in the game

Edit: Frijj is bloody awesome :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

im just skint with my holiday coming up on friday so all available cash has went to that lol once im back but diet will be sorted and bought weekly without fail and protein ordered :thumb: thank god for some cash flow!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Where you off to mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gumbet in turkey bud, gona be good, going with all the family and my gf  , anyway, off to bed, max out time tomorrow lads with deads! watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like its body weight exercises for a bit then yes?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing what you can pull tonight RY!!!

Hear you had a nice little chinwag with my girlfriend last night!! :lol:

Oh and thanks for the rep comment, not that a penetrated ringpiece would be much of a punishment pmsl.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bri said:


> Oh and thanks for the rep comment, not that a penetrated ringpiece would be much of a punishment pmsl.


 :confused1: :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not training tonight, serious terrential rain and mums not able to give me a lift so fuk that :lol: tomorrow maybe lol

Yeah bri was chatting finding out all sorts of stuff about you  haha!

And barker theres actually a gym at the appartments im staying at :lol: so gona have a wee sesh ther with the gf for a laugh  better not have a pussy machine gym and no free weights tho! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww I saw your journal come up at the top and I was thinking "his workout's in, I wonder how much he pulled!?"

Just to find that you haven't even trained 'cause of a bit of rain!! :lol:

Nah jokes mate, nail it tomorrow 

Although it's supposed to be raining heavy tomorrow too, and dry the rest of the week.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao sorry to dissapoint mate :lol: gotta get clothes sorted fr friday so suppose its better i didnt go tonight  lol

Its really bad up here right now :lol: heavy heavy rain and really strong winds! Lol

Will do back before i go away tho mate even if thats the only workout i do  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just running over a quick over view of a diet, wont be going into major detail atm just rough guide of macros, will do cals and more depth tomos night


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

macros .. per day - CARBS - about 250g.. protein - 350g.. fats - about 150g

per meal would be - c = 36g, pro = 50g, fats = 25g.. based on 7 meals

meal 1 - brekky = 50g oats or equivilent in wheetabix, 3 scoops whey in milk, multi vits and omega 3's

meal 2 - 6 egg omlette maybe? with veg in it and with 30mls EVOO, carb source needed?..

meal 3 - either 200 chicken and 50 pasta/rice or 200 g red meat, veg and 50g sweet pots with some mixed nuts to make up fats

meal 4 - pre workout = help needed?

meal 5 - post workout = 3 scoops whey in water, 1 large banana

meal 6 - 200g chicken/red meat, 50g sweet pots or rice, some veg 30mls EVOO

meal 7 - 500g tub of cottage cheese, 2/3 tbsps of natty PB

this is just a rough guideline, once i find out the macros for everything what weights of food i'l be using i will write it up in more depth and detail  hoping it will sit about 3300-3500 cals per day, ive gained on 200g'ish carbs so far and stayed the same bf so hoping this will do the same, once new diet is intact will be doing 3x25 mins cardio weekly i think, looking at tuesday morn, thursday morn, sat morn

opinions welcome, not much to go on but ohh well! as said just a guideline  and help appriciated where its stated needed :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

quite photo shot, since i asked bulk on fb to get some tricep shots i had a photo surge moment in the bathroom earlier to get one myself :lol: so here it is!

EDIT: excuse the patchy looking colour :lol: end of turkey i'l be a tanned little mofo


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

For my pre-workout meal I have eggs, ham and cheese/chicken and rice 90 minutes before, then a banana 30 mins before the workout. I find this works well, the high GI carbs from the banana really help with the workout.

Btw great pic mate, you'll be bigger than me soon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

doubt that could happen for me jake as i basically have to be in ready and out for the gym lol dont get in to like 10 past 5 and try to be at the gym for 6ish so its not too busy, so would need something that i can have say half an hour - 45 mins before?

and thanks buddy  that would be an achievement if i could!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just have a shake and a banana then? Maybe put some oats in the shake so you have slow releasing cabs and fast releasing carbs from the banana?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah suppose that would be best, probs just do a shake and put in some instant oats with it, will buy them once back from hols  god im gona be drinking like mad before a workout now :lol: a shake with oats, ASGT and AP :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol at least you're not popping loads of pills, when I go on Animal M-Stak I've gotta take 8 pills before my workout :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

JUNKIEEEEEE :lol: jokes buddy<3, off to bed.. WILL be deadlifting tomorrow NO MATTER WHAT! gotta go to college so will just take gym clothes with me and go straight from there :beer: laters troopers xxx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

Ok mate, take care xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok sesh was a bit of a wash out, got to the gym, went to deadlift started with 70kg warm up, didnt think the leg doms in my hams would stop me much but repped out 2 and felt a twinge in my left hamstring so stopped alltogether, changed sesh about and just did what i felt like doing :lol: wasnt p1ssed off cause strength wasnt down just trying to stop a bad injury, hams were bad tho after starting the set, struggled to kneel down to get weight off bar lmao, once i did tho i just put it up on the hooks for the rack and did bb rows

back work

underhand grip barbell rows (45 degree bend in upper body)

bar x some to get the feel since i hadnt done these in a while

50Kg - 1x8 slowish controlled reps

60kg - 1x8 pretty much the same

65kg - 1x8 PB as last time i did these i struggled with 35kg!

hammer grip pull downs

50Kg - 1x10

55Kg - 1x10 form went a bit and it was a bit jerky so went back to 50kg

50kg - 1x10

underhand cg pulldowns

40kg - 3x8 concentrated on a right good squeeze which felt good

bicep work

cg cable curls with ez type bar attachment

30kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

40kg - 1x8

hammer cable curls using ropes

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

30kg - 1x10

biceps fried and can still feel it lmao

ab work

1x50 crunches

was not bad for a little mix up, annoyed i couldnt deadlift, well i probs could but would most likely have really killed my hams, will max out 2 weeks after im back which should be roughly start of october and have had a good 2 weeks proper eating :thumb:

was last sesh before hols, will go for a lil fuk about one at the gym in the appartments with the gf for a laugh, will get pics of holiday workout :lol: will be good! just hope it has free weight!!! lol over and out xx


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan impressive progress you look a lot older and that is some impressive tricepage :thumb: :thumb :

I sometimes get hamstring twinges too mate, don't worry about it you did the sensible thing wimping out I had to do the same today :ban: . On holiday on thursday too getting some snaps up too, gun wars?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i usually have

120g oats

40g protien powder

15g olive oil

200mg caffine and i have plenty energy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Ryan impressive progress you look a lot older and that is some impressive tricepage :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I sometimes get hamstring twinges too mate, don't worry about it you did the sensible thing wimping out I had to do the same today :ban: . On holiday on thursday too getting some snaps up too, gun wars?


thanks buddy  , and think it was mainly cause of leg doms, never done back so quick after legs, usually the third day after i do back and im fine cause legs have sat and sun to recover which is what they take for doms to go lol, fuk it mate saftey first and all that!

yeah ok man  i'l get some gun shots when im in the gym in turkey with the mrs :bounce:

and cheers warren i might try that  tho i doubt id need the caffine since i'l have the asgt and ap


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok lads will probs not be updating again later tonight, off to turkey tomos morning, just waiting on the mrs coming over  will be having a little muck about training sesh at the gym thereon sat morning with the gf, will get pics and sh1t lol and of coursegun wars pics for with michael  :lol: will probs end up fit as a fiddle being in the pool all the time lol hope yous all have a good week  dont give me too much to catch up on please lads  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Have fun mate, hope you enjoy it 

xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks buddy  I will indeed! hoping a seshatthegym on hols with the mrs will convince her to come to my gymwith me sometimes  gotta say cant wait, my girl in mega short shorts and a bikini top working out sounds very good to see :devil2: muahahaah!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i love training with my missus, always pushes me but get ready for a few arguments too, we get in them if one or the other is slacking lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Have a fab holiday buddy - you'll have loads to catch up on when you get back. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so im back from turkey! seriously amazing time, booking again to go away in june, gona book that next month for 2 weeks this time :thumb: , would have updated yesterday when i was back but couldnt be fvcked reading over all the ukm journals so stuck to fb :lol: havent weighed but dont feel any different, will be picking up some food tomos, will order pro powder on thursday so hopefully should be here for friday :thumb: which will mean come next monday diet will be spot on, will do a diet look over in detail tomorrow doing legs on monday because im training back with bambi on sat when i head up to meet him, will probs just keep it like this for a while instead of moving things about to get back to normal, so it will now be

monday - legs

wednesday - chest/delts/tris

friday - back/bis

will update tomorrow evening with new diet macros and cals properly, laters folks hope all is well :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lad, hope you have fun training with Michael on Saturday!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

should be a laugh  .. a laugh seeing me try to get to edinburgh :lol: thanks for the reppage! will be returned in a mo :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

welcome back mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh and to update, the hotels "fitness center" was so dire :lol: it was 1 tiny room of mirrors with a bike, a stepper, a multi gym and an ab bench :lol: awk well i found a different way to workout on holiday  good cv work


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers cam  everyone keep the reps coming! only just over 6000 left till a nice shiny second orange bar  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey your baclk hope the hol was good! back to training now though... whats the plan for now?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hols was amazing, cant wait to go back in june/july just me and the mrs for 2 weeks! up dancing on bars an all sorts :thumb: also got to flaunt the bod infront of an audience when i got dragged up to do belly dancing by the female bellydancer that was on that night in one of the clubs :lol:

plan is to lean bulk, dont really wana cut atm, will be doing 3x30min cardio sessions a week on tuesday thursday saturdays AM to try lower some BF, only time cut will commence is mid next year before holiday  lol, training will stay the same except using they days now, just cause im meeting up with bambi from here to train back on sat and i cant be assed juggling things around to get training back to normal so will just do this lol, will have diet weights macros and cals up tomos evening hopefully, for now its just cram as much pro i can get down my throat till i get pro powder and a full wage lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate it sounds like a good plan, im planning on lowering the bf% in jan so i can get a rebound bulk and feel too small to do so at (hopefully) 230lbs,

jjust stick with the gaining and up cardio slightly to combat bf%


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah thats the plan, not really any point me cutting in january as i wont have major size by then, but il be game to cut before hols to get the abs out regardless of size lol but i should hopefully have a good bit more size by then cause its still like 8-9 months away lol plus diet should be spot on soon enough! Just need to wait for a full wage lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome back mate! Glad you enjoyed the holiday and I look forward to more updates again


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy 

so first day back in the gym for over a week and a half! good but tough session

Legs

Back Squats

60Kg - 1x10 WU

80Kg - 1x10 WU - both sets slow controlled reps focusing on good squeezes,

90Kg - 5x5 was tough but felt good

good getting back to squats since in like the past 6 weeks ive done legs twice or something! felt alright, warm ups were easy, working sets pretty tough but handled it ok, same next week just to break me back in

Leg Extensions

30Kg - 3x10

Drop Set

30Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

pumped and struggled to walk lmao

Standing BB Smith Calf Raise

60Kg - 1x10

75Kg - 2x10

still feeling these!

SLDL

55Kg - 3x8

Lying Leg Curls

30Kg - 1x10

35Kg - 1x10

40Kg - 1x9

did 10 on the last set but the last rep i stopped waited a few seconds then did it so i aint counting it!

overall was a good session, great to be back in the gym, diet will be 100% as of monday, getting paid alot more than i thought this week so protein orderd thursday and food bought friday :thumb: better get my ass in gear and properly write up the diet :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to see you getting back into it mate 

I'm doing legs tomorrow, needed today off because I trained 5 days last week and it was a bit much. Will do them tomorrow though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good to be back in  realised tho how much time i waste talking to folk in the gym :L got to the gym today later than usual, was about 6.20 when i got in, did my workout and left and got home just before 8, same as when i leave and get to the gym for 6 :lol:

best idea mate  how did you end up training 5 days tho thought you do a 4 day split? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah but I missed training last Sunday due to going out Saturday night and only having about 3 hours sleep, training wouldn't of been good the day after lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Ryan, I've deleted FB for the moment as it's a major pain (I'll be back!) but PM me any questions about getting here on Sat


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see your back in the gym mate. Sounds like you enjoyed the first session.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No probs buddy, il drop a pm tomorrow night and find out some stuff as im not doing anything tomos after work, will leave my number for ya also, yeah 1Tonne really enjoyed it  second sesh today..

Chest delts tris

Chest work

Flat db bench (all racks and stuff were in use and i didnt want to decline bench so changed flat bar to dbs and incline dbs to bar)

24's - 1x8

25's - 2x8

Pb on this, think the last time i struggled with 1x6 on

25's lol was gona go for 27.5's but didnt bother

Incline bb bench (max rack)

45kg - 3x10

Was ok, prefer dbs tho for incline

Seated mil press (max rack again as power rack was in use again)

35kg - 3x8

Felt a right good delt pump!

Side laterals

10's - 3x8

Cgbp

35kg - 1x12, 1x10, 1x6

Originally planned 3x12 but failed last 2 on second set so for egos sake i was gona turn it to pyrimid but failed again :lol: must admit tho triceps were severly fatigued at the end! Should probs take more rest between exercises lol

Was a good session tho, enjoyed it, next session is on sat with bambi doing back which should be fun  although the mofo better go light so i dont look bad! Lmfao

Btw mate is that free pass what im using to get in? Just so i know


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WAsn't alot to catch up with here lol. When you posting this diet up big man?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i saw, was good not to have too much to read lol, well im going shopping tomos after work since i finish at 2 so will just buy accordingly with what i posted on the rough diet a few weeks back


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good work out mate, pop the diet up try my best to help seems all i have been doing latley is tweecking my diet , pain in the ar$e be nice to faf with someone elses diet lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, il pop the diet up tomos night once im back from edinburgh as im gona go shopping for food once im back  couldnt be assed today as it was raining and mum wasnt in for a lift :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Saturday.. Back day with michael

Deadlifts

60kg - 1x8 WU

80kg - 1x8

Working sets

100kg - 1x5

Chalk applied (used michaels proper chalk as i forgot my liquid and its much better! Gona get myself some  )

110kg - 1x5

120kg - 1x5

130kg - 1x4 3 rep PB! Could have got a fifth but done a deadstop and fecked the set lol

140kg 1x1 big 10kg PB!!

Chuffed i got the 140! Could have maybe got a 145 or pushed a 150 but didnt wanto try and fail! Thanks michael for the deadlift tips mate they helped alot and will help in future!

Cable rows

35ishKG - 1x8

56kg? - 2x8

Lat pulldown uhand cg

40kg - 1x8

46kg - 1x8

57kg - 1x8

67kg - 1x8

All slow controlled reps

DB rows (all reps each arm)

20kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

34kg - 1x8

Borrowed michaels straps

34kg - 1x20 (fvck me sideways they were intense!!)

Big pb there! Struggled with 25's for 8-10 before now i can

row 34's for 20!! Def buying some straps 

Great workout, pbs smashed, great laughs and a good footlong subway after the sauna and steam  lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Subway = awesome.

PBs are impressive mate, would have repped em but apparently need to share the love.

Good lifting mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Subways are the daddy! Footlong with wheat bread chicken and melted cheese, lettace tomato onions and gerkins with bbq sauce  epic<3 lol

Thanks mate  really chuffed with the deadlift! Cant wait for squats tomorrow now :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate! 

Congrats on the PB's too. Keep doing dumbell rows, they seem to fly up


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just to tell everyone, my 'proper' chalk was from the Early Learning Centre because they had like 500grams for 50p. Got some right funny looks though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks jake! Glad my db rows have gone up  hopefully be rowing the 40's soon!

And yeah i should have mentiond that about the chalk lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok diet formulated fully so here it is

TOTALS

Cals - 3143Kcals ED (not including cals from 3 shakes as i dont know them?)

so with the shakes would probs bring it up to 3500 or over which is where i wanted it to be

Protein - 306.4g.. bit less than i wanted but i suppose it will do, thinking of it tho this is just direct protein, not taking into account the indirect protein from nuts, PB etc etc so will make up the right amounts

Carbs - 173.75g.. want this up to 200g, need a carb source for meal 2 so any input welcome as what to pick?

Fats - 111.6g.. should do enough i think, wanted between 100-150 and again not taking into account indirect fats from other things

Meal 1 - 50g Wheatabix in milk, 3 scoops of whey in milk, multi vits and omega 3's

Meal 2 - 300g/6ish egg omlette with 30mls EVOO through it and cooked with cheese and onion (so again theres cals and pro/fats from cheese not calculated as forgot to buy some today)

Meal 3 - 180g Chicken with veg, 50g of rice (uncooked weight) and 50g of walnuts

Meal 4 - Pre workout .. 3 scoops of whey and 1 banana (weighing about 160g) non training will probs just repeat meal 3 i think

Meal 5 - Post Workout .. Same as pre workout

Meal 6 - 200g Mince, 200g New baby pots, veg and 30mls EVOO (sometimes might sub the pots for rice or pasta to make chilli/spag bol)

Meal 7 - 300g Tub cottage cheese and 3 15g Tbsp's of PB

going to be drinking at least 4L of water throughout the day aswell, any input to the diet will be much appriciated, will probs be starting from tuesday as i havent got my pro powder throught but will be eating clean again and drinking lots of water as of tomos


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good mate. Just up the rice a little? Maybe to 75g? 50g isn't much tbh. But at your weight I'd be tempted to leave the carbs as they are, maybe up them if you start to feel tired.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

iv just fin some stuff for uni an dtired but will defo try have a proper look at it later, always good to haave others nput i still get my diets checked.

are you purpousley tring for a lowish carb higher fat diet? i was thinking or doing something similar next bulk to stay leaner, but have done something like this in past and gains were not as good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Looks good mate. Just up the rice a little? Maybe to 75g? 50g isn't much tbh. But at your weight I'd be tempted to leave the carbs as they are, maybe up them if you start to feel tired.





warren_1987 said:


> iv just fin some stuff for uni an dtired but will defo try have a proper look at it later, always good to haave others nput i still get my diets checked.
> 
> are you purpousley tring for a lowish carb higher fat diet? i was thinking or doing something similar next bulk to stay leaner, but have done something like this in past and gains were not as good


yeah aiming for a lower carb lean bulk approach, wanting them to be around 200g which is only like 50g less than what they were previous and i stayed pretty lean then, so any opinions on a carb source i can use for meal 2 ? was just thinking of flinging a banana in there lol and thats the plan tbh jake, will go a few weeks of this and see how i go, if i feel too drained then i will up it to 250g of carbs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah cool. I'm only on about 180-200g a day mate and I feel fine. Although I have been cheating a bit....Like every day :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao with what things like :lol: ? before i was just having the odd pack of crisps etc but its all clean from tomorrow! and 100% what i wrote up hopefully tuesday if protein comes tomos if not will be wednesday!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That's a lot of protein mate, my diet is pretty crap if im honesy, i kinda get what im given, don't get to pick and choose really just gotta try get as much protein as i can


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i was hoping for it to be about 350g tbh but i guess over 300 is better than before so should give extra help! i also planned on 10 quid chicken 10 quid red meat today and when i got home realised that the 2 packs of meat i bought were only 500g lmao! so bought a 5'ers worth instead of tenners worth lol but ohh well  im alright now that im working, just if i wanto get a spot on diet like that and save for a holiday i cant leave my house or buy **** for a long time :lol: get like 150 a week, 50's off each week starting from this thursdays pay for saving, say 40 quid max pw food, takes me down to 60, 10 off for lifts and another for bus tickets leaves 40, then after a month i'l be paying digs at 20 a week and only have 20 left each week :lol: and god damn xmas is coming up :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Anything I've fancied lol. My mum's working in a bakery now so she keeps bringing home stuff like cookies and doughnuts 

Also been eating chocolate etc from the fridge :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn you just reminded me there was a doughnut in the cupboard i was meant to have tonight :lol: cant have it now  haha ohh well guess we know whats part of the weekend cheat MEAL! Lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

You lot are giving me more motivation to sort my diet out.. well, I look around other peoples and have came up with something that isn't too bad tbh. But I'm just a lazy cvnt when it comes to cooking the meals and end up resorting to a shake lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its a cvnt cooking lol cook in advance tho is what im gona do, before i left for the gym tonight i got my mum to put one pack of my mince on to make chilli and when got home made the rice, split it up so half for dinner just eaten plus thats my lunch sorted tomos! Only thing left to make is an omlette lol il do that soon 

Anyway legs today, back doms didnt hinder me much but i didnt squat cause the only thing available was the smith machine and i hate smith squats lol so did leg press for a change, pbs on everything today except calf raises cause smith wasnt available when i wanted to do them so had to go to max rack and balance was shyt lol anyway..

Leg press

Warm ups

120kg - 1x10

130kg - 1x10

Working sets

140kg - 1x8

Stack (150) - 1x8

Stack + 10kg - 1x8 PB!

Really chuffed with these, went right down as low as i could get and back up, quads felt awesome, last time i did these i struggled with 90 odds for 10 when i got my first exercetion headache lol

Leg extensions

40kg - 1x10

45kg - 1x10

50kg - 1x10 PB!

Chuffed! Form was pretty ok aswell

Standing bb calf raise (max rack)

60kg - 1x8, 1x10, 1x12

Felt quite good, killed when i hut 12 reps, lost balance at the end of a rep a few times but kept it together lol

SLDL

75kg - 3x8 PB!

Lying leg curls

35kg - 1x10

40kg - 1x10

45kg - 1x10 PB but form went a bit and it was kindov a few reps then stop, also felt a bit of pain in my side like where my hips/glutes meet if that makes sence? Kindov like where the top of my glute is on my right side, any input?

Ab work (first lot in a longggg time!)

Crunches - 1x30

Bicycle crunches - 1x20 (10 each side)

Didnt feel much with the crunches but obliques felt the bicycles! Was good,

Was a great workout, in and out in 40 mins, shows how much bloody time compounds take up! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate, lots of PB's there


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate! Yeah i know  lol was tempted to keep pushing the leg press and build up to 200kg but thought nah quads have had enough lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I've always wondered this, what happens if you fail at the bottom part of a leg press? I've never even used one before. But surely you can't push the handle and "rack it" if you know what I mean, or can you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Theres stoppers at a certaib point just below where you turn the handles in to rack it so you just let it go down and squeeze out really lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right that's ok then lol. Would hate to be stuck under the sled when it has 20 plates on it and not being able to get up with no one else in the gym :lol:

Oh and btw it says at the start of your journal that you done 140kg for 10 reps?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know that would be a **** :lol:

And really? Lmao ****nos man! Looks like its not much of a pb then haha infact i remember thats when i fvcked my head the first time haha im a right **** :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Ah well, still a PB mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough  lol any off to my kip, up at 6.30, out for 30 mins cv at 6.45, back for 7.15, get breaky, put rice and chilli together, either make chicken pasta or an omlette for second meal, leaning to chicken pasta cause aint got no cheese and an omlette without cheese is criminal! Lmao hopefully protein comes tomorrow and then wed can be spot on, hit every meal today except the obvious shake meals so all is well! Missed second meal tho cause i forgot to make it haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol ok mate, night


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Up, 20 mins moderate speed cv done, food prepared - chicken mayo pasta meal 2, chilli and rice meal 3, just gotta get changed to college clothes now lol just chilling with a cup of green tea about to get changed


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I've slept in as per fvcking usual :lol: so getting ready the now. My own fault really, I shouldn't stay up so late XD


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done on the PBs mate. Shame about the little niggles cos you could a pushed yourself a little more but better to be safe than sorry! 

Keeping up-to-date with your log mate although mine's taken a back seat for a few weeks but will get back on to it asap. Will post some pics up there soon and then again in about 12 weeks to see what progress i've made. 

Hope all is good fella.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> I've slept in as per fvcking usual :lol: so getting ready the now. My own fault really, I shouldn't stay up so late XD


Lmao im usually the same! I planned up at 6.30 out for 6.45 but ended up getting up at 6.40 and out for 6.55 lol thats how i changed to 20 mins and tbh with my fitness it was enough :lol:



snakebulge said:


> Well done on the PBs mate. Shame about the little niggles cos you could a pushed yourself a little more but better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Keeping up-to-date with your log mate although mine's taken a back seat for a few weeks but will get back on to it asap. Will post some pics up there soon and then again in about 12 weeks to see what progress i've made.
> 
> Hope all is good fella.


Thanks mate, no the niggle was a good few months back when i struggled lol was fine this time 

You still training and diet ok yeah ? Any weight gain since you last posted? Seeing differences? Looking forward to pics mate! (non **** way :whistling: )

All is grand mate what about yourself?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm doing fine buddy! Still training and got diet IMO bang on. Making good progress which is always a good sign and will show this when i get round to updating my log and getting measurements, pics and workouts on there. Mega busy at work at the minute and don't have much spare time but all is good mate! Definitely seeing some progress which is all i can hope for at the minute, hoping the progress is what is expected and i'm not being too leanient on myself but will be grateful of any comments/criticism when updated log. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know what you mean about no spare time! I am literally sleep work gym cook sleep :lol: its the getting to and from the gym that takes most time! Lol gotta get myself a wee bike  , when you updating it? Did you mean your updating in 12 weeks or at the 12 week mark? Good your still going strong and making progress so keep it up!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> I know what you mean about no spare time! I am literally sleep work gym cook sleep :lol: its the getting to and from the gym that takes most time! Lol gotta get myself a wee bike  , when you updating it? Did you mean your updating in 12 weeks or at the 12 week mark? Good your still going strong and making progress so keep it up!


Yeah i know that feeling mate! It's getting the work/life balance back and i find the most time consuming preparing my food but that's only 3-4 hours every 2 weeks as i cook it, portion it up and freeze it now. Just take it out the freezer in the morning and good to go! I'm gonna update it this week and post pics and stats and then post pics and stats in 12 weeks time so i can see (hopefully) a vast improvement in my lifts and also in my body composition and measurements! I intend to keep it up and not slack off as i am seeing good things occuring mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Yeah i know that feeling mate! It's getting the work/life balance back and i find the most time consuming preparing my food but that's only 3-4 hours every 2 weeks as i cook it, portion it up and freeze it now. Just take it out the freezer in the morning and good to go! I'm gonna update it this week and post pics and stats and then post pics and stats in 12 weeks time so i can see (hopefully) a vast improvement in my lifts and also in my body composition and measurements! I intend to keep it up and not slack off as i am seeing good things occuring mate!


Yeah i know, making food is pretty quick tbh, whatever i have for dinner il use half the pack for lunch the next day lol like i had chilli and rice for dinner last night and the same for lunch today! If i could get to the gym

Quicker id be sorted, like i usually get home just after 8 and last night i got in about 7.40-7.45 so had plenty of time, plus got my mum to make my chilli and cover it lol, good mate looking forward to it! Glad the drives still there for ya, whats your weight upto do you know?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good mate looking forward to it! Glad the drives still there for ya, whats your weight upto do you know?


Last time i checked, i was 9 stone 13lbs , which i believe equates to 139lbs or 63kg. Not much of an increase just yet mate but that was 2 weeks ago and feel heavier, if you get me! 

Think my starting weight was somewhere around 9 stone 5lbs although without checking i can't really remember. :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Last time i checked, i was 9 stone 13lbs , which i believe equates to 139lbs or 63kg. Not much of an increase just yet mate but that was 2 weeks ago and feel heavier, if you get me!
> 
> Think my starting weight was somewhere around 9 stone 5lbs although without checking i can't really remember. :confused1:


getting there gradually bud! yeah i get what you mean matey  just keep pushing auld boy :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> getting there gradually bud! yeah i get what you mean matey  just keep pushing auld boy :bounce: :rockon:


Less of the *auld boy*!! What is it with you young uns today, that must be the 6th or 7th time i've been referred to as old! I feel like an 18 year old so i'm happy!! Ha! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao just something i say i say it to alot of folk :lol:

Protein powders here! Diet on track fully as of tomorrow, cant wait! Chest tris and delts tomos hopefully can get a space to flat bench!! Lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

good luck dude!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, tah for popping in! Stick around and fling in opinions when you can :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What protein powder did you order mate?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great journal matey, your comittment is second to none. goodluck with your goals


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> What protein powder did you order mate?


My protein banana  its awesome! Best ive tasted from them tbh



gym rat said:


> great journal matey, your comittment is second to none. goodluck with your goals


Thanks for looking mate  and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chest delts tris, started with delts today for a fresh blast

Delt work

Seated smith mil press

bar x some WU

50kg - 4x5 1x4

Felt awesome, cant beat a good delt blasting on mil press

Side lateral raises

8kg dbs - 3x10

Chest work

Flat bench

40kg - 1x10 WU

60kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5 1x3

60kg - 1x3

50kg - 1x7

Felt good, although couldnt get desired reps i was still chuffed to get some reps on 65 after not flat benching for like a month basically lol

Incline DB press

22.5kg - 1x4

20kg - 1x5

15kg - 2x8

Strength down, took not enough rest between bench and this, ohh well still felt good 

Cgbp (free bar)

Bar - 1x8

30kg - 2x8

My tris are really shyt! Its annoying me, can anyone reccomend a good tricep strength building workout? Also when i was doing cgbp today my right arm kept sorta clicking between the mid point in my tricep to just below my elbow, any ideas what it could be? I get the same pain when dipping aswell :confused1:

Was a decent workout, couple of sets of crunches at the end to finish, food so far today

3 wheetabix in milk, 3 scoops whey with 50/50 water/milk

3 scopps whey in water, 1 banana, 50g walnuts

250g of mince and 50g of pasta made into spag bol with 30mls EVOO through

3 scoops whey 1 banana (pre workout, along with asgt and ap)

3 scoops whey (post workout, forgot banana so made extra pasta to make up)

Just now having spag bol again but with 100g pasta

Will have 300g tub of cottage cheese and 3 tbsps of pb before bed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh forgot to say had another 50g of walnuts just there for fats


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate, nice workout.

IMO to get your tri's up to scratch you need to drop the workout from 3 muscle groups to 2. So do delts and tri's for example, or even chest and tri's. Nothing wrong with what you're doing, but you're only doing one exercise for triceps. Yes, CGBP is a good exercise but that alone might not be enough. 2 sets of 8 reps is not giving the triceps enough attention.

For triceps I do 3/4 exercises, and usually 3 sets each. You could try just pairing 2 muscle groups up and doing something like this for triceps....

CGBP

Dips

Skulls

Tricep push downs

Or just do 3 out of the 4.

Just what I'd do anyway mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would do that mat but its the time issue, the fact i have none i literally eat sleep work and train during the week :lol: only day i get to relax is tomorrow, i might fling in skulls for tris to give them extra work, was wanting to try only one iso exercise on tris and bis to see if theyd grow through the compounds but the tricep strength is really annoying me! I think its whats stalled my bench lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fair enough mate. Maybe you could do CGBP then superset skulls and push downs or something? Might shock them into growth too.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm sounds like a plan, i could actually get the EZ bar, wack 20kg on do 8 reps of skulls then 8 of cgbp or something


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I like looking at those figures makes me feel a bit better about myself, seeing as you absolutely maul me on leg work and deadlifts haha!

Thought about military presses?

Would be good for that day as they do shoulders and tri's, and you can usually lift surprisingly more than you think


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Completely understand the feeling you have with the lack of free time mate.

I was in a bit of a rut mentally last night due to it. Straight from work to the gym, then getting home late, having to eat and sort meals, then cleaning up and sorting clothes for work. Then to take a bit of free time need to eat into sleep time a bit.

It's like you're always working, which i guess makes the rest days all the better!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> I like looking at those figures makes me feel a bit better about myself, seeing as you absolutely maul me on leg work and deadlifts haha!
> 
> Thought about military presses?
> 
> Would be good for that day as they do shoulders and tri's, and you can usually lift surprisingly more than you think


lmao yeah bench is my weak point! not bothered tho as chest is developing well still :beer: , already do seated mil press mate lol just sumtimes sub it for DB presses



Spriggen said:


> Completely understand the feeling you have with the lack of free time mate.
> 
> I was in a bit of a rut mentally last night due to it. Straight from work to the gym, then getting home late, having to eat and sort meals, then cleaning up and sorting clothes for work. Then to take a bit of free time need to eat into sleep time a bit.
> 
> It's like you're always working, which i guess makes the rest days all the better!


yeah its a right cvnt! right now its like, home at 5.20ish, rush like mad to get gym stuff ready prepare shakes and down Pre workout shakes, bout 6ish leave for gym, get to gym for about 6.10-6.15, start workout about 6.15-6.20, train, finish, leave gym about 7.20-7.30, home for about 8-8.15, (busses are a nightmare here after 7, supposed to go from every ten mins to every 15 but they take the cvnt and are like every half hour!!) make dinner and prepare next days lunch for work, eat dinner, maybe an hour at most chill time to check here and phone the mrs for a chat, bed for 10-10.30 depending on time have to get up, rinse and repeat 3x per week :lol: its good tomorrow tho cause i finish at 2 so no need to prepare a lunch! just do it when im home 

anyway, 20 mins cardio done at 6.30.. food today

3 wheetabix in milk, 3 scoops whey in milk/water

3 scoops whey in water, banana, 50g walnuts

180g chicken, some rice, chopped green pepper, 30mls EVOO

3 scoops whey, 1 banana

other half of pack of chicken in 1 tortilla wrap with mayo (macros still same, 1 wrap = 32ish G of carbs)

about to go make dinner, having a sweet and sour beef stir fry :thumb:

rice was a cvnt :lol: , was preparing it last night and was going to make 100g worth and split it between tomorrows lunch and tonights dinner, went to drain water out pot by holding a plate on top, plate slipped and spilled a good bit of the rice :lol: so just took what was left and used it for lunch,

back and bis in the gym tomorrow, after taking the little bro swimming after work since i finish early :thumbup1: anyway lets get some food made :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

diet seems decent mate, kee an eye on how you are gaining if getting tubby lol lay off the arbs if not gaining up them , or the fats. as for tri fvcking bench im with you on it my tris are terrible lol, trying for 125kg this week for reps so see how that goes.

have you thought about what jim was saysing about spliting hams and quads? i have took his advice and split most body parts , it takes 12 days day on day off to train full body but each part is getting hit so much more ntensly and getting more rest.

plus you can then hammer the tri, i have been doing cgbp, skulls, french ress then fst7 on pull downs... try it one day i was wanting to cry after. ash found t amusing though.

oh on a side not im closing the journal and started a new one, 10 wk cut its called, im going to get ripped now and see what i have got, im getting caught up on weight too much so see what happens con recons ill be there at about 180lbs, may grow though pop in and see


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> diet seems decent mate, kee an eye on how you are gaining if getting tubby lol lay off the arbs if not gaining up them , or the fats. as for tri fvcking bench im with you on it my tris are terrible lol, trying for 125kg this week for reps so see how that goes.
> 
> have you thought about what jim was saysing about spliting hams and quads? i have took his advice and split most body parts , it takes 12 days day on day off to train full body but each part is getting hit so much more ntensly and getting more rest.
> 
> ...


shouldnt get tubby hopefully lol, carbs are less than last time and doing 3x 20 min cardio sessions weekly now, tuesday a.m, thursday p.m, and saturday a.m, go for it mate and smash it :beer: ,

not really tbh, what does your workout look like? are the workout days the same every week or do they differ week to week? might give it a go splitting it up a go as it seems to be what keeps getting recomended! lol damn thats alot, id be screaming after the first 3 :lol:

and ahh cool mate i'l go sub just now :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the routine goes

mon - shoulder

tue -off

wed- back and traps

thur- off

fri - chest

sat- off

sun- quads

mon- off

tue- bi and tri

wed-off

thurs- hams and calfs

fri off

sat - start again from shoulders


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Diet seems decent mate and could be an option to split and target and hammer those bodyparts but only if it works for you! Hope ya good mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm that sounds a good routine warren, might try it! Would give me more time to do things aswell, will have a think a bout it and decide over the next few days, yeah im good snake wbu? Journal update yet? Lol just had chicken pasta about 20 mins ago, just gona get ready for the gym and go do back and biceps


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah im good snake wbu? Journal update yet?


I'm good my friend. Not updated yet but will try to get it done this weekend when i'm not working, sleeping, training, eating etc.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff mate  and no probs! Will be waiting for it 

Anyways, back and biceps tonight, what a workout! Loved it 

Back work

Deadlifts

Warm ups

60kg - 1x10

90kg - 1x10

Working sets

110kg - 1x8

120kg - 1x6

130kg - 1x4

140kg - 1x2 PB!!

Decided to give pyrimiding a try today and loved it! Gona do this for a while for a while cause it felt great, probs could have got maybe 1-2 more reps on the 140kg! Got a vid of the 140 will put it up soon once im on the comp 

Wide grip hammer grip pulldowns

50kg - 1x8

55kg - 1x8

60kg - 1x8

Seated cable rows

60kg - 3x10

Felt good, after 6-7 reps tho they were a bit cheated!

Db rows (all each arm)

27.5kg - 1x8

32.5kg - 1x8

36kg - 1x8

Again felt awesome, lats fried

Bicep work

Barbell bicep curls

20kg - 2x12 strict form slow negative

Great worked, totally spent now! Just waiting for beef stir fry strips to defrost a bit then gona make beef and rice with chopped mixed peppers  , recovery as usual was good because reps were kept at 10 max! Any more and im fvcked lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

140 deadlift for 2 ! buzzing :bounce:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice video mate and good lifting.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy  well on my way to 160 lift for xmas hopefully! just lookin at your journal bud and about to post :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lil sat morning update, weighed in just a min ago post **** and pee, not too bad tbh, will weigh every 2-4 weeks for the first 2 months (so untill december) to see how new diet takes its toll, then on after it will be the first sat in every month  missed cardio this morning due to needing a long lie, will 40 mins tomos morning :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

So what did you weigh in at?

Great deadlifting btw


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shyt just realised i didnt post it :lol: 12st 7lbs  and thanks buddy  real chuffed with it! Want a 160+ max by xmas :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, I'm sure you'll get it mate.

It's surprising how much more the weight feels when you go above 150kg. Think I could deadlift 150kg as soon as I started doing them, but when you start putting 160/170kg on the bar it suddenly feels alot more, well it does for me anyway lol. My deadlift has been at a plateau of 185kg for a while now, not tried for a 1RM in months but I don't feel confident about 190kg tbh.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i get what ya mean, suprisingly after a shakey single at that last week i was surprised how easyish it felt for the 2! I think you should wait for maybeanother month or 2 on the 5/3/1, how much do you go up each week on the top set? I think once your at about 165-170 you should be able to hit the 190 :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You add on 5kg every month. So next week looks like this....

130kg x 5

145kg x 3

160kg x 1

Then next month will obviously be 5kg on top of that. I think when I can pull 165kg for 5 reps I'll go for 190kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh so its only each month unlike 5x5 where you try to up it weekly, interesting, hopefully all goes well for ya and youl soon be pulling 200!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, hope so.

Yeah but it's not 5/3/1 every week if you know what I mean. Week 1 is 3 x 5, week 2 is 3 x 3, week 3 is 5/3/1 and week 4 is a deload week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see mate, so when you get back to the 3x5 thats when you up the weight  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep you've got it


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good lifting ryan, keep it up. ou thought anymore abiut the rutine. i loving it, each part is getting hit sooo much harder , its been days now since i trained my hams and they still hurting.

bulk i found when my dl platuead 2 things have worked, changing to rack pulls, i platued on 210kg dl so moved to rack pulls they now up to well going for 260kg for 5 this week and my dl at around 250kg for 1. or ...

if your struggling to get the 190, skip to 200g, if your mind is elling you your stuck at 190kg dont do it, juts do 200kg


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> good lifting ryan, keep it up. ou thought anymore abiut the rutine. i loving it, each part is getting hit sooo much harder , its been days now since i trained my hams and they still hurting.
> 
> bulk i found when my dl platuead 2 things have worked, changing to rack pulls, i platued on 210kg dl so moved to rack pulls they now up to well going for 260kg for 5 this week and my dl at around 250kg for 1. or ...
> 
> if your struggling to get the 190, skip to *200g*, if your mind is elling you your stuck at 190kg dont do it, juts do 200kg


Well, should be a bit easier :whistling: :lol:

Nah cheers mate, will give rack pulls a try!

And good idea, might just not bother with a 1RM for a few months then go straight for 200kg


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job with the squats mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah think im gona give it a bash warren, would be better as every second week im only working out twice during the week so would give me more spare time during some weeks, could you pm me what you do for a quads workout as im going to bed soon to get some extra sleep and it would be legs tomorrow  if i had more time id plan it myself but if you could do that it would be a big help!

And thanks bizzle but i aint squatted decent in a good while! Tomorrow gona wack 105 on the bar for 5x5 i think


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

fcking hell your strenths still going up mate! i'll be happy if im lifting that when im at your age!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate :thumb: hoping for a 160+ deadlift by xmas, 130-140 squat and a 100 bench


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

5x5 with 105kg would be great mate!

I'm gonna be very daring and go for FST-7 on leg extensions tomorrow, fvck it's gonna hurt :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Infact just remembered! 5x5 is off for now, changing to a pyrimiding scheme on the compounds like i did with deads, gona start on a light/heavy set for 8 and knock off 2 reps till im down to a set of 2, it was good with deads so hope its the same with squats! For bench il probs do the same, if not work up to 1 working set 

Fvck that you crazy fvcker :lol:

So gona start the new routine tomorrow, days will look like this..

mon - quads

tue -off

wed- chest

thur- off

fri - back and traps

sat- off

sun- shoulders

mon- off

tue- hams and calves

wed-off

thurs- bi's and tri's

fri off

sat - start again from quads

Hoping that it will work well  dont have workouts set out yet except tomorrows quads so will sort them on tuesday!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You're gonna be training each bodypart once every 2 weeks!?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you will like it mate, people get caught up on thinking they must train the body over 7 days.. but why ? the body does not know time, it cant say oh its been 1 week im ready to train again..

im on gear and after hitting my hams 4 days ago they are still sore, also i personally could not train chest full out , then tri full out after or shoulders full out 2 days after a tri day.

ie i can dl heay , and have enough time inbetween before i have to train hams, which would usually be sore from the dl. also i cant sldl heavy heavy after a heavy squat. id have to either choose one or the other to hit harder

i have found i can hit each part with more volume AND more intensity as they get more rest and less effected from doms from prior workouts on secondary muscles.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah jake, ive seen it posted before and it seems effective, will be good to try out cause as warren said now il be able to focus on smashing each bodypart fully everytime rather than going all out on only one and half on others kindov thing if you get me? It will also be good in the fact il get more time to myself as i wont be in the gym for ages! Lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good Ry! Am interested mate to see if you get higher strength gains/muscle change on this routine as i can see the method in it.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, yeah I get you mate. Well I think it's Tiny Tom that reccomends it so should give good results mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah jake thats where i saw it, he does it over 2 weeks but only working out mon wed friday, but i like the idea of this one as it gives me more free time, anyway first time today, just quads, holy shyt intense or what!

Quadriceps!

Leg press (racks were in use first off and hate waiting)

Close feet stance, virtually together

130kg - 3x10

Holy sh1t i was pumped, felt awesome!

Back squats (max rack)

Warm ups

65kg - 1x10

90kg - 1x10

Working sets

95kg - 1x8

100kg - 1x6

105kg - 1x4

110kg - 1x2

All below parallel, neerly didnt get back up from some!

Leg extensions

40kg - 3x8

Fvcking pumped to feck! Seriously this is the best thing ive ever done and its only the first day! Lol cant wait for chest on wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh and thanks snake mate :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice workout mate. 90kg x 10 is a hard warm up isn't it? Lol.

How did the last set of squats feel? Reckon you could get 125kg for 1 now?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah not really i feel 90 pretty easy lol, they were a cvnt today cause i had already done leg press previous, think give me another week or 2 to get back to squatting and i could  gona up the weights by 2.5kg each week so in 6 weeks 125 will be the 2 rep set aim lol gona keep them all 5kg between each weight aswell, obviously its better with deads as i can lift more so bigger incrament jumps woth sets but its all good lol think il plan weds benching like this..

50kg - 1x10 warm up

Working sets

60kg x 8

65kg x 6

70kg x 4

Then 75kg x 2

Hopefully will get it :thumb: will get a spottet this time aswell for confidence purposes!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice man, I'm sure you'll get 75kg for 2


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks man  off to my kip to recover and repair! Rest day tomorrow so just chilling after work


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Brief update, food been going well, meeting all meals, maybe once or twice ive missed a meal but its only been a shake lol, just not long had 7 egg omlette with cheese in it, cucumber and sliced up turkey slices, some evoo through it and coverd in bbq sauce cause i burnt some of it :lol: still good tho, just in the middleof cooking 500g of mince to make spag bol, half for dinner about 8ish then other half for lunch tomorrow,

Training wise, got plans set out for each workout day, will pop them up in about 15 mins once i head onto comp, also ordered lifting straps on sunday and got them today, fvck me that was fast :lol: brown thick leather ones from powerhouse fitness, michael had them and i tried them when i was up and liked them so ordered myself a pair :beer: mainly be for DB rows and SLDL's, but once chalk doesnt work as good on deads and nred help gripping il bring them in, will try hold off till 180kg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good man on the straps - they are comfy I agree :thumb: . I find for deadlifts doing my warm up sets with double overhand grip, then alternating the over/under hand for my work sets means I have no grip issues. Also if you put a pretty thick layer of chalk on your grip should have no problems


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just do all my sets under over, hate double over find it so uncomfortable lol yeah i agree about the thick layer but there will be times when i may need them, most likely while i have no chalk lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I do SLDL's with one hand over and one under too. I find it ok to hold onto then.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on weight. If im working on warm up sets i stick to double hand over, once heavy revert to 1 under 1 over.

Read somewhere that 1U1O causes strength imbalances as one side is naturally going to take more load on the forearm/bicep/shoulder but how true that is im not sure.

However, if i were to swap which hand goes under and which goes over, then i cant lift the same weight.

Might be sensible to periodically swap around so both sides of the body recieve the same level of strain.

(IMO lol, just putting it out there for flaming  )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I do SLDL's with one hand over and one under too. I find it ok to hold onto then.


yeah its alot easier i feel too,



1Tonne said:


> Depends on weight. If im working on warm up sets i stick to double hand over, once heavy revert to 1 under 1 over.
> 
> Read somewhere that 1U1O causes strength imbalances as one side is naturally going to take more load on the forearm/bicep/shoulder but how true that is im not sure.
> 
> ...


hmm i can see where your coming from but shouldnt be too much bother as both arms are equally pulling the weight ?

now for workout plans

quads as above

Chest

Flat Bench

Incline DB Press

Cable Cross Overs or Pec Dec

Back And Traps

Deadlift

Lat Pulldown

Cable Seated Row

DB Rows

Shurgs And/Or Upright Rows?

Shoulders

Seated Mil Press

DB Side Laterals

Barbell Front Raise

Rev Pec Dec

Hams And Calves

SLDL

Lying Leg Curl

BB Standing Smith Calf Raise

Bi's and Tri's

CGBP

Skullcrusherzzz

Cable Pushdowns (not sure on bar or grip yet, probs underhand straight bar)

Standing BB Curls

Seated Preacher Curl (EZ Bar)

thats the plans for workouts, opinions welcome :beer:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good to me pal. Hope ya ok. Updating journal from today with what i need to put in.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Shurgs And/Or Upright Rows?


I'd go with shruggs. Upright Rows are good, but i find as weight goes up, a lot of pressure seems to go through my wrists and doesnt feel right. Find if i use the Shrugg machine i can load up a monster weight. SS with a pair of 25 plates.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah its alot easier i feel too,
> 
> hmm i can see where your coming from but shouldnt be too much bother as both arms are equally pulling the weight ?
> 
> ...


thats what i would add, i do a bit more on some things but also asssted so can get away with it, just remember its whole body over 12 days so really hit the muscle HARD on that day as it has lots more time to recover


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Why split squats on hammy and calves day mate? They're for the quads, no?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Why split squats on hammy and calves day mate? They're for the quads, no?


no mate, well not that im aware of.. i do them on am day and dont really feel them on quads


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> no mate, well not that im aware of.. i do them on am day and dont really feel them on quads


Ah right, I've never done them tbh but they look just like a lunge?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for input warren, il leave the quad workout as it is just now as there still killing today lol chest dips are a no go, any dips really aggrivate my elbow badly, lat pulldown il keep as im gona change grips every 2-3 sessions and i prefer db rows over bb rows lol will give shrugs a go using a bb and will look into split squats, never knew any other hams exercises so thats how only had 2 lol

Chest today, good workout tbh

Flat bench

Warm up

50kg - 1x10

Working sets

60kg - 1x8

65kg - 1x6

70kg - 1x3 couldnt get last rep, got half way to lockout then failed so kept the same for last set and reps

70kg - 1x2

Will keep weights the same next session and try to get allocated weights before upping it

Incline DB press

24's - 3x8

Slow negatives, felt great

Pec dec

35kg - 1x10

40kg - 1x10

45kg - 1x10

Felt ok, will maybe do cross overs next time tho as i feel these better in my chest than pec dec

Was good as i had longer to rest between sets and exercises, feeling alot better this way of working out


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, like i said different things work for different people, i have done all the exercises you have in and only recently found others working better, all about seeing what works for you,


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice workout mate, I had a good chest session too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah just gona give this a bash till xmas see how it works as untill december im gona be weighing in every 2 weeks to see how diet changes me then after that it will be once a month, got slight ham doms atm somehow even tho monday was quads only? Lol maybe because of going below para on squats and deep on leg press?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks jake, yeah i just wrote in your journal funnily enough  lol took a cheeky pic tonight, just gona go on comp to upload it  look quite good imo! Straight after workout with chest pumped and abs looking good lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

*Waits patiently with trousers around ankles*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> *Waits patiently with trousers around ankles*
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: dirty bastard!!

here it is buddy, wack away mate wack away :bounce:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow looking great mate!

Now post one up that hasn't been on photoshop :whistling:

:lol:

Nah joking mate, looking awesome. Look lean in this too.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao if it was photoshopped id have a decent hair cut  :lol:

thanks buddy! i always look really lean after a workout for some reason haha even if i dont do ab work they look like theyve just been worked :lol: always do the beach boy vest pull off pose when know ones around to check myself  progressional purposes only ofcourse


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah yeah, you'll be worse than me for photo whoring before long :lol:

Wait, maybe not.... :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

pmsl that could never happen :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good going Ry. Be interesting to see how this program works for you. I'm excited to see the results!

Look great in pic too mate! I've decided I gotta eat up and train hard as I gotta look as buff as poss for you guys at expo lol. YOu've only ever seen my flattering pics pmsl. <3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate! Hopefully the splitting up body parts will help growth a bit and the pyrimiding will help the lifting go up more! Its better for bench as im kindov confident doing heavier for a few reps rather than 5+ lol

Yeah boy get eating! Ive been dropping logs more than ever now with the new diet, its nuts :lol: must be the fact good foods are going in and stuff lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dropping logs haha took me a few seconds to realise what you were on about

Yea looking good mate, what's your weight now? and measurements? (no not that ya ****  )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao!

Ehm last weigh in was 12 7 last sat, will weigh again on sat morning to see what neerly 2 weeks of good diet has done  not done measurements in a while lol will do them sat morning too


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

pretty much weigh same as me now then, although i weigh myself in the morning when im leaner 

Oh and if you're feeling nice check in on my journal i have a new pic 

i was messing around in it though it isn't serious haha my sis took it without me realising


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That was morning mate, sat morning first thing post **** and shyt lol, hoping im a bit heavier on sat!

Just saw it  haha nice one!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Right was meant to do back and traps tonight, not going to now, cannot be fvcked! Was meant to leave 2 hours ago but had a problem with sky and the engineer had to sort it for us and were just getting installed, mum got hd + and i got sky plus in my room, all im doing tonight is going to asda to buy medal of honur and come home! Will just do a double weekender session tomorrow morn about 12 and sunday about 12 for shoulders


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent progress in your avi matey...great progress.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers bud

Sitting playing new medal of honour, god damn its good!! Anyone got xbox live? Add eG x GoDLiK3 v1 if you do  gamertag still to be changed! Used to be in a clan but havent had live for a while and cant be assed to change it atm haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got up and weighed in about an hour ago, 12st 11! Up 4lbs in a week :lol: gona hit back and traps about 2ish  thats all for now xx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Done back and traps in the gym today then went food shopping! And got to try my straps on db rows too! Helped alot i think 

Back work

Deadlifts

Warm ups

Bar - 1x10 (5 SLDL to stretch hams and 5 regular)

70kg - 1x10

90kg - 1x10

Working sets

Chalk applied

115kg - 1x8

125kg - 1x6

135kg - 1x4

145kg - 1x2

Was a weird one today lol, done warm ups and first 2 sets, came to the 135, loaded the bar and got ready, went to lift, couldnt shift and felt like i was gona get a hernia, tried again and got it up but barely, took shoes off to see if it made a difference and lifted it :lol: reps were pretty ok tbh, not shockingly bad or anything, 145 i was chuffed with! Its the explosive power off the floor that im crap with because it was tough to get the 145 up a bit but once i was half way i could lock out no probs, any tips to help this?

Lat pulldown (hammer grip straight bar)

60kg - 1x8

65kg - 1x8 form went so dropped back to 60kg

60kg - 1x8 better form

Cable seated row

40kg - 1x12

45kg - 1x12

50kg - 1x12

Used a different bar today, the middle was like an upside v and straight bits at each side if that makes sense? Lowered weight and upped reps cause i hadnt used it before lol

DB rows

25kg - 1x8 each arm WU

Straps applied

35kg - 1x8 was no point in straps with this one cause the handle just spun when you rolled the db lol

42.5kg - 1x8 handle didnt moved so could get it tight! Awesome pump

47.5kg - 1x8 Major PB!! Some reps towards end of sets were a bit jerked, maybe only last 2-3 reps but felt awesome rowing it!!

All working sets were each arm  will need to get someone to vid these one day!

Trap work

BB shrugs (max rack)

55kg - 3x10 only like 30 sec rest between sets, after last shrug on last set i nearly dropped the bar lol

Had to rush the rest time between shrugs because gym was gona shut in like 10 mins lol still really felt it tho! This bodypart splitting is nuts, ive still got doms in chest from wednesday lol

Really chuffed with the deadlift and the rows! Need to wait 12 days to do them again now tho  haha!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

be carefull with weight gain, 4lbs in 1 week is alot, i gain around 2lbs per week if hammer food and on cycle, and just get away with little fat gain.

if your feeling sad that you have to wait 12 days untill dl again then you aint dl heavy enough hahah you should feel sick and take at least 10 days to convince your self to do them again lol just messing bud


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know but ive had sh1t poor diet for half of august and all september so i was thinking it could be muscle memory? Not sure if i lost any or not but in the process of sh1t diet i lost about half a stone lol

And haha! I just wana get that 160 deadlift! Maybe even get 170 if the weight keeps going up like it is


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Do your warm ups from a deficit i.e. stand on a box maybe? Warning: they're tough


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm never thought of that, how would you do them, put a low weight on, stand on a box and deadlift?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Done shoulders today, good workout, had the weights room to myself most of workout 

Shoulder work

Seated mil press

Warm up

Bar - 1x10

30kg - 1x10

Working sets

40kg - 1x8

45kg - 1x6

50kg - 1x4

55kg - failed twice

52.5kg - 1x2

Tried the 55kg twice and failed, dropped back and got the 52.5 up lol

Barbell front raises

Just the bar - 3x8

Was ok, right shoulder kept grinding tho? Will hopefully get better at them the more i do cause they were quite swinged lol

DB lateral raises

10kg - 3x10

Tried a set of clean and presses after to see what they were like, got the 25kg pre loaded bar, did 10 and it fvcked me lol might work them into next workout

Rev pec dec

15kg - 1x10

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

Was a great workout, felt nice and pumped, had a coffee at the end too which was night 

Hams and calves on tuesday which should be a good one 

Bought myself a lil pair of skull candy headphones today, there awesome! Green low rider ones, so cool :tongue:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Done shoulders today, good workout, had the weights room to myself most of workout
> 
> Shoulder work
> 
> ...


good workout ry!! your definately good for 55kg fresh maybe even 60. whats your pb on mili press?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate! Cant quite remember tbh think it was 50 or 55 for 1 lol probs could get 60 out if i went for it straighy from warm up i think


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah definately mate. im about to post my workout that ive done today......back n bi's


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just saw it matey  lol think il give the 60 a bash next shoulder sesh see how it goes


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Just saw it matey  lol think il give the 60 a bash next shoulder sesh see how it goes


yeah man go for it. im sure you'll get it:thumb: :thumb:

what you next training then?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

How do you get th ebar to your shoulders when doing seated military press? or you doing it in a smith machine, sounds stupid but theres nowt in my gym so i can start with it at my shoulders:lol:

Whats medal of honour like on multiplayer aswell, i might get it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

12 days time mike! Lol on a diff split now, seperating bodyparts for workouts and working the whole body over 12 days lol its a page or 2 back..

And i use a power rack and put the bars on the front, put the seat a tiny bit back and basically go into the front squat position to lift it off and bring it down if that makes sense? Lol

Its awesome mate! So much better than cod without all the shyt perks lol the online play was made by DICE who made b-company so its alot like that tbh, i think its awesome


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

This new split feels wierd, im so used to training on a monday lol feels wrong not training haha awk well got hams and calves after college tomorrow


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just done my hams and calfs today lol you will love it haha. your lucky you dont have to try drive home with cramping hams and calfs, in a 235bhp rx8 that wants to spin out on \EVERY corner in the wet.

if you want to mix it up try 3x20 on calfs, killer. have a look on my journal (cutting one ) just put some vids up sldl 160kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol id rather that as it means id get home far quicker haha just gona look up those split squats on youtube to find out how to do them!

Might do something different with calves i think, dont know what yet tho lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hams and calves

Hamstring work

SLDL

Bar x some for warm up

Working sets

45kg - 1x10

65kg - 1x10

Straps applied

85kg - 1x10 PB!

All were bar to below knee, getting more flexible i think which is good.. Nearly fell back a few times tho :lol:

Lying leg curls

30kg - 1x15

35kg - 1x15

40kg - 1x15

Hams were screaming

Seated calf raise

20kg - 4x10

Did these cause smith was in use plus was getting a lift back up home so wanted to be quick, 30 sec redt period, fvck me i felt it lol

Didnt do split squats cause u forgot to look up how to do them last nyt lol both muscles still felt great tho, good quick workout done in about 40 mins lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate 

That's some good SLDL's


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate  slowly working the weight up :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i felt, havng not trained my hams seperate from legs when i did , fvck me i could hardly walk...

good session though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Was an ok session, think once i add in split squats, fling in a leg curl drop set at end and get back on heavy standing calf raises il be that way! Lol

Note to self tho, do calves first next time, always feel everything i do for hams in my calves if i dont do them first somehow lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i wouldnt do calfs firsat as when you go to do ham curls you may find they cramp, reasn you feel it in calfs too is the hamstring muscles go across the knee joint


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I didnt know that, well il keep to hams first then  thanks mate!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

SLDL looking mean mate. Just hit the 85 mark myself and damn does it make me ache.

Looking solid mate. Hows the diet going? Still solid?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks bud, yeah its a killer! Suprisingly tho no DOMS today :confused1:

Yeah going good! 6-7 meals every day all hit perfect :thumbup1: weights going up slowly, hoping to hit a lean 13 and a half - 14st by april, probs a long shot but its still a good 6 months away which would mean 7 and a half months perfect diet  then gona strip back to get abs out for holiday im planning in june


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. My weight is sticking but im still looking trimmer so would hazard a guess that body fat is dropping slowly as strength still seems to be on the up.

Will weigh in on Monday and maybe up the cals a little just so making the most of the next 9 weeks.

So tired, off to missus house so have a good day tomo mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bud, id guess that with what your doing your dropping fat and gaining muscle so id hold off for now and see how it goes mate 

cool bud have a good one!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Done bis and tris today, was a wierd one lol never done just arms before and it was good

Tricep work

CG smith press

Warm up

Bar - 1x10

Working sets

40kg - 1x8

45kg - 1x8

50kg - 1x8

All done to about 1-2 inches above chest to focus on triceps, they were fried after this!

Skull crusherzzzz

10kg - 1x10

20kg - 1x8, 1x12

Was meant to do 3x10 on all sets but forgot on the second haha so did 12 on last set to make up reps lol tried double fried!

Underhand tricep pushdowns

Warm up

15kg - 1x10

Working sets

30kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

40kg - 1x8

Really slow reps to finish the tris off, burned to feck!

Bicep work

Standing BB bicep curls

25kg - 3x10

Slow reps, felt good!

Standing hammer curls

10's - 1x8

12.5's - 2x8

Both arms repped at the same time, felt good again, strict appart from last few reps

Was a good workout, different lol left for gym 30 mins later today and got home ten minutes earlier than usual :lol: weird!! Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good workout mate, and good variations on the exercises

You'll be a beast in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, never done just arms before, done a those tris exercises to try hit them in diff ways, was gona do seated preachers after the bb curls but then thought whats the point its basically the same!

Haha hopefully mate  hopefully can pack on a good bit by april while still staying lean!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Need some desperate help, done something to my finger (pinky) and i dont know what, just started hurting randomly when i woke up the other day, when i make a fist and go to open my fingers my pinky sticks a bit and is really sore when i lift it up, its ok if finger is straight but when i bend it so that both joints in the finger are down it happens and its at the top joint near the nail where the pain starts and goes down the whole bone,

Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you been flogging the bishop a little too violently?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice workout mate, see ive got you saying 'skull crusherzzzzzzz' :lol:

as for your pinky, stop putting it up your bum for a week or so see if the pain clears up!

Nah really i think i know what you mean, just give it another day should clear up, if not id see a doctor


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Barker said:


> Nah really i think i know what you mean, just give it another day should clear up, if not id see a doctor


Definately an idea. If the Dr sticks his finger up your bum and gets a sore pinky then you've definately found the cause of it.

Let us know how it goes mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah you have barkerrrrrr :lol:

Lmao fvck yous  haha nah i dont think its gona go, had it since tuesday, and its the finger i broke as a kid which got me a bit more worried that it might be fractured or something?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Guess who's back in town........

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah you have barkerrrrrr :lol:
> 
> Lmao fvck yous  haha nah i dont think its gona go, had it since tuesday, and its the finger i broke as a kid which got me a bit more worried that it might be fractured or something?


 

Doubt its fractured, sounds like messed up cartilage to me brosefffff


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude - how's it going?

How you finding the new plan on training mate? Any significant increases in strength/size? Am following and it's looking good!

As for your pinky finger mate, stop sticking it in holes you shouldn't be and it'll heal itself pretty sharpish :laugh: :lol: :laugh:, lay off the self-indulgence for a couple a days and i'm sure it'll start to feel much better:lol:

Just kidding mate - if it's no better in a weeks time, i'd go docs just to check you ain't fractured it or broke it again! Also, remember, could be age! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yo man! Good you bud?

Yeah its good, workouts are shorter giving me more time for other things, different aswell getting to hit everywhere individual and hard! Cant really comment on strength and size gains yet as this is only the first cycle of the routine but still getting strength gains!

Lmao fvck you all you fvckers :lol: the weird thing is, it was fine in work today but now its sorer again? Lol nuts man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So cheat tonight is a big buffet and getting rat ****d at my cousins 21st  laters folks hope you all have a good night!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Enjoy the p!ss up mate. May well have to treat myself to one come christmas. Would have been an 10 solid months of no booze. Im due a good drink up.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> So cheat tonight is a big buffet and getting rat ****d at my cousins 21st  laters folks hope you all have a good night!


Enjoy it mate my cheat is tomorrow so right after chest and triceps i will be enjoying an all you can eat indian :thumbup1:

Followed by a night on the ale!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

My cheat day for the last few months has been....Every day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a good wee night  buffet was not bad, had 2 servings :lol: plenty of protein anyway from lasange (sp) chicken curry and rice, and big chicken drumsticks which were awesome! Just took it easy on the drink tbh, had 1 beer then just switched to jack and coke cauae it was better tasting!

Missing quads today and doing them tomorrow, mrs stayed and i cant be assed, but i might actually while shes getting ready cause shes gona take ages getting ready lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I cant wait for my meal tonight. First cheat and its going to be amazing.

Glad you had fun mate. Dont blame your for taking the day easy. I find it hard to get out of bed when the missus is in it also. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Whats the meal tonight?

Thanks bud, yeah i know lol i was really not up for leaving earlier but some "fasted cardio" sorted that :lol: its her that doesnt want me to feck off to the gym lol shes got loads to do tho so might just nip down after breakky while she does her stuff


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> My cheat day for the last few months has been....Every day :lol: :lol:


I so wish i could throw some junk in each day if id didn't make me fat


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one! Whats the meal tonight?


Going to the Oak on the Green. Lovely place, does some great BBQ ribs. Definately going to put a few lbs on tonight.

Nothing wrong with a little "fasted cardio" mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet! Love bbq ribs, best ones ive had was at longleat in london at one of the american restaraunts in the big complex, the fvcking ribs were hugeeeee! Plate was massive lol got a pic somewhere gona try dig it out  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

did quads yesterday, okish session but not the best

Back Squats

Warm ups

60Kg - 1x10

90Kg - 1x10

Working Sets

100Kg - 1x8

105Kg - 1x6 started to struggle a bit and get that pain like a hernias coming through :confused1:

110Kg - 1x2?

left it after that, think i expected to much a strength jump with 12 days between workouts lol only gona up the weight just by 2.5kg now, hopefully this is only cause my body isnt used to the 12 day split yet and it will still go up lol

Leg Press (feet together)

Stack (150Kg) - 3x8

slow controlled reps, really felt it!

Leg Extension

30Kg - 1x12

35Kg - 1x12

40Kg - 1x12

Drop Set

30Kg - 1x8

25Kg - 1x8

20Kg - 1x8

was an ok workout, gutted on the squats but hopefully will pick up next time, got chest tomorrow, gona keep weights the same as i got the reps set last time bar 1 just not the weights 

decided im not gona cheat for the next few weeks, mainly cause i had a good amount of crap this weekend haha still got usual amounts of food in just added bags of crisps and fizzy juice lol so no cheats atall  also to make me feel better about it! lol hope everyones had a good weekend :beer:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

One bad sess every once in a while isnt a bad thing mate.

Just smash it up next time


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah! think i just expected too much, forgot that it isnt a week since last workout so not the same! will up weight by 2.5 next time instead so top set at 112.5


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Oooo very nice squats there Ryan Ill have to get back to trainin soon or you'll be ahead of me :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

were not bad! original plan was 110x4 and 115x2, next sesh in 12 days will be 107.5x4 and 112.5x2


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im dreading tomo. havent done legs for two weeks since i missed last weeks session due to work.

Change of routine again so going to take it light and see what happens.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope it goes well mate! Whats the plan for it bud?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a good workout there Ry and no worries on going to high with the weights. Drop them next session like you suggested and you'll be fine! Keep it up mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate going too high is a good thing, how will you know what you can lift if you dont try?

you seen my vid didnt you? i went for 170kg got down then messed it, but hey thats what the saftey bars are for, and i WILL get it next time, get a spotter and GET IT NEXT TIME, no ''dropping the weight'' , you can get it.

look into some phycology techniques, i know some say oh voodoo but mate, since i picked the up my lifts have been better, and some of the best sports athleates in the world use them.

try

imagery - visulise where you are putting the bar, see t in your head go down and then back up, say it in your head, '' down and power up''


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate that gave me a good motivation to keep pushing now!

Done chest tonight, awesome workout

Flat bench

Warm up

Bar x some, was mainly to get bars set but turned it into a warm up focusing on stretching chest out

40kg - 1x10

Working sets

60kg - 1x8 easy

65kg - 1x6 easyish

70kg - 1x4 1 assisted

75kg - 1x2 think they were both assisted as it felt quite light lol no biggie tho

Had a guy benching between my sets so we spotted each other when needed, guys strength was nuts, had 70kg on the bar and repped out 15 easy reps like it was 40! Then did something like 90 x 10 then 100 x 8 lol i felt weak but motivated! Upping weights by 2.5 next turn

Incline db press

25's - 3x8

Chest insanely pumped!! Upped to 27.5's next turn

Cable X overs (all weights each side)

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

30kg - 1x10

Great workout, pumped up, looked good, gotta love da chest pump in tha mirrorrrr!!!

Back and traps on wed which should be good!! Hopefully crack the 150 deadlift!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

chest pump is definitely the best!

bit of a poor chest session for me today but i got a pretty good pump so had to take the top off and check myself out 

p.s. good lifting


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just opend up your journal to check updates! Lol gotra do it mate  i love it when gyms empty, well changing room, gotta admit im a guilty one of getting down to boxers and busting out poses in the mirror :lol: and thanks mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i must be weird as i literally turn my back on any mirror when i have clothes off, dont know why. just feel too small to be posing lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

It doesnt bother me tbh as i am one vain motherfvcker  :lol: honestly check myself all the time, look at my reflection when walking past cars to make sure outit looks good, check my hair in mirrors etc lmao


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> It doesnt bother me tbh as i am one vain motherfvcker  :lol: honestly check myself all the time, look at my reflection when walking past cars to make sure outit looks good, check my hair in mirrors etc lmao


Even dry your forehead with the end of the tshirt/vest your wearing...just so you can check out the flexed abs in the mirror.

Classic move


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha! Can't say i'm surprised Ry but it's all good. (PS I do it too but keep this one quiet!) :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Even dry your forehead with the end of the tshirt/vest your wearing...just so you can check out the flexed abs in the mirror.
> 
> Classic move


Hell just lift it up andcheck it out  no need to be subtle show it proudly :tongue: :lol:



snakebulge said:


> Ha! Can't say i'm surprised Ry but it's all good. (PS I do it too but keep this one quiet!) :laugh: :lol:


And whys that you cheeky bugga  ? Lol gotta love it mate its what we do :cool2:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! Come see how good I look!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Hey everyone! Come see how good I look!


Im confused. Are there pics im missing out on? or even worse... A JOURNAL?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so am i :lol: wtf you on about michael? either hes being wierd again or taking the p1ss out of me :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Hey everyone! Come see how good I look!


it's a deep burn! Oh it's so deep! Oh, I can barely lift my right arm cause I did so many. I don't know if you heard me counting, I did over a thousand.

:rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> it's a deep burn! Oh it's so deep! Oh, I can barely lift my right arm cause I did so many. I don't know if you heard me counting, I did over a thousand.
> 
> :rockon:


wtf :ban: :lol: whats with you northen scots and your weird sh1t :laugh:?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

it's Anchorman Ryan!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see! i have not saw that.. :ban: ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Back and traps tonight

Back work

Deadlift

Warm up

70kg - 1x10

95kg - 1x10

Working sets

Chalk applied

120kg - 1x8 this felt so easy, think i could have repped out 12!

130kg - 1x6

Shoes off :lol:

140kg - 1x4

150kg - 1x2 PB!

Wide grip cable rows

45kg - 1x10

50kg - 1x10

55kg - 1x10

Hammer grip lat pulldown

50kg - 1x8

55kg - 1x8

60kg - 1x8

Drop set

40kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

DB Rows

25kg - 1x10 WU

30kg - 1x8

32.5kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

Back fried!

Trap work

BB shrugs

60kg - 4x8

Great workout! Loved it, got a vid of 150 deadlift just going to post it in a sec :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

150kg x2 deadlift! not sure on form tho ..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

forms fine mate, nothing wrong with that. i like your little dance before too lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> 150kg x2 deadlift! not sure on form tho ..


 :thumbup1: good lifting bud. :lol: :lol: the guy in the background is fcukin raging :lol: mad me lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys,

@warren, Lol its just something i did one day and it stuck :lol:

@ruaidhri, cause i just grab any shorts for the gym due to rushing most days :lol: , hips i cant help its just something that happens, dont usually hitch mate was just tougher this lift so wanted to get it right up lol will br sticking weight next session to get form right

@king leonidas, yeah they guys always grunt like fvck :lol: it waa on 1 arm cable rows lmao, they grunt for everything haha i had a rant about those guys before on fb because they spot every rep forthere mates and say "its all you mate" :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Good lifting mate keep it up!

And you need to see Anchorman! It's amazing :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate!

Lmao i think ive got it in the cupboard actually! Got the will ferral box thing where it has 3 films, onewas blades of glory (never watched) another was old school (fvcking love it<3!) and i think the last was anchorman lol might give it a squatch soon or might just wait till end of month for my 42" tv


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You havent watched Blades of Glory??? Man , thats the best film on that boxset.

Watch it... NOW!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Fcukin good lifting Ry. Man, i've got some going to catch you up fella! Looking good!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao il watch it one time mate!

Cheers snake  youl get stronger mate dont worry! Its took time for me to get that far bud,


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Cheers snake  youl get stronger mate dont worry! Its took time for me to get that far bud,


I'm getting there slowly mate. Had an awesome legs session last night and will update my log shortly!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will just check it in a min 

Ahh gotta love a 2pm friday finish  lol off to see paranormal activity 2 tonight, better be good! Lol aint gona get any munchies just some juice i think, maybe some nachos at the cinema tjo cause there awesome lol gona leave for a quick shoulder sesh in ten mins or so just getting stuff together then im off


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> off to see paranormal activity 2 tonight, better be good!


Let me know what yopu think Ry without giving it away as i'm going to watch it Saturday night. Have a good session in the gym buddy and a good evening. Catch up with ya later! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will do mate  il drop you a visitors message tonight and just say weather its worth the watch or not :beer: wont give any details out! Lol thanks bud  hope your evening is good whatever your upto :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PA2 is supposed to be sh1t scarry, seen a lot of statuses from lads saying they were pretty scared haha, good luck!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well theres 2 hours of my life i will never get back :lol: film was fvcking shyt lol i was more scared cause my mate next to me was taking the **** and screaming like a girl at the top of his voice which kept makin me jump :lol: we just took the p1ss out the whole film all the way through lol i didnt like it but no saying any of you guys will be the same 

Shoulders last nyt was a bit rushed but good

Seated mil press

Bar x 10 WU

45kg - 1x8

47.5kg - 1x6

50kg - 1x4

52.5kg - 1x2

A bit better reps this time round, think il try up

weight next week

Hammer grip db front raises

8's - 1x8 each arm

10's - 1x8 each arm

12.5's - 1x8 each arm

Liked these better than bb as my shoulder didnt grind or get aggravated

Db side laterals

7.5's - 3x10 perfect form

Rev pec dec

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

30kg - 1x10

Shoulders were fried and still pumped like an hour later!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice workout mate.

As to the film...i peed myself..guess im just a big girl lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep up the good work big man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah there was some bits i did genuinly jump at lol never seen a horror in the cinema before so it was nuts hearing the whole place screaming haha

Cheers guys  just gona check out your journal now jake


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Well theres 2 hours of my life i will never get back :lol: film was fvcking shyt lol i was more scared cause my mate next to me was taking the **** and screaming like a girl at the top of his voice which kept makin me jump :lol: we just took the p1ss out the whole film all the way through lol i didnt like it but no saying any of you guys will be the same
> 
> Shoulders last nyt was a bit rushed but good
> 
> ...


good workout ry man.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers bud 

Didnt get to do hams and calves today, wee bit hungover so missed the gym lol will hit them tomos then arms on tuesday


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm with you on the film front Ry and for me, it spoilt the first one which i thought was pretty good! Oh well, you can't enjoy them all.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok thought i should update this, not trained since friday last week, been quite ill since monday so taking the week off to recouparate, had a really sore throat and constant migrains, also woke up past 2 nights in the early hours of the night with excrutiating (sp) headaches and really really hot and sweaty, even today when i woke up at half 2 then got up at usual time for work i was sortov staggering coming down stairs :confused1: ? Not like i havent eaten as diet has been spot on!

On the lighter side i weighed myself this morning post pee out the random lol 12st 13  !! Rather chuffed  id say i was around 15% still as cant see any major fat gains if any, and carbs have been low-medium lol

Training will resume on saturday andd just start the cycle again, only will have missed arms and hams and calves which isnt too bad, will just hit them extra next sessions


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

iv been ill too mate, couldnt keep anything down over 2 days, not even water so that dehydrated me and gave me worst head aches.. got back to training today and got decent lifts though considerinng so oe you do too


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're ill dude, i hate nothing more than being ill. So fvcking annoying. Thanfully I don't get ill often.  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, hopefully better soon and can get lifting!

Yeah im the same bri, tbh touching wood i seriously only get ill like once a year lol but when i do get it the fvcker hits me all in one! So its a nightmare lol

Off to bed for a nice 8 hour sleep  night guys xx


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im one of those lucky sods that never seems to really get ill. Last time i was sick...last april after starting to do morning jogs in Scotland. Running in cold wet conditions = sick. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nothing wrong with a brisk scottish breeze  :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Breeze no, but what you lads have up there isnt natural. Miss it tho lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao!

little update again, headaches starting to go, not getting them much, sore throat still here but can handle that in the gym so will def hit the gym on sat morning  hopefully all is away tho! diets been okish past few days, still getting 5-6 meals in but usually 5 as when i get in from work i make a shake and banana then my dinner later about 7.30-8 but after that have no notion to eat tbh, and aldis cottage cheese sucks haha will get all meals back to normal as of tomos! gotta kick this sh1t and man the fvck up me thinks


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbup1:

Couple days mate and a burst of alphaness you'll be fine.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Ryan, as requested, finally decided to balls up and put a pic up. Since abs will be where the most fat will be lost, it can count as my precut pic.

Hows the illness coming mate? You back on your feet yet?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

whare are you >?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Hey Ryan, as requested, finally decided to balls up and put a pic up. Since abs will be where the most fat will be lost, it can count as my precut pic.
> 
> Hows the illness coming mate? You back on your feet yet?


good stuff mate will check it out just now, not too bad, much better, still got a bad cough but well enough for food and gym, finally got back in tonight!



warren_1987 said:


> whare are you >?


internet routers fvcked, only way we can get on is by plugging my mums laptop straight into the box which i am on just now lol

quads

back squats

warm ups

bar x 10

60kg - 1x10

working sets

90kg - 1x8

95kg - 1x6

100kg - 1x4

105kg - 1x2

upped by 2.5kg next week,

leg press (close feet)

150kg - 3x10

leg extensions

35kg - 1x8

40kg - 1x8

45kg - 1x8

fvcked!

next sesh is wednesday and to be chest, gona be a late one as im working overtime on wed thurs so working to 6.45 both nights so will probs be down the gym about 8ish on wed by the time i get trains back etc 

diets been fine today, 5/7 meals so far, will have a shake and carb source in about an hour, just had dinner, then just before bed my cottage cheese and PB


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good big guy, how you find time to eat all your meals at work???

x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

usual day is breakky when i get up, meal 2 at 10.20 first break which is just shake and a banana, then meal 3 at 1 for lunch, then make a shake and banana when i get in from work, meal 4, meal 5 is pwo, meal 6 is dinner then pre bed meal is meal 7  so only 2 meals are actually at work lol only thing is that the home meals are quite jammed together haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you have microwave etc at work?, sometimes at uni i have to have cold mince or chiken its fvcking rank


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah got a small fridge microwave etc in the canteen bit but tbh, i prefer my chicken cold cause its the pre cooked frozen stuff so when you heat it up its not the best lol, chilli cold is good, no bad taste to it atall  not to fussed about cold meals lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just catching up on everything matey! Seems to be going good. How are you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good mate yourself  ?

update, didnt train last night due to overtime, was meant to be doing overtime again but asked to cancel it, ended up getting a 4 or 5 hour sat shift instead lol so will train chest after work on sat, back and traps tomorrow, shoulders sunday, god help me xx


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Think of the money mate, and all them supps that come from it. I'm same mate, in gym hitting deads at 6am again Tomo. Gotta do a course for a job thats on. 3-4weeks of travelling and inspecting bridges. Gotta be done tho mate. Just gym when I can lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

wheres the video updates, c'mon man keep it up


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hope all training is going well, keep it up, remember everyone has work or uni famly etc etc.... but where as most use it as an excuse we will not.. and when they say oh i hvent got time to look like you i do blah blah blah we just smile and agree as if we understand


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah all this extra cash is going to buy luvlee stuff like new beds and xmas stuff ! Lol your gona be travelling for next 3-4 weeks? Fvck that lol

Lmao cam will maybe get one up soon if i can be assed to take one  haha

And trainings going good, got back and traps tomos which i cant wait for, i never put off sessions unless i really havto, if i cant fit it in il do it later, id rather do it later than not atall lol only time il call off is if im really ill! And i get what ya saying bout folk, they say they have no time for gym etc but want to have a body of a god, well you gotta make time! Lol

Diets been good also, making most of meals, mostly 5-6 outa 7, usually just take 6 on non training days lol now for some journal catching up as nets fvcked in my house haha incase you guys are wondering imat my grans cause its near station lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

done chest on saturday after work,

flat bench

bar x 15 wu

50kg - 1x8

52.5kg - 1x6

55kg - 1x4

60kg - 1x2

went a little lower with weight cause i was shattered at first due to being up from 5.30 lol will go back to normal weight next time

incline db press

25's - 3x8

felt good

cable x overs

15kg - 1x10

20kg - 1x10

25kg - 1x10

lower weight but kept my arms right out instead of bending them if that makes sense? lol

left shoulders today cause i wanted to rest, will do it tomorrow then hams calves on tuesday,

got a new netbook yesterday so will be on this more often :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> done chest on saturday after work,
> 
> flat bench
> 
> ...


thats what i like to hear :thumb: lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not to brag mate, but think you're gunna need to up your bench if you wanna beat me  

speaking of which, whats your current deadlift, squat and bench x 5?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> thats what i like to hear :thumb: lol


lmao! abs looking good in the avi mate, not really looked at your experiment journal but read the first page, how long now to get abs out?



Cam93 said:


> not to brag mate, but think you're gunna need to up your bench if you wanna beat me
> 
> speaking of which, whats your current deadlift, squat and bench x 5?


lmao as said would have been a start off at 60 working to 75 but i was really shattered, almost fell asleep resting between sets :lol:

squat not sure, think maybe 115? deadlift can do 140 for 4, could get 5 no probs was just sticking to reps lol and bench is 75x5 80x1


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao! abs looking good in the avi mate, not really looked at your experiment journal but read the first page, how long now to get abs out?
> 
> lmao as said would have been a start off at 60 working to 75 but i was really shattered, almost fell asleep resting between sets :lol:
> 
> squat not sure, think maybe 115? deadlift can do 140 for 4, could get 5 no probs was just sticking to reps lol and bench is 75x5 80x1


1 week. easy. Carrying water in that pic too as i have upped amount to 8 litres a day (theory is that when you drop the water near photo day, your body is still trying to shift the same amount and will pull it from your skin).

8% bf i will be. Everyone is saying i wont, but i will lol.

check out my lasts pics. about page 19 i think. goes over two pages.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 1 week. easy. Carrying water in that pic too as i have upped amount to 8 litres a day (theory is that when you drop the water near photo day, your body is still trying to shift the same amount and will pull it from your skin).
> 
> 8% bf i will be. Everyone is saying i wont, but i will lol.
> 
> check out my lasts pics. about page 19 i think. goes over two pages.


nice one, hope you get to where you wana be  , saw your pics on fb mate, looking good, vascularity in your arms is looking sweet!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

shoulders

gym packed, so no mil press

Seated DB Press

17.5's - 1x10

20's - 1x10

22.5's - 1x10

chuffed!

DB lateral raises

10's - 3x8

DB hammer front raise

7.5's - 3x10

rev pec dec

20kg - 1x8

25kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

good workout, shoulders felt awesome, pressing was tough due to chest doms but thank god thats not a usual week!

hams and calves tomorrow


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good stuff Ry. Keep it up buddy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> shoulders
> 
> gym packed, so no mil press
> 
> ...


I'd say you def want to go for 25kg's next time mate. Maybe even 27.5kg for 5 or 6?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks snake!

And probs marc, never usually do db press so couldnt remember what i pressed before lol only did it due to busy and all racks/smiths in use lol

Hams and calves

Hamstring work

SLDL

Bar x 10 wu

90kg - 3x8

Struggled on some reps, pb again, upping weight next time

Lying leg curls

35kg - 1x8

40kg - 1x8

45kg - 1x8

Drop set

40kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

Pumped!..

Split squats

12-13kg dbs - 3x8 each leg

Holy shyt this felt awesome! Got a vid of a full set with both legs that il upload tomos

Toe press

75kg - 3x10

Felt great!

Great workout, only a quick update, up at 5am for work haha laters guys  :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

split squat vid from yesterday, nothing major with weights, just incase no one knew what they were lol and to folk who do know what they are if the leg positioning/form is correct?

arms tomorrow, off to phone the mrs then get to kip, up at 5am again for overtime, and same friday, will be spending friday to catch up on journals and sh1t as i aint doing fvck all except chilling :thumbup1: laters guys x


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Form looks ok on that video mate, altho if were me, i'd prob bring that working leg forward maybe 1/2 a foot more. Should give you a larger ROM allowing you to push to parallel and reduce the travel of the knee.

I tried these and found i get a better response from barbell lunges but one of our PTs swears by these so personal taste i guess.

Otherwise, glad to see you back on it mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Split squats make me ache like nothing in this world. Rather you than me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah will do that, wasntsure how to make footing lol first time and what not, arent lunges for quads?

And yeah im still feelingit hard today bambi, ouch!

Arms workout done tonight,

Tricep work

Skull crushers SS with cgbp using ez bar

10kg - 10 each

15kg - 10 each

20kg - 10 each

Ouch, triceps burned! Cgbp was to about 1-2" above chest so all emphasis on tris

Bench dips (feet on bench)

Bw - 1x8

10kg plate on quads - 1x8

20kg plate on quads - 1x8

Dont think it was close enough to my core as i could do the 20kg pretty easy, if i do the same next time il move it closer

1 arm rev grip pulldowns

20kg - 3x10 each arm

Bicep work

BB curls (oly bar)

Bar - 1x8

30kg - 1x8

35kg - 1x8

Last half of set at 35 was swung a bit to get it up but all lowered slow

Hammer curls

12.5's - 1x8 each arm

15's - 1x8 each arm

20kg - 1x8 each arm

Heavier i went more swing used but not in a really bad way, left arm is too much too weak, i got to about rep 4 on 15's and 20's and wanted to stop where as right arm could have probs hit 16 reps on its own haha flung in 2 extra left arm reps on the 20's at end also

Bicep preacher curl machine

Was supposed to be like a drop set but i daftly upped the weight instead haha so done it wrong way round

10kg - 1x8

15kg - 1x8

20kg - 1x5

15kg - 1x8

Only rest was between 20kg down to 15 and was only 3 extra seconds above changing weight time

Good workout, enjoyed it, next sesh is now sunday, got a 6 hour overtime shift from 6-12 on sat then out with the mrs all day, hopefully going to book a holiday, also going to the cinema and for a meal then shes staying so a good saturday planned


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good mate, keep it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate! quads today

squats

warm ups

60kg - 1x10

80kg - 1x10

92.5kg - 1x8

97.5kg - 1x6

102.5kg - 1x4

107.5kg - 1x2

got all reps and felt comfortable, so all is good! upped by 2.5kg again next week

leg extensions

40kg - 1x10

45kg - 1x10

50kg - 1x10

holy sh1t quads were pumped

close footed leg press

155kg - 3x8

quads battered, felt awesome!

note to self, stop eating junk food over weekends :lol: no more excuses that the gf is staying haha! diet is fine just sometimes subbed for crap haha, gotta get it together!

plus side, new tv here on tuesday or wed! cant wait :thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice workout mate. What tv u got coming?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheer mate, 32" HD tv my mums got me for xmas, cant wait, gona be different from the 19" one i got the now lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I got a 19" tv also, nothing wrong with it lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know lol mines is 3/4 years old tho, gona keep it tho and put it above my bed, gaming section  haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah ok, you never said it was an antique. I miss my 40" and xbox at the end of my bed. Those were happy days!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True i did not mention it, gutte mate what happend to them?! Id love one of they beds where the tv comes up out the end of it!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello mate just passing by, looks like you are getting on well.

I've been the same recently with the junk food at the weekend! I've decided to kick my own **** and get back on the ball! I think I'll just have to limit myself a bit more so that I don't take the p1ss a little on the weekend haha.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> True i did not mention it, gutte mate what happend to them?! Id love one of they beds where the tv comes up out the end of it!


I sold them all before i went to Thailand for 6 months. Not a bad trade i guess.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Where you been Ryan mate? Its oh...so quiet?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Where you been Ryan mate? Its oh...so quiet?


Still alive mate lol alot of personal stuff went down over weekend so training didnt happen, back in tomorrow doing shoulders hams and calves to catch up then arms in with quads on thursday, diet will take a dip as im skint just now and food has run out so untill thursday its mainly shake meals, will get in 4-5 to give 200-250g of protein, xmas shopping is buy now tho so thats good, more cash for food as im thinking of changing meal 2 to a whole food meal,

Trained back on wed, got 145 deadlift for 4 but missed 155, got to thighs but couldnt lock out, left out cable rows and did less rest and back was still aching by sunday! Lolsupersetted shrugs doing 10 front 10 back for 3 sets which hit them hard, thats all for now, gotta get my act together and sort this! Im just so weak for crisps  haha no more crap!! Got a meal out tomos for grans 60th so will keep that clean too, im gona have myself sorted and nailing everything spot on within next 2 weeks, and come january will introduce cardio too, all for now, laters folks xx


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hope you've got everything sorted again mate, know how you feel, its hard to get back into it when stuffs come up, best of luck! and great deadlifting too! im still only on 122.5  cheeky ****, beating me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah everythings calm now bud, cant wait to get back to it! once the pays in the diet will be sorted again and im all good  lol lmao yeah but you got me on bench mate!! you btard  haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok the gym can go fvck itself tonight, its already -5, i walked a 5 minute walk from getting dropped off up to my house and my feet and hands were like ice! Unless i get driven to the gym tonight its off :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been off the gym since friday, I could actually cry lol!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

And now it's 4 days later. You get your a$$ to the gym at all mate?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey ho lad, you ok? Hope you got that personal stuff sorted mate. Drop us a pm anytime if you want mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

what 1tonne said


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello children, i have been off the wagon still, just taking a relaxed month for the festive season ;D but come january 3rd i shall be back on it like a trooper! Hard lean bulk untill kindov mid april then cutting hard for 10 weeks or so for the holiday as im def going on it now just need to book it which should be next week  personal stuffs sorted now, so all is good, hope everyone is well


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to hear its all good Ryan mate. Enjoy your break. Back to breaking PBs in the new year :thumb:


----------

